# wee UKM transformation comp for fun



## husky

Guys/girls

since the last comp ( Jans )was great for motivation and most folk had a good laugh i've spoken to the mods and they're ok for a new one getting started.

Same as last time regarding pics and updates,see who can make the biggest transformation from where there at at the start to the end.

Looking at 12 weeks, with pics posted on first week, sixth week and end of comp.

Assisted and unassisted , your choice, just about having a wee bit fun and pushing yourself and each other on to achieve.

Looking for names to be in friday at latest, max number i'm thinking is gonna be 20 so first come first in.

I'll update this more when i'm finished my shift later in the AM.

I'm in-

1- Husky

2- FelonE

3- Jadakiss2009

4- Bettyswallocks

5- Micky12

6- Harrison180

7- Northern Lass

8- Stephen9069

9- Flunkyturtle

10- Bartonz20let

11- Eezy1

12- Bad Alan

13- RS86

14- McLovin147

15- Davyy

16- Dan94

17- Billy9

18- Troponin

19- Finlay04

20- Ripping it up

21-Matthunt

22- Icamero1

23- KRSone

24- Mcrewe123

25- 1manarmy

pose link

http://fitnessatlantic.com/mandatory-bodybuilding-poses.htm

FIRST WEEKS PICS LINK

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html

*ALL PLACES FULLY TAKEN NOW *


----------



## andyhuggins

Are we talking a general trans or bulking or cutting mate?


----------



## husky

your own choice mate- i'm cutting but whatever your goal is is sound,just some fun and something to power ourselves on


----------



## FelonE1

Height 5ft 11

Weight 197lbs


----------



## monkeez

You've started this 5 weeks too late for me


----------



## jadakiss2009

Fuark it im in too. Tbh im starting to think im not getting anywhere and im a skinny rat.. so this may help me somewhat to sort it out.when we posting pics.weight?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Id like to partake in your challenge sir, although im going natty for all out mass at the moment and will probably look like a fat slug at the end of it.


----------



## Skye666

I would ......but I'm not starting diet til August ready for comp in nov


----------



## micky12

in :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

Right then Harrison180 get your ar5e in gear.

Height 6ft

Weight 68kg

Aiming to hit 2500 to 3000 cals a day keeping it cleanish, my goal is to get to 11 and half stone with as much muscle growth as I can manage naturally in 12 weeks. I have had no head start, Monday will be the first time I have lifted weights seriously in months.


----------



## andyhuggins

This sounds tempting. When you thinking of starting? @husky


----------



## Stephen9069

Im in might give me the motivation to start a clean diet and shift some bodyfat while trying to get my strength back

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*EDIT*

Sunday - 12/07/2014

AGE: 28

HEIGHT: 6ft4

WEIGHT: 19st 8lbs







As you can see iv never trained for looks which is one of the joys of strongman i can pretty much eat a ton of food lol as for the posing i gave it my best shot so apologies to the experts lol

Not got a clue why the pics are upside down lol


----------



## Wheyman

when is this starting?


----------



## Mingster

Excellent response here. Great to see:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Excellent response here. Great to see:thumbup1:


Don't tell me you are doing it @Mingster?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

So I'm in for this but I'm away on holiday at the start of the contest so it'll actually be an 11 week transformation.

I'm currently 68.5kg

Roughly 12% bf.

Deadlift - 140kg

Bench - 90kg

Squat - 120kg

Measurements

Quads 23 inch

Calves 13.5

Arms 15, 14.5

Chest 39

Waist 31

I'll be running Cambridge research 300ml test-E per week alongside the transformation, it's my first cycle.

Calories broken down into

140 grams fat

230 protein

230 carbs

Total of 3100

Will review this weekly as it may not be enough for cycle.

I'm looking to drop down to 10%bf and get to 75kg

Now onto the pics!


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Don't tell me you are doing it @Mingster?


LOL. No mate. I'll leave that to all you driven guys. I'll just plod on in the background doing my own thing


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> LOL. No mate. I'll leave that to all you driven guys. I'll just plod on in the background doing my own thing


And doing it f***ing well my friend tbh.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Can I request this starts on the 18th! On holiday till then


----------



## andyhuggins

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Can I request this starts on the 18th! On holiday till then


Any more dates @husky ?


----------



## bartonz20let

**** it, I'm a runt but I'm in, should give me more motivation on my cut


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

This is gonna be ****ing good lol


----------



## Benchbum

I'm in.

Two more weeks cutting then adding lean mass from that point on.


----------



## BettySwallocks

I think some reps should be having a word with there companies to throw in some goodies for the winner or 1st, 2nd and 3rd :whistling:

Somebody tag some reps I cant even remember who works for who anymore.


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> I would ......but I'm not starting diet til August ready for comp in nov


what class you competing in?


----------



## eezy1

Stats:

Height - 6`1 1/2

Weight - 86kg







@Skye666 I know how much you love my pants :innocent:

My goals arent as epic as everyone elses seem to be. I just want more mass/roundness to my shoulders, more width to my lats and better peaks on my bi`s so you can clock them from a back double bi pose


----------



## TELBOR

BettySwallocks said:


> I think some reps should be having a word with there companies to throw in some goodies for the winner or 1st, 2nd and 3rd :whistling:
> 
> Somebody tag some reps I cant even remember who works for who anymore.


 @GoNutrition


----------



## FelonE1

BettySwallocks said:


> I think some reps should be having a word with there companies to throw in some goodies for the winner or 1st, 2nd and 3rd :whistling:
> 
> Somebody tag some reps I cant even remember who works for who anymore.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Bad Alan

I'm in  nice timing with being on prep lol.


----------



## seandog69

what about the guys with logs going on? @Merkleman @finlay04 @Mclovin147 @Dan94


----------



## micky12

eezy1 said:


> im gonna think about this
> 
> would probably do me some good


that's what it's all about mate . get your self in .


----------



## Dan94

seandog69 said:


> what about the guys with logs going on? @Merkleman @finlay04 @Mclovin147 @Dan94


cheers for the mention mate, but ill give it a miss, would be great fun if I actually had a chance and a good body to begin with.

nice idea though lads


----------



## Mclovin147

seandog69 said:


> what about the guys with logs going on? @Merkleman @finlay04 @Mclovin147 @Dan94


Yeah, count me in!!

We are starting now, and finishing in 12 weeks?

Don't expect much, I'm natty on a relatively lean bulk lol

(Will take some pictures now for comparison in 12 weeks etc)

Should be good motivation if nothing else fellas!


----------



## seandog69

Dan94 said:


> cheers for the mention mate, but ill give it a miss, would be great fun if I actually had a chance and a good body to begin with.
> 
> nice idea though lads


AFAIK this isnt competing against each other as such, just with yourself to do the best YOU can do in the timeframe, just some friendly competition to give that motivation of being able to say 'FORK you merk'


----------



## Davyy

I'm up for this. Hoping to do a cut on var and clen.


----------



## micky12

Dan94 said:


> cheers for the mention mate, but ill give it a miss, would be great fun if I actually had a chance and a good body to begin with.
> 
> nice idea though lads


mate iv no chance at all at winning this. iv just finished a 14 week cycle had the best changes i'll ever have in a very long time. it's all about being part of the forum and having a bit banter along the way , pushing your self . testing your self . 

i'll be doing a cut if i am honest see how that goes


----------



## Dan94

micky12 said:


> mate iv no chance at all at winning this. iv just finished a 14 week cycle had the best changes i'll ever have in a very long time. it's all about being part of the forum and having a bit banter along the way  , pushing your self . testing your self .
> 
> i'll be doing a cut if i am honest see how that goes


maybe lol ill see  good luck


----------



## Dan94

seandog69 said:


> AFAIK this isnt competing against each other as such, just with yourself to do the best YOU can do in the timeframe, just some friendly competition to give that motivation of being able to say 'FORK you merk'


ill be natty tho so wont see much difference really in 12 weeks haha

what poses we gotta do, just back and front?


----------



## MrGRoberts

shame your starting it now... this is my 9 week transformation so far. still got 5 weeks left. :thumb:


----------



## Mclovin147

Dan94 said:


> cheers for the mention mate, but ill give it a miss, would be great fun if I actually had a chance and a good body to begin with.
> 
> nice idea though lads


Wouldn't worry about what you look like mate lol

Iv just taken pictures of my self posing in muscle...poses...weighing somewhere around 65KG.

I couldn't help but laugh at the results  ..All in good taste mate.

Who knows, in a couple of years we may just look like complete bosses pulling those same poses


----------



## Dan94

Mclovin147 said:


> Wouldn't worry about what you look like mate lol
> 
> Iv just taken pictures of my self posing in muscle...poses...weighing somewhere around 65KG.
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh at the results  ..All in good taste mate.
> 
> Who knows, in a couple of years we may just look like complete bosses pulling those same poses


fúck it ill take pics on saturday lol whens the end deadline?


----------



## seandog69

Dan94 said:


> ill be natty tho so wont see much difference really in 12 weeks haha
> 
> what poses we gotta do, just back and front?


cutting or bulking natty in 12 weeks you'd be surprised at the results you can get with hard work and dedication, dont go in with that mentality or youve already lost, game face bro, game face


----------



## andyhuggins

So when is the start date and the rules?


----------



## jadakiss2009

Weight 11.5 stone

Looking to bulk how much weight natty do you reckon I can put on in 12 weeks reckon I could get to 12 stone? Ive been training for about 5-6 monthes now not the best diet I will work hard on this. Been hitting gym 3x week is this enough?


----------



## Dan94

seandog69 said:


> cutting or bulking natty in 12 weeks you'd be surprised at the results you can get with hard work and dedication, dont go in with that mentality or youve already lost, game face bro, game face


fine ill take pics on saturday lol whens the end?


----------



## seandog69

Dan94 said:


> fine ill take pics on saturday lol whens the end?


no idea, @husky is gonna sort out all the deets later on in the AM i think he said


----------



## andyhuggins

When were the dates and rules sorted?


----------



## seandog69

husky said:


> *Looking for names to be in friday at latest, max number i'm thinking is gonna be 20 so first come first in.*
> 
> *
> I'll update this more when i'm finished my shift later in the AM.*


----------



## bartonz20let

Should be good this, no excuses for failure now


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> what class you competing in?


Over 40s fitness


----------



## Lotte

If this isn't full already, I'm in.

Although I am noob recomping rather than cutting/bulking 

Going to Guyana for three weeks on the 20th and foods I can eat will be scarce, could be some good enforced cutting there lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

@husky in


----------



## troponin

In - will be great motivation

#natty


----------



## andyhuggins

and what is wrong with natty?


----------



## troponin

andyhuggins said:


> and what is wrong with natty?


Nothing at all, just that results will be significantly slower compared to assisted.


----------



## micky12

nothing wrong at all with natty. it will be better than below natty level's i'll be using after my last cycle :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

troponin said:


> Nothing at all, just that results will be significantly slower compared to assisted.


Fair play mate.


----------



## husky

Hi everyone - great response so far, if you bear with me im on late/night shifts so updates will maybe out of normal hours. To answer a few q's looking for names by friday, if there's alot of interest maybe increase the numbers slightly, comp will start monday the 14th and last for 12 weeks.

Rules same as last time with pics at start (monday),six weeks in (will update actual date) and finally last day of comp.

Goal,and stats from those taking part will be required so we can see how everyone is getting on.

I'm gonna get some advice from the mods as to easiest and straight forward poses, not to many but enough to show labours of our hard work and results achieved that will allow everyone to show how they've got on.

Would like this to be a wee motivational tool for anyone that wants it, competing against yourself not the other participants and show what can be done.

No matter where you are body wise it doesnt matter,get in and give it your best.

I'll update the post tomorrow with names and pic details etc once i've spoken to the mods .

Cheers everyone, if its half as good as the last one it'll be brilliant.


----------



## silver

My contribution

Age: 22

Weight: (13/07/2014) - 16 stone 3 lb

Goal: GET SHREDDED!!!.....or at least lose some belly





Im sure there are lats there somewhere....











and there we have my fat ass haha


----------



## Kiwi As

@husky

I'm in, when does this start?


----------



## Skye666

Kiwi As said:


> @husky
> 
> I'm in, when does this start?


Monday 14th for 12 weeks


----------



## Kel

If there's still spaces I'm up for this. Will be good for motivation and keep me away from the chocolate!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> I would ......but I'm not starting diet til August ready for comp in nov


Yawn.. ...... . . . :yawn:


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Yawn.. ...... . . . :yawn:


**** the frig up u!!!! The only reason u have ur dog as an avi is coz he's better looking than u :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> **** the frig up u!!!! The only reason u have ur dog as an avi is coz he's better looking than u :lol:


Uhh hum.. Its a She.. But you are right, plus there was too much hate for the last avi of me looking buff.. did you see it?? did you??


----------



## p.cullen

count me in :thumb:


----------



## Wallace86

Interested very. Give me something to focus on doing a cut on the run up to next cycle. Is there spaces left @husky


----------



## mattyhunt

@husky if there's any places left then I'm in!


----------



## icamero1

im in :rockon:


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Uhh hum.. Its a She.. But you are right, plus there was too much hate for the last avi of me looking buff.. did you see it?? did you??


I did I did..put it up again...SHE is still better looking


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> I did I did..put it up again...SHE is still better looking


Yep I love her.. Shes doing her neighbourhood watch regime there.. The pic is up.. Save it for later tho you minx..


----------



## husky

Guys / girls up to now numbers are sitting at 27-gonna take it up to 30 then thats it for this one. I'll put name on first post and if anyone changes their mind let me know asap please.

Dont post any pics as yet cause i'll sort out a thread for it and not clutter up the board space. Pics on Monday with stats and goals etc- gonna be good.


----------



## TBWFC

I would be in but i go on holiday next tuesday for 2 weeks, Dont really feel like doing it while abroard  .


----------



## silver

Getting excited for this to start now  i love a friendly competition. With the lack of a training partner this sbould really help me push myself


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Guys / girls up to now numbers are sitting at 27-gonna take it up to 30 then thats it for this one. I'll put name on first post and if anyone changes their mind let me know asap please.
> 
> Dont post any pics as yet cause i'll sort out a thread for it and not clutter up the board space. Pics on Monday with stats and goals etc- gonna be good.


I'm on holibobs from friday so i'll have to take a pic and do my stats then, can you post up on my behalf?


----------



## harryalmighty

assisted or natty?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

harryalmighty said:


> assisted or natty?


Either.

I reckon we should have 1st 2nd and 3rd place for natty and assisted.


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> Guys/girls
> 
> since the last comp ( Jans )was great for motivation and most folk had a good laugh i've spoken to the mods and they're ok for a new one getting started.
> 
> Same as last time regarding pics and updates,see who can make the biggest transformation from where there at at the start to the end.
> 
> Looking at 12 weeks, with pics posted on first week, sixth week and end of comp.
> 
> Assisted and unassisted , your choice, just about having a wee bit fun and pushing yourself and each other on to achieve.
> 
> Looking for names to be in friday at latest, max number i'm thinking is gonna be 20 so first come first in.
> 
> I'll update this more when i'm finished my shift later in the AM.
> 
> I'm in-
> 
> 1- Husky:laugh:
> 
> 2- FelonE
> 
> 3- Jadakiss2009
> 
> 4- Bettyswallocks
> 
> 5- Micky12
> 
> 6- Harrison180
> 
> 7- Andyhuggins
> 
> 8- Stephen9069
> 
> 9- Flunkyturtle
> 
> 10- Bartonz20let
> 
> 11- Benchbum
> 
> 12- Bad Alan
> 
> 13- Merkleman
> 
> 14- McLovin147
> 
> 15- Davyy
> 
> 16- Dan94
> 
> 17- Seandog69
> 
> 18- Lotte
> 
> 19- Ewen
> 
> 20- Troponin
> 
> 21- Finlay04
> 
> 22-Kiwi as
> 
> 23- Kel
> 
> 24- P.Cullen
> 
> 25- Ripping it up
> 
> 26- Matthunt
> 
> 27- Icamero1
> 
> 28
> 
> 29
> 
> 30


I wouldn't mind jumping on the back of this too if there is still space available?


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'm on holibobs from friday so i'll have to take a pic and do my stats then, can you post up on my behalf?


aye sound mate :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> aye sound mate :thumb:


thoughts on what poses you want to roll with? i'll link them on here.


----------



## Boshlop

not got a 12 week one, but i could put up what a 10 day slow refeed and bit of tanning does, sumint like 13 and a bit stone to 14 and a half


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> I wouldn't mind jumping on the back of this too if there is still space available?


sound mate i'll add you.

Assisted or natty doesnt matter. Regarding having two separate placing comps with all respect to everyone involved we would be depending on people being 100% honest if they use or not, not saying people would lie but being judged in the open by strangers might make 1 or 2 of us a wee bit economical with the truth- we'll keep it straightforward and simple, the mods have the experience to see with their own eyes what works been put in so we'll leave it as it is with the one set of placings.


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> thoughts on what poses you want to roll with? i'll link them on here.


same as last comp matey

Front double bicep

Rear double bicep

Front lat spread

Rear lat spread

Side chest

Side tricep

Legs


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> same as last comp matey
> 
> Front double bicep
> 
> Rear double bicep
> 
> Front lat spread
> 
> Rear lat spread
> 
> Side chest
> 
> Side tricep
> 
> Legs


Perfect - I'll get these done before i go! effectively starting from week 2, but just makes it more of a challenge


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> same as last comp matey
> 
> Front double bicep
> 
> Rear double bicep
> 
> Front lat spread
> 
> Rear lat spread
> 
> Side chest
> 
> Side tricep
> 
> Legs


I'll just go for rear and front double bicep :laugh:

Can't pose


----------



## husky

Dan94 said:


> I'll just go for rear and front double bicep :laugh:
> 
> Can't pose


look them up mate its the basics so easy done


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> look them up mate its the basics so easy done


I don't have big enough lats for lat spread shots :lol:


----------



## husky

Dan94 said:


> I don't have big enough lats for lat spread shots :lol:


Maybe not in the 1st week mate


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> Maybe not in the 1st week mate


I'm cutting and natty so doubt they'll be getting much bigger lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dan94 said:


> I don't have big enough lats for lat spread shots :lol:


Nor me :no:


----------



## FelonE1

Or me lol


----------



## troponin

Need to figure out how to picture these poses without the use of a tripod/stand/training partner haha. Should be interesting.


----------



## p.cullen

troponin said:


> Need to figure out how to picture these poses without the use of a tripod/stand/training partner haha. Should be interesting.


if you figure it out let me know because im the same


----------



## seandog69

troponin said:


> Need to figure out how to picture these poses without the use of a tripod/stand/training partner haha. Should be interesting.





p.cullen said:


> if you figure it out let me know because im the same


do a web cam vid, do your poses and then pause and screenshot when needed

job as they say jobbed


----------



## troponin

seandog69 said:


> do a web cam vid, do your poses and then pause and screenshot when needed
> 
> job as they say jobbed


Aye might have to do that, quality might be a bit ****e tho. Oh well needs must


----------



## silver

Would be good for extra motivation if some reps could get involved and offer some goodies for the best transformations. Not just for the guys in the beat consition but just the beat overall result. That would certainly amp up the motivation....either way im going for it


----------



## silver

Is it okay if I take my pic on the sunday rather than the monday? Its because my girlfriend will be around to take the pics for me then


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

finlay04 said:


> Would be good for extra motivation if some reps could get involved and offer some goodies for the best transformations. Not just for the guys in the beat consition but just the beat overall result. That would certainly amp up the motivation....either way im going for it


We've hinted a lot lol no one had come forward yet . Reps! Get on it


----------



## husky

finlay04 said:


> Would be good for extra motivation if some reps could get involved and offer some goodies for the best transformations. Not just for the guys in the beat consition but just the beat overall result. That would certainly amp up the motivation....either way im going for it


Already in conversation with a few companies mate and waiting to hear back from them. Comps all about the transformation from where you were at start to the end.

Do your pics on Sunday mate if it suits best- i'll up date the thread prior to this so its not cluttered and everyone taking part can do a new post and just edit it over the 12 weeks with updated pics.


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> We've hinted a lot lol no one had come forward yet . Reps! Get on it


lol dealing with it matey


----------



## husky

Well first company to jump on board is Bulletproof gymwear, there gonna donate one of there awesome hoodies as a prize, cheers guys , now here's hoping the other companies get with us :thumb:


----------



## silver

I vote @MuscleFoods


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Well first company to jump on board is Bulletproof gymwear, there gonna donate one of there awesome hoodies as a prize, cheers guys , now here's hoping the other companies get with us :thumb:


Genuinely physched for this lol I train alone so need the motivation!

Pics will be up tonight for me as well as stats.


----------



## bartonz20let

FelonE said:


> Or me lol


Thought you were ripping up tshirts hulk style now?


----------



## FelonE1

bartonz20let said:


> Thought you were ripping up tshirts hulk style now?


Shoulders/traps mate shoulders/traps


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Genuinely physched for this lol I train alone so need the motivation!
> 
> Pics will be up tonight for me as well as stats.


Mate what to do then is go into your original post and edit it so its just your pics,stats and what your goal is.


----------



## bartonz20let

Just checked, don't actually think I was born with any lats either :confused1:


----------



## silver

bartonz20let said:


> Just checked, don't actually think I was born with any lats either :confused1:


Join the club... i really struggle bringing them out. There are guys in here smaller than me but they have wings like a bat!


----------



## bartonz20let

Might see about implants


----------



## MuscleFood

Of course Muscle Food will be in!!!

We will make the winner famous on here too!  http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/


----------



## silver

MuscleFood said:


> Of course Muscle Food will be in!!!
> 
> We will make the winner famous on here too!  http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/


Whats your offering.going to be?


----------



## MuscleFood

finlay04 said:


> Whats your offering.going to be?


cheeky kiss.

Sorting on PM tomorrow  But no doubt some god damn beautiful meats!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## silver

MuscleFood said:


> cheeky kiss.
> 
> Sorting on PM tomorrow  But no doubt some god damn beautiful meats!!!!!!! :cool2:


Mmmmmm meat...could throw in some cookies and a few other goodies


----------



## micky12

will we need to prove the date etc etc so no cheating is involved . like holding monday's news paper with front cough cough page 3 showing  . just to keep it clean


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Mate what to do then is go into your original post and edit it so its just your pics,stats and what your goal is.


Just gonna do it now


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> will we need to prove the date etc etc so no cheating is involved . like holding monday's news paper with front cough cough page 3 showing  . just to keep it clean


Good idea. Everyone should have to have a newspaper or some.other way of.proving the date


----------



## micky12

finlay04 said:


> Good idea. Everyone should have to have a newspaper or some.other way of.proving the date


100% agree . as iv got pics from 16 weeks ago that looks fek all like i do now lol


----------



## micky12

can see everybody that is doing a cut eating as much crap as they can till monday and people doing a bulk drinking bottles of laxes lol

this kfc is going down a treat with double choc ben and jerrys :whistling:


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> 100% agree . as iv got pics from 16 weeks ago that looks fek all like i do now lol


Im the same. Ive got a few pics from when i was a fat ass and some from when i was a skinny **** runner


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> can see everybody that is doing a cut eating as much crap as they can till moday and people doing a bulk drinking bottles of laxes lol :whistling:


By pure fluke timing my carb up is saturday  ( im on keto)


----------



## bartonz20let

Dated pic should be a must or I'm putting up a fatty pic from 2 months ago and editing the poses on photoshop


----------



## micky12

finlay04 said:


> By pure fluke timing my carb up is saturday  ( im on keto)


that don't mean 14'' pizza and double choc chip ice cream lol and drinking 5 x 2lts fizzy pop  haha


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> that don't mean 14'' pizza and double choc chip ice cream lol and drinking 5 x 2lts fizzy pop  haha


Noo lol but i am going to skipto on a picnic and there are plenty of sweet shops and theres fish amd chips


----------



## billly9

It's been a bad 11 months of my life. Lack of training, poor diet, abuse of drugs, alcohol and abuse of my body has left it in an even worse state. The goal is to shed most of the bodyfat (so I'll probs continue cutting after these 12 weeks too), get back to eating properly, tracking everything, TRAINING, and taking care of myself.

tl;dr - Get shredded like @Merkleman brah's.

*Height:* 5ft 9

*Weight:* 82kg

*Pics:* (Please note, my posing sucks donkey balls)


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> same as last comp matey
> 
> Front double bicep
> 
> Rear double bicep
> 
> Front lat spread
> 
> Rear lat spread
> 
> Side chest
> 
> Side tricep
> 
> Legs


Have we gotta do all these or pick and choose mate?

Most of mine will just be a skinny lad with arms in different positions lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

finlay04 said:


> Good idea. Everyone should have to have a newspaper or some.other way of.proving the date


Don't say this now I've just done all my pics lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ill do it if @Sigma posts a pic if his bird with his old man


----------



## Benchbum

Sorry.

I lost track of this.

What do I need to do?


----------



## bartonz20let

Benchbum said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I lost track of this.
> 
> What do I need to do?


Naked pics on Monday PM'd to @finlay04


----------



## Benchbum

Done.


----------



## silver

bartonz20let said:


> Naked pics on Monday PM'd to @finlay04


BOO YA!!


----------



## husky

billly9 said:


> I'd be up for this if there is still a spot? I need a kick up the ****, my training/nutrition has been **** poor. @husky


your in mate


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Have we gotta do all these or pick and choose mate?
> 
> Most of mine will just be a skinny lad with arms in different positions lol


Do all mate please.


----------



## silver

This 12 weeks ends just before im planning to book my holiday.....gunna look sexy in my speedos


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> Do all mate please.


Lol ill have to look some of these up  . Ill feel a lot better on the 6 and 12 week pics than I do now I hope


----------



## harrison180

finlay04 said:


> This 12 weeks ends just before im planning to book my holiday.....gunna look sexy in my speedos


I'm goin in feb mate. Got my Incredible Hulk vest lol. I keep telling the mrs I'm gonna buy speedos and go for a run bay watch style down the beach haha


----------



## p.cullen

MissMartinez said:


> Is this full as the Op is more than 20 names and said only 20 will be in comp?


Its up to 30 people now but i dont know if there are any spaces left? last time the list was updated there were 3 spaces left i think


----------



## husky

MissMartinez said:


> Is this full as the Op is more than 20 names and said only 20 will be in comp?


Your in Mrs (Miss)


----------



## eezy1

im in if theres any places left and someone can tell me how the F you take double bi front and back pics on ur own with a cam phone


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> im in if theres any places left and someone can tell me how the F you take double bi front and back pics on ur own with a cam phone


your in mate- take a vid on your phone of you doing the poses and once you down load it do screenshots- if people are struggling with getting pics taken before monday we can maybe extend the pic taking till wed/thurs so u can get someone to take them.


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> your in mate- take a vid on your phone of you doing the poses and once you down load it do screenshots- if people are struggling with getting pics taken before monday we can maybe extend the pic taking till wed/thurs so u can get someone to take them.


wicked mate. ill try and get the pics done ASAP


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> wicked mate. ill try and get the pics done ASAP


sound mate


----------



## mcrewe123

Any more spaces available?


----------



## harrison180

If anyone's struggling for pics cuz your on your Todd for 500 quid a time ill come take pics for you


----------



## seandog69

harrison180 said:


> If anyone's struggling for pics cuz your on your Todd for 500 quid a time ill come take pics for you


i'll do em for £499, @MissMartinez gets a freebie


----------



## BettySwallocks

has anyone put the poses up yet? need an idea of how they actually go.


----------



## seandog69

BettySwallocks said:


> has anyone put the poses up yet? need an idea of how they actually go.


youtube the poses bud


----------



## silver

Is there any perticular way we need to set everything out when we post? @husky


----------



## Lotte

Fvckin lats!? lol


----------



## husky

finlay04 said:


> Is there any perticular way we need to set everything out when we post? @husky


just go with your age, height , weight and if you want your chest, waist bicep and thigh measurements

then post your pics in the same order as the list. all i ask is that you edit your first post on the thread and add them on there.

Update from asking some sponsors for a wee freebie- still waiting on some to get back apart from go nutrition who said thanks but no thanks, still hoping for support from some of them but if no joy feck it i'll chuck in a couple bags of whey from my own pocket.


----------



## husky

poses here peeps

http://fitnessatlantic.com/mandatory-bodybuilding-poses.htm


----------



## BettySwallocks

husky said:


> just go with your age, height , weight and if you want your chest, waist bicep and thigh measurements
> 
> then post your pics in the same order as the list. all i ask is that you edit your first post on the thread and add them on there.
> 
> Update from asking some sponsors for a wee freebie- still waiting on some to get back apart from go nutrition who said thanks but no thanks, still hoping for support from some of them but if no joy feck it i'll chuck in a couple bags of whey from my own pocket.


Go nutrition the lousy buggers, winner gets a free loom band from me made by my lad, im sick of the bloody things.


----------



## silver

husky said:


> just go with your age, height , weight and if you want your chest, waist bicep and thigh measurements
> 
> then post your pics in the same order as the list. all i ask is that you edit your first post on the thread and add them on there.
> 
> Update from asking some sponsors for a wee freebie- still waiting on some to get back apart from go nutrition who said thanks but no thanks, still hoping for support from some of them but if no joy feck it i'll chuck in a couple bags of whey from my own pocket.


You really are jesus arent you haha


----------



## seandog69

Lotte said:


> Fvckin lats!? lol


man up bish


----------



## FelonE1

Nice to see GoNutrition are supporting the cause


----------



## silver

Shame we cant get dhacks involved haha


----------



## FelonE1

FelonE said:


> Nice to see GoNutrition are supporting the cause


Quick enough to take our money though I bet


----------



## Lotte

seandog69 said:


> man up bish


I'll do the pose if it's what the comp requires. But I have no intention of getting lats you can really see lol


----------



## seandog69

Lotte said:


> I'll do the pose if it's what the comp requires. But I have no intention of getting lats you can really see lol


well ofc you're wanting a back like you're spreading a cape 

but yeah lat spread isnt judged in womens category, its just one of @husky's little fetishes


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Nice to see GoNutrition are supporting the cause


I've asked the question mate and @'d them the day this started.

Reps don't have any power in offering freebies I'm afraid.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I've asked the question mate and @'d them the day this started.
> 
> Reps don't have any power in offering freebies I'm afraid.


My guilt trip didn't work then?damn it lol


----------



## husky

R0BLET said:


> I've asked the question mate and @'d them the day this started.
> 
> Reps don't have any power in offering freebies I'm afraid.


Cheers for trying mate:thumb:, up to them at the end of the day, but we'll gain more from this with or without their support.


----------



## husky

FelonE said:


> Quick enough to take our money though I bet


lol- sometimes mate its what actions we dont do that speak volumes. :thumbup1:


----------



## 1manarmy

Is it to late to jump on the bandwagon for this? I'm coming off cycle shortly so tempted to run this little comp to keep myself focused and also track lean bulk/new training split


----------



## husky

1manarmy said:


> Is it to late to jump on the bandwagon for this? I'm coming off cycle shortly so tempted to run this little comp to keep myself focused and also track lean bulk/new training split


Your in mate


----------



## husky

All places fully taken now, sorry if you missed out but numbers now at 30.


----------



## icamero1

so i dont have to read this whole thread, can someone sum up the t&c's.. such as when to show progress pics etc..


----------



## 1manarmy

Sweet ok man well I'm startjng logging from today as I'm in my rebound stage now. Today is a bad day cus I've got a dose of the ****s from some dodgy fish last night but legs for me!

Barbell squats 3 x warmup sets on 60/80/100kg then 5 sets of 8/10 on max weight I can achieve reps for without assistance

Barbell lunges 5x15 reps with 60kilo

Good mornings 4x15 with 60kilo on the bar

Straight leg dead lift 3x10 80kilo

Super set leg extensions/seated hamstring curls max weight to failure 4 sets dropping weight if needed!

Standing and seated calf raises

Finishing with 20mins LISS then banging my IPWO cereal and whey down my neck and off home! My current condition 1 month on from being on stage is this. 87kilo and still holding abs although they are Awol in the first picture!





My aim is to come off cycle shortly and progress through pct and keep myself on track to compete again next April! Clean bulking and switching training routines as and when I feel like I'm hitting a wall with it!

As for diet I'm currently on a 40/40/20 split at arround 4k calories which will be decreasing as I come off cycle. I'm backloading 70% of my carbs after training


----------



## liam0810

Damn it! Only just seen this and would of been up for it! Oh well good luck everyone!


----------



## silver

I'll have pics up within the next 48 hours


----------



## Skye666

Merkleman said:


> Lat spread with no lats, lol this is gonna be funny.


Awww no lats ...cryyyy


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Have we gotta do all these or pick and choose mate?
> 
> Most of mine will just be a skinny lad with arms in different positions lol


Look fwd to that


----------



## Skye666

Merkleman said:


>


What no present ...sighhh


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Look fwd to that


Ur not allowed to look until week 12 lol


----------



## 1manarmy

Legs went down this evening with a dodgy stomach from food mast night! Squats 5x12 at 115kg as feared literally crapping my pants! Everything else went fine and food seems to be staying down

Customary lay spread photo


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Someone can take my spot, changed my mind posting pics after reading the I'm fat and proud thread
> 
> @husky feel free to nominate another volunteer


Noooooooo...don't give a **** about that lot..their skinny weasels!!! Do it!


----------



## harrison180

1manarmy said:


> Legs went down this evening with a dodgy stomach from food mast night! Squats 5x12 at 115kg as feared literally crapping my pants! Everything else went fine and food seems to be staying down
> 
> Customary lay spread photo


Are those undies comfy? Do they rub when you sweat from the heat of the lights?

On a serious note pics look good mate


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Ur not allowed to look until week 12 lol


Ok I won't even peek


----------



## 1manarmy

harrison180 said:


> Are those undies comfy? Do they rub when you sweat from the heat of the lights?
> 
> On a serious note pics look good mate


They are so comfy i wear em round the house mate. The misses loves it! (They are not comfy at all) Hahahaha! Thanks pal! Hoping to keep things steady for 12 weeks hopefully drop some weight and gain some mass


----------



## andyhuggins

1manarmy said:


> Legs went down this evening with a dodgy stomach from food mast night! Squats 5x12 at 115kg as feared literally crapping my pants! Everything else went fine and food seems to be staying down
> 
> Customary lay spread photo


Dont think that the pics will count tbh mate. They have to be taken on or around monday i believe.


----------



## 1manarmy

andyhuggins said:


> Dont think that the pics will count tbh mate. They have to be taken on or around monday i believe.


That's fine dude they are way wider after a months rebound hahahahahah


----------



## andyhuggins

1manarmy said:


> That's fine dude they are way wider after a months rebound hahahahahah


Pics will tell HAHAHA Just joking.


----------



## eezy1

am i the only natty cake destroyer in this?


----------



## Mingster

You really need to post the pics tbh, otherwise judging will be impossible. A before and after bicep shot isn't really enough to judge a transformation after all:whistling:


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Nah I'm out, will do it without being part of the comp


Aww that's a shame Hun but I can see why u think that...good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> am i the only natty cake destroyer in this?


Yes


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Ok I won't even peek


Lol I'm more nervous about posing for the first pics than the others.


----------



## FelonE1

Lol my lat spread will be shameful :blowme:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I'm more nervous about posing for the first pics than the others.


Nah go for it...be good for me I mean u to see the end result eh


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes


You go for it mate :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Lol my lat spread will be shameful :blowme:


Ur front spread is worse don't worry bout it :lol:


----------



## eezy1

am struggling with the pics :turned:


----------



## harrison180

1manarmy said:


> They are so comfy i wear em round the house mate. The misses loves it! (They are not comfy at all) Hahahaha! Thanks pal! Hoping to keep things steady for 12 weeks hopefully drop some weight and gain some mass


Lol I might have to buy a pair  .

Hope you do well mate, I'm looking to bulk up the most I can and add some size muscle wise but hopefully not adding to much fat. I want to bulk up the big muscle groups so I actually have a body to carry on workin on


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Ur front spread is worse don't worry bout it :lol:


[email protected]:stupid:


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> [email protected]:stupid:


Hahaha


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nah go for it...be good for me I mean u to see the end result eh


Lol that's some motivation for me to make my end result get your appreciation


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha


Bet your front spreads ok though lol


----------



## andyhuggins

eezy1 said:


> am struggling with the pics :turned:


Why mate?


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Bet your front spreads ok though lol


Front spread 'ok ness' is in the eyes of the beholder as they say


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Front spread 'ok ness' is in the eyes of the beholder as they say


Mines sh1t hot then lol:thumb:


----------



## eezy1

andyhuggins said:


> Why mate?


can only fit one side in mate lol too embarrassed to ask someone to take them for me :lol:


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Mines sh1t hot then lol:thumb:


Nah iv told ya she's only nice to ya coz she needs u to babysit..telling I that've lol good is all part of it...mehhhh


----------



## andyhuggins

FelonE said:


> Mines sh1t hot then lol:thumb:


Lets see it then? LOL


----------



## 1manarmy

harrison180 said:


> Lol I might have to buy a pair  .
> 
> Hope you do well mate, I'm looking to bulk up the most I can and add some size muscle wise but hopefully not adding to much fat. I want to bulk up the big muscle groups so I actually have a body to carry on workin on


Youl be fine mate! Its a lot easier to achieve a goal when others are aiming for something to and you can compete against em


----------



## FelonE1

andyhuggins said:


> Lets see it then? LOL


My phone just died,when it's got a bit of battery I'll show you lol.Don't bloody laugh


----------



## Davyy

Is there a final list of all 30 entrants?


----------



## eezy1

just testing some camera timer app i dloaded off the play store. will post up some test shots

****s beyond awkward :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

I don't come across well in pics at all lol


----------



## eezy1

FelonE said:


> I don't come across well in pics at all lol


lol who does mate


----------



## husky

Davyy said:


> Is there a final list of all 30 entrants?


first post on this thread , there all there mate.

If pics and stats can be added by Monday night that'll be sound.


----------



## micky12

husky said:


> first post on this thread , there all there mate.
> 
> If pics and stats can be added by Monday night that'll be sound.


i'll get them added by then mate .


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> first post on this thread , there all there mate.
> 
> If pics and stats can be added by Monday night that'll be sound.


Probably been asked or already said by u mate but will u be making a separate thread or are we adding to this?


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Probably been asked or already said by u mate but will u be making a separate thread or are we adding to this?


edit your first post on this thread mate and add your pics and stats to that, last time we added our training updates and ripped the p1ss out of each other so more of the same will be good.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good luck people :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

couple test shots from the timer i used. not the best but will have to make do. look flat as fcuk


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> edit your first post on this thread mate and add your pics and stats to that, last time we added our training updates and ripped the p1ss out of each other so more of the same will be good.


Ok then. Are we just updating that first post then each update?


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> couple test shots from the timer i used. not the best but will have to make do. look flat as fcuk
> 
> View attachment 154292
> 
> 
> View attachment 154293


The old uns will need their glasses on for them pics mate


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Ok then. Are we just updating that first post then each update?


Yep mate , as we go along add your pic then next lot then final lot that way we get to see how everyones progressed - training update and general pi55 taking can be new posts on the thread


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> The old uns will need their glasses on for them pics mate


double click em mate. opens in a new window to actual size. still not huge though


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> Yep mate , as we go along add your pic then next lot then final lot that way we get to see how everyones progressed - training update and general pi55 taking can be new posts on the thread


Ok mate. Wow I can't wait to be the skinniest pics on here from what I have seen so far lol. Oh well gotta start somewhere.


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Ok mate. Wow I can't wait to be the skinniest pics on here from what I have seen so far lol. Oh well gotta start somewhere.


More room for improvement mate


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Ok mate. Wow I can't wait to be the skinniest pics on here from what I have seen so far lol. Oh well gotta start somewhere.


doesnt matter where you start mate, i'll have my pics up and will be looking like a fat chewbaca , aim is come end of 12th week gonna be atleast a stone and a half lighter and shaved


----------



## eezy1

what should we add for starting stats husky? all i got is height and weight so far. i dont really take measurements lol


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> what should we add for starting stats husky? all i got is height and weight so far. i dont really take measurements lol


I'm doing full lot mate, age height weight measurements - its more for myself so i can push on with more motivation to get the result i want-the more we put on the more transformation will be seen- no need to feel uncomfortable just blank your face out and get them up


----------



## FelonE1

I'm looking forward to seeing everyones results.Good idea this was


----------



## husky

FelonE said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing everyones results.Good idea this was


Was brother Jan's mate the first one, i found it great motivation last time and it was fun doing it( and an excuse to buy more gear)


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> doesnt matter where you start mate, i'll have my pics up and will be looking like a fat chewbaca , aim is come end of 12th week gonna be atleast a stone and a half lighter and shaved


I wish u all the best mate


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> Was brother Jan's mate the first one, i found it great motivation last time and it was fun doing it( and an excuse to buy more gear)


Wish it started two weeks ago though haha


----------



## micky12

@husky any chance of putting the pose link on first page please mate


----------



## micky12

FelonE said:


> Wish it started two weeks ago though haha


i wish it started 14 weeks ago lol . im on a weekend bulk for Mondays pics

:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

TBH guys stop moaning be in or out tbh. Sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## FelonE1

andyhuggins said:


> TBH guys stop moaning be in or out tbh. Sorry to be so blunt.


Who's moaning?


----------



## husky

micky12 said:


> @husky any chance of putting the pose link on first page please mate


Done mate


----------



## micky12

andyhuggins said:


> TBH guys stop moaning be in or out tbh. Sorry to be so blunt.


get em told andy . kids these day's :lol:


----------



## micky12

husky said:


> Done mate


good man thank you . i was looking through the pages for the link for ages got so far then stopped and thought wtf am i looking for :confused1: :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Some of the op,s tbh.


----------



## husky

andyhuggins said:


> Some of the op,s tbh.


andy what you going on about ?


----------



## micky12

andyhuggins said:


> Some of the op,s tbh.


op's ? i thought you meant it was the young lads scared lol


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> op's ? i thought you meant it was the young lads scared lol


Scared?....no

Excited....maybe a little


----------



## andyhuggins

husky said:


> andy what you going on about ?


Some of the contenders moaning about the start date a few posts back.


----------



## micky12

finlay04 said:


> Scared?....no
> 
> Excited....maybe a little


im jking mate :thumbup1:


----------



## husky

andyhuggins said:


> Some of the contenders moaning about the start date a few posts back.


lol chill mate:thumb:, youthful exuberance, guys just want to get on it and show us oldies how its done , think its great that their keen to get stuck in


----------



## FelonE1

We weren't actually moaning about it,more wishful thinking


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play guys. I will support you all the way. Good luck to you all.


----------



## FelonE1

My pics are on my 1st post,looking hench mate lol

Not srs

Wish I was


----------



## Skye666

Good luck ppl....u do know I'm me of the judges right? I'm not super critical tho...as long as ur bum looks good ur fine :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Good luck ppl....u do know I'm me of the judges right? I'm not super critical tho...as long as ur bum looks good ur fine :thumb:


You're a judge?have I told you how good you look lately?lol :whistling:


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Good luck ppl....u do know I'm me of the judges right? I'm not super critical tho...as long as ur bum looks good ur fine :thumb:


im out


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> im out


Lol...aww eezy ur fave


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Lol...aww eezy ur fave


fave to win?


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> fave to win?


Have to see ya bum but still a fave


----------



## Stephen9069

Posted my pics up but they are upside down how can i sort it ?


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> Posted my pics up but they are upside down how can i sort it ?


open them in paint on ur computer and there is a rotate action you can do to flip them


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> open them in paint on ur computer and there is a rotate action you can do to flip them


cheers mate will give it a go


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> cheers mate will give it a go


no worries mate. give me a shout if you cant find it and ill walk you through


----------



## Skye666

@eezy11 ....ur shoulders are pretty good actually ....love the pants and sock....


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> @eezy11 ....ur shoulders are pretty good actually ....love the pants and sock....


thats made my day :clap:


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> @eezy11 ....ur shoulders are pretty good actually ....love the pants and sock....


woah! ive only just got that! lol! i have not got a sock down my pants!!

thought you were complimenting my socks


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> woah! ive only just got that! lol! i have not got a sock down my pants!!
> 
> thought you were complimenting my socks


Lol I was the one down ya pants...


----------



## bartonz20let

Reet, thought I'd get mine uploaded since I might not be about tomorrow....

Barton

Stats - 166lb - 5'5'' - 30 Y/o

Goal - Sub 10% Bodyfat.

Training History - 4/5 Years of wheel spinning, Stopped training around a year ago but recently got back into it, was around 20% bodyfat about 10 weeks ago when I first started training again.

Cycle History - 2x Anavar - 1x SD Matrix - 1x Pro Epi (all a few years ago now) Staying natural from now.

Current Lifts of Note; BD Bench 2x 34kg - DB Overhead 2x 30kg - Squat 110kg (5 Reps) - Deadlift 120kg (5 Reps)


----------



## eezy1

hit some chest this morn. feel ruined

love that feeling 

session: incline dumbbells

flat bench superset with flat dumbbell flies

dips - bodyweight

cable crossovers with a 2 sec pause and squeeze every rep to finish

done some bi/tri supersets after

gonna chill for a bit now


----------



## Northern Lass

Wish I had seen this thread earlier oh well , I've subbed and will give my support


----------



## Bad Alan

Stats;

Height - 5ft 11

Bodyweight - 100.5kg

Dead - 300kg x 1

Squat - 230kg x 4

Bench - 150kg x 4

Diet is high protein and carbs with fats around 55-65g pday.

Training - standard body part split with moderate volume, but with an added hamstring day so 6 days a week now. Cardio 4 x per week x 30mins.

AAS - test prop/enan mix, npp, eq and gh. Cycling clen and t3 with 2 days alternating between the two.


----------



## eezy1

Bad Alan said:


> Stats;
> 
> Height - 5ft 11
> 
> Bodyweight - 100.5kg
> 
> Dead - 300kg x 1
> 
> Squat - 230kg x 4
> 
> Bench - 150kg x 4
> 
> Diet is high protein and carbs with fats around 55-65g pday.
> 
> Training - standard body part split with moderate volume, but with an added hamstring day so 6 days a week now. Cardio 4 x per week x 30mins.
> 
> AAS - test prop/enan mix, npp, eq and gh. Cycling clen and t3 with 2 days alternating between the two.


you have some big lats mate but that first pic with the reflection makes them look insane  thats the look im going for lol


----------



## silver

My pics are up on page 4


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


>


Some serious fvcking lats.Do you look like you lift in a t-shirt though?lol


----------



## micky12

Bad Alan said:


> Stats;
> 
> Height - 5ft 11
> 
> Bodyweight - 100.5kg
> 
> Dead - 300kg x 1
> 
> Squat - 230kg x 4
> 
> Bench - 150kg x 4
> 
> Diet is high protein and carbs with fats around 55-65g pday.
> 
> Training - standard body part split with moderate volume, but with an added hamstring day so 6 days a week now. Cardio 4 x per week x 30mins.
> 
> AAS - test prop/enan mix, npp, eq and gh. Cycling clen and t3 with 2 days alternating between the two.


not even going to bother adding my pics now lol, looking very good mate. are you planing on a bulking more or cutting ?


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> Some serious fvcking lats.Do you look like you lift in a t-shirt though?lol


Not yet! I reckon after rebound this year I'll be closer though


----------



## Bad Alan

micky12 said:


> not even going to bother adding my pics now lol, looking very good mate. are you planing on a bulking more or cutting ?


Cutting all the way mate!


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> Not yet! I reckon after rebound this year I'll be closer though


Looking good mate


----------



## seandog69

eezy1 said:


> you have some big lats mate but that first pic with the reflection makes them look insane  thats the look im going for lol


lol i thought the exact same thing, i WTF'd at teh pic a few times before i realised lol


----------



## micky12

bartonz20let said:


> View attachment 154383
> View attachment 154384
> View attachment 154385
> View attachment 154386
> View attachment 154387
> View attachment 154388
> View attachment 154389
> 
> 
> Reet, thought I'd get mine uploaded since I might not be about tomorrow....
> 
> Barton
> 
> Stats - 166lb - 5'5'' - 30 Y/o
> 
> Goal - Sub 10% Bodyfat.
> 
> Training History - 4/5 Years of wheel spinning, Stopped training around a year ago but recently got back into it, was around 20% bodyfat about 10 weeks ago when I first started training again.
> 
> Cycle History - 2x Anavar - 1x SD Matrix - 1x Pro Epi (all a few years ago now) Staying natural from now.
> 
> Current Lifts of Note; BD Bench 2x 34kg - DB Overhead 2x 30kg - Squat 110kg (5 Reps) - Deadlift 120kg (5 Reps)


mate it's not a good idea to put your real face pics up lol jk  looking good mate your legs are what id like to get to . :thumbup1:


----------



## husky

Looking in awesome nick as normal Alan.

My pics will be up late tomorrow when the wife comes back.


----------



## harrison180

Pics taken will upload tonight hopefully.


----------



## Stephen9069

Once all the pics are up and the comp begins do we log daily training / diet etc on here ?


----------



## Skye666

Bad Alan said:


> Stats;
> 
> Height - 5ft 11
> 
> Bodyweight - 100.5kg
> 
> Dead - 300kg x 1
> 
> Squat - 230kg x 4
> 
> Bench - 150kg x 4
> 
> Diet is high protein and carbs with fats around 55-65g pday.
> 
> Training - standard body part split with moderate volume, but with an added hamstring day so 6 days a week now. Cardio 4 x per week x 30mins.
> 
> AAS - test prop/enan mix, npp, eq and gh. Cycling clen and t3 with 2 days alternating between the two.


 @Captainlats...erm...u got work to do :lol:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Pics taken will upload tonight hopefully.


Harrison stop stalling get em up ya big baby


----------



## Wallace86

husky said:


> Guys/girls
> 
> since the last comp ( Jans )was great for motivation and most folk had a good laugh i've spoken to the mods and they're ok for a new one getting started.
> 
> Same as last time regarding pics and updates,see who can make the biggest transformation from where there at at the start to the end.
> 
> Looking at 12 weeks, with pics posted on first week, sixth week and end of comp.
> 
> Assisted and unassisted , your choice, just about having a wee bit fun and pushing yourself and each other on to achieve.
> 
> Looking for names to be in friday at latest, max number i'm thinking is gonna be 20 so first come first in.
> 
> I'll update this more when i'm finished my shift later in the AM.
> 
> I'm in-
> 
> 1- Husky:laugh:
> 
> 2- FelonE
> 
> 3- Jadakiss2009
> 
> 4- Bettyswallocks
> 
> 5- Micky12
> 
> 6- Harrison180
> 
> 7- Northern Lass
> 
> 8- Stephen9069
> 
> 9- Flunkyturtle
> 
> 10- Bartonz20let
> 
> 11- Benchbum
> 
> 12- Bad Alan
> 
> 13- Merkleman
> 
> 14- McLovin147
> 
> 15- Davyy
> 
> 16- Dan94
> 
> 17- Billy9
> 
> 18- Lotte
> 
> 19- Eezy1
> 
> 20- Troponin
> 
> 21- Finlay04
> 
> 22-Kiwi as
> 
> 23- Kel
> 
> 24- P.Cullen
> 
> 25- Ripping it up
> 
> 26- Matthunt
> 
> 27- Icamero1
> 
> 28- KRSone
> 
> 29- Mcrewe123
> 
> 30- 1manarmy
> 
> pose link
> 
> http://fitnessatlantic.com/mandatory-bodybuilding-poses.htm
> 
> *ALL PLACES FULLY TAKEN NOW *


My pics will be up tomorrow . Looking forward to challenge


----------



## GaryMatt

I'm in - Lean Gains!!!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Harrison stop stalling get em up ya big baby


Lol I have tried but can't do it on my tablet so ill do it later on my good old fashioned laptop lol


----------



## FelonE1

Might be an idea to have a dedicated thread for all our pics cos otherwise you have to scroll through all the pages trying to find them


----------



## husky

FelonE said:


> Might be an idea to have a dedicated thread for all our pics cos otherwise you have to scroll through all the pages trying to find them


i'll see if a mod can sort it out


----------



## husky

Guy/girls i've started a new thread here-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=271992&p=5113561#post5113561

sorry but can you repost your pics there so its clear of clutter and we'll keep this one for training/diet/ pi55 taking- apologies for any hassles


----------



## bartonz20let

micky12 said:


> mate it's not a good idea to put your real face pics up lol jk  looking good mate your legs are what id like to get to . :thumbup1:


I was going for the @Stephen9096 look, next ones I'm gonna hang from my roof 

Wish rest of my body were like my legs


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I have tried but can't do it on my tablet so ill do it later on my good old fashioned laptop lol


Hmmmm yh yh


----------



## Skye666

@FelonE looking lean mr...are u gonna compete?


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> @FelonE looking lean mr...are u gonna compete?


Cheers boss. Yeah in the next couple of years when I look better


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Cheers boss. Yeah in the next couple of years when I look better


U could easily do it now...stop making excuses!


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> U could easily do it now...stop making excuses!


I've only been training 2yrs. Got a lot of improving to do yet. Don't wanna get on stage next to some really good shape blokes and look like I don't lift lol


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I've only been training 2yrs. Got a lot of improving to do yet. Don't wanna get on stage next to some really good shape blokes and look like I don't lift lol


Depends what category ur thinking regarding whether u have a lot of work...I competed in May and tbh some of the guys weren't actually as lean as u now that entered the physique and model fitness categories u would be surprised.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Depends what category ur thinking regarding whether u have a lot of work...I competed in May and tbh some of the guys weren't actually as lean as u now that entered the physique and model fitness categories u would be surprised.


What fed did you compete in hun?


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Depends what category ur thinking regarding whether u have a lot of work...I competed in May and tbh some of the guys weren't actually as lean as u now that entered the physique and model fitness categories u would be surprised.


I'm not pretty boy enough for physique lol


----------



## Boshlop

FelonE said:


> I'm not pretty boy enough for physique lol


Just compensate with the world's most flamboyant pretty boy aura emmiting shorts!

But really, at the end of this you could stand a chance at beginner


----------



## FelonE1

Boshlop said:


> Just compensate with the world's most flamboyant pretty boy aura emmiting shorts!
> 
> But really, at the end of this you could stand a chance at beginner


Cheers mate.You lot are really giving me a boost.I thought I was years off even coming close to being able to compete


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.You lot are really giving me a boost.I thought I was years off even coming close to being able to compete


The progress you've made in 2 years natty is unbelievable. Just goes to show what dedication, bang on diet and the right training can do.

I remember seeing a pic of you on a thread before you started lifting, I think it was about being skinny with a six pack (shvt look) you should put them up next to how you've progressed to show what can be achieved natty if your dedicated.

And we all know how much you like a pic. I've never seen an Avi change so many times lol. Your misses must be getting the pox with taking them by now or you do them on a timer haha

Won't be long til your competing mate. Keep it up and try to stop that head from exploding lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> The progress you've made in 2 years natty is unbelievable. Just goes to show what dedication, bang on diet and the right training can do.
> 
> I remember seeing a pic of you on a thread before you started lifting, I think it was about being skinny with a six pack (shvt look) you should put them up next to how you've progressed to show what can be achieved natty if your dedicated.
> 
> And we all know how much you like a pic. I've never seen an Avi change so many times lol. Your misses must be getting the pox with taking them by now or you do them on a timer haha
> 
> Won't be long til your competing mate. Keep it up and try to stop that head from exploding lol


I've given up a lot in the last 2yrs by living this lifestyle but can honestly say it's been worth it and I enjoy it now.

Lol I take them on a timer,my Mrs just shakes her head haha like ffs Paul but it's just cos I'm amazed at how my body is changing and I like to take pics along the way to remind myself how far I've come.

I'm not really big headed it's all an act I'm actually more self concious now than I've ever been lol


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> I've given up a lot in the last 2yrs by living this lifestyle but can honestly say it's been worth it and I enjoy it now.
> 
> Lol I take them on a timer,my Mrs just shakes her head haha like ffs Paul but it's just cos I'm amazed at how my body is changing and I like to take pics along the way to remind myself how far I've come.
> 
> I'm not really big headed it's all an act I'm actually more self concious now than I've ever been lol


I'm only pulling your plonker mate as you said you need pics to see the progress. We see ourselves everyday and wouldn't notice it otherwise it's only when you see someone you haven't for a while and they comment you get that good feeling.

I think most body builders are self conscious tbh. Others would say its vanity but I know for me when I look in the mirror I'm thinking I'm not looking as good as I have or could. I'm not looking to tell myself how great I look


----------



## seandog69

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.You lot are really giving me a boost.I thought I was years off even coming close to being able to compete


yeah bud, you really were suffering from self esteem issues before this lol


----------



## 38945

Am I too late to get in on this?


----------



## FelonE1

seandog69 said:


> yeah bud, you really were suffering from self esteem issues before this lol


Lol I've only actually grown in confidence since coming on here.............and seeing Merkleman lol


----------



## FelonE1

Anyway here's my comp before pic

Starting Weight 11 stone


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> View attachment 154470
> 
> 
> Anyway here's my comp before pic
> 
> Starting Weight 11 stone


You got a 6pack man. Siiccckkkk!!!


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Am I too late to get in on this?


i think so mate. you can ask husky to confirm. might have some drop outs before its done n dusted


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> You got a 6pack man. Siiccckkkk!!!


I honestly used to think I looked good cos I had abs.I looked like I had a long term Meth-Amphetamine habit


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> I honestly used to think I looked good cos I had abs.I looked like I had a long term Meth-Amphetamine habit


You still think the same


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> You still think the same


Lol I don't.I'm bulking,not bothered about abs


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> Lol I don't.I'm bulking,not bothered about abs


No I mean you still think you look good


----------



## harrison180

well finally got my pics up but there abit big and i dunno how to shrink em abit. now im off to hide until 6 weeks time lol


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> No I mean you still think you look good


I think I look better than I did,which is the aim


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> I think I look better than I did,which is the aim


Yep fair enough mate, that's the goal for everyone. Nice to see you've become abit more humble 

Beat of luck over the next 12 weeks. Same goes for everyone else!


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> Yep fair enough mate, that's the goal for everyone. Nice to see you've become abit more humble
> 
> Beat of luck over the next 12 weeks. Same goes for everyone else!


I am humble I'm only playing with most of the sh1t I say.I've got a long way to go.Always learning


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> well finally got my pics up but there abit big and i dunno how to shrink em abit. now im off to hide until 6 weeks time lol


 @FelonE get harrison on ur diet and training plan pronto


----------



## Queenie

@mcrewe123 Fab tats! Who did them??

Good luck everyone but you're all screwed because @Bad Alan is gonna p1ss this 

Who's judging?

What's the prize?

I'll donate a Reflex T shirt and shaker to the winner as I've just started work there


----------



## husky

Bad Alan said:


> No I mean you still think you look good


lol repped- great to see the pi55 taking has continued like the last time already


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> lol repped- great to see the pi55 taking has continued like the last time already


Haters gon hate


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> i think so mate. you can ask husky to confirm. might have some drop outs before its done n dusted


 @husky


----------



## husky

RXQueenie said:


> @mcrewe123 Fab tats! Who did them??
> 
> Good luck everyone but you're all screwed because @Bad Alan is gonna p1ss this
> 
> Who's judging?
> 
> What's the prize?
> 
> I'll donate a Reflex T shirt and shaker to the winner as I've just started work there


Queenie- thats brilliant for the donation, wish some "commercial supporters" were as forth coming with a wee contribution as they are with taking cash for there goods but never mind, at the moment we got

your stuff

couple of bags of whey from myself

and from bulletproof gymwear who responded to my email for a wee freebie one of their awesome hoodies

anyone else wants to donate feel free

.

Mods will be judging

H.


----------



## husky

RS86 said:


> @husky


Sorry mate but until theres a no show its full - people gonna have till end of tomorrow to get there pics and stats up


----------



## 38945

husky said:


> Sorry mate but until theres a no show its full - people gonna have till end of tomorrow to get there pics and stats up


 No worries


----------



## mcrewe123

RXQueenie said:


> @mcrewe123 Fab tats! Who did them??
> 
> Good luck everyone but you're all screwed because @Bad Alan is gonna p1ss this
> 
> Who's judging?
> 
> What's the prize?
> 
> I'll donate a Reflex T shirt and shaker to the winner as I've just started work there


thanks! my brothers a tattooist thats who done most of them along with a few guys at conventions etc..


----------



## Queenie

husky said:


> Queenie- thats brilliant for the donation, wish some "commercial supporters" were as forth coming with a wee contribution as they are with taking cash for there goods but never mind, at the moment we got
> 
> your stuff
> 
> couple of bags of whey from myself
> 
> and from bulletproof gymwear who responded to my email for a wee freebie one of their awesome hoodies
> 
> anyone else wants to donate feel free
> 
> .
> 
> Mods will be judging
> 
> H.


Bulletproof hoodies are awesome. always liked them!

My contribution is only small but if it gives a little extra motivation for someone then that's cool by me


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> @FelonE get harrison on ur diet and training plan pronto


After this comp I will lol


----------



## Queenie

mcrewe123 said:


> thanks! my brothers a tattooist thats who done most of them along with a few guys at conventions etc..


Ah that's awesome. Your bro has saved u loads of money  Youre gonna cover your back too I assume?


----------



## husky

RXQueenie said:


> Bulletproof hoodies are awesome. always liked them!
> 
> My contribution is only small but if it gives a little extra motivation for someone then that's cool by me


Brilliant pal, thats all i was asking for from them , maybe a couple of shakers or whatever but never mind true support is given from the brothers and sisters who lift,and share the blood sweat and tears that comes with it- dont need them got each other to push ourselves on


----------



## mcrewe123

RXQueenie said:


> Ah that's awesome. Your bro has saved u loads of money  Youre gonna cover your back too I assume?


i wish, he still charges me! yeah gonna get my back done but leave one leg clear for the future


----------



## aad123

Good luck every one. I look forward to seeing how you all progress. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Good luck everyone!- Thanks for letting me join in at late notice @husky


----------



## Bad Alan

Northern Lass said:


> Good luck everyone!- Thanks for letting me join in at late notice @husky


Can we please have no tantrums when you fail to win this time please


----------



## Stephen9069

Just done my first cardio session in over 2 years i think i almost had a heart attack lol


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Just done my first cardio session in over 2 years i think i almost had a heart attack lol


I never do it.Think I'd have one too lol


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> I never do it.Think I'd have one too lol


lol you dont look like you need it but im carrying a few extra kg's and a power belly hopefully it will get easier over the next couple weeks


----------



## FelonE1

Chest and abs today,feeling good.Already had a shake with 130g oats earlier and will be having 6 whole eggs scrambled in about half an hour.Then get to the gym @9o'clock


----------



## husky

ITS TIME TO TO RUMBLE FOLKS

Todays the day people, 12 weeks of hard work coming, post pics by midnight tonight please. Waiting on her in doors getting back from hols with the kids then once she's seen to the black and decker my pics will be up.


----------



## seandog69

husky said:


> Waiting on her in doors getting back from hols with the kids then *once she's seen to the black and decker* my pics will be up.


you kids and your crazy names for your genetalia


----------



## billly9

husky said:


> ITS TIME TO TO RUMBLE FOLKS
> 
> Todays the day people, 12 weeks of hard work coming, post pics by midnight tonight please. Waiting on her in doors getting back from hols with the kids then once she's seen to the black and decker my pics will be up.


My pics are up in original post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=271407&page=9&p=5106017#post5106017

Good luck everyone!


----------



## husky

billly9 said:


> My pics are up in original post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=271407&page=9&p=5106017#post5106017
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Billy sorry mate but can you put your pics on this thread mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html


----------



## husky

Edited

Musclefood have very kindly put one of these up as a prize

http://www.musclefood.com/bundles/variety-packs/superleanstack.html

thank you very much MF


----------



## Davyy

My pics will be up this evening when my mrs sorts her life out!


----------



## eezy1

no training for me today. still pretty sore from yesterdays session

tomoz is back and some delt work - mostly rears


----------



## harrison180

First training session tonight. I'm nakerd but no excuses this time.


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> First training session tonight. I'm naked but no excuses this time.


You're what?


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> You're what?


Well it is warm mate lol. Thanks for the edit


----------



## micky12

harrison180 said:


> First training session tonight. I'm nakerd but no excuses this time.


thats the 1 mate. i feel like that every day get in from work about 5ish and near fall asleep every time, its me mate that rings me and wakes me up about 6ish i just eat 2 oranges and a apple and drink a bottle of i used to Lucozade , infact yrs ago make my own energy drink using Glucose powder and dilute juice might start buying that again.


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Well it is warm mate lol. Thanks for the edit


True dat lol


----------



## harrison180

micky12 said:


> thats the 1 mate. i feel like that every day get in from work about 5ish and near fall asleep every time, its me mate that rings me and wakes me up about 6ish i just eat 2 oranges and a apple and drink a bottle of i used to Lucozade , infact yrs ago make my own energy drink using Glucose powder and dilute juice might start buying that again.


Once i get my first week done ill be fine and i no i will its just as u say coming in tierd and not feeling it all the time. I may need to get some energy drinks.


----------



## micky12

harrison180 said:


> Once i get my first week done ill be fine and i no i will its just as u say coming in tierd and not feeling it all the time. I may need to get some energy drinks.


once your there its not the problem i find it's getting my ar.se there . i wouldn't drink any thing with stims in if you like your sleep . i drank a pre-work drink on a friday around 5ish and was awake till 3-4am saturday morning and then felt liek crap the next day. not for me them. good old glucose the most preferred source of energy by the body. can buy it in boxs and make your own lucozade


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> First training session tonight. I'm nakerd but no excuses this time.


first training sesh ever?? :tongue: what you training?


----------



## harrison180

micky12 said:


> once your there its not the problem i find it's getting my ar.se there . i wouldn't drink any thing with stims in if you like your sleep . i drank a pre-work drink on a friday around 5ish and was awake till 3-4am saturday morning and then felt liek crap the next day. not for me them. good old glucose the most preferred source of energy by the body. can buy it in boxs and make your own lucozade


Might have to try that mate. Tbh energy drink has never kept me from sleeping. Kept me awake a few times when drivin my van but once im in bed im out for the count lol


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> first training sesh ever?? :tongue: what you training?


Haha first session in months mate. Proper structured session anyway. Im doing all full body routines mate


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Haha first session in months mate. Proper structured session anyway. Im doing all full body routines mate


fairplay mate. total bods a good way to break urself back in


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> fairplay mate. total bods a good way to break urself back in


I'm gonna reach my goal or cripple meself trying. I will not let myself down again mate. I'm taking this very serious, my pics are up for all to see and ill die of embarrassment if there's no improvement after 12 weeks


----------



## BettySwallocks

Wheres the thread to put pics and stats up????


----------



## micky12

BettySwallocks said:


> Wheres the thread to put pics and stats up????


it's over in the member journal page mate here >>>>>

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html


----------



## BettySwallocks

micky12 said:


> it's over in the member journal page mate here >>>>>
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html


Found it mate, thank you.


----------



## micky12

BettySwallocks said:


> Found it mate, thank you.


yeah seen you had found it just after i posted the link mate  got a good base what's your goal in this comp them mate ?


----------



## BettySwallocks

micky12 said:


> yeah seen you had found it just after i posted the link mate  got a good base what's your goal in this comp them mate ?


Cheers buddy, im just going for all out mass I hate been below 13st feel too puny, doimg it natural though so could end up like a tub of lard at the end of it, what about yourself?


----------



## harrison180

First session, I could only manage half hour tho. Full body five reps five sets lifting quite heavy but didnt want to over do it day one. Still heavy enough to finish me off in thirty mins tho.

Really need to go down the gym, no room in my garage really. Now I'm drinking a weight gain shake, eating cheesecake and goin for a bath.


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> First session, I could only manage half hour tho. Full body five reps five sets lifting quite heavy but didnt want to over do it day one. Still heavy enough to finish me off in thirty mins tho.
> 
> Really need to go down the gym, no room in my garage really. Now I'm drinking a weight gain shake, eating cheesecake and goin for a bath.


Good stuff, your first gym sesh ever or just in a while? Or just the first one of this comp?

Cant wait to drag my ass to the gym tonight after only four hours sleep last night, flip sake. At least its clean and press day, dont mind a bit of that.


----------



## harrison180

BettySwallocks said:


> Good stuff, your first gym sesh ever or just in a while? Or just the first one of this comp?
> 
> Cant wait to drag my ass to the gym tonight after only four hours sleep last night, flip sake. At least its clean and press day, dont mind a bit of that.


First session of this comp and in months mate. I need to do better tho, can't believe how lazy I got tbh. I'm gonna hurt tomoz and got a 12 hour drive to Edinburgh and back lol. Oh well hoping 12 weeks of hurt will pay off.

All the best for your session mate


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> First session of this comp and in months mate. I need to do better tho, can't believe how lazy I got tbh. I'm gonna hurt tomoz and got a 12 hour drive to Edinburgh and back lol. Oh well hoping 12 weeks of hurt will pay off.
> 
> All the best for your session mate


Cheers man it aint gunna be easy, our lass bless her she's just brought me a pre workout coffee, up an at 'em!


----------



## harrison180

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers man it aint gunna be easy, our lass bless her she's just brought me a pre workout coffee, up an at 'em!


She's a gud un mate


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> She's a gud un mate


She is, far too good for me to be honest!


----------



## harrison180

BettySwallocks said:


> She is, far too good for me to be honest!


I'm hoping when I get a body like I want ill do strip shows for the milfs haha. Trade my mrs in for a classic just like my car lol


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> I'm hoping when I get a body like I want ill do strip shows for the milfs haha. Trade my mrs in for a classic just like my car lol


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> I'm hoping when I get a body like I want ill do strip shows for the milfs haha. Trade my mrs in for a classic just like my car lol


I reckon they'd love you strip teasing down the bingo


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> I reckon they'd love you strip teasing down the bingo


Would make their day mate


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Would make their day mate


Would fvcking make mine lol


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> Would fvcking make mine lol


Well when I go mate ill let you no. You can even join in, show off your muscle gain you make mate


----------



## FelonE1

Sweet lol


----------



## Stephen9069

No training tonight just shoulder and bicep rehab and then some agile 8.

First day of clean eating and im not going to lie im craving everything i shouldn't lol especially chocolate but im going to treat myself to a small piece with my evening coffee.

Hats off to you lads that cut down and get shredded iv no clue how you manage it lol its only been a day for me and i hate it lol


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> No training tonight just shoulder and bicep rehab and then some agile 8.
> 
> First day of clean eating and im not going to lie im craving everything i shouldn't lol especially chocolate but im going to treat myself to a small piece with my evening coffee.
> 
> Hats off to you lads that cut down and get shredded iv no clue how you manage it lol its only been a day for me and i hate it lol


Hard work isn't it lol


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Hard work isn't it lol


lol very mate once this is over im going back to my strongman diet lol


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> lol very mate once this is over im going back to my strongman diet lol


What does that consist of mate?


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> What does that consist of mate?


Just eating a ton of food i keep it relatively clean (meat/veg/potatoes) but i dont restrcit what i eat so if i want something i just have it and i dont and never have counted calories not got a clue about macros either lol


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Just eating a ton of food i keep it relatively clean (meat/veg/potatoes) but i dont restrcit what i eat so if i want something i just have it and i dont and never have counted calories not got a clue about macros either lol


Sounds alot easier lol


----------



## FelonE1

FelonE said:


> Sounds alot easier lol


Mines very restricted but I like it


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Mines very restricted but I like it


I can imagine but i guess it has to be that way if you want to be lean and ripped, at my heaviest just before my injury i weighed about 22 stone


----------



## eezy1

just had an almond magnum

all kinda gains coming my way


----------



## micky12

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers buddy, im just going for all out mass I hate been below 13st feel too puny, doimg it natural though so could end up like a tub of lard at the end of it, what about yourself?


sorry for the late reply mate. had to shoot out just as i was going to reply.

aahahah im sure if you got your diet nailed then you can still put on weight with out gaining to much lard mate lol . just not as quick as if you were on gear. im going to try a cut mate. try get down to around the 12% bf mark. im the same as your self. hate being skinny i was a very skinny lad all my life and hated it . still do now at 13.7lbs i feel skinny and think i look skinny . so going down in weight is going to be a real challenge for me . but will do lean bulk next yr .


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> I can imagine but i guess it has to be that way if you want to be lean and ripped, at my heaviest just before my injury i weighed about 22 stone


Blimey that's some weight.I just wanna put some proper size on now.Not too worried about fat cos it melts off me


----------



## Benchbum

I'm out, sorry guys, flat out mental busy at the moment :-(


----------



## FelonE1

Benchbum said:


> I'm out, sorry guys, flat out mental busy at the moment :-(


Shame mate


----------



## bartonz20let

First day of working at velocity health and fitness, timed working in a gym and doing this comp perfectly 

no training though, chest day yesterday and want to be fresh for some deadlifts tomorrow morning, going for a 6.30 am early sesh

dietery nightmare too, didn't have a pot to warm my tuna soup in and my salad i made Sunday had minged up so just had to consume 80% of my cals all in one go


----------



## eezy1

i wanna start seeing some sessions posted up. as much detail as poss please

wanna know what you trained and how you trained it


----------



## bartonz20let

eezy1 said:


> i wanna start seeing some sessions posted up. as much detail as poss please
> 
> wanna know what you trained and how you trained it


chest yesterday...

flat db press 4x8x34kg

incline db 4x8x30kg

incline fly 3x8x20kg

cable decline 3x8x12kg

cable incline 3x8x12kg

cables have given me most noticeable doms I've had in ages, glad i added them back in


----------



## micky12

eezy1 said:


> i wanna start seeing some sessions posted up. as much detail as poss please
> 
> wanna know what you trained and how you trained it


i will start tomorrow mate . i train tue/thur/fri/sat/sunday


----------



## bartonz20let

Will give more detail on sessions from now on, been a bit busy with new job and was at wembely for Eminem on Friday so not had chance to contribute much over last few days


----------



## eezy1

feel lazy only training 3 days a week now lol

trained chest on sunday myself. chest is still sore but ill be good for back tomo


----------



## bartonz20let

eezy1 said:


> feel lazy only training 3 days a week now lol
> 
> trained chest on sunday myself. chest is still sore but ill be good for back tomo


I tend to do one on one off, chest, back, shoulders, legs, hoping to get more cardio sessions in now with new job too


----------



## Wallace86

9:00Am

Today was Quads- Squats 60kgx10-80kgx10-100kgx10-110kgx10 worked down to bar so 110kgx10 -100kgx15 -80kgx20 60kgx25 barx30.

Single leg extensions with a pause at top 12x25kg EL 4x working sets (nice burn)

Plate loaded leg press 160kgxAMAP in a minute 34reps.

Iv started training quads and hams separate days so started that today.

Also finished on leg press as the gym I train sets challenges every week this week was leg press AMAP in a minute so finished of on that.

6:30 PM Biceps

15x5-46kg Cable curls

Incline bench preacher DB 12x17.5kgsingle arm.

Preacher curls hammer machine-12x35kg

Single cable standing curls pulling to behind neck-12x18kg

Finished session of with 10mins on cross trainer.

Been training constant 2x daily for last few months,

Introducing cardio for this 12weeks whilst trying to maintain started Clen today il use that to get me going haha. 

Also this isn't my usual workout still hammered from Hams on Saturday and back yesterday lol. (Also new born had me up till 3last night but it's all part of the journey)

Ps Good luck fellow transformers  stick in keep posting lets get our goals it's what we do


----------



## BettySwallocks

Clean and OHP

20kg x 10 strict

30kg x 10 strict

40kg x 7 strict

50kg x 5 push

60kg x 3 push

30kg x 10 strict

Flat DB Press

22.5's x 10

22.5's x 10

22.5's x 10 will use 25's next time

CGBP

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep cable push downs

30kg x 10 straight to 25kg x 10 straight to 20kg x 10

As above

As above

Pleased at getting 3 x 60kg on clean and press after failing at 1 x 60kg last time. went for strength training on the sholders (I always strength train one body part each session) and hypertrophy on the chest and traps This evening.

Bit of cottage cheese and biltong for supper im thinking.

Hows everybody else gone on?


----------



## micky12

Ripping it up said:


> 9:00Am
> 
> Today was Quads- Squats 60kgx10-80kgx10-100kgx10-110kgx10 worked down to bar so 110kgx10 -100kgx15 -80kgx20 60kgx25 barx30.
> 
> Single leg extensions with a pause at top 12x25kg EL
> 
> Plate loaded leg press 160kgxAMAP in a minute 34reps.
> 
> Iv started training quads and hams separate days so started that today.
> 
> Also finished on leg press as the gym I train sets challenges every week this week was leg press AMAP in a minute so finished of on that.
> 
> 6:30 PM Biceps
> 
> 15x5-46kg Cable curls
> 
> Incline bench preacher DB 12x17.5kgsingle arm.
> 
> Preacher curls hammer machine-12x35kg
> 
> Single cable standing curls pulling to behind neck-12x18kg
> 
> Finished session of with 10mins on cross trainer.
> 
> Been training constant 2x daily for last few months,
> 
> Introducing carrion for this 12weeks whilst trying to maintain started Clen today il use that to get me going haha.


that there is some work out mate . also training 2x a day . how many days do you train ? also you on cycle if not you are a machine mate lol


----------



## eezy1

tub of quark with a scoop of banana PB whey for my last meal just now


----------



## FelonE1

CHEST DAY

New PB on bench again 95kg for 5,4,3,3.Not bad considering my PB 3 weeks ago was 80kg lol.Did a lot of drop sets/paused sets where I really concentrated on form/controlling the movement and squeezing the muscle.Exercises were.Flat Bench,Incline Bench,Dips,Low Cable Crossover,High Cable Crossover and finished with Pec Deck.Did my usual Ab routine.


----------



## Davyy

Chest and bis today.

Flat press 10x80kgx3

Incline press machine 12x69x3

Cable incline 12x25x4

Cable decline 10x15x3

Seated press 10x60x2

Seated curls 12x8kgx1, 10x12kgx2

Hammers curls 10x18x3

Barbell curls 8x20x2

15mins HIT on treadmill.


----------



## Wallace86

micky12 said:


> that there is some work out mate . also training 2x a day . how many days do you train ? also you on cycle if not you are a machine mate lol


I'm on 4th week of PCT, m8 planning going back on at end of this 12weeks  not my usual workout as you will see over next few weeks it gets better  just felt a bit tired from late night with new born. 

I am running Clen in this 12 weeks tho first time using it hoping to maintain size whilst shredding some body fat.

Introducing cardio as I haven't done much in a while due to a injury. 

Only good things to come


----------



## Wallace86

FelonE said:


> CHEST DAY
> 
> New PB on bench again 95kg for 5,4,3,3.Not bad considering my PB 3 weeks ago was 80kg lol.Did a lot of drop sets/paused sets where I really concentrated on form/controlling the movement and squeezing the muscle.Exercises were.Flat Bench,Incline Bench,Dips,Low Cable Crossover,High Cable Crossover and finished with Pec Deck.Did my usual Ab routine.


Good going man keep it up


----------



## FelonE1

Ripping it up said:


> Good going man keep it up


Cheers mate


----------



## micky12

Ripping it up said:


> I'm on 4th week of PCT, m8 planning going back on at end of this 12weeks  not my usual work as you will see over next few weeks it gets better  just felt a bit tired from late night with new born.
> 
> I am running Clen in this 12 weeks tho first time using it hoping to maintain size whilst shredding some body fat.
> 
> Introducing cardio as I haven't done much in a while due to a injury.
> 
> Only good things to come


impressive mate . what was you cycle ? i am myself at start of 4 weeks since my last jab of sust start my pct next week. been taking 1000iu from the 2nd week of my cycle and not had a crash of any kind. feeling a bit more tired between sets . think the real; test it after 6 weeks .


----------



## Wallace86

micky12 said:


> impressive mate . what was you cycle ? i am myself at start of 4 weeks since my last jab of sust start my pct next week. been taking 1000iu from the 2nd week of my cycle and not had a crash of any kind. feeling a bit more tired between sets . think the real; test it after 6 weeks .


I ran 16weeks of Test E @600mg

Week 1-5 Zydex pro mass @ 100mg ED

Week 8-16 I ran 40mg Dbol ED

Week16-19 Test [email protected] 100mgEOD

Cycle went on gained good but I think my test wasn't as good as it should have been and I did not rate the Zydex what so ever either under dosed or bunk  .. Hence why I through in the DBols in on week 8 then I grew again lol..

I did grow but not as much as I would have liked tbh. I will stick with pharma grade from now on  I have everything waiting in box screening at me haha.

How did your cycle go m8. And in terms of pct I feel a little tired but that is all. But it's at home not in gym I'm always pumped for the gym. And if I did feel ****ty I would just power threw  ..


----------



## micky12

Ripping it up said:


> I ran 16weeks of Test E @600mg
> 
> Week 1-5 Zydex pro mass @ 100mg ED
> 
> Week 8-16 I ran 40mg Dbol ED
> 
> Week16-19 Test [email protected] 100mgEOD
> 
> Cycle went on gained good but I think my test wasn't as good as it should have been and I did not rate the Zydex what so ever either under dosed or bunk  .. Hence why I through in the DBols in on week 8 then I grew again lol..
> 
> I did grow but not as much as I would have liked tbh. I will stick with pharma grade from now on  I have everything waiting in box screening at me haha.
> 
> How did your cycle go m8. And in terms of pct I feel a little tired but that is all. But it's at home not in gym I'm always pumped for the gym. And if I did feel ****ty I would just power threw  ..


canny cycle that mate. i would of thought you would grow on that with a good diet  yeah dbol is good i used it as a kicker and worked great think put more size on with them as i did with the deca and sust

50mg dbol 1-6

sust 500mg 1-14

deca 350mg 1-10

ran hcg from week to till week 18 then going to start my PCt after my last shot of the hcg.

i had good results changed my body alot but first cycle in about 6-7yrs . i am also going to do a lean bulk after this cut but not be till next yr end of april .

yeah same here it's only in house i am tired. at the gym on still as strong infact hit a PB on OHP 60kg for 5x5 . but think the gear is still in my system. will judge myself in another 2-4 week's see how i am then

best of luck mate


----------



## BettySwallocks

Merkleman said:


> Guys I'm out too sorry, space free if anybody wants it..


Da fuq merkleman? You running gear and aswell get yo ass back in the race. In the words of zizzlar 'be a sick **** mate'


----------



## micky12

Merkleman said:


> Guys I'm out too sorry, space free if anybody wants it..


what you drooping out for bud ? you on cycle . you got this in the bag mate .


----------



## BettySwallocks

Merkleman said:


> Just being a f**got lads.. Plus I wanted to wait until the end of my cycle before I take another pic lol.


Be a sick **** mate, dont be a sh1t ****.

Zyzz would be turning in his grave.


----------



## micky12

Merkleman said:


> Just being a f**got lads.. Plus I wanted to wait until the end of my cycle before I take another pic lol.


you only have to take pics again at week 6 .then week 12 mate you will see a huge difference. get them pics up stop being a fanny lol


----------



## 38945

Merkleman said:


> Guys I'm out too sorry, space free if anybody wants it..


 If your def out I would happily take your place mate. Let @husky know if you decide you def don't want to


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> If your def out I would happily take your place mate. Let @husky know if you decide you def don't want to


if your any thing like your avi . might as well close the thread . also mate on a serous note some 1 else dropped out early on in the thread do to over load of work i think .


----------



## micky12

Merkleman said:


> I'm out mate


there's always a next time mate and best of luck with your cycle


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> if your any thing like your avi . might as well close the thread . also mate on a serous note some 1 else dropped out early on in the thread do to over load of work i think .


 Haha I wish. I'm not black either. So can I assume I am in then or wait for Husky to confirm?


----------



## eezy1

you let the team down merk

go back to curling tins of baked beans cnut lol


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> Haha I wish. I'm not black either. So can I assume I am in then or wait for Husky to confirm?


ah right you just like big black men then ? lol .

i am not 1 to say if you are or not in mate . might be other's who have asked who i don't know about . best person would be to ask @husky mate


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> ah right you just like big black men then ? lol .
> 
> i am not 1 to say if you are or not in mate . might be other's who have asked who i don't know about . best person would be to ask @husky mate


 Hahaha. Its Victor Richards, guy was a monster.

I will stick my pics in the other thread before I go to bed. If Husky tells me to do one I can always just delete them again in the morning


----------



## GaryMatt

If I didn't say already, I'm in. This was two weeks ago.

I'm in blue and white

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/garymatt-albums-first-competition-men-s-physique-3rd-place-picture153505-stage-photo.html


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> i wanna start seeing some sessions posted up. as much detail as poss please
> 
> wanna know what you trained and how you trained it


yesterday was back bis for me

Lat pulldown wide grip for warm up and working sets

Bent over rows

One arm db rows

Preacher curls

10 mins interval training


----------



## mattyhunt

Back day yesterday:

Deads:

8x40 - 8x60 - 6x100

6x135 - 6x135 - 6x135

Bent over row

8x60 - 8x70 - 6x80 - 8x60

Weighted pull ups

8x12db x3 (weighing 78kg)

Seated row

8x40 - 5x50 - 3x60 - 1x70 - 3x60 - 5x50 - 8x40

Chins

8-8-6


----------



## Stephen9069

Cardio again this morning was a bit better heart attack didn't kick in until 200 metres this time lol.

Shoulders tonight


----------



## bigchickenlover

Stephen9069 said:


> Cardio again this morning was a bit better heart attack didn't kick in until 200 metres this time lol.
> 
> Shoulders tonight


Do you train chest and shoulders together? I might try it tonight.

Warm up lots of rotator

Bench up to heavy 3 plates maybe 150kg 6 X 6

Seated (Zavikus) press up to 80kg 6 X 6

Incline seated db up to 45's 6 X 6

shoulder extensions light

CGB up to 100kg 6 X 6

Tricep extensions


----------



## Wallace86

Fasted cardio this morning 10mins on Row-Machine, 10mins on treadmill incline setting, 10mins cycling machine.

Good wee workout. Il keep Tuesday and Thursday as my Fasted cardio days

M-W-F-S main lifts chest/back/quads/hams. Compounds and isolations and any paging parts will be squeezed in on Tuesday /Thursday nights.

Hope every ones getting on to a good start  .


----------



## Wallace86

Stephen9069 said:


> Cardio again this morning was a bit better heart attack didn't kick in until 200 metres this time lol.
> 
> Shoulders tonight


I'm doing shoulders tonight aswell


----------



## husky

pics up today , me and the mrs got a wee bit carried away last night, hadnt seen her for two weeks


----------



## FelonE1

Back day done.

Did some curls first to warm up my bicep cos tweaked it last week.

Bent Over Rows,Seated Rows,Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine,V-Grip Pulldowns,One Arm Db Rows,Db Pullover.

Did 4 sets of 10-12 on every exercise with 2 drop sets on most.

Slow controlled reps,squeezing the muscle and pausing for 3 secs.Could really feel my back burning and pumped.

Good workout


----------



## 1manarmy

i need ti update my pics il upload them this afternoon guys!

back/bi day for me yesterday

wide grip chins to failure 3 sets of

narrow pull ups 3 sets of 12

bent over t bar row 30/12/10/8/6 with weight of 60/100/140/160/190

super set with bent over rows over hand grip 30/12/10/8/6

lat pull down underhand grip 5x10

narrow grip pull 5x10

bi's

ive been trying a new method for bi's which is ez bar curls but 2 sets to warm up then crack as much weight as i can do for 1 rep then drop some off for 2 reps and visa versa until i make it to 10. like a drop set style

seated curls super set with concentration curls

finished with abs 5x25 hanging leg raises!


----------



## Stephen9069

bigchickenlover said:


> Do you train chest and shoulders together? I might try it tonight.
> 
> Warm up lots of rotator
> 
> Bench up to heavy 3 plates maybe 150kg 6 X 6
> 
> Seated (Zavikus) press up to 80kg 6 X 6
> 
> Incline seated db up to 45's 6 X 6
> 
> shoulder extensions light
> 
> CGB up to 100kg 6 X 6
> 
> Tricep extensions


No mate I usually start off with my weakest lifts then finish on my strongest so would roughly look like

•Shoulders

•Legs

•Chest

•Back

•Event Training.

I try to stick to that but as I'm coming back from injury I'll have extra rest days and just purely do rehab and flexibility stuff if my shoulder and bicep are hurting.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Stephen9069 said:


> No mate I usually start off with my weakest lifts then finish on my strongest so would roughly look like
> 
> •Shoulders
> 
> •Legs
> 
> •Chest
> 
> •Back
> 
> •Event Training.
> 
> I try to stick to that but as I'm coming back from injury I'll have extra rest days and just purely do rehab and flexibility stuff if my shoulder and bicep are hurting.


I have a similar thing my right bicep and rear right rotator have issues, can be very painful. Nothing serious just yet. Hope you recover well pal


----------



## mcrewe123

yesterdays training: chest and back supersets

flat bench into wide grip pulls ups x5

peck deck into seat cable row x5

chest flys into barbell row x5

all increasing weight and dropping reps on all sets.

finished off with push-ups to burn out.

arms tonight, will update later! good look everyone:thumb:


----------



## GaryMatt

My back workout

Deads or rack pulls (I alternate every week) mostly do rack pulls - 6 of 12 - 135-200-225-225-250-275

Seated Lat Cable Pull (Close grip) i do 3 sets slightly heavy, then I do 5 sets much lighter, but I lean all the way forward and try to pull the handle low, keeping my elbows down

DB Row (not level, up in the front) 4 sets of 10 - alternate with bb rows

Pull downs with the individual handles attached (palms away)

Delts - With db's - 6 sets of painful

Face pulls - 3 sets of 30

Hanging leg raises between a lot of these sets

At work I only have 30 minutes. I try to get biceps in on the day I do back.


----------



## FelonE1

Some good workouts being put up


----------



## 38945

Going to smash back after work. Will post up my workout later. Good luck everyone


----------



## 1manarmy

FelonE said:


> Some good workouts being put up


I agree! theres some decent routines going on! im enjoying the less is more approach at the moment less exercises but more heavier sets seems to be working a treat!


----------



## 1manarmy

right here u go guys! I appologise for my calfs no matter what I do they don't grow! synthol is the only way!


----------



## Stephen9069

bigchickenlover said:


> I have a similar thing my right bicep and rear right rotator have issues, can be very painful. Nothing serious just yet. Hope you recover well pal


I have it on the exact same side lol iv started physio now and that's helped a lot but struggled with it for 7 months.


----------



## eezy1

1manarmy said:


> right here u go guys! I appologise for my calfs no matter what I do they don't grow! synthol is the only way!


wrong section numbnuts. got a dedicated thread for pics now


----------



## 1manarmy

eezy1 said:



> wrong section numbnuts. got a dedicated thread for pics now


ah crap man theres to much for me to follow hahaha


----------



## Skye666

Merkleman said:


> Just being a f**got lads.. Plus I wanted to wait until the end of my cycle before I take another pic lol.


Oh nooooo this is a poor excuse


----------



## bigchickenlover

Stephen9069 said:


> I have it on the exact same side lol iv started physio now and that's helped a lot but struggled with it for 7 months.


Yep had a lot myself I had it in my left rotator at the front, found that went after around 6 months of therapy. Now I suffer with the right it seems to come and go training dependant ice and massage help dramatically!!

Also I found putting up with the painful bicep therapy takes a lot of the pain out of the shoulder.. Plus all the other niggles legs and back.. Why do we do it??? :laugh:

One thing id recommended is ice rubbing the area after training reduces the swelling!!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Oh nooooo this is a poor excuse


Dat dress!! :w00t:


----------



## micky12

dam there some serous lifting going on in here making me feel like a beginner lol. well my training start's today . not going to lie i spoilt myself over the weekend never stuck to my diet at all nor done any training . just feel after my hols lack of motivation but now have this 

let the fun begin .

just a side note , would it be any fun to have a weekly test ? as in see who can do the most arm curls / squats / dead lifts, burpees etc etc in 2 mins all has to be on video and the loser has to do a forfeit ? im just thinking out loud so if i am talking crap just say shut it micky lol

diet moday

7am 300ml semi skimmed milf

1 scoop cnp pro peptide

50g's of oats

1tbls organic peanut butter

blended up

then 1 larage orange

10am

65g's of whole grain rice

200g's eatra lean steak mince

mixed hand full of green beans and broccoli

2 tbls evoo

1/2 tin chopped tomato with added extra strength Tabasco sauce :devil2:

1pm

as above but changed the mince with chicken and rice with whole grain pasta

will have 2 oranges and a apple 15-20min before gym also BCAA & creatine

home from gym with be 300ml simi skimmed milk 3 scoops of pro peptide .

30 mins ltr with be 65gs of whole grain pasta , 200g's chicken or mince hand full of veg . 1tbls of flax seed oil

before bed it will be 4 boiled eggs and 50'g of oats with 1 scoop of pro peptide

it works out around 2900cal a day was 3400 iv cut carbs down a little upped the good fats a little not much all very helpful advice from my online coach dtlv . we are going to see how i go and move the foods around as the week's go on

i also take every day 1 multi vit . 1 cod liver oil . 1 krill fish omega 3 fish oil . bcaa & creatine

im 4 week's from last jab of sust so still taking 1000iu hcg and adex with still the noladex/clomad next week .


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> dam there some serous lifting going on in here making me feel like a beginner lol. well my training start's today . not going to lie i spoilt myself over the weekend never stuck to my diet at all nor done any training . just feel after my hols lack of motivation but now have this
> 
> let the fun begin .
> 
> just a side note , would it be any fun to have a weekly test ? as in see who can do the most arm curls / squats / dead lifts, burpees etc etc in 2 mins all has to be on video and the loser has to do a forfeit ? im just thinking out loud so if i am talking crap just say shut it micky lol
> 
> diet moday
> 
> 7am 300ml semi skimmed milf
> 
> 1 scoop cnp pro peptide
> 
> 50g's of oats
> 
> 1tbls organic peanut butter
> 
> blended up
> 
> then 1 larage orange
> 
> 10am
> 
> 65g's of whole grain rice
> 
> 200g's eatra lean steak mince
> 
> mixed hand full of green beans and broccoli
> 
> 2 tbls evoo
> 
> 1/2 tin chopped tomato with added extra strength Tabasco sauce :devil2:
> 
> 1pm
> 
> as above but changed the mince with chicken and rice with whole grain pasta
> 
> will have 2 oranges and a apple 15-20min before gym also BCAA & creatine
> 
> home from gym with be 300ml simi skimmed milk 3 scoops of pro peptide .
> 
> 30 mins ltr with be 65gs of whole grain pasta , 200g's chicken or mince hand full of veg . 1tbls of flax seed oil
> 
> before bed it will be 4 boiled eggs and 50'g of oats with 1 scoop of pro peptide
> 
> it works out around 2900cal a day was 3400 iv cut carbs down a little upped the good fats a little not much all very helpful advice from my online coach dtlv . we are going to see how i go and move the foods around as the week's go on
> 
> i also take every day 1 multi vit . 1 cod liver oil . 1 krill fish omega 3 fish oil . bcaa & creatine
> 
> im 4 week's from last jab of sust so still taking 1000iu hcg and adex with still the noladex/clomad next week .


what are your goals mate? cut/bulk?


----------



## GaryMatt

Arnold said we al carry our body weight around on our calves all day, ed. To make them grow, you have to load it up and get up in reps.

My calf work out (assuming you'll post your lat work out, I gotta get wider)

Standing raises - 2 sets of 80 - This is a lighter set with 2 plates on our machine.

Seated - First set (1 - 45pd plate, 1 - 25pd plate) - Set of 80

2 plates on each side - slow set of 40

+ 1 25 - 30

+1 25 - 30

+ 1 25 -20 (this is where it gets sloppy. I slow my pace and form it up, aall the way down, all the way up) Usually about 10-11 reps now

This goes with chest day.


----------



## eezy1

Back sesh today:

10 sets of pull-ups, first 5 BW plus 20kg, last 5 BW supersetted with DB rows

4 sets of bent over laterals

Done.


----------



## KRSOne

Will be training Chest/Tris later today, followed by 10 mins intervals.

going to look something like this:

Flat bench

Dips

Incline BB/DB

Skulls/pushdowns/Close grip

Wed morning will be 30 mins fasted X trainer, w 10 mins interval training in the afternoon


----------



## eezy1

got legs tomoz..

(cries)


----------



## GGLynch89

In for 12 week bulk difference, when do we start?


----------



## micky12

KRSOne said:


> what are your goals mate? cut/bulk?


going to be doing a cut try get down to 12% that's my aim mate  .


----------



## jadakiss2009

Are we posting pics in here? Ill post mine after my gym sesh later say 9. O clock


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> going to be doing a cut try get down to 12% that's my aim mate  .


bloody hell how heavy are you? cutting at 2900. im guessing that's partly down to gear though right?


----------



## mattyhunt

As many have said some decent looking workouts in here, good for some inspiration


----------



## micky12

KRSOne said:


> Will be training Chest/Tris later today, followed by 10 mins intervals.
> 
> going to look something like this:
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Incline BB/DB
> 
> Skulls/pushdowns/Close grip
> 
> Wed morning will be 30 mins fasted X trainer, w 10 mins interval training in the afternoon


that is pretty much bang on what i will be doing tonight in fact 99% the same just i'll not be doing cardio



eezy1 said:


> got legs tomoz..
> 
> (cries)


i feel your pain . i only do mine very very very light lol as sod buying a new wordrobe of jeans . i'll cry if i out grow them all lol



GGLynch89 said:


> In for 12 week bulk difference, when do we start?


think you have to ask @husty if there is any spaces mate .



KRSOne said:


> bloody hell how heavy are you? cutting at 2900. im guessing that's partly down to gear though right?


lol i am only 13st.7lbs mate . but im a brick layer and my job is hard graft most days. also i am a Ectomorph so keeping weight has always been a massive problem . iv just finished my first cycle in 7yr mate . had same diet before i started infact was more cals lol . iv lost loads of fat and gain muscle so to maintain it iv got to get me food's in me . but like said it's just a starting point se how i get on most probably cut it down as time goes on . just dont want to drop to must cals staright away


----------



## FelonE1

jadakiss2009 said:


> Are we posting pics in here? Ill post mine after my gym sesh later say 9. O clock


No mate there's another thread for just the pics


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> that is pretty much bang on what i will be doing tonight in fact 99% the same just i'll not be doing cardio
> 
> i feel your pain . i only do mine very very very light lol as sod buying a new wordrobe of jeans . i'll cry if i out grow them all lol
> 
> think you have to ask @husty if there is any spaces mate .
> 
> lol i am only 13st.7lbs mate . but im a brick layer and my job is hard graft most days. also i am a Ectomorph so keeping weight has always been a massive problem . iv just finished my first cycle in 7yr mate . had same diet before i started infact was more cals lol . iv lost loads of fat and gain muscle so to maintain it iv got to get me food's in me . but like said it's just a starting point se how i get on most probably cut it down as time goes on . just dont want to drop to must cals staright away


fair enough matey that's good. im like 18 but I hold and gain easily so cutting on 2500-2700. Guess its all played by ear though right?


----------



## husky

GaryMatt said:


> If I didn't say already, I'm in. This was two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm in blue and white
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/garymatt-albums-first-competition-men-s-physique-3rd-place-picture153505-stage-photo.html


sorry mate comps full


----------



## micky12

jadakiss2009 said:


> Are we posting pics in here? Ill post mine after my gym sesh later say 9. O clock


there's another thread here mate where we post pics and talk about the weight etc etc in here to keep the progress pics thread clean  >>>>>>>>http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html


----------



## husky

GGLynch89 said:


> In for 12 week bulk difference, when do we start?


sorry mate comps full


----------



## eezy1

lets get some fcuking order inhere


----------



## micky12

KRSOne said:


> fair enough matey that's good. im like 18 but I hold and gain easily so cutting on 2500-2700. Guess its all played by ear though right?


18st ? and cutting on 2500-2700 cals ? lucky man . good genetics mate  iv got a close mate like taht just has to look at food and puts weight on . me iv been a skinny runt most my life lol .

but yeah just got to play it by ear . take it step at a time. think to much drop in weight not be good slow and easy does it


----------



## husky

righto girlies i'm off for a sesh then pics .


----------



## micky12

husky said:


> righto girlies i'm off for a sesh then pics .


aint that cheating taking pics when all pumped up . its not liek i done a weekend bulk this weekend and never trained :whistling:


----------



## micky12

eezy1 said:


> lets get some fcuking order inhere


who , wha i miss ?


----------



## eezy1

micky12 said:


> who , wha i miss ?


nothing dude am just messing. got people still trying to join and posting pics inhere. its chaos lol


----------



## GGLynch89

husky said:


> sorry mate comps full


There will be next time and I will be there! :rockon:


----------



## husky

micky12 said:


> aint that cheating taking pics when all pumped up . its not liek i done a weekend bulk this weekend and never trained :whistling:


lol cardio today mate - will be a big red fat hairy blob


----------



## micky12

eezy1 said:


> nothing dude am just messing. got people still trying to join and posting pics inhere. its chaos lol


ah trying to push in eh. keep em in line bud


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> 18st ? and cutting on 2500-2700 cals ? lucky man . good genetics mate  iv got a close mate like taht just has to look at food and puts weight on . me iv been a skinny runt most my life lol .
> 
> but yeah just got to play it by ear . take it step at a time. think to much drop in weight not be good slow and easy does it


well its far from all muscle mate. got quite a bit of fat I want to shed. kept protein to match lbm and if I start dropping more than 3lbs per week ill taper it up slightly. looks like this atm, but need to bump up the cals a bit but not too sure where. any ideas?

0600 bCAA/glutamine drink followed by 30 mins steady cardio.

0700 meal 1 125g of mince beef omelette with 5 eggs.

1000 shake, 1 scoop of low carb protein blend eg usn pure pro with 30g of any nuts or natural peanut butter.

12.30 meal 2 200g of salmon of any fatty fish with as much mixed green salad or veg as you want.

1430 shake same as 1000

1700 meal 3 150g of chicken breast, 100g of any rice or 400g of any potato

1800 train high intensity and heavy for 1 hour. Drink bCAA and 30g liquid carbs during training.

1900 10 minutes interval cardio (cross trainer 1 minute at 60rpm then 30 seconds at 90rpm) perform for total 10 mins

1900 Meal 4 150g chicken breast, 50g of rice or 200g of potato.

2130 shake 1 scoop of protein blend 30g of nuts or peanut butter.

Calories 2310 per day

Protein 228 (880)

Carbs 150 (600)

Fats 95 (680)


----------



## micky12

husky said:


> lol cardio today mate - will be a big red fat hairy blob


ahahaha enjoy . i do mine on a saturday or sunday morning so i can die all day on couch after it lol


----------



## micky12

KRSOne said:


> well its far from all muscle mate. got quite a bit of fat I want to shed. kept protein to match lbm and if I start dropping more than 3lbs per week ill taper it up slightly. looks like this atm, but need to bump up the cals a bit but not too sure where. any ideas?
> 
> 0600 bCAA/glutamine drink followed by 30 mins steady cardio.
> 
> 0700 meal 1 125g of mince beef omelette with 5 eggs.
> 
> 1000 shake, 1 scoop of low carb protein blend eg usn pure pro with 30g of any nuts or natural peanut butter.
> 
> 12.30 meal 2 200g of salmon of any fatty fish with as much mixed green salad or veg as you want.
> 
> 1430 shake same as 1000
> 
> 1700 meal 3 150g of chicken breast, 100g of any rice or 400g of any potato
> 
> 1800 train high intensity and heavy for 1 hour. Drink bCAA and 30g liquid carbs during training.
> 
> 1900 10 minutes interval cardio (cross trainer 1 minute at 60rpm then 30 seconds at 90rpm) perform for total 10 mins
> 
> 1900 Meal 4 150g chicken breast, 50g of rice or 200g of potato.
> 
> 2130 shake 1 scoop of protein blend 30g of nuts or peanut butter.
> 
> Calories 2310 per day
> 
> Protein 228 (880)
> 
> Carbs 150 (600)
> 
> Fats 95 (680)


look's good to me mate. im only just learning all about foods/diet myself . iv a coach keeping me right  . and each and every person is different, only thing what i keep seeing peoiple say is if trying to cut keep fats the same but drop the carbs a little bit . also your protein look's a little low for a guy your size . i have 200gs of chicken/mince 3 times a day along with protein shakes and milk etc etc and im still a skinny runt lol .


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> look's good to me mate. im only just learning all about foods/diet myself . iv a coach keeping me right  . and each and every person is different, only thing what i keep seeing peoiple say is if trying to cut keep fats the same but drop the carbs a little bit . also your protein look's a little low for a guy your size . i have 200gs of chicken/mince 3 times a day along with protein shakes and milk etc etc and im still a skinny runt lol .


this was just a prelim guide I was given by a lad I work with who competes, so I was trying to plan around the same template. Ive been hitting around 200g chicken in the meals. I guess Im gonna have to total it all out and see if Im dropping too fast or not!


----------



## Stephen9069

From tonights session:

*TUESDAY - 15/07/2014*

*
*

*
STRICT PRESS*

20kg X 10

40kg X 10

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3






*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS *

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*SHRUGS*

60kg X 15

60kg X 15

Shoulder and bicep held up well.

Im still taking it easy on volume for now i dont want to push my luck.


----------



## micky12

KRSOne said:


> this was just a prelim guide I was given by a lad I work with who competes, so I was trying to plan around the same template. Ive been hitting around 200g chicken in the meals. I guess Im gonna have to total it all out and see if Im dropping too fast or not!


yeah it's all about finding what work's for you by mixing it around. i found while on cycle with my 3400cal diet i was adding on alot of size so cut the carbs down a little in each meal and with in 2 weeks dropped a noticeable amount of fat/water . from i read and learn . change 1 thing at a time very little changes upped my cardio and use the mirror found worked for me . but like said what do i know lol .

yeah best get it all added up on myfittness pal then this will help you see what changes you have done. also make sure you use the exact same brands you cook with you put in myfittness pal as some brands have different cal's than others so can catch you out  this is some thing i need to pull my finger out and do now seeing as i am doing a cut .


----------



## micky12

Stephen9069 said:


> From tonights session:
> 
> *TUESDAY - 15/07/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> STRICT PRESS*
> 
> 20kg X 10
> 
> 40kg X 10
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 70kg X 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> 80kg X 6
> 
> *SEATED DUMBELL PRESS *
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> *SHRUGS*
> 
> 60kg X 15
> 
> 60kg X 15
> 
> Shoulder and bicep held up well.
> 
> Im still taking it easy on volume for now i dont want to push my luck.


great work out mate puts mine to shame i had to lol at the not much volume and taking it easy . dam you beat all my pb i think lol . best of luck mate


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> got legs tomoz..
> 
> (cries)


Don't fear leg day welcome it with open arms.. It's day after leg day you should fear


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> yeah it's all about finding what work's for you by mixing it around. i found while on cycle with my 3400cal diet i was adding on alot of size so cut the carbs down a little in each meal and with in 2 weeks dropped a noticeable amount of fat/water . from i read and learn . change 1 thing at a time very little changes upped my cardio and use the mirror found worked for me . but like said what do i know lol .
> 
> yeah best get it all added up on myfittness pal then this will help you see what changes you have done. also make sure you use the exact same brands you cook with you put in myfittness pal as some brands have different cal's than others so can catch you out  this is some thing i need to pull my finger out and do now seeing as i am doing a cut .


fingers crossed! you certainly look like you know what you are doing. at the moment id rather be too low than too high anyway! can get it amended and still lose some chub in the meantime. Aiming for around 2700. looks like everyone is really getting into this!


----------



## FelonE1

Ripping it up said:


> Don't fear leg day welcome it with open arms.. It's day after leg day you should fear


I used to hate doing legs but I love it now I'm finally starting to get some lol


----------



## Wallace86

FelonE said:


> I used to hate doing legs but I love it now I'm finally starting to get some lol


I hated them to start with now I train legs at least 2-3 x a week Quads(light) Hams Quads (heavy) works well and Iv noticed strength go up over last few weeks and more growth


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Dat dress!! :w00t:


Thank you


----------



## FelonE1

Ripping it up said:


> I hated them to start with now I train legs at least 2-3 x a week Quads(light) Hams Quads (heavy) works well and Iv noticed strength go up over last few weeks and more growth


I've been trying to fit 2 X aweek in to a five day split.Don't really want to do ppl etc more seperate bodyparts but just twice a week


----------



## Stephen9069

micky12 said:


> great work out mate puts mine to shame i had to lol at the not much volume and taking it easy . dam you beat all my pb i think lol . best of luck mate


lol cheers mate


----------



## mattyhunt

Right 10 minutes left of this mundane 9-5 then off to train some shoulders and abs!

Tonight will consist of

Seated dumbell press

4 x 6-8

Superset with rear delt flys - 4 x 8-12

Side lateral raise

3 x 8-12

superset with Behind neck bb press 3 x 8-12

Upright rows

4 x 8-12

Shrugs

4x15

Hanging leg raise

3x15

Cable crunch

3x12

Plank

3x 1 min


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> I've been trying to fit 2 X aweek in to a five day split.Don't really want to do ppl etc more seperate bodyparts but just twice a week


how do you find it on your knees squatting twice a week ?


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> Right 10 minutes left of this mundane 9-5 then off to train some shoulders and abs!
> 
> Tonight will consist of
> 
> Seated dumbell press
> 
> 4 x 6-8
> 
> Superset with rear delt flys - 4 x 8-12
> 
> Side lateral raise
> 
> 3 x 8-12
> 
> superset with Behind neck bb press 3 x 8-12
> 
> Upright rows
> 
> 4 x 8-12
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> 4x15
> 
> Hanging leg raise
> 
> 3x15
> 
> Cable crunch
> 
> 3x12
> 
> Plank
> 
> 3x 1 min


the last 15 mins are killer in a 9-5. utterly pointless


----------



## mattyhunt

KRSOne said:


> the last 15 mins are killer in a 9-5. utterly pointless


I feel like that between 9:15 and 5!


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> how do you find it on your knees squatting twice a week ?


I haven't done it yet,just been trying to figure myself a routine out


----------



## BettySwallocks

Dead lifts for myself tonight, going for a top set of 3 @ 135/140kg undecided at the moment.


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> I feel like that between 9:15 and 5!


what do you do haha


----------



## Wallace86

FelonE said:


> I've been trying to fit 2 X aweek in to a five day split.Don't really want to do ppl etc more seperate bodyparts but just twice a week


I usually do M-W-F main lifts chest/back/legs and any lagging parts I find time to fit it in


----------



## silver

arms for me today....gotta love the guns :2guns:


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> I haven't done it yet,just been trying to figure myself a routine out


This might interest you

http://www.alltheheavylifting.com/russian-masters-squat-routine-weightlifters/


----------



## mattyhunt

KRSOne said:


> what do you do haha


Personal banker, so basically just open accounts, credit cards etc. I hate it!


----------



## Mclovin147

Shoulders + back for me today.

Il get some pictures up today for comparison in 12 weeks time!


----------



## Mclovin147

Back & Shoulder;



Chest (It's there somewhere honestly) and arms;



Side View of Shoulders Arms;



And legs (Or pieces of string dangling from boxers);



Bit of a beast reall ain't I (Currently around the 65Kg, haven't accurately weighed in months though)


----------



## eezy1

Mclovin147 said:


> Back & Shoulder;
> 
> View attachment 154623
> 
> 
> Chest (It's there somewhere honestly) and arms;
> 
> View attachment 154624
> 
> 
> Side View of Shoulders Arms;
> 
> View attachment 154626
> 
> 
> And legs (Or pieces of string dangling from boxers);
> 
> View attachment 154625
> 
> 
> Bit of a beast reall ain't I (Currently around the 65Kg, haven't accurately weighed in months though)


you got a really good base to build off bro


----------



## Mclovin147

eezy1 said:


> you got a really good base to build off bro


Thanks man!

Quite chuffed my Bicep genetics! And my back is looking half decent for how little time Iv spent on it!


----------



## Davyy

Just smashed back and tris.

Clen with an ex squash court a a weighs room with no a/c is torture.

Now doing 30mins of very steep slow walking, absolutely soaked in sweat.

I tried HIIT yesterday but thought I was going to have a heart attack when my heart rate got to 187!!


----------



## micky12

eezy1 said:


> you got a really good base to build off bro


x2 good solid base with low bf%


----------



## eezy1

always helps having a half decent shape to you before you start this shizz


----------



## micky12

Davyy said:


> Just smashed back and tris.
> 
> Clen with an ex squash court a a weighs room with no a/c is torture.
> 
> Now doing 30mins of very steep slow walking, absolutely soaked in sweat.
> 
> I tried HIIT yesterday but thought I was going to have a heart attack when my heart rate got to 187!!


sounds like you had fun mate also sounds like my old gym . only had 1 window and was about 10 heads trying to hang out of it on hot days lol . i have some clen here was going to use it through my last cycle but didnt bother . the mrs is keep asking me for them but not sure to give her them.


----------



## micky12

well thats me off to gym to smash chest & tri's


----------



## BettySwallocks

Da fuq?! Ive put 4lbs on since sunday according to the scales :s


----------



## silver

BettySwallocks said:


> Da fuq?! Ive put 4lbs on since sunday according to the scales :s


Some of that must be mine because ive dropped 7lb since sunday haha


----------



## 38945

Just home from training back. Absolutely knackered, used to low volume. Can't see me keeping that intensity up for the full 12 weeks.

Chins - 3 sets of 8

Seated Rows - 68kg x 10, 86kg x 10, 104kg x 10, 122 x 6 straight into 58kg x 10

Lateral pulldowns - 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10

T-Bar Rows - 70kg x 10, 90kg x 6, 70kg x 10, 50kg x 12

Shrugs - 70kg x 12 for 3 sets

Calf raises - 45kg x 20 for 4 sets

Oh and forgot rear cable flyes after shrugs - 16kg x 12 for 3 sets.


----------



## husky

waiting on pics uploading to photobucket , if the fecking thing goes any slower it'll be after the 12 weeks


----------



## husky

Mclovin147 said:


> Back & Shoulder;
> 
> Mate get your pics on the pic thread please lol


----------



## husky

that the chewbaca pics up feckers, get tore in and lets smash this out the park, good luck to everyone.

Side note- gonna give the rest of the entrants till midnight wednesday to get there pics up.


----------



## 1manarmy

Just got done international chest day for me!

Flat bench

30 reps at 70kilo

12x100

10x115

8x120

6x130

Incline bar bell

12x70

10x80

8x95

6x110

Decline press (cable machine)

Stack (110kilo) for 5 sets of 10

Cable flys. I use these as a final burn out so usually one large drop set

Tri's

Skull crushers/dips super set

Heavy rope push downs.

Feeling weak as **** today mind had a bad nights kip and came off the tren recently so strength has taken a small down turn


----------



## Mclovin147

husky said:


> Jesus jones of Nazarath!!! There's a picture thread? Lol
> 
> Il try find the thread now.


----------



## bartonz20let

First gym sesh at my new work and as i expected, its only going to be good for chest and shoulders;

deadlifts;

5x60kg

5x80

5x110

5x130

1x130

could have done more but the grips on the Olympic bar have totally gone, back could have taken more but just couldn't grip it.

handed kneeling row

5x8x28kg

reverse cable crossover upper

5x8x15

reverse cable crossover lower

5x8x15

didn't particularly enjoy the workout as i couldnt do my usual workouts, glad i kept my membership with my old gym so i can do back and legs there, chest and shoulders wont be a problem at work.

just had a post workout lean beef chilli  yeh bhoy! Also, got about 800kcal left to eat and only need 20g of protein to hit my target for today... feel something nice being cooked later


----------



## 38945

Mclovin147 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html


----------



## micky12

CHEST & TRI's

BB flat bench press 5x5

warmed up with stretching and 40kg for 20reps

90kg x 5 / 90kg x 5 / 100kg x 3 4th fail / 90kg x 5 / 90kg x 5

incline db press 3x

28kg x 8 / 30kg x 8 / 32kg x 6

standing cable flyes 3 x '' done these so arm's are parallel with floor back straight standing up straight with 1 leg behind so keep me from flying backwards and support lol

25kg x 15 / 35kg x 10 / 40kg x 6

TRI's

v-bar cable push downs 3 x

70kg x 10 / 80kg x 8 / 80kg x 8

skull crusher's 3x

30kg x 8 / 30kg x 8 / 30kg x 8

home to 3 scoop pro peptide 500ml mil , 2 scoop of oats blended . then a orange


----------



## harrison180

Well I hurt today lol. If my muscles are still hurting tomoz is it wise to still lift heavy?


----------



## 38945

harrison180 said:


> Well I hurt today lol. If my muscles are still hurting tomoz is it wise to still lift heavy?


 Its always wise to lift heavy  . Are you training same muscles tomorrow?


----------



## bartonz20let

@harrison180, if your legs are stiff and your training chest you'll prob be ok  but I wouldn't train the same muscle again if I had doms in it


----------



## harrison180

RS86 said:


> Its always wise to lift heavy  . Are you training same muscles tomorrow?


Yeah mate full body 3 times a week but was thinking of doing 2 chest exercises Monday, 2 legs Wednesday and 2 back on Friday aswell as training the rest on each session. I just want my big muscles to get a good working over the 12 weeks


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> Just home from training back. Absolutely knackered, used to low volume. Can't see me keeping that intensity up for the full 12 weeks.
> 
> Chins - 3 sets of 8
> 
> Seated Rows - 68kg x 10, 86kg x 10, 104kg x 10, 122 x 6 straight into 58kg x 10
> 
> Lateral pulldowns - 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10
> 
> T-Bar Rows - 70kg x 10, 90kg x 6, 70kg x 10, 50kg x 12
> 
> Shrugs - 70kg x 12 for 3 sets
> 
> Calf raises - 45kg x 20 for 4 sets
> 
> Oh and forgot rear cable flyes after shrugs - 16kg x 12 for 3 sets.


good session mate . can i ask how you do your t-bar rows ?as that is impressive if your doing then bent over as in deadlift position ? or seated ? or chest support. i can only do 45-50kg max lol . mind i do them after my deadlifts which wont help . also good going on the lat pull downs . do you do them in front or behind your neck ?



1manarmy said:


> Just got done international chest day for me!
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 30 reps at 70kilo
> 
> 12x100
> 
> 10x115
> 
> 8x120
> 
> 6x130
> 
> Incline bar bell
> 
> 12x70
> 
> 10x80
> 
> 8x95
> 
> 6x110
> 
> Decline press (cable machine)
> 
> Stack (110kilo) for 5 sets of 10
> 
> Cable flys. I use these as a final burn out so usually one large drop set
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Skull crushers/dips super set
> 
> Heavy rope push downs.
> 
> Feeling weak as **** today mind had a bad nights kip and came off the tren recently so strength has taken a small down turn


mate your a monster if you say your feeling weak. making us sound/look like boys lol . very impressive  do you find teh cable push downs better than teh v-bar ? i do for over head for some reason but not in front .



bartonz20let said:


> First gym sesh at my new work and as i expected, its only going to be good for chest and shoulders;
> 
> deadlifts;
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 5x80
> 
> 5x110
> 
> 5x130
> 
> 1x130
> 
> could have done more but the grips on the Olympic bar have totally gone, back could have taken more but just couldn't grip it.
> 
> handed kneeling row
> 
> 5x8x28kg
> 
> reverse cable crossover upper
> 
> 5x8x15
> 
> reverse cable crossover lower
> 
> 5x8x15
> 
> didn't particularly enjoy the workout as i couldnt do my usual workouts, glad i kept my membership with my old gym so i can do back and legs there, chest and shoulders wont be a problem at work.
> 
> just had a post workout lean beef chilli  yeh bhoy! Also, got about 800kcal left to eat and only need 20g of protein to hit my target for today... feel something nice being cooked later


get your self some straps mate . it helped me lift alot more on my deadlifts i used them for month's . then tried jusst last week doing 170kg with out them but the next 4 reps had to use them but have helped alot


----------



## harrison180

bartonz20let said:


> @harrison180, if your legs are stiff and your training chest you'll prob be ok  but I wouldn't train the same muscle again if I had doms in it


But I am doing full body mate. I want to make the most of these 12 weeks and it seems I'm the skinniest by far lol. I want as much muscle gain as I can


----------



## Dan94

looking at the pic thread, everyone looks so good compared to me :lol:


----------



## bartonz20let

Dan94 said:


> looking at the pic thread, everyone looks so good compared to me :lol:


Should have joined in bro


----------



## bartonz20let

harrison180 said:


> But I am doing full body mate. I want to make the most of these 12 weeks and it seems I'm the skinniest by far lol. I want as much muscle gain as I can


Well your fooked then aint ya 

Srs tho, push too hard and if you injure yourself your gonna need weeks off, best take a day extra rest or look at another training method, PPL etc


----------



## Dan94

bartonz20let said:


> Should have joined in bro


I have pics taken, not sure if I wanna post em though, look awful


----------



## harrison180

bartonz20let said:


> Well your fooked then aint ya


Why am I mate?


----------



## micky12

harrison180 said:


> But I am doing full body mate. I want to make the most of these 12 weeks and it seems I'm the skinniest by far lol. I want as much muscle gain as I can


id lower the rep's and lift heavy and give your self a day's rest from each session mate. you have the exact same build i had when i was in my 20's wish i had pics to show you . and i found that worked for me . have you got a diet to follow ?

here is 1 i used on cycle it's a clean bulk  i played about with the carbs and fats near the end and upped my cardio to try strip some fat which came off easy. but it's a very good diet to follow


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> good session mate . can i ask how you do your t-bar rows ?as that is impressive if your doing then bent over as in deadlift position ? or seated ? or chest support. i can only do 45-50kg max lol . mind i do them after my deadlifts which wont help . also good going on the lat pull downs . do you do them in front or behind your neck ?


 T bar Rows are leaning over a chest support. Love doing them moderately heavy a bit later on in the session once I am a bit pre-exhausted.

Lat pulldowns I go in front, just doesn't feel right for me behind neck. Same with shoulder pressing. I did all wide grip today but like to vary between close grip and also wide reverse grip.


----------



## bartonz20let

Dan94 said:


> I have pics taken, not sure if I wanna post em though, look awful


Know the feeling, wasn't all that happy putting pics up myself, why I put my sunnies on and didn't shave 



harrison180 said:


> Why am I mate?


Just playing mate  Sarcasm and internet forums eh


----------



## PD89

RS86 said:


> T bar Rows are leaning over a chest support. Love doing them moderately heavy a bit later on in the session once I am a bit pre-exhausted.
> 
> Lat pulldowns I go in front, just doesn't feel right for me behind neck. Same with shoulder pressing. I did all wide grip today but like to vary between close grip and also wide reverse grip.


Doing them behind ya neck is a one way trip to A and E, I can't do anything behind my head like that without it feeling like I'm about to do some serious damage, makes me cringe when I see people doing it.


----------



## 38945

harrison180 said:


> Yeah mate full body 3 times a week but was thinking of doing 2 chest exercises Monday, 2 legs Wednesday and 2 back on Friday aswell as training the rest on each session. I just want my big muscles to get a good working over the 12 weeks


 Push Pull Legs training every other day and loads of food ftw IMO. Gives you a days rest between for CNS recovery and you can really push yourself knowing the muscles have a few days recovery before next session.


----------



## harrison180

micky12 said:


> id lower the rep's and lift heavy and give your self a day's rest from each session mate. you have the exact same build i had when i was in my 20's wish i had pics to show you . and i found that worked for me . have you got a diet to follow ?
> 
> here is 1 i used on cycle it's a clean bulk  i played about with the carbs and fats near the end and upped my cardio to try strip some fat which came off easy. but it's a very good diet to follow
> 
> View attachment 154637


I'm doing a 5x5 routine mate can I lower that or will it just have no effect? I'm eating everything and anything mate along with a weight gain shake a day. I don't put fat on easy so I'm just looking for quick weight gain. I'm eating loads of stuff high in protein tho. My shake, tins of sardines, chicken etc


----------



## Dan94

bartonz20let said:


> Know the feeling, wasn't all that happy putting pics up myself, why I put my sunnies on and didn't shave
> 
> Just playing mate  Sarcasm and internet forums eh


you look great though, im just a blobby mess atm :lol:


----------



## harrison180

bartonz20let said:


> Know the feeling, wasn't all that happy putting pics up myself, why I put my sunnies on and didn't shave
> 
> Just playing mate  Sarcasm and internet forums eh


Thought u was mate lol just checking incase I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> T bar Rows are leaning over a chest support. Love doing them moderately heavy a bit later on in the session once I am a bit pre-exhausted.
> 
> Lat pulldowns I go in front, just doesn't feel right for me behind neck. Same with shoulder pressing. I did all wide grip today but like to vary between close grip and also wide reverse grip.


lol you beast , as that's how i do my t-bar rows also . but like says i do dead lifts nd lat pull downs first . i should mix it around more . and same with the lat pull down in front looking at ceiling elbow poiting out i feel it helps work my bi's also which i do after back . again your a beast . are you on a cycle mate ?


----------



## 38945

PD89 said:


> Doing them behind ya neck is a one way trip to A and E, I can't do anything behind my head like that without it feeling like I'm about to do some serious damage, makes me cringe when I see people doing it.


 My mate often does behind the neck when we train together, I just stick to conventional pulldowns and save myself the pain


----------



## bartonz20let

Dan94 said:


> you look great though, im just a blobby mess atm :lol:


I'll be happier once I've got through another bulk and cut, think its natural not to be happy with yourself, when I hear proper well conditioned lads moaning I just think WTF? But guess everyone feels like that unless your @FelonE



harrison180 said:


> Thought u was mate lol just checking incase I'm doing something wrong.


If your doing something wrong, I'm the last person you wanna ask


----------



## FelonE1

bartonz20let said:


> I'll be happier once I've got through another bulk and cut, think its natural not to be happy with yourself, when I hear proper well conditioned lads moaning I just think WTF? But guess everyone feels like that unless your @FelonE
> 
> If your doing something wrong, I'm the last person you wanna ask


What do you mean mate?


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> lol you beast , as that's how i do my t-bar rows also . but like says i do dead lifts nd lat pull downs first . i should mix it around more . and same with the lat pull down in front looking at ceiling elbow poiting out i feel it helps work my bi's also which i do after back . again your a beast . are you on a cycle mate ?


 Yeah, started one about 3 weeks ago. Ran a few PH cycles in the past so decided to give Test ago, loving it so far.

Tbh I have predominantly been strength training the past 12 months+ so the numbers are decent and haven't really changed much, its the volume and intensity I am finding hard. Been upping the reps past few weeks though and gradually adjusting back to a more BB style routine. I quite like that Back hits bis too as I never feel I have done enough on Chest & Bi day so it adds a little extra stimulus


----------



## micky12

harrison180 said:


> I'm doing a 5x5 routine mate can I lower that or will it just have no effect? I'm eating everything and anything mate along with a weight gain shake a day. I don't put fat on easy so I'm just looking for quick weight gain. I'm eating loads of stuff high in protein tho. My shake, tins of sardines, chicken etc


ah sorry your doing a 5x5 well imho that is good. . maybe just rest inbetween each gym session. give it 2 week's see if that help's if not try it was worth a try and will not done any damage 

yeah i was the same mate couldn't put not a bit of weight on . i was eating wrong thought i wasn't but was. honest if you can follow that diet or add more to it then you will put weight on i can asure you mate also rest rest rest .


----------



## bartonz20let

FelonE said:


> What do you mean mate?


''I'm too big for my t-shirts'' 

Only messin man


----------



## FelonE1

bartonz20let said:


> ''I'm too big for my t-shirts''
> 
> Only messin man


Lol never gonna hear the end of that am I.I think people actually thought I was serious haha


----------



## harrison180

micky12 said:


> ah sorry your doing a 5x5 well imho that is good. . maybe just rest inbetween each gym session. give it 2 week's see if that help's if not try it was worth a try and will not done any damage
> 
> yeah i was the same mate couldn't put not a bit of weight on . i was eating wrong thought i wasn't but was. honest if you can follow that diet or add more to it then you will put weight on i can asure you mate also rest rest rest .


Ill give it a try mate cheers. I do one day on and one day off then the weekend no training mate


----------



## micky12

FelonE said:


> Lol never gonna hear the end of that am I.I think people actually thought I was serious haha


i thought you were :001_tt2:


----------



## bartonz20let

FelonE said:


> Lol never gonna hear the end of that am I.I think people actually thought I was serious haha


Not until your actually too big to fit in T-Shirts, gonna have to up the dose now man


----------



## 1manarmy

micky12 said:


> good session mate . can i ask how you do your t-bar rows ?as that is impressive if your doing then bent over as in deadlift position ? or seated ? or chest support. i can only do 45-50kg max lol . mind i do them after my deadlifts which wont help . also good going on the lat pull downs . do you do them in front or behind your neck ?
> 
> Yeah mate I much prefer the ropes for a nice contraction and squeeze! I find myself over loading on weight with a bar as its easier to grip and usually end up with a worse pump than I do with a lighter weight on the ropes!
> 
> mate your a monster if you say your feeling weak. making us sound/look like boys lol . very impressive  do you find teh cable push downs better than teh v-bar ? i do for over head for some reason but not in front .
> 
> get your self some straps mate . it helped me lift alot more on my deadlifts i used them for month's . then tried jusst last week doing 170kg with out them but the next 4 reps had to use them but have helped alot


----------



## Dan94

Merkleman said:


> Just saw your pics mate, you don't look anywhere near as bad as you think.


compared to the rest of the guys I do :laugh:

Need to lose shít loads of fat.

cheers though man


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> Just saw your pics mate, you don't look anywhere near as bad as you think.


I agree


----------



## micky12

FelonE said:


> I agree


x 2


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> Liar! You just PM'd me saying..
> 
> 'Hi Merkle,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt you but I just waned to say that I look better than all of these buffoons on the competition thread. I'm glad you're not taking part you little cùnt.'


[email protected] I'd just about convinced em I wasn't arrogant lol.Not fvcking pm'ing you again you traitor


----------



## micky12

@jadakiss2009 your looking ripped in your pics mate. best of luck with your goal's . you doing a cycle to add mass mate ?


----------



## jadakiss2009

micky12 said:


> @jadakiss2009 your looking ripped in your pics mate. best of luck with your goal's . you doing a cycle to add mass mate ?


Cheers matey... na no cycle o natural

Just done a chest/tris workout

Ive switched from conventional 3x10/12 to 5x5 heavy lift

flat bench 100kg 5x5 - 1 set of 60kg x20

Cable flys 5kg- 5x15

Pec dec 35kg -3x12

Dips feet forward to aim at chest 5x10

Standard tri dips 5x10

Cable pull down/tris 25kg 5x 10

And some other chest machin 20 kg its like a butterfly if that helps

A few isolated tri sets on cable machine


----------



## micky12

jadakiss2009 said:


> Cheers matey... na no cycle o natural
> 
> Just done a chest/tris workout
> 
> Ive switched from conventional 3x10/12 to 5x5 heavy lift
> 
> flat bench 100kg 5x5 - 1 set of 60kg x20
> 
> Cable flys 5kg- 5x15
> 
> Pec dec 35kg -3x12
> 
> Dips feet forward to aim at chest 5x10
> 
> Standard tri dips 5x10
> 
> Cable pull down/tris 25kg 5x 10
> 
> And some other chest machin 20 kg its like a butterfly if that helps
> 
> A few isolated tri sets on cable machine


so is it eat what you like or planing on a controlled diet ? i posted agood diet to follow a page back i think . i used it on my last cycle and gain good and lost body fat also . some good lifts there on chest


----------



## Dan94

FelonE said:


> I agree





micky12 said:


> x 2


Cheers lads


----------



## eezy1

im hoping theres a prize for last place :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147

eezy1 said:


> im hoping theres a prize for last place :lol:


Why? What would I win lol


----------



## Wallace86

Shoulders (focusing on rear delts)

Face Pulls Cable- 15/12/10/8/8/8 keeping strict form bring elbow right back and a nice pause, started at 23kg worked uk to 50kg on last sets of 8,

Seated Rear DB Flyes- 4x12-22.5kg again nice squeeze elbows high,

Single Bent over DB Rear Flyes-12.5kgx12x4 supersetted

With

High Cable Flyes 14kgx15x4 slowed reps nice pause and keeping tension on (burnt but felt good)

Traps- BB shrugs 60kgx12-65kgx12-70kgx12-75kgx12 slowed reps squeeze at the top.

Reverse Smith machine shrugs-70kgx12x4 again paused at top for nice squeeze.

Nice shoulder workout focusing on rears something I don't usually do il try fit everything in a normal shoulder workout, 

Tommoro is chest day  now time for some Zzzzz hope everyone's start is going well


----------



## jadakiss2009

micky12 said:


> so is it eat what you like or planing on a controlled diet ? i posted agood diet to follow a page back i think . i used it on my last cycle and gain good and lost body fat also . some good lifts there on chest


Well I normally eat what I like choclates biscuits crisps the lot 

So im thinking maybe a controlled diet ill have a look for the post you mentioned.

Only thing is moneys low and protein has just ran out  so maybe ill eat what I like for two weeks then when I get paid go all out on a realy clean diet and hopefully see a diffrence


----------



## jadakiss2009

@micky12.... diet stolen... did you eat the same everyday?


----------



## jadakiss2009

@Merkleman I thought you was getting involved homeslice??


----------



## jadakiss2009

Merkleman said:


> I was mate but I jacked it last minute, got my own little comp going lol


 good luck with that


----------



## troponin

Just posted up my pics/stats in the other thread. I've got a long way to go some of the physiques on there are already fantastic. As @Merkleman would say "Were all gonna make it brahs"


----------



## micky12

jadakiss2009 said:


> @micky12.... diet stolen... did you eat the same everyday?


Lol no bother mate , yup prettyw much changed it around with rice for sweet pot also pasta both whole grain also added home made sauce , but yup kept it pretty much the same YOU get used to it mate


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> im hoping theres a prize for last place :lol:


A wooden spoon to stir your pasta with haha.


----------



## billly9

Alright biznitches!

Leg day today hooorah!

Back Squat

Bar x 20

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 7

110 x 6

Leg Extensions

56 x 12

63 x 12

70 x 12 + 7 (rest pause)

Walking Lunges

40 x 24

50 x 24 (feeling sick)

60 x 24

Standing Hamstring curls (each leg)

10 x 20

15 x 15

25 x 10

Seated Leg curl

42 x 12

49 x 12

63 x 10 + 5

Romanian Deadlift

60 x 20

80 x 12 x2

Seated calf raise (I do a 5 second negative, with a 10 second hold at the bottom. It ****ing sucks)

80 x 10

90 x 6

80 x 9

Standing calf raises

100 x 14

110 x 12

110 x 9

I've got to cycle to work later. Yuck.


----------



## KRSOne

billly9 said:


> Alright biznitches!
> 
> Leg day today hooorah!
> 
> Back Squat
> 
> Bar x 20
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 110 x 7
> 
> 110 x 6
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 56 x 12
> 
> 63 x 12
> 
> 70 x 12 + 7 (rest pause)
> 
> Walking Lunges
> 
> 40 x 24
> 
> 50 x 24 (feeling sick)
> 
> 60 x 24
> 
> Standing Hamstring curls (each leg)
> 
> 10 x 20
> 
> 15 x 15
> 
> 25 x 10
> 
> Seated Leg curl
> 
> 42 x 12
> 
> 49 x 12
> 
> 63 x 10 + 5
> 
> Romanian Deadlift
> 
> 60 x 20
> 
> 80 x 12 x2
> 
> Seated calf raise (I do a 5 second negative, with a 10 second hold at the bottom. It ****ing sucks)
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 90 x 6
> 
> 80 x 9
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> 100 x 14
> 
> 110 x 12
> 
> 110 x 9
> 
> I've got to cycle to work later. Yuck.


beast of a sesh


----------



## mattyhunt

That'll be nice being able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## KRSOne

abs and cardio today. even though ive never seen the b4stards before. hopefully by 12 weeks ill have some signs the fukers are hiding under there somewhere


----------



## Stephen9069

im not going to lie im struggling with the eating side of things iv just polished off left over chicken pasta bake from last night lol this is going to be a long 12 weeks


----------



## KRSOne

Stephen9069 said:


> im not going to lie im struggling with the eating side of things iv just polished off left over chicken pasta bake from last night lol this is going to be a long 12 weeks


its only 12 weeks mate. almost already 1/12th of the way through


----------



## Stephen9069

KRSOne said:


> its only 12 weeks mate. almost already 1/12th of the way through


Lol your telling me i think im going to have to up my calories slightly i got a bit carried away and went from one end of the spectrum to the other


----------



## KRSOne

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol your telling me i think im going to have to up my calories slightly i got a bit carried away and went from one end of the spectrum to the other


same. Im on 2200 or so but could do with another 400 otherwise im going to shrink big time


----------



## 1manarmy

Legs for me today. I've managed to contract viral aids in the form of a cold from the misses! I shall push on through! Really hungry today mind. Seen off my usual 4 whole egg with 2 whites/3 slices rindless bacon/1 slice wholemeal bread/100mushrooms and 100g bench pressed oats and I've had another meal since then to but still starving


----------



## FelonE1

Back from the gym and smashed shoulders.

Exercises-Standing BB Shoulder Press

Seated Hammer Grip Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

Narrow Grip Upright Rows

Wide Grip Upright Rows

Did 4 sets of 8-10 plus 2 drop sets on every exercise.Had a painful pump after the first move,did lots of stretching inbetween sets but didn't really help lol.

Upped cals to 4090.

Macros Carbs-401 Fat-143 Protein-293


----------



## Bad Alan

@husky you're actually a pretty big lump! Good physique under there for sure, get your head down on diet and should look great.

Savage leg day for me today, if gyms quiet will treat you all to video  oh and if my quad strains play ball today for a decent squat!


----------



## Mingster

eezy1 said:


> im hoping theres a prize for last place :lol:


The way I see it this is a competition to see who makes the biggest transformation, not who looks the best at the end. In theory the people who are more advanced at the beginning have less room for improvement.


----------



## KRSOne

Mingster said:


> The way I see it this is a competition to see who makes the biggest transformation, not who looks the best at the end. In theory the people who are more advanced at the beginning have less room for improvement.


hopefully, because im a bit of a chubster atm with some size underneath that I can make a drastic difference if I nail these 12 weeks properly


----------



## FelonE1

Mingster said:


> The way I see it this is a competition to see who makes the biggest transformation, not who looks the best at the end. In theory the people who are more advanced at the beginning have less room for improvement.


It's a competition against yourself.A good bit of motivation


----------



## husky

Bad Alan said:


> @husky you're actually a pretty big lump! Good physique under there for sure, get your head down on diet and should look great.
> 
> Savage leg day for me today, if gyms quiet will treat you all to video  oh and if my quad strains play ball today for a decent squat!


Cheers Alan, yep i now realise that its the diet aspect that is the most important part of the jigsaw for me , always was of the thinking that more is better but changed my mindset and with Solidcecils nutrition plans i hope to improve over the next 12 weeks.


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> Cheers Alan, yep i now realise that its the diet aspect that is the most important part of the jigsaw for me , always was of the thinking that more is better but changed my mindset and with Solidcecils nutrition plans i hope to improve over the next 12 weeks.


whats your plan mate, if you don't mind sharing/if solidcecil wouldn't mind (unless its been paid for as a service, then I can completely understand). Would be interesting to compare as we are roughly the same weight, but you're on cycle and im not!.

just for curiosity like!


----------



## eezy1

thats why i wanted a prize for last place... i mean how do you improve on perfection :whistling:

jokes am not in this for prizes. unless they include bigger shoulders, wider lats and better bicep peaks


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> whats your plan mate, if you don't mind sharing/if solidcecil wouldn't mind (unless its been paid for as a service, then I can completely understand). Would be interesting to compare as we are roughly the same weight, but you're on cycle and im not!.
> 
> just for curiosity like!


Hi mate- paid for plans so cant share out of respect for Solidcecil, basically very very limited carbs with my protein and fat intake worked out.

Training wise i'm gonna be doing 5 on 2 off, alternating between heavy/low reps and lighter/higher reps- sticking with the basics movements, i'm looking for my deadlifting to be sitting at the 250 kilo mark come the end of the 12 weeks, i've started doing deads for one complete session, working up from 150/5 to 230/5 and just decreasing it till i'm struggling to do 90/5.

Cardio wise i'm doing farmers walk stuff up the driveway with a couple of dumbells loaded with 50kg , start doing 5 reps top to bottom then 4 then 3 and so on, blowing out my hoop by the end of it.

Having no crap in my diet, nothing fizzy, no sweets etc, limiting myself to two coffees a day max, plenty of meat, chicken and fish with as much broccoli and kale i can eat.


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> Hi mate- paid for plans so cant share out of respect for Solidcecil, basically very very limited carbs with my protein and fat intake worked out.
> 
> Training wise i'm gonna be doing 5 on 2 off, alternating between heavy/low reps and lighter/higher reps- sticking with the basics movements, i'm looking for my deadlifting to be sitting at the 250 kilo mark come the end of the 12 weeks, i've started doing deads for one complete session, working up from 150/5 to 230/5 and just decreasing it till i'm struggling to do 90/5.
> 
> Cardio wise i'm doing farmers walk stuff up the driveway with a couple of dumbells loaded with 50kg , start doing 5 reps top to bottom then 4 then 3 and so on, blowing out my hoop by the end of it.
> 
> Having no crap in my diet, nothing fizzy, no sweets etc, limiting myself to two coffees a day max, plenty of meat, chicken and fish with as much broccoli and kale i can eat.


nae bother mate I can completely understand. wasn't sure that's all

Looks good though!will be interesting to see how we both turn out, gear vs natural like!


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> nae bother mate I can completely understand. wasn't sure that's all
> 
> Looks good though!will be interesting to see how we both turn out, gear vs natural like!


Aye mate - i like to keep my gear useage to the minimum amounts, firm believer that more is not always better , the tren is more for strength in my view as when it fully kicks in my lifts go up big amounts and i feel like im unstoppable in my sessions- staying on the diet plan is gonna be the hardest thing for me, i'm an old school country food eating fella, would be quite happy to live off of mince and spuds, steak pie etc everyday with apple crumble and custard , can shift vast amounts but its about discipline for me now.


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> Aye mate - i like to keep my gear useage to the minimum amounts, firm believer that more is not always better , the tren is more for strength in my view as when it fully kicks in my lifts go up big amounts and i feel like im unstoppable in my sessions- staying on the diet plan is gonna be the hardest thing for me, i'm an old school country food eating fella, would be quite happy to live off of* mince and spuds, steak pie etc everyday with apple crumble and custard *, can shift vast amounts but its about discipline for me now.


I see what you are doing. trying to sabotage my diet eh?


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> I see what you are doing. trying to sabotage my diet eh?


go on mate a wee crumble everydays not gonna hurt you much lol


----------



## eezy1

Leg session this morn: Quad extensions - 5 sets, last set triple drop

Ham extensions - 5 sets, last set triple drop

Leg press - 5 sets

Quad and Ham extension supersets - 3 sets ( these hurt like fcuk after everything beforehand )

Smith machine calf raises

Finished with a 10 min uphill run on the treadmill

Crawled out the gym


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> go on mate a wee crumble everydays not gonna hurt you much lol


bet you could find a decent recipe if you made it out of oats, a decent fruit and some sort of sugar. nothing beats the original though


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> bet you could find a decent recipe if you made it out of oats, a decent fruit and some sort of sugar. nothing beats the original though


 i make an alternative crumble similar to the above mate, blend the oats up so they go a wee bit powdery,still use normal butter but replace the sugar with honey, just use normal cookers with a wee covering of honey and cinnamon


----------



## billly9

Over 1kg of food. Protein ice cream.

419cals. 35c/11f/44p, 11 fibre.

600g Ice,

500ml Almond milk,

5g Cadburys Bourneville,

5g Xanthum gum,

50g @TheProteinWorks Striacciatella,

395g Fresh strawberries.


----------



## KRSOne

billly9 said:


> View attachment 154722
> 
> 
> Over 1kg of food. Protein ice cream.
> 
> 419cals. 35c/11f/44p, 11 fibre.
> 
> 600g Ice,
> 
> 500ml Almond milk,
> 
> 5g Cadburys Bourneville,
> 
> 5g Xanthum gum,
> 
> 50g @TheProteinWorks Striacciatella,
> 
> 395g Fresh strawberries.


looks banging. what are your goals?


----------



## billly9

KRSOne said:


> looks banging. what are your goals?


I'm cutting man. I'm a big heap of blob at the moment.


----------



## KRSOne

billly9 said:


> I'm cutting man. I'm a big heap of blob at the moment.


jealous you can eat that kinda thing. I cant do the whole flexible diet thing. just stick to the same meals every day for 12 weeks otherwise I lose the plot


----------



## billly9

KRSOne said:


> jealous you can eat that kinda thing. I cant do the whole flexible diet thing. just stick to the same meals every day for 12 weeks otherwise I lose the plot


I've got 3 meals of chicken, rice and broccoli mate. I'm only semi-flexible


----------



## KRSOne

billly9 said:


> I've got 3 meals of chicken, rice and broccoli mate. I'm only semi-flexible


haha looks good either way


----------



## mattyhunt

billly9 said:


> View attachment 154722
> 
> 
> Over 1kg of food. Protein ice cream.
> 
> 419cals. 35c/11f/44p, 11 fibre.
> 
> 600g Ice,
> 
> 500ml Almond milk,
> 
> 5g Cadburys Bourneville,
> 
> 5g Xanthum gum,
> 
> 50g @TheProteinWorks Striacciatella,
> 
> 395g Fresh strawberries.


Just chuck it all in a blender? Does it come out like ice cream or like a milkshake?


----------



## billly9

mattyhunt said:


> Just chuck it all in a blender? Does it come out like ice cream or like a milkshake?


Add all the dry ingredients to a bowl, slowly add the almond milk and hand blend (I use an electric hand blender). The ice needs to be blended, so chuck it in a proper blender and carry on hand blending your fluff (who said men couldn't multitask?). Put the ice in a bowl to one side and chuck the now thick fluffy goo into the proper blender and slowly add the ice whilst blending. Continue for a few minutes and add some more ice if you want. The xanthum gum thickens liquid so it comes out thicker than a milkshake, but not as solid as ice cream from the fridge. Imagine ice cream left out for a few minutes; you have to eat it with a spoon. It's damn filling, and tasty.


----------



## mattyhunt

billly9 said:


> Add all the dry ingredients to a bowl, slowly add the almond milk and hand blend (I use an electric hand blender). The ice needs to be blended, so chuck it in a proper blender and carry on hand blending your fluff (who said men couldn't multitask?). Put the ice in a bowl to one side and chuck the now thick fluffy goo into the proper blender and slowly add the ice whilst blending. Continue for a few minutes and add some more ice if you want. The xanthum gum thickens liquid so it comes out thicker than a milkshake, but not as solid as ice cream from the fridge. Imagine ice cream left out for a few minutes; you have to eat it with a spoon. It's damn filling, and tasty.


Sounds good, gonna give this a go!

Would be good to see some recipes posted up in here, i'll add a couple when i get some pics


----------



## billly9

I based it off this recipe. My one came out thicker - I think because I used more ice and blended for longer.


----------



## Wallace86

Chest

Flat DB Press-30kgx12-32.5kgx12-35kgx12-37.5kgx12

Incline Plated Press-50kgx12-60kgx12-70kgx12-80kgx12

Incline Flyes DB-20kgx12x4 (focus on stretching pecs and opening them up)

Cable Flyes (ground up) 23kgx20x5 (focused on contraction and filling pecs with blood)

Short and sweet session this morning before my job interview must have been a good session because I got the job  .

Also been up since crack of dawn with New baby  prepped all meals for next few days so not that bad. Gona hit triceps tonight post workout n here after


----------



## mattyhunt

Ripping it up said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat DB Press-30kgx12-32.5kgx12-35kgx12-37.5kgx12
> 
> Incline Plated Press-50kgx12-60kgx12-70kgx12-80kgx12
> 
> Incline Flyes DB-20kgx12x4 (focus on stretching pecs and opening them up)
> 
> Cable Flyes (ground up) 23kgx20x5 (focused on contraction and filling pecs with blood)
> 
> Short and sweet session this morning before my job interview must have been a good session because I got the job  .
> 
> Also been up since crack of dawn with New baby  prepped all meals for next few days so not that bad. Gona hit triceps tonight post workout n here after


Congrats on the job and the baby mate!

What's the new job doing?


----------



## Wallace86

mattyhunt said:


> Congrats on the job and the baby mate!
> 
> What's the new job doing?


Cheers m8 it's just working with the Local Council (Highland Council) doing road works nothing fancy just to fill time until I get offshore also means il be closer to gym rather than coming home from work and travelling back to gym, straight from work to gym home by 6:30


----------



## KRSOne

Ripping it up said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat DB Press-30kgx12-32.5kgx12-35kgx12-37.5kgx12
> 
> Incline Plated Press-50kgx12-60kgx12-70kgx12-80kgx12
> 
> Incline Flyes DB-20kgx12x4 (focus on stretching pecs and opening them up)
> 
> Cable Flyes (ground up) 23kgx20x5 (focused on contraction and filling pecs with blood)
> 
> Short and sweet session this morning before my job interview must have been a good session because I got the job  .
> 
> Also been up since crack of dawn with New baby  prepped all meals for next few days so not that bad. Gona hit triceps tonight post workout n here after


congrats!


----------



## Stephen9069

From tonight:

*WEDNESDAY - 16/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg X 10

60kg X 6

100kg X 3 *(**Up 20kg from last week**)*

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3






Thats all i had time for tonight got the kids school play to go to.

Weights werent nothing special but it has been a very long time since iv gone this heavy.


----------



## silver

Well heres my arm and calf workout from last night.

Went with giant sets as with my bad elbows it gives me the least pain and a brutal pump.

tris:

different angle pushdowns to warm up

Cable pushdown 4 sets

Overhead cable extension: 4 sets

Rope pulldown (wide): 4 sets

Rope pulldown (close): 4 sets

each exercise back to back for 4 sets with 60seconds rest between each set

bis:

Cable preacher curl: 3 sets

DB curls: 3 sets

EX bar curls: 3 sets

Hammer curls: 3 sets

Again each exercise performed back to back for 3 sets with 60 seconds rest between each set

High cable wrist curls: 4 sets

calves:

Standing calf raise: 3 warm up, 5 working set (stretching between each set)

Arms looked massive after that workout


----------



## troponin

Went to the doctors this morning (it's been well overdue). Been feeling like sh1t generally for the past few months with a constant brain fog and the inability to concentrate on things for long periods of time and it seems like I may have hypothyroidism. Getting a complete set of bloods done tomorrow which should then give a clearer picture. On another note todays session will be HIIT cardio (aiming to burn 300cals) and some arms.


----------



## micky12

troponin said:


> Went to the doctors this morning (it's been well overdue). Been feeling like sh1t generally for the past few months with a constant brain fog and the inability to concentrate on things for long periods of time and it seems like I may have hypothyroidism. Getting a complete set of bloods done tomorrow which should then give a clearer picture. On another note todays session will be HIIT cardio (aiming to burn 300cals) and some arms.


hope the test results come back clean mate .

what do you do in HIlT mate ?


----------



## bartonz20let

Work today consisted of work related training then 30mins HIIT as part of my learning  followed by salad, eggs and tuna soup and more sales training, not a bad days work 

Got home to a prezzie from the missus; 24 pack of USN Toffee and Hazelnut Protein Bars... 250ish kcal and 15g of protein, fookin delish, could easily eat all 24 now!

Signed up to Grit too, apparently its like Insanity but slightly more insane.... not sure if its a good idea??


----------



## micky12

bartonz20let said:


> Work today consisted of work related training then 30mins HIIT as part of my learning  followed by salad, eggs and tuna soup and more sales training, not a bad days work
> 
> Got home to a prezzie from the missus; 24 pack of USN Toffee and Hazelnut Protein Bars... 250ish kcal and 15g of protein, fookin delish, could easily eat all 24 now!
> 
> Signed up to Grit too, apparently its like Insanity but slightly more insane.... not sure if its a good idea??


sound's like a xmas for you today mate , only thing i got from the mrs was make your own baits i am to me mother's pmsl


----------



## bartonz20let

lol, I've been a stay at home dad for 2 years so I've accumulated quite a lot of bonus points  She even bought me a pre-roasted chicken for tea, glad she did that cuz she can't cook for shizle


----------



## micky12

bartonz20let said:


> lol, I've been a stay at home dad for 2 years so I've accumulated quite a lot of bonus points  She even bought me a pre-roasted chicken for tea, glad she did that cuz she can't cook for shizle


 :thumb: sounds like your definitely deserve it mate and sound like you well in the good book's  try not to choke on your chicken lol


----------



## bartonz20let

micky12 said:


> :thumb: sounds like your definitely deserve it mate and sound like you well in the good book's  try not to choke on your chicken lol


Mate, demolished half a chicken in seconds, eating at work is proving hard and with the training I've still got about 1100kcal to get to my target.... Might have a tub of cottage cheese and a few spoons of peanut butter to get the cals up


----------



## troponin

micky12 said:


> hope the test results come back clean mate .
> 
> what do you do in HIlT mate ?


Cheers - I hope they come back clean too but in a way I hope they don't, atleast then I will know whats been causing me to feel so **** all the time and I'll be able to rectify it haha. I go on the treadmill and put it on the highest incline and do bouts of full out sprinting followed by walking slowly till I catch my breath/heart rate normalizes again, rinse and repeat. I find its the most efficient way. I can burn about 100 calories every 10 minutes. Used to do HIIT on the bike but it took almost three times as long lol.


----------



## bartonz20let

troponin said:


> Cheers - I hope they come back clean too but in a way I hope they don't, atleast then I will know whats been causing me to feel so **** all the time and I'll be able to rectify it haha. I go on the treadmill and put it on the highest incline and do bouts of full out sprinting followed by walking slowly till I catch my breath/heart rate normalizes again, rinse and repeat. I find its the most efficient way. I can burn about 100 calories every 10 minutes. Used to do HIIT on the bike but it took almost three times as long lol.


Strange that, I find the bike the most effective HIIT, are you using a monitor or just the guide on the equipment?


----------



## troponin

bartonz20let said:


> Strange that, I find the bike the most effective HIIT, are you using a monitor or just the guide on the equipment?


I use the HR monitor built into the treadmill as a rough guide but mainly just go off my breathing rate and the pounding in my chest lol. I can tell when I'm ready for another bout of sprinting.


----------



## micky12

troponin said:


> Cheers - I hope they come back clean too but in a way I hope they don't, atleast then I will know whats been causing me to feel so **** all the time and I'll be able to rectify it haha. I go on the treadmill and put it on the highest incline and do bouts of full out sprinting followed by walking slowly till I catch my breath/heart rate normalizes again, rinse and repeat. I find its the most efficient way. I can burn about 100 calories every 10 minutes. Used to do HIIT on the bike but it took almost three times as long lol.


well i can understand you wanting to get to the bottom of things . and you never know it might be lack or iron. or some thing simple 

iv never tried a any incline on a treadmill never mind full on sprint lol . i do 16kmh for 1 min then drop down to 10kmh for 3 mins then repeat , will have to try the incline


----------



## bartonz20let

Ah reet, I prob find the bike more effective cuz I can go freaking nuts on it lol

Do agree that a good incline is a killer tho


----------



## Skye666

How are all the ladies doing.. @eezy1 @FelonE and @harrison180. :whistling:


----------



## Dan94

Merkleman said:


> I was mate but I jacked it last minute, got my own little comp going lol


cmon mate, get involved :thumbup1:


----------



## micky12

Skye666 said:


> How are all the ladies doing.. @eezy1 @FelonE and @harrison180. :whistling:


lol don't forget @Merkleman


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> How are all the ladies doing.. @eezy1 @FelonE and @harrison180. :whistling:


I'm man enough to sweep you off your feet lol  . I'm doing well thanks. Only my 2nd session today and I already feel better in myself and I couldn't wait to do the weights today.


----------



## Dan94

Merkleman said:


> Too late haha I'm out now mate


got till midnight tonight remember


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> How are all the ladies doing.. @eezy1 @FelonE and @harrison180. :whistling:


Limping like a [email protected] lol


----------



## Skye666

micky12 said:


> lol don't forget @Merkleman


No ..boy pulled :thumbdown:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> No ..boy pulled


Lil poofter(no homophobia)


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm man enough to sweep you off your feet lol  . I'm doing well thanks. Only my 2nd session today and I already feel better in myself and I couldn't wait to do the weights today.


U know I'm here for u dontcha . :wub: .I'm scared u might hurt yaself tho don't go too heavy...we don't want a groin strain.


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Limping like a [email protected] lol


Oh nooooo ....did u trip over the t shirt????? >>>>>>>>>>>> runs >>>>>>>>>


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Oh nooooo ....did u trip over the t shirt????? >>>>>>>>>>>> runs >>>>>>>>>


Nah pip


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Nah pip


Tut...


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> MY DAD WEARS TAPOUT SO WATCH UR BACK M8


My Dad wears Matchstick trainers with different colour laces. ...that's what kind of fvcking badman he is


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U know I'm here for u dontcha . :wub: .I'm scared u might hurt yaself tho don't go too heavy...we don't want a groin strain.


Lol I no  . Lol no chance of a groin strain, chest, back and shoulders maybe lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Tut...


Lol are you disappointed in me?


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Lol are you disappointed in me?


Yes not for,doing but for whimping


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Yes not for,doing but for whimping


Fvcker lol I'm not wimping


----------



## troponin

micky12 said:


> well i can understand you wanting to get to the bottom of things . and you never know it might be lack or iron. or some thing simple
> 
> iv never tried a any incline on a treadmill never mind full on sprint lol . i do 16kmh for 1 min then drop down to 10kmh for 3 mins then repeat , will have to try the incline


Yeah give it a try, i have lagging calves anyway and I feel a nice burn on an incline. It burns a considerably greater amount of calories and its not too much harder.


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> How are all the ladies doing.. @eezy1 @FelonE and @harrison180. :whistling:


:laugh:

got 2 dead legs after my session earlier. been holding in a pee for the last hour just to avoid the stairs :crying:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> got 2 dead legs after my session earlier. been holding in a pee for the last hour just to avoid the stairs :crying:


Lol....such a meowwwwwwww. I bet ur leg day is not even that hard I bet I betttttt


----------



## silver

Just finished quads

Leg extension: 3 warm up, 4 x 15-25 reps

Single leg leg press: 3x15-20 per leg

Single leg extension:3x 30

Superset with sissy squats

Now.someone pass the bucket please


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Lol....such a meowwwwwwww. I bet ur leg day is not even that hard I bet I betttttt


wanna bet!? ur more than welcome to join me for one. you wouldnt make it past my warm ups :double ****:


----------



## 38945

FelonE said:


> Nah pip


 Just stuck a ml in my ass so I will be joining the club tomorrow


----------



## micky12

finlay04 said:


> Just finished quads
> 
> Leg extension: 3 warm up, 4 x 15-25 reps
> 
> Single leg leg press: 3x15-20 per leg
> 
> Single leg extension:3x 30
> 
> Superset with sissy squats
> 
> Now.someone pass the bucket please


iv never trained so late at night , you train at home ? you must work night shift's mate ?


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> Just stuck a ml in my ass so I will be joining the club tomorrow


go in a very hot bath . and do some squats also . i found doing 2ml each of sust and deca same day as doing dead lift's to nver get any pip. but before that i was in pain and sore for days after .


----------



## silver

micky12 said:


> iv never trained so late at night , you train at home ? you must work night shift's mate ?


ive been doing cardio at like 1am recently lol I work and train in my gym and we are open till 2am because its Ramadam


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> go in a very hot bath . and do some squats also . i found doing 2ml each of sust and deca same day as doing dead lift's to nver get any pip. but before that i was in pain and sore for days after .


 I have a high pain threshold anyway so don't let it bother me. Glutes seem to be OK, probs cos I have a fat ass haha. Only lasts couple days anyway.

Did Delts for first ever shot though, using a Test 450ml blend. Trained shoulders 2 days later, that was interesting!


----------



## FelonE1

Quads for me(2ml)


----------



## 38945

Out of curiosity who do you all reckon is winning this?


----------



## FelonE1

RS86 said:


> Out of curiosity who do you all reckon is winning this?


Whoever puts the most work in


----------



## micky12

FelonE said:


> Quads for me(2ml)


sod that mate i couldn't bring myself to do it i always had a cry when the mrs jabbed me in the ar.se lol . can not stand needles


----------



## FelonE1

micky12 said:


> sod that i couldn't bring myself to do it i always had a cry when the mrs jabbed me in the ar.se lol . can not stand needles


The first time I was shaking, sweating and felt sick lol now it's a piece of p1ss


----------



## 38945

FelonE said:


> Whoever puts the most work in


 Not me then haha


----------



## silver

I just love sticking things in my ass


----------



## FelonE1

finlay04 said:


> I just love sticking things in my ass


That's where the fvcking remote went


----------



## micky12

RS86 said:


> Out of curiosity who do you all reckon is winning this?


i 100% it aint me . but there is a few dark horse's . as i had a massive change in 12 week's just gone so not be changing much i am in this to test myself and get to know more people  . so who know's mate

but best of luck to ya all


----------



## micky12

finlay04 said:


> I just love sticking things in my ass


ah man lol


----------



## silver

FelonE said:


> That's where the fvcking remote went


thats why bbc1 comes on everytime I fart hahaha :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1

finlay04 said:


> thats why bbc1 comes on everytime I fart hahaha :laugh:


Yeah cos it's sh1t


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> i 100% it aint me . but there is a few dark horse's . as i had a massive change in 12 week's just gone so not be changing much i am in this to test myself and get to know more people  . so who know's mate
> 
> but best of luck to ya all


 If I can keep it dialled in for 12 weeks im hoping for some good changes. Not fussed for winning as long as I give it a good shot and get some noticeable results.


----------



## FelonE1

RS86 said:


> If I can keep it dialled in for 12 weeks im hoping for some good changes. Not fussed for winning as long as I give it a good shot and get some noticeable results.


Exactly mate


----------



## Wallace86

RS86 said:


> Just stuck a ml in my ass so I will be joining the club tomorrow


I'm jealous of all this ml talk feel left out :no: haha might add some Test in to the game after bloods done.(big big sY )


----------



## eezy1

theres like 30 of us in this thing but i only know barely half that from the posts in this thread. is everyone involved?

i reckon the winner will be one of the least expected from the start


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> wanna bet!? ur more than welcome to join me for one. you wouldnt make it past my warm ups :double ****:


Yh yh...u only say that coz ur prob miles away


----------



## jadakiss2009

Im starting a clean diet in two weeks so thatll give me ten weeks to train my little heart out... and hopefully see the best gains ive ever made 

I can only try!!


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> theres like 30 of us in this thing but i only know barely half that from the posts in this thread. is everyone involved?
> 
> i reckon the winner will be one of the least expected from the start


 Judging by the before pics I have seen so far there is a lot of potential.


----------



## Wallace86

Triceps Blast

Over Head Tricep Extensions using Hammer bar 40kgx12x4

Close Grip Press- 70kgx12x4

Tricep Preacher Machine- 25kgx12x2 -32kgx12x2( focus on squeeze slow controlled reps)

Reverse Grip PullDowns-30kgx15x4 (squeeze on bottom with slight twist of wrist to stretch tri out)

SS

Single Cable Pulldowns- 9kgx12x4 (again really slow squeeze out Tricep)

Good workout gym was like a sauna. Shattered ha...

Decided to drop carbs and drop cals this week from 4200 today I hit 3464 now writing this I feel bad so I'm gona go have some strawberries to take it up to 3500... Yes I like to live life on the edge :bounce:

Good to see everyone is having fun.


----------



## bartonz20let

Just in for the results, im only 5/6 weeks from end of my cut so I've got a choice to make, either go to a lower than planned bf%, maintain till the end or start bulking, im really keen to start bulking so ill prob look my best at around the half way mark.

never been below 12% so could still be tempted to cut further but the competition is secondary/just for fun


----------



## bartonz20let

If anyone fancies guestimating bf% from my pics id appreciate it even if its a wild guess


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Yh yh...u only say that coz ur prob miles away


true lol am not telling you where i am. you might find me and beat me up


----------



## jadakiss2009

bartonz20let said:


> If anyone fancies guestimating bf% from my pics id appreciate it even if its a wild guess


Yeah me to. would be handy


----------



## bartonz20let

jadakiss2009 said:


> Yeah me to. would be handy


gota be around 11/12%, my guess anyway


----------



## Wallace86

jadakiss2009 said:


> Yeah me to. would be handy


Me 3


----------



## Wallace86

bartonz20let said:


> If anyone fancies guestimating bf% from my pics id appreciate it even if its a wild guess


I'd say between 10-12.. 15 with the shades on :tongue:


----------



## bartonz20let

Ripping it up said:


> I'd say between 10-12.. 15 with the shades on :tongue:


do nothing for my physique them shades


----------



## bartonz20let

Ripping it up said:


> Me 3


I reckon your around 16-18% but id swap you your muscle mass any day, could get rid if most of that quite easily, will take me forever to build that much muscle.


----------



## Wallace86

bartonz20let said:


> I reckon your around 16-18% but id swap you your muscle mass any day, could get rid if most of that quite easily, will take me forever to build that much muscle.


Cheers hopefully drop down to 10-12% maybe less see how it goes 

Just keep at it m8 and it'll come I found doing heavy 8/8/8/6 worked really well for me  only this year Iv started doing 4x12 tbh.


----------



## troponin

Just got back from gym. 300 cals burned HIIT and destroyed triceps with a combination of skullcrushers and heavy close grip bench. Also destroyed calves with heavy raises. Good session today.


----------



## mcrewe123

yesterdays training was arms supersets:

EZ bar curl wide grip into skull crushers reps: 16/14/12/10/8 using same weight but forgot to write it down :thumb down:

seated db curl 16/14/12/10/8 into dips: 5x20

cable bicep curl into tricep pushdown both rope attachment 3xburnout on each.

didn't train today, was supposed to train legs and shoulders but was ill so fvcked it off and gonna go saturday.

diet has slacked badly today aswel

breakfast: home made shake ( 50g flax seed, 400ml full fat milk, 2 scoops ON whey, 50g peanut butter, choco milkshake powder )

2 brown bread, eggs and bacon.

2nd meal: 400g smoked cod, 300g potatoes, pint of full fat milk.

spewed the whole lot back up and felt ill all day after which is why i didn't train.

didn't eat till 7pm and had 300g sirloin steak and a jacket potato

now laying in bed eating salt and vinegar crisps, peanuts, pint of milk and a baby bell :thumb:

tomorrows another day lol will get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Alan

Up for fasted cardio this morning on achy legs from yesterday's session;

Back squats - worked upto 180kg x 13 - not going past this ATM with strains in both quads, shy of PB but legs just too painful

Leg extension warm up 3 x 20-30

Paused 2 count horizontal leg press 8,9,9,9pl x 8,8,8,6+1 forced rep

Hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps

Hack squats ATG constant tension 2 x 20,14 reps

DONE - southern climate kicking my northern ass, drenching tshirts in seconds and finding it tough to get enough fluids in. Especially after 2 hours of football with the kids after school! Shoulders later today.


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> true lol am not telling you where i am. you might find me and beat me up


Scared little piece of ****.....raaaaaaa. ....aww I'm nice really ..unless I'm due on then it's all hell let's loose everyone dies


----------



## Skye666

Bad Alan said:


> Up for fasted cardio this morning on achy legs from yesterday's session;
> 
> Back squats - worked upto 180kg x 13 - not going past this ATM with strains in both quads, shy of PB but legs just too painful
> 
> Leg extension warm up 3 x 20-30
> 
> Paused 2 count horizontal leg press 8,9,9,9pl x 8,8,8,6+1 forced rep
> 
> Hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps
> 
> Hack squats ATG constant tension 2 x 20,14 reps
> 
> DONE - southern climate kicking my northern ass, drenching tshirts in seconds and finding it tough to get enough fluids in. Especially after 2 hours of football with the kids after school! Shoulders later today.


Love the avi Alan :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Skye666 said:


> Love the avi Alan :thumbup1:


Thanks  good memories!


----------



## KRSOne

bartonz20let said:


> Strange that, I find the bike the most effective HIIT, are you using a monitor or just the guide on the equipment?


bike and x trainer on a high resistance you really feel it when doing hiit. running I never get that burn, just out of breath. loads of people say bike is best, and I had a training plan from Jordan Peters and he really advocates it


----------



## KRSOne

RS86 said:


> Out of curiosity who do you all reckon is winning this?


mingster made an interesting point, that the people most out of shape are the people that will make the biggest change and more noticeable transformation. I guess its in the title though. Its a lot harder to transform, unless you are already in shape an transform into a fat cnut ha :lol:


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> theres like 30 of us in this thing but i only know barely half that from the posts in this thread. is everyone involved?
> 
> i reckon the winner will be one of the least expected from the start


did everyone get their pics in? if not might have lost a couple on the wayside


----------



## Bad Alan

RS86 said:


> Out of curiosity who do you all reckon is winning this?


----------



## eezy1

KRSOne said:


> did everyone get their pics in? if not might have lost a couple on the wayside


dont think they did mate. but i havent checked the pics thread in a bit. should stick a link to it in the main post


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> dont think they did mate. but i havent checked the pics thread in a bit. should stick a link to it in the main post


its not been updated mate since like tues pal. should get an updated list going of who is actually involved now!


----------



## FelonE1

Just got back from the gym for arm day.

Exercises were.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Pushdowns

Db Pushbacks

Standing Over head Db Extension

Biceps

Narrow Grip EZ Bar Curls

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls

Db Curls

Cable Curls

Was 4 sets of 12-15 reps with 2 drop sets.Arms were painfully pumped but in a good way lol.


----------



## KRSOne

KRSOne said:


> its not been updated mate since like tues pal. should get an updated list going of who is actually involved now!


 @husky

what are the final names now mate? do we still have 30 between us?


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> @husky
> 
> what are the final names now mate? do we still have 30 between us?


Going through it as we speak mate- need to check when i said final pics had to be in - got a few people asking if any drop outs so they can take places


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> Going through it as we speak mate- need to check when i said final pics had to be in - got a few people asking if any drop outs so they can take places


brilliant mate. was a great idea all of this. Looking forward to seeing who is finally in it


----------



## husky

Righto here's the list the people without the x havent posted pics so i'm gonna pm them and ask them to get them up tonight otherwise in fairness to everyone else they're out-

1- Husky x

2- FelonE x

3- Jadakiss2009 x

4- Bettyswallocks x

5- Micky12 x

6- Harrison180 x

7- Northern Lass x

8- Stephen9069 x

9- Flunkyturtle x

10- Bartonz20let x

11- Benchbum- out

12- Bad Alan x

13- RS86 x

14- McLovin147 x

15- Davyy x

16- Dan94 x

17- Billy9 x

18- Lotte

19- Eezy1 x

20- Troponin x

21- Finlay04 x

22-Kiwi as

23- Kel

24- P.Cullen

25- Ripping it up x

26- Matthunt x

27- Icamero1 x

28- KRSone x

29- Mcrewe123 x

30- 1manarmy x

think thats fair

H.


----------



## mattyhunt

Just got back from the gym, it's my day off as I have to work every other Saturday. Having a refeed today also which is nice!

Chest day today!

Bench press:

8x60 - 5x80 - 3x90 - 1x100 - 3x90 - 5x80 - 8x60

Cable flys:

12x10 - 8x12.5 - 6x15 - 4x17.5

Incline dumbbell press:

8x24 - 5x30 - 3x36 - 1x42 - 3x36 - 5x30 - 12x24

Superset - Wide weighted dips:

7-6-6x10

Press up

6-5-5

Overall felt a good workout. Finished off with some abs and hiit.

Hanging leg raise

15-15-15

Oblique plate side bend crunch type (don't know what these are called!)

15-15-15x20

Swiss ball crunch and oblique crunch

25-25-25

15 min hiit cross trainer 30 sec sprint 1 min rest level 12 - 252 calories


----------



## KRSOne

Legs/abs/cardio for me today

Leg press, working through to 3x5, then a couple of large dropsets, maybe 2x20

Stiff leg deads, 3x8-10

Leg extensions, 3/4x10

Lying hamstrings 3/4x10

Calves 3/4x10

Some standard ab work

HIIT 1 min 60rpm, 30 secs 90rpm, cross trainer, 10-12 mins

Hope you are all enjoying and having a successful first week. I feel great like, and im hoping for big results


----------



## Skye666

husky said:


> Righto here's the list the people without the x havent posted pics so i'm gonna pm them and ask them to get them up tonight otherwise in fairness to everyone else they're out-
> 
> 1- Husky x
> 
> 2- FelonE x
> 
> 3- Jadakiss2009 x
> 
> 4- Bettyswallocks x
> 
> 5- Micky12 x
> 
> 6- Harrison180 x
> 
> 7- Northern Lass x
> 
> 8- Stephen9069 x
> 
> 9- Flunkyturtle x
> 
> 10- Bartonz20let x
> 
> 11- Benchbum- out
> 
> 12- Bad Alan x
> 
> 13- RS86 x
> 
> 14- McLovin147 x
> 
> 15- Davyy x
> 
> 16- Dan94 x
> 
> 17- Billy9 x
> 
> 18- Lotte
> 
> 19- Eezy1 x
> 
> 20- Troponin x
> 
> 21- Finlay04 x
> 
> 22-Kiwi as
> 
> 23- Kel
> 
> 24- P.Cullen
> 
> 25- Ripping it up x
> 
> 26- Matthunt x
> 
> 27- Icamero1 x
> 
> 28- KRSone x
> 
> 29- Mcrewe123 x
> 
> 30- 1manarmy x
> 
> think thats fair
> 
> H.


 @Lotte cme n girl get ya pics in..I want a girl to smash these boys :bounce:


----------



## KRSOne

Skye666 said:


> @Lotte cme n girl get ya pics in..I want a girl to smash these boys :bounce:


that would have to be in MA :lol:


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> @Lotte cme n girl get ya pics in..I want a girl to smash these boys :bounce:


you can take her place if she drops out :devil2:


----------



## eezy1

no training for me today. just eating :laugh:

got a bannofee cheesecake with my name on it in the fridge as a treat. im having the lot


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> you can take her place if she drops out :devil2:


Exactly,Skye talks a good one lol


----------



## eezy1

FelonE said:


> Exactly,Skye talks a good one lol


ya know that mate. time for some action!


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> ya know that mate. time for some action!


Talk is cheap as they say lol @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> you can take her place if she drops out :devil2:


Hey I'd be in it but I wanna compete again so il be dieting next month..timings all out for me however I bet my abs are better than urs at the end...bannofee pie makes u fat!!!!


----------



## Skye666

KRSOne said:


> that would have to be in MA :lol:


Lol I see what u did there


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Hey I'd be in it but I wanna compete again so il be dieting next month..timings all out for me however I bet my abs are better than urs at the end...bannofee pie makes u fat!!!!


lol yh yh

cakes my biggest weakness. i just cant say no. i only train to stop myself turning into a blubber bum. ill never have abs... (cries)


----------



## KRSOne

Skye666 said:


> Lol I see what u did there


ice cold haha


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> lol yh yh
> 
> cakes my biggest weakness. i just cant say no. i only train to stop myself turning into a blubber bum. ill never have abs... (cries)


Heffer!!!! ...yes I'm bullying ..report mehhhhhhh


----------



## micky12

good to see the friendly banter still going lads and lasses @sky666 even though you sound like 1 of teh lads bet you good on the drink im a free man if you fanvy a date babes lol  shy boys get no toys and all that lol and good to see every one posting there routine's iv had a bit of personally issue nothing i can not get over . so be back in here cheering you lad's on :thumbup1: was my rest day yesterday and its back and bi's tonight got a new training routine which im going to start after this weekend just getting it tweaked


----------



## 38945

Good session for me today.

Shoulder press (smith machine) - 40kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 70kg x 12, finished with one big set of 80kg x 8, 60kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 20kg x 10

Side raises - 12.5kg DBs x 10, 15kg DBs x 10, 17.5kg DBs x 10, 15kg DBs x 10.

Then did 15kg DBs x 10 straight to 10kg DBs x 10 straight to 5kg DBs x 10 and finished with 12.5kg DBs x 10 to 10kg DBs x 10, 7.5kg DBs x 10

Rear Delt flyes (with seated row machine, copied from Dexter Jackson  ) - 3 sets of 10 with 30kg

Weighted Dips - 20kg on belt x 10, 40kg on belt x 10, 40kg on belt x 10

Tricep Pushdowns - 68kg x 10, 77kg x 10, 86kg (full stack) x 10, 106kg (full stack plus a 20 plate) x 8, 106kg x 8

Overhead Rope Extensions - 3 sets of 49kg x 12

Pretty fried now. Came home and tried the Turkish Delight whey that arrived from @GoNutrition today (fooking delicious!). Time to lay down for a bit.


----------



## 1manarmy

Legs today with a cold and be air con wasn't working in the gym

Back squats

2x15 bar only

2x15 60kg

2x10 100kg

1x10 110

1x6 120

1x4 130

1x3 140

2x2 150 and dropped back to 60kg for 30reps

Good mornings

50kg 4x15

Leg extensions

10x10 90kg

Hammy curls

10x10 70kg

High level leg press for reps to failure on 200kg

Seated and standing calf raises

Home to sleep and eat copias amounts of porridge


----------



## eezy1

too hot to eat big today. really struggling. just want ice cream and cold carbonated beverages


----------



## 1manarmy

eezy1 said:


> too hot to eat big today. really struggling. just want ice cream and cold carbonated beverages


Its never to hot to eat big! Get that BBQ on for the sake of human kind


----------



## Lotte

Skye666 said:


> @Lotte cme n girl get ya pics in..I want a girl to smash these boys :bounce:


Sorry Missus! Sorry to be a nobber taking a space then not managing it.

Got the pose videos taken on Monday, haven't gotten around to taking stills from them as I'm off to Guyana for three weeks on Sunday. Literally snowed under sorting out last minute things every second I have spare.

Apologies I'll have to bow out in disgrace


----------



## husky

micky12 said:


> good to see the friendly banter still going lads and lasses @sky666 even though you sound like 1 of teh lads bet you good on the drink im a free man if you fanvy a date babes lol  shy boys get no toys and all that lol and good to see every one posting there routine's iv had a bit of personally issue nothing i can not get over . so be back in here cheering you lad's on :thumbup1: was my rest day yesterday and its back and bi's tonight got a new training routine which im going to start after this weekend just getting it tweaked


I cant wait for the retort on this one


----------



## troponin

not gym related but I managed to bag myself my first proper job - it's ****ty, boring and repetitive (labouring) but i'm getting paid £200 a week. Gonna save up around £1400 over the next few weeks which will come in really fvking useful for uni. Gonna be able to afford lots of top quality whole foods and maybe a few other luxuries at last haha.


----------



## FelonE1

troponin said:


> not gym related but I managed to bag myself my first proper job - it's ****ty, boring and repetitive (labouring) but i'm getting paid £200 a week. Gonna save up around £1400 over the next few weeks which will come in really fvking useful for uni. Gonna be able to afford lots of top quality whole foods and maybe a few other luxuries at last haha.


Congrats mate


----------



## husky

troponin said:


> not gym related but I managed to bag myself my first proper job - it's ****ty, boring and repetitive (labouring) but i'm getting paid £200 a week. Gonna save up around £1400 over the next few weeks which will come in really fvking useful for uni. Gonna be able to afford lots of top quality whole foods and maybe a few other luxuries at last haha.


Mate doesnt matter what the job is if it allows you to take your training up to another level go for it .


----------



## troponin

FelonE said:


> Congrats mate


cheers man, now i have 0 excuses, last year at uni it was difficult to afford all the meat and food even though I never went out or drank any alcohol but now it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Skye666

Lotte said:


> Sorry Missus! Sorry to be a nobber taking a space then not managing it.
> 
> Got the pose videos taken on Monday, haven't gotten around to taking stills from them as I'm off to Guyana for three weeks on Sunday. Literally snowed under sorting out last minute things every second I have spare.
> 
> Apologies I'll have to bow out in disgrace


Oh noooooooooooooo


----------



## troponin

husky said:


> Mate doesnt matter what the job is if it allows you to take your training up to another level go for it .


Yeah very true. Another plus all that heavy lifting and working in the warm/sweating outside should help contribute to my goals.


----------



## Stephen9069

From tonights session:

*THURSDAY - 17/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

40kg X 10

60kg X 10

80kg X 3

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

60kg X 25 (Partial reps)

Shoulder and bicep was a little tight especially on the later sets.

Finished my session then done shoulder and bicep rehab and some agile 8.

Hopefully in the next couple of weeks i can start to add more exercises in but this is all dependent on my injury.


----------



## Skye666

micky12 said:


> good to see the friendly banter still going lads and lasses @sky666 even though you sound like 1 of teh lads bet you good on the drink im a free man if you fanvy a date babes lol  shy boys get no toys and all that lol and good to see every one posting there routine's iv had a bit of personally issue nothing i can not get over . so be back in here cheering you lad's on :thumbup1: was my rest day yesterday and its back and bi's tonight got a new training routine which im going to start after this weekend just getting it tweaked


Lol I'm far rom one of the lads when it comes to drink 2 wines I'm dizzy but if ur referring to one of lads as in ' more balls than most' ur prob right except I wear mine on my chest. A date? And babes all in one sentence? Oh dear Mickey oh dear lol


----------



## husky

lol pmsl, even stevie wonder could see that coming


----------



## Wallace86

troponin said:


> not gym related but I managed to bag myself my first proper job - it's ****ty, boring and repetitive (labouring) but i'm getting paid £200 a week. Gonna save up around £1400 over the next few weeks which will come in really fvking useful for uni. Gonna be able to afford lots of top quality whole foods and maybe a few other luxuries at last haha.


Congrats on the job front.


----------



## Wallace86

Fasted Cardio AM

CrossTrainer-5Mins,

Treadmill Incline Setting-10 Mins

Cycling Machine-15 mins.

Good workout hopefully shred some fat :/.. Although this be my last week of getting fasted cardio in 2x a week il just manage a Saturday and il do 10mins cardio after sessions.

PM Biceps.

Cable Curls-36kgx15x5

Ez-Bar Preacher Curls-48kgx8x4

Bar-100repsx20kg

Single Cable Curls to behind head-14kgx12-18kgx12-23kgx12-30kgx12

Good session nice pump back fat tomorrow should be fun  .... Lovely day for working up a sweat


----------



## jadakiss2009

Not been a good few days for me im eating reasonable. And reasonable isnt good enough I also missed gym yestaday and today but ill be smashing my back and bis tommorow and shoulders stomach n a bit of legs first thing saturday morning. As I said before moneys tight till payday so my diet will have to suffer.. but as soon as my moneys in so will my meat and protein so ima go hard from then on.. glad everyones enjoying and taking it reasonably serious it will help all of our gainz... top stuff lads and ladys!!


----------



## 1manarmy

6 weeks post show this weekend been on 4000 clean calories for the last 5 weeks on a 40/40/20 split and stage weight of 81kg and today weighed in at 89kg and still dry enough for a clean bulk


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> 6 weeks post show this weekend been on 4000 clean calories for the last 5 weeks on a 40/40/20 split and stage weight of 81kg and today weighed in at 89kg and still dry enough for a clean bulk


Looking good mate


----------



## silver

Just finished Delts

DB side laterals: 4 warm up, 4 working, 1 dropset

Standing Arnold press: 4 working

Rope pulls: 4 working

DB front raises: 2 working

Cable front raises: 3 working

Starting to look very round :thumb:


----------



## troponin

finlay04 said:


> Just finished Delts
> 
> DB side laterals: 4 warm up, 4 working, 1 dropset
> 
> Standing Arnold press: 4 working
> 
> Rope pulls: 4 working
> 
> DB front raises: 2 working
> 
> Cable front raises: 3 working
> 
> Starting to look very round :thumb:


Good session, im about to go and do delts later on tonight.


----------



## silver

troponin said:


> Good session, im about to go and do delts later on tonight.


Im using very modest weights now and the pump is insane!!


----------



## troponin

Did shoulders

5 sets 5 rep heavy DB press starting at 30kg per DB

Strict lateral raises 8 sets of 8

Reverse cable flies x6 sets of 5-8 starting heavy

Original weight was 80kg, now 79.3kg, probably mostly lost water weight.

Peanut butter on toast and casein shake and its bed for me


----------



## mattyhunt

Having a nightmare today, the air con has broken in most of the offices. I'm able to use an office with a window, but the subway vent is underneath it and I can smell all that fresh bread!!!

However it is leg day today so i'm looking forward to getting out of here


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> Having a nightmare today, the air con has broken in most of the offices. I'm able to use an office with a window, but the subway vent is underneath it and I can smell all that fresh bread!!!
> 
> However it is leg day today so i'm looking forward to getting out of here


no way I could do that with the perpetual smell of subway. that's willpower for you mate


----------



## 1manarmy

Its so hot today I'm sweating far to much to do any cardio


----------



## FelonE1

Back from the gym.

Leg day today,had to stretch out quite a bit due to pip and swelling in my left quad.

Squats

40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,40 kg,40kg,40kg.For as many reps as possible with some paused reps

Leg Press

100kg,150kg,200kg,250kg,300kg,350kg,300kg,250kg,20 0kg,200kg,150kg,150kg,100kg,100kg.As many reps as possible with some paused reps

Quad Extension

Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets

Seated Hamstring

Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets

Normally do abs but was fvcked after legs and couldn't do abs today.Gym was so hot I was dripping after the first set.


----------



## BettySwallocks

What's the prize for last place? i've been to the pub 3 times since this competition started  Although training and diet has remained consistant and weights are on the rise.


----------



## mattyhunt

KRSOne said:


> no way I could do that with the perpetual smell of subway. that's willpower for you mate


the slabs of abs will be worth it


----------



## mattyhunt

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym.
> 
> Leg day today,had to stretch out quite a bit due to pip and swelling in my left quad.
> 
> Squats
> 
> 40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,40 kg,40kg,40kg.For as many reps as possible with some paused reps
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 100kg,150kg,200kg,250kg,300kg,350kg,300kg,250kg,20 0kg,200kg,150kg,150kg,100kg,100kg.As many reps as possible with some paused reps
> 
> Quad Extension
> 
> Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets
> 
> Seated Hamstring
> 
> Can't remember exact weight but wasn't very heavy.Did 4 sets and 2 drop sets
> 
> Normally do abs but was fvcked after legs and couldn't do abs today.Gym was so hot I was dripping after the first set.


12 sets of squats mg:


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> 12 sets of squats mg:


Love that sh1t lol


----------



## mattyhunt

FelonE said:


> Love that sh1t lol


Thats good going, I usually do 2-3 warm up then 4 x heavy, might give something like yours a go tonight though, then forfeit them damn lunges that i can't stand


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Thats good going, I usually do 2-3 warm up then 4 x heavy, might give something like yours a go tonight though, then forfeit them damn lunges that i can't stand


I normally do more variety but thought I'd do more squats and leg press today.Hit the spot mate.I was fvcked by the time I got down to 40kg lol


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> the slabs of abs will be worth it


the smell is pukka though. would just make me feel hungry constantly


----------



## mattyhunt

FelonE said:


> I normally do more variety but thought I'd do more squats and leg press today.Hit the spot mate.I was fvcked by the time I got down to 40kg lol


Haha its all about falling down the stairs on the way out of the gym because it's impossible to walk


----------



## mattyhunt

KRSOne said:


> the smell is pukka though. would just make me feel hungry constantly


It's a tease mate, lunch isn't for another hour and the wind just blows the smell through the window :crying:


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Haha its all about falling down the stairs on the way out of the gym because it's impossible to walk


That's when you know you've hit em hard lol


----------



## 1manarmy

mattyhunt said:


> Thats good going, I usually do 2-3 warm up then 4 x heavy, might give something like yours a go tonight though, then forfeit them damn lunges that i can't stand


4 sets to me simply isnt enough dude! theres guys that do exactly the same as that in our gym yet they will sit on a bench press for an hour repping away! remember how big of a muscle group legs are they can take a pounding dude! if you havent done many rep work sets on squats have a go at

2xbar only

2x60 warm up (12 reps)

then find your max weight and drop 25% off it... do 8 sets to failure BUT no less than 8 reps is acceptable


----------



## mattyhunt

1manarmy said:


> 4 sets to me simply isnt enough dude! theres guys that do exactly the same as that in our gym yet they will sit on a bench press for an hour repping away! remember how big of a muscle group legs are they can take a pounding dude! if you havent done many rep work sets on squats have a go at
> 
> 2xbar only
> 
> 2x60 warm up (12 reps)
> 
> then find your max weight and drop 25% off it... do 8 sets to failure BUT no less than 8 reps is acceptable


I'll give this a go tonight, cheers mate.

Usually i do something like

Squats 4 sets

Lunges 4 sets

Quad extension 4 drop sets

Ham curl 4 drop sets

Claves 4 sets

Been trying to hit them twice a week over the last couple of months and theyve made a good improvement.


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> It's a tease mate, lunch isn't for another hour and the wind just blows the smell through the window :crying:


id be scaling the fuking walls haha


----------



## 1manarmy

mattyhunt said:


> I'll give this a go tonight, cheers mate.
> 
> Usually i do something like
> 
> Squats 4 sets
> 
> Lunges 4 sets
> 
> Quad extension 4 drop sets
> 
> Ham curl 4 drop sets
> 
> Claves 4 sets
> 
> Been trying to hit them twice a week over the last couple of months and theyve made a good improvement.


i love lunges. keep the same routine dude just smash more on the squats.


----------



## eezy1

Back n Bi`s:

Wide neutral grip pulldown - 2 warm up, 3 working sets

Wide grip seated rows - 1 warm up, 3 working

Dumbbell rows - 3 working

Smith machine shrugs - 4 sets

Incline strict DB curls - 3 sets

Straight bar curls working down the rack

trained with a kiddy i know from the gym so just followed his routine for a change up


----------



## harrison180

Well session three is suppose to be now but I'm bloody nakerd (wait for @FelonE to edit lol) and its to dam hot. Oh well gets rid of water I assume lol?

Another full body today, gonna up the weight a bit maybe, see how the first set goes


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Well session three is suppose to be now but I'm bloody *naked* (wait for @FelonE to edit lol) and its to dam hot. Oh well gets rid of water I assume lol?
> 
> Another full body today, gonna up the weight a bit maybe, see how the first set goes


Yeah don't go gym naked.Got a three month ban for that lol


----------



## mattyhunt

Change of plan for this evening, don't really fan spending the hottest day of the year inside a sweaty gym so I'm gonna give it a miss have a nice long stroll in the sun with the mrs and hit up leg day tomorrow when it's p!ssing down with rain all day! Maybe even have a bbq tonight


----------



## troponin

Today will be legs + cardio. Diet today was/is

4x weetabix + protein shake (30G) with milk

2 x wholemeal baps with 90G tuna

250G potato 200G chicken

200G rice (cooked weight) with lentils and x2 scrambled eggs

30G protein with water post workout

brown bread with peanut butter

30G casein with milk

BED.


----------



## harrison180

Well I up the weight but wasn't sure if it was from strength gain or adrenaline pumping from earlier. Did some curls with the barbell and my veins were busting out  . Started adding crunches inbetween sets. So I do five reps a set then 10 crunches then back to another set. I'm not after abs but every little helps.


----------



## silver

Well tonight was hams, glutes and calves. If nothing else in 12 weeks im gunna look damn good from the back haha

Seated leg curl: 1 warm up set. 5 working( 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 increasing weight each set)

Single leg curl: 1 working per leg for 30 reps

Wide high leg press: 4 working sets

Abduction machine: 3 working

Glute kickbacks: 3 sets

Standing calf press: 3 warm up, 3 x 30 (10 feet straight, 10 toes poining out , 10 toes pointing in)

Seated calf raise: 3 to failure (15+ reps)

Stretch between every set.

Still got my cardio to do then my training is done for the day.


----------



## 1manarmy

Shoulders for me this evening! Sweating buckets before the workout even started

Seated DB press

2x20 16kg

1x12 26kg

1x12 36kg

5x8/10 40kg

Arnold press 3x15 20kg

Standing side raises super set 16kg/8kg to absolute failure

Rear Delts.. Face pulls/cable pull backs

Final super set

Military press behind neck/25kg plate shrugs to failure

Decline sit ups for abs!


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> Shoulders for me this evening! *Sweating buckets before the workout even started*
> 
> Seated DB press
> 
> 2x20 16kg
> 
> 1x12 26kg
> 
> 1x12 36kg
> 
> 5x8/10 40kg
> 
> Arnold press 3x15 20kg
> 
> Standing side raises super set 16kg/8kg to absolute failure
> 
> Rear Delts.. Face pulls/cable pull backs
> 
> Final super set
> 
> Military press behind neck/25kg plate shrugs to failure
> 
> Decline sit ups for abs!


Same this morning mate


----------



## troponin

Excuse the possible stupidity (my first cut) yesterday i was 79.3kg now today im 79.8kg but look a bit leaner. I didnt think it was possible for naturals, especially someone who has trained 2+ years to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time? Not on any AAS either. Im a bit dissapointed as I havent really shifted much fat at all even though im keeping cals under maintainance, high protein and a minimum of 200cals burnt on treadmill at end of every workout, should i up cardio?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Weighs flying up every session squats today 2 @ 90kg felt pretty easy as well, heaviest ive been in months could of easily boxed one off at 100kg, straight to pub for a post workout beer, sometimes youve gotta go against the grain to suceed. My methos of thinking is this, I have a lot of stress at work which increases cortisol levels thus hindering gainz and costing muscle, the more ale I drink the less stressed I am thus resulting in lower cortisol levels = win for the gainz. I'll asess game plan again at week 6 picture takings.


----------



## Guest

BettySwallocks said:


> Weighs flying up every session squats today 2 @ 90kg felt pretty easy as well, heaviest ive been in months could of easily boxed one off at 100kg, straight to pub for a post workout beer, sometimes youve gotta go against the grain to suceed. My methos of thinking is this, I have a lot of stress at work which increases cortisol levels thus hindering gainz and costing muscle, the more ale I drink the less stressed I am thus resulting in lower cortisol levels = win for the gainz. I'll asess game plan again at week 6 picture takings.


Or you could just beat the meat... 

Second thoughts does feck all for me

SRS well done on the squats , they'll soon rise :thumbup1:


----------



## BettySwallocks

Hafpor said:


> Or you could just beat the meat...
> 
> Second thoughts does feck all for me
> 
> SRS well done on the squats , they'll soon rise :thumbup1:


Cheers man ill get there, progress is a slow process, but the strength is on it's way back.

In the words of merkleman man, im gunna make it brah.


----------



## Guest

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers man ill get there, progress is a slow process, but the strength is on it's way back.
> 
> In the words of merkleman man, im gunna make it brah.


In the end consistency is the key, even for old feckers like myself, just don't look back in 10 yrs with regret and have the mind set of, there's next year, there's next year. Mate it creeps up quickly


----------



## mattyhunt

Morning all. After skipping leg day yesterday I'm gonna head straight to the gym and hit it up today. Going to do a lot more sets of squats from the advice given, not looking forward to walking tomorrow!

Thought I'd change my breakfast up as I usually have a few scrambled eggs and a shake. Gone with 50g oats, 50g whey, 25g chia seeds made into porridge, really struggling to finish it off, hopefully it keeps me feeling full till my next meal!


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Morning all. After skipping leg day yesterday I'm gonna head straight to the gym and hit it up today. Going to do a lot more sets of squats from the advice given, not looking forward to walking tomorrow!
> 
> Thought I'd change my breakfast up as I usually have a few scrambled eggs and a shake. Gone with 50g oats, 50g whey, 25g chia seeds made into porridge, really struggling to finish it off, hopefully it keeps me feeling full till my next meal!


Good man.Get them squats going lol


----------



## 38945

Leg day today but just not feeling it. Feel sick this morning. Might have to skip gym but really don't want to.


----------



## mattyhunt

Work still haven't fixed the aircon, it's roasting in here, i'm dripping. I can imagine this it what it feels like being on DNP and it isn't too nice!


----------



## eezy1

rest day today. weathers terrible but loving it being abit cooler

chest and tri`s tomoz. gonna give the 50`s a go for the first time. wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## 38945

Fvck it, today is a write-off for me.

Got my sh!t together and went to the gym only to discover it was closed and doesn't open til 10. Normally always work Saturdays so never knew this.

Then come home and start feeling ill again. Got a mega dose of the sh!ts... Thank fvck gym was closed otherwise there may have been an incident at the squat rack


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Fvck it, today is a write-off for me.
> 
> Got my sh!t together and went to the gym only to discover it was closed and doesn't open til 10. Normally always work Saturdays so never knew this.
> 
> Then come home and start feeling ill again. Got a mega dose of the sh!ts... Thank fvck gym was closed otherwise there may have been an incident at the squat rack


shouldnt laugh but :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> shouldnt laugh but :laugh::laugh:


 Its not ideal but I am seeing the funny side tbh  . Hopefully be fine by tomorrow morning and just do a longer sess instead with chest, bis and legs.


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Its not ideal but I am seeing the funny side tbh  . Hopefully be fine by tomorrow morning and just do a longer sess instead with chest, bis and legs.


yeah mate. 1 missed day isnt gonna hurt ur progress. smash it tomo


----------



## Dan94

Pull day today. Not looking forward to deadlifts in this heat :lol:


----------



## jadakiss2009

Just got back from the gym done a back and bis workout minus the bis lol far to hot in the gym ... no air con im going to step my game up very shortley


----------



## husky

afternoon people, hope everyone is enjoying their training and getting tore in to it. Training later after the Gp qualifying is finished, seem to have had a wee muscle pull after the shrug session the otherday but hoping an application of deep heat will sort it out and allow me to get on with it today, nightshift tonight so having to squash everything in a few spare hours.

Hope you're all enjoying the heatwave down south, chill and relax, go get some beers and takeaway grub and make a weekend of it, no point in training for you lot if the weathers nice eh :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> afternoon people, hope everyone is enjoying their training and getting tore in to it. Training later after the Gp qualifying is finished, seem to have had a wee muscle pull after the shrug session the otherday but hoping an application of deep heat will sort it out and allow me to get on with it today, nightshift tonight so having to squash everything in a few spare hours.
> 
> *Hope you're all enjoying the heatwave down south, chill and relax, go get some beers and takeaway grub and make a weekend of it*, no point in training for you lot if the weathers nice eh :whistling:


Lol good try


----------



## Wallace86

Friday

Back Day

Pull ups-Bodyweight-3x10 (wide grip),

Wide Grip Pull Downs- 4x12-140kg last set with a drop set 80kg AMAP,

Close Grip Cable Rows-4x12-140kg last set with a drop set 80kg AMAP,

DB Rows-40kgx10x2, 42.5kgx10x2

Seated Plate Row Reverse Grip-60kgx12x4

Cable pulldowns Seated (each arm palms facing forward)-30kgx15x5

Good back pump bit of mix width and thickness thrown.

Chest PM

Flat Bench-60kgx12,70kgx12,80kgx12,90kgx12,90kgx10,90kgx8

Drop sets on flat- 90kgx10,80kgx12,60kgx15

Incline Bench-70kgx12x4

Cable Flyes-18kgx20x4( focus on contraction and swelling pecs #pump)

SS

Incline Barbell- just used the bar and rattled out 20x4(included this just to keep pump going working with 3 m8s)

Cable Flyes Middle-30kgx15x5( again squeeze was main thing here)

SS

Pylometric Push-ups-AMAP( managed 5 each arm was pooped by this time gym was roasting lol)

Finished of with 10minutes on the treadmill on incline setting.

Really good workout in morning and at night not sure if I like Clen tbh weird feeling but only one week left then run T3s I want this transformation so bad not for the win but I really like training and setting and smashing goals,

Hope everyone's had a good first week  il post Saturdays workout up later, time for some beef brocs and rice and some family time


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> afternoon people, hope everyone is enjoying their training and getting tore in to it. Training later after the Gp qualifying is finished, seem to have had a wee muscle pull after the shrug session the otherday but hoping an application of deep heat will sort it out and allow me to get on with it today, nightshift tonight so having to squash everything in a few spare hours.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the heatwave down south, chill and relax, go get some beers and takeaway grub and make a weekend of it, no point in training for you lot if the weathers nice eh :whistling:


would be a shame if someone was to....you know.... skip the gym or something..... and eat some cheesecake


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> afternoon people, hope everyone is enjoying their training and getting tore in to it. Training later after the Gp qualifying is finished, seem to have had a wee muscle pull after the shrug session the otherday but hoping an application of deep heat will sort it out and allow me to get on with it today, nightshift tonight so having to squash everything in a few spare hours.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the heatwave down south, chill and relax, go get some beers and takeaway grub and make a weekend of it, no point in training for you lot if the weathers nice eh :whistling:


Wouldn't risk training with a niggle injury mate, better to rest and put your feet up, take a few days off till you're fully recovered?


----------



## mattyhunt

Ripping it up said:


> Friday
> 
> Back Day
> 
> Pull ups-Bodyweight-3x10 (wide grip),
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs- 4x12-140kg last set with a drop set 80kg AMAP,
> 
> Close Grip Cable Rows-4x12-140kg last set with a drop set 80kg AMAP,
> 
> DB Rows-40kgx10x2, 42.5kgx10x2
> 
> Seated Plate Row Reverse Grip-60kgx12x4
> 
> Cable pulldowns Seated (each arm palms facing forward)-30kgx15x5
> 
> Good back pump bit of mix width and thickness thrown.
> 
> Chest PM
> 
> Flat Bench-60kgx12,70kgx12,80kgx12,90kgx12,90kgx10,90kgx8
> 
> Drop sets on flat- 90kgx10,80kgx12,60kgx15
> 
> Incline Bench-70kgx12x4
> 
> Cable Flyes-18kgx20x4( focus on contraction and swelling pecs #pump)
> 
> SS
> 
> Incline Barbell- just used the bar and rattled out 20x4(included this just to keep pump going working with 3 m8s)
> 
> Cable Flyes Middle-30kgx15x5( again squeeze was main thing here)
> 
> SS
> 
> Pylometric Push-ups-AMAP( managed 5 each arm was pooped by this time gym was roasting lol)
> 
> Finished of with 10minutes on the treadmill on incline setting.
> 
> Really good workout in morning and at night not sure if I like Clen tbh weird feeling but only one week left then run T3s I want this transformation so bad not for the win but I really like training and setting and smashing goals,
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good first week  il post Saturdays workout up later, time for some beef brocs and rice and some family time


Decent strength there mate! How much you weigh?


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> Wouldn't risk training with a niggle injury mate, better to rest and put your feet up, take a few days off till you're fully recovered?


Maybe even a few weeks just to be sure :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Win or lose this lil comp has been good fun,good motivation

p.s I'm gonna win


----------



## husky

Dan94 said:


> Wouldn't risk training with a niggle injury mate, better to rest and put your feet up, take a few days off till you're fully recovered?


lol ****s trying me at my own game eh?, good wee sesh done and dusted, covered back of neck in deep heat and zero pain,one arm bent over rows smashed,

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x failure

45kg x failure

40kg x failure

then bi and tri sesh to failure

eating time then nightshift for me fellas- enjoy your beers and kebabs , you've ALL earned it this week spesh FelonE, you have extra kebab meat mate, forget bout the salad and go king nan:thumb:


----------



## Wallace86

mattyhunt said:


> Decent strength there mate! How much you weigh?


Cheer, my lifts are a little low this week think maybe drop in carbs and cals has had a effect on energy but il still power though each workout.

Was 84 at start of week down to about 82/83kg. Trying to drop as much BF as possible and keep my size.

Hoping to get to 80kgs in next week or two, and then really focus on a clean bulk I'm trying to shock my body just now so really low carbs for 5 weeks and then il see how I look and take it from there m8


----------



## Wallace86

husky said:


> lol ****s trying me at my own game eh?, good wee sesh done and dusted, covered back of neck in deep heat and zero pain,one arm bent over rows smashed,
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> 45kg x failure
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> then bi and tri sesh to failure
> 
> eating time then nightshift for me fellas- enjoy your beers and kebabs , you've ALL earned it this week spesh FelonE, you have extra kebab meat mate, forget bout the salad and go king nan:thumb:


Il enjoy my quad sesh and whey whilst everyone else is having kebabs and beers haha have a good night shift m8


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> Maybe even a few weeks just to be sure :whistling:


i think 12 is a good number mate


----------



## mattyhunt

Ripping it up said:


> Cheer, my lifts are a little low this week think maybe drop in carbs and cals has had a effect on energy but il still power though each workout.
> 
> Was 84 at start of week down to about 82/83kg. Trying to drop as much BF as possible and keep my size.
> 
> Hoping to get to 80kgs in next week or two, and then really focus on a clean bulk I'm trying to shock my body just now so really low carbs for 5 weeks and then il see how I look and take it from there m8


Decent keep at it mate. Are you on cycle or natty?

A lot more strength than me and I'm 77kg natty!


----------



## eezy1

just done 100 pushups because i was bored and its p!ssing down


----------



## mattyhunt

Just finished off a leg session, in pure agony now!

Squats

2x12xbar - 2x8x60 - 8x8x100

Dumbbell lunges

3x10x20

Quad extension dropsets

3x8/12x70/40

Straight leg deads

3x12x40

Calf raises

4x20x50

Cable crunch

4x15x40

Lower back was pretty achy after the squats for about 10 minutes. Form was ok I think, anyone else get this? Maybe I could drop the weight a bit next time and focus really strictly on form?


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Just finished off a leg session, in pure agony now!
> 
> Squats
> 
> 2x12xbar - 2x8x60 - 8x8x100
> 
> Dumbbell lunges
> 
> 3x10x20
> 
> Quad extension dropsets
> 
> 3x8/12x70/40
> 
> Straight leg deads
> 
> 3x12x40
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 4x20x50
> 
> Cable crunch
> 
> 4x15x40
> 
> Lower back was pretty achy after the squats for about 10 minutes. Form was ok I think, anyone else get this? Maybe I could drop the weight a bit next time and focus really strictly on form?


I get that too


----------



## 1manarmy

Day off the gym today worked with the ol man for cash doing block paving. Wore my heart rate moniter and from 8am not once did I go below 137bpm and at one stage I had it up at 178 bpm for over an hour continuously! Only had 3200 cals aswel today so major dinner is in need this evening before a session tomorrow morning


----------



## 1manarmy

mattyhunt said:


> Just finished off a leg session, in pure agony now!
> 
> Squats
> 
> 2x12xbar - 2x8x60 - 8x8x100
> 
> Dumbbell lunges
> 
> 3x10x20
> 
> Quad extension dropsets
> 
> 3x8/12x70/40
> 
> Straight leg deads
> 
> 3x12x40
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 4x20x50
> 
> Cable crunch
> 
> 4x15x40
> 
> Lower back was pretty achy after the squats for about 10 minutes. Form was ok I think, anyone else get this? Maybe I could drop the weight a bit next time and focus really strictly on form?


On the regular mate I pushed a disc out of place which was touching a nerve about 2 years ago now and its plagued me ever since!


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> just done 100 pushups because i was bored and its p!ssing down


Never done 100 in my life lol. Just standard ones or mix it up mate?


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> just done 100 pushups because i was bored and its p!ssing down


Now u can't be using this sort of talk if there's no video evidence..c'mon it's unfair....I don't believe u


----------



## 38945

Well I can confirm the sh!ts have gone. Had 6 cans of Tangle Foot Ale and 3 bottles of Brahma beer so far though, as well as 2 double cheeseburgers from McDs. Still doing gym tomorrow!


----------



## FelonE1

RS86 said:


> Well I can confirm the sh!ts have gone. Had 6 cans of Tangle Foot Ale and 3 bottles of Brahma beer so far though, as well as 2 double cheeseburgers from McDs. Still doing gym tomorrow!


That's one opponent down lol


----------



## andyhuggins

1manarmy said:


> Day off the gym today worked with the ol man for cash doing block paving. Wore my heart rate moniter and from 8am not once did I go below 137bpm and at one stage I had it up at 178 bpm for over an hour continuously! Only had 3200 cals aswel today so major dinner is in need this evening before a session tomorrow morning


That is some serious cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Never done 100 in my life lol. Just standard ones or mix it up mate?


feet elevated on these mate. believe it mimics incline


----------



## eezy1

you dont believe anything about me! my pushups... my bulge!.. nothing!

ill have to remember to set up a camera next time i do them just for u


----------



## 38945

FelonE said:


> That's one opponent down lol


 I'm Scottish mate, this is a good day


----------



## FelonE1

RS86 said:


> I'm Scottish mate, this is a good day


Lol


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> feet elevated on these mate. believe it mimics incline


Can you do one armed? I can manage a whole two and abit before goin flat on my face lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Can you do one armed? I can manage a whole two and abit before goin flat on my face lol


thats one thing ive never tried mate. managed a couple of 1 arms pullups though :tongue:

i think pushups are brilliant but alot of folk see them as basic and not worth doing. i used to load a backpack up with weights and do them for added resistance


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> thats one thing ive never tried mate. managed a couple of 1 arms pullups though :tongue:
> 
> i think pushups are brilliant but alot of folk see them as basic and not worth doing. i used to load a backpack up with weights and do them for added resistance


Pushups are a great exercise


----------



## Wallace86

Saturday Leg Day Split  ....

Hams.

Wide Stance Squats- 60kgx12- 100kgx10- 100kgx12- 100kgx12- 120kgx8- 120kgx8

Jefferson Squats-Bar only 20kgx12x4 (each side)

Walking Barbell Lunges-60kgx12x4

Quads.

Close Stance Squats-60kgx12x5

Leg pres close feet-150kgx12,150kgx20x4

Single Leg extensions- drop set so 35kgx8,20kgx8,15kgx8-x4 each leg

Double leg extensions- as finisher on last set AMAP

Calf raises-50kgx12x4

Now time for a cheat meal well deserved feel I need it haha no carbs tho  ...

Back day tomorrow


----------



## troponin

Did chest and cardio (150calories)

X5 sets heavy DB flat

X5 sets incline DB light high reps till chest was burning

X6 sets incline flies mid weight high reps till burning

Good session, chest was shaking and contracting involuntarily afterwards haha. Expecting serious doms tomorrow

150cals worth of cardio.


----------



## eezy1

Chest n Tri`s in..5...4...3...2...am off!

check back later with details


----------



## eezy1

Well... the 50`s didnt go up! :thumbdown: didnt even attempt it in the end as my left shoulder was playing up from the off. Still theres always next time

Chest n Tri`s:

Decline dumbbell press - 5 sets, worked upto 45`s

Flat BB press - 4 sets, worked upto 90kg

Incline DB flies - 4 sets, stuck with 20`s

Cable crossovers to finish - 3 sets to burn out

Tricep bar incline skulls - 3 sets

Overhead rope extension - 3 sets worked upto the stack


----------



## husky

rotator cuff is it mate? if so get plenty of pre workout stretching done


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> rotator cuff is it mate? if so get plenty of pre workout stretching done


yeah mate always the effin rotator. trying to strengthen with some exercises ive seen on youtube and try to warm up properly every sesh now but this niggle just isnt going away


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> yeah mate always the effin rotator. trying to strengthen with some exercises ive seen on youtube and try to warm up properly every sesh now but this niggle just isnt going away


had the same mate, need to get the stretching done always, open up the joint and get it warmed up , ways round it though , sometimes stick to the max weight that you know wont give you any issues until its been pain free for a while, limit how low you bring the bar down etc. Think with this niggle it either goes or your always gonna have issues with it to some extent.


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> had the same mate, need to get the stretching done always, open up the joint and get it warmed up , ways round it though , sometimes stick to the max weight that you know wont give you any issues until its been pain free for a while, limit how low you bring the bar down etc. Think with this niggle it either goes or your always gonna have issues with it to some extent.


what sort of stretching do you do mate?


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> what sort of stretching do you do mate?


will sound weird mate but i lie on flat bench and bring arms above head in an arching motion for around 6 times then do same movement as you would doing chest flys 6 times , repeat this until i feel the joint feels opened.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day yesterday;

Db rows - 52kg x 10 then triple drop set of 70,55,42kg x 9,6,8

Low pulley cable rows 4 sets 12,8,6 (drop set here), 12

Wide pulldowns to top of head 4 x 12

BB rows - strict bent right over - 80,90,90kg x 8,8,6 drop set last set

Good workout, sweating buckets in this southern climate! Through tshirts in seconds lol, 1 rep PB on the db rows and slight rep increases in most excercises.


----------



## jadakiss2009

husky said:


> rotator cuff is it mate? if so get plenty of pre workout stretching done


And plenty of rest maybe 1-2 weeks.. if I was you id just stay home and eat takaways tbh ....


----------



## eezy1

jadakiss2009 said:


> And plenty of rest maybe 1-2 weeks.. if I was you id just stay home and eat takaways tbh ....


lol cnut


----------



## harrison180

Well having the last of my sh1t foods today and goin to go cleaner. So far this weekend I've had 2 Chinese takeaways, a McDonald's and now I'm goin to get fried chicken.

Tomoz ill eat more chicken and fish etc. I'm hoping to buy a fridge freezer of my own so I can make up my meals and plenty of them then keep em cool.


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Well having the last of my sh1t foods today and goin to go cleaner. So far this weekend I've had 2 Chinese takeaways, a McDonald's and now I'm goin to get fried chicken.
> 
> Tomoz ill eat more chicken and fish etc. I'm hoping to buy a fridge freezer of my own so I can make up my meals and plenty of them then keep em cool.


Not very dedicated mate are you . Remember you get out what you put in


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Pic are finally up, a week late to the party but i've banged in 300mg of test and ****ing destroyed legs.

11 weeks to go!


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> Not very dedicated mate are you . Remember you get out what you put in


I am mate, just mixed info. Some tell me to do a dirty bulk and worry about getting the fat off later where as others say to lean bulk but it takes longer. I'm not looking for size this 12 weeks just a decent bit of muscle gain that shows on the final pics and you lot can see it and a decent base that I can carry on building over the years to come.

I thought eating foods that pack the weight on quick but I wanna be ripped not huge and I don't want fat covering my progress.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

harrison180 said:


> I am mate, just mixed info. Some tell me to do a dirty bulk and worry about getting the fat off later where as others say to lean bulk but it takes longer. I'm not looking for size this 12 weeks just a decent bit of muscle gain that shows on the final pics and you lot can see it and a decent base that I can carry on building over the years to come.
> 
> I thought eating foods that pack the weight on quick but I wanna be ripped not huge and I don't want fat covering my progress.


Personally i would say you should be eating clean, but others say calories are calories.

Would you rather gain 5kg lean or 10kg fat + muscle.


----------



## Stephen9069

Iv had one hell of a cheat weekend lol my sweet tooth has been abused and is working overtime but back on it from tomorrow with cardio first thing


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> Well having the last of my sh1t foods today and goin to go cleaner. So far this weekend I've had 2 Chinese takeaways, a McDonald's and now I'm goin to get fried chicken.
> 
> Tomoz ill eat more chicken and fish etc. I'm hoping to buy a fridge freezer of my own so I can make up my meals and plenty of them then keep em cool.


Same mate last day of eating sh1te then I guess its time to put the head too it Knocking the beer on the heads goin to be the hardes part for me, cant Iimagine socialising out of the pub dont even know how im gunna socialise out of the pub lol. Gunna work my diet amd all macros out later on and post it up for critique. But for now theres a joint of belly pork cooking away in the oven 

hows your lifts going mate I know you said your new to it, have you worked out your 1 rep maxes?


----------



## harrison180

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Personally i would say you should be eating clean, but others say calories are calories.
> 
> Would you rather gain 5kg lean or 10kg fat + muscle.


5kg muscle mate. Ill eat cleaner for the rest of the 12 weeks, won't hurt me. I got no muscle atm so its got no choice but to grow lol.


----------



## harrison180

BettySwallocks said:


> Same mate last day of eating sh1te then I guess its time to put the head too it Knocking the beer on the heads goin to be the hardes part for me, cant Iimagine socialising out of the pub dont even know how im gunna socialise out of the pub lol. Gunna work my diet amd all macros out later on and post it up for critique. But for now theres a joint of belly pork cooking away in the oven
> 
> hows your lifts going mate I know you said your new to it, have you worked out your 1 rep maxes?


Lol I'm a self employed van driver mate i lost my mates and social life a couple years ago.

Not really done any 1 rep maxes yet mate just been doing my 5x5 routine


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

harrison180 said:


> 5kg muscle mate. Ill eat cleaner for the rest of the 12 weeks, won't hurt me. I got no muscle atm so its got no choice but to grow lol.


in which case enjoy the newb gains mate!!!!

You'll chase them for the rest of your life.


----------



## harrison180

FlunkyTurtle said:


> in which case enjoy the newb gains mate!!!!
> 
> You'll chase them for the rest of your life.


I want to look like Bruce lee


----------



## FelonE1

Thing is to put on muscle mass you're gonna have to accept that you're gonna put on fat . If you're too pre concerned with being lean it's gonna take you a looong time


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> thats one thing ive never tried mate. managed a couple of 1 arms pullups though :tongue:
> 
> i think pushups are brilliant but alot of folk see them as basic and not worth doing. i used to load a backpack up with weights and do them for added resistance


Did u do the hundred in one hit?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I am mate, just mixed info. Some tell me to do a dirty bulk and worry about getting the fat off later where as others say to lean bulk but it takes longer. I'm not looking for size this 12 weeks just a decent bit of muscle gain that shows on the final pics and you lot can see it and a decent base that I can carry on building over the years to come.
> 
> I thought eating foods that pack the weight on quick but I wanna be ripped not huge and I don't want fat covering my progress.


Dirty bulks are an excuse for people to,eat crap....a bulk can be clean the serious BB's I know eat lots but it's not all dirty food there's just lots of it.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Dirty bulks are an excuse for people to,eat crap....a bulk can be clean the serious BB's I know eat lots but it's not all dirty food there's just lots of it.


Ill keep it clean for the rest of this 12 weeks and see what progress I make. Nothing to lose have I lol


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Dirty bulks are an excuse for people to,eat crap....a bulk can be clean the serious BB's I know eat lots but it's not all dirty food there's just lots of it.


I haven't eaten dirty in 2yrs . Can't even remember the last time I had a cheat meal


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Ill keep it clean for the rest of this 12 weeks and see what progress I make. Nothing to lose have I lol


Nothing to lose but try and put a few pound on!!!


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I haven't eaten dirty in 2yrs . Can't even remember the last time I had a cheat meal


What would u class as dirty food or cheat meal?


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> What would u class as dirty food or cheat meal?


Dirty food, processed and packed full of **** and additives.

Cheat meal, something not too healthy.

Don't get me wrong I munch a couple of biscuits here and there


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nothing to lose but try and put a few pound on!!!


Lol yeah. We shall see. Normally about now I try and over think stuff cuz I want the best results I can get but I normally give myself to much to do or criticise what I do to much


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Dirty bulks are an excuse for people to,eat crap....a bulk can be clean the serious BB's I know eat lots but it's not all dirty food there's just lots of it.


lol iv been on a dirty bulk for a few years now then


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Did u do the hundred in one hit?


maybe.. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> lol iv been on a dirty bulk for a few years now then


Well each to their own lol


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> maybe.. :whistling:


Lol..hmmm.!! I only asked tbh coz I can do 53 so I was just interested to know what u do.


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Well each to their own lol


I have been working on cleaning it up and im getting there slowly but surely, Iv only just started learning about nutrition so it can be a bit of a blur with the amount of info that you have to go through.


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Lol..hmmm.!! I only asked tbh coz I can do 53 so I was just interested to know what u do.


impressive!  i can do more than you. lets leave it at that :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> impressive!  i can do more than you. lets leave it at that :tongue:


No let's not


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I have been working on cleaning it up and im getting there slowly but surely, Iv only just started learning about nutrition so it can be a bit of a blur with the amount of info that you have to go through.


Yh true...there's a couple of decent guys on here tho who know their stuff, be an info pest lol. It's all trial and error with food I think what works for one might not work for others.


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> No let's not


lol! you just love beating boys dont you...

well you aint beating this boy :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## bartonz20let

FelonE said:


> .
> 
> Don't get me wrong I munch a couple of biscuits here and there


You fukin animal 

-----

Been busy this week and seem to have developed fungal sinusitis, fooking revolting, orange gunk coming out of my nose for a day or 2, funny chasing the missus round with is tho 

Lifting's been alreet, had a swift shoulder session on Friday and Legs today, managed to put another 5kg on my squat and clean & press so 125kg and 55kg on them now, quite happy to improve on a cut.

Also managed to squeeze a few HIIT sessions in.

Went for a BBQ this afternoon and limited myself to 2 chicken breasts in finger rolls with jalapeños, no alcohol, no sausage or dirty burgers, pleased with myself.


----------



## FelonE1

bartonz20let said:


> *You fukin animal *
> 
> -----
> 
> Been busy this week and seem to have developed fungal sinusitis, fooking revolting, orange gunk coming out of my nose for a day or 2, funny chasing the missus round with is tho
> 
> Lifting's been alreet, had a swift shoulder session on Friday and Legs today, managed to put another 5kg on my squat and clean & press so 125kg and 55kg on them now, quite happy to improve on a cut.
> 
> Also managed to squeeze a few HIIT sessions in.
> 
> Went for a BBQ this afternoon and limited myself to 2 chicken breasts in finger rolls with jalapeños, no alcohol, no sausage or dirty burgers, pleased with myself.


I like to live dangerously these days lol


----------



## bartonz20let

You know mans serious when he's bustin' a bourbon


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> lol! you just love beating boys dont you...
> 
> well you aint beating this boy :tongue: :tongue:


Aww u a boy.......


----------



## Skye666

bartonz20let said:


> You know mans serious when he's bustin' a bourbon


Should u be swearing like that in this thread....more of a jammy dodger myself


----------



## Wallace86

Few people saying last day of eating crappy foods... I thought we started this transformation on Monday not today haha, oh well onwards and upwards  .....

Back Day

Row Plated machine close grip- 20kgx12, 40kgx12, 60kgx10, 80kgx8 (drop set) 80kgx6,60kgx8,40kgx10 x2

Bent Over Rows OverHand-60kgx8x,70kgx8,80kgx8,80kgx2

SS

Bent Over Rows UnderHand-60kgx8,70kgx8,80kgx8,80kgx2

WideGrip Pulldowns-12x4

Lose grip Puldowns-10x4

Nice session for a Sunday morning choked with cold haven't had a rest day in 2 weeks ooops lol so rest day 2moro and recoup the body with some healthy foods.

Bought my meals for week 5kg chicken, 5kg of beef **** ton brocolli,brown rice and spinach loads fruit   usual list of foods for me.

Hope everyone's had a good week and ready to start 2nd week with even more bang boom. 11weeks lets do this


----------



## mattyhunt

August is going to be a tough one for me so I'm gonna have to be super strict in the weeks and on the cardio. There's about 15 of our boys going for a few nights down durdle door camping next weekend so plenty of beers, drugs etc. Then on the 16th of August I've got a stag do. Also off to reading festival 20-25th of August!


----------



## harrison180

Ripping it up said:


> Few people saying last day of eating crappy foods... I thought we started this transformation on Monday not today haha, oh well onwards and upwards  .....
> 
> Back Day
> 
> Row Plated machine close grip- 20kgx12, 40kgx12, 60kgx10, 80kgx8 (drop set) 80kgx6,60kgx8,40kgx10 x2
> 
> Bent Over Rows OverHand-60kgx8x,70kgx8,80kgx8,80kgx2
> 
> SS
> 
> Bent Over Rows UnderHand-60kgx8,70kgx8,80kgx8,80kgx2
> 
> WideGrip Pulldowns-12x4
> 
> Lose grip Puldowns-10x4
> 
> Nice session for a Sunday morning choked with cold haven't had a rest day in 2 weeks ooops lol so rest day 2moro and recoup the body with some healthy foods.
> 
> Bought my meals for week 5kg chicken, 5kg of beef **** ton brocolli,brown rice and spinach loads fruit   usual list of foods for me.
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good week and ready to start 2nd week with even more bang boom. 11weeks lets do this


Do you cook all your food fresh mate or a few days in advance?


----------



## Wallace86

harrison180 said:


> Do you cook all your food fresh mate or a few days in advance?


You mean does my wife cook my meals fresh  ... There usually cooked first thing in the morning she's a gem when it comes to prepping meals always has been but last few months been even better weighs everything out etc.

Sometimes do my meat night before if I'm out during day just so I can get up and go or if I fancy beef and eggs for breakfast  .


----------



## FelonE1

bartonz20let said:


> You know mans serious when he's bustin' a bourbon


Man don't fvck about ya know lol


----------



## husky

Both threads updated with new member list- down to 25 now, not bringing any replacements in as would be unfair to the people who have already put the first week in.

HH


----------



## troponin

Is there any real difference between normal potatoes and sweet potato? Both fit my macros but I can't ****ing stand sweet potatos, they make me vomit. Also brown/white rice. Don't mind brown but it takes the p1ss to cook.


----------



## bartonz20let

troponin said:


> Is there any real difference between normal potatoes and sweet potato? Both fit my macros but I can't ****ing stand sweet potatos, they make me vomit. Also brown/white rice. Don't mind brown but it takes the p1ss to cook.


sweet potato's are sweet mate, normal ones ain't 

(srs tho, think sweet pots have less starch and are lower in kcals)


----------



## 1manarmy

Chest n arms today.

Flat Floor press

60x12

100x13

130x6 for 2 sets

100x12

Incline press

70x15

90x12 for 4 sets

Decline machine

Stack 110kg for 4 sets of 12

Ex bar curls standing

Seated DB curls

Hammer curls super set

Rope push downs

Ez bar push downs

Super set with over head rope extensions

Sunday evening is my free meal even on off season to keep myself sane and to enjoy a meal with the misses. Although on 4k cals a day its all clean and every meal for 6 days solid is exactly the same so Sunday evening I have what I want! Tonight I had large chicken kebab and garlic pizza bread washed down with nannas home made apple pie and frozen Greek yogurt


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> Both threads updated with new member list- down to 25 now, not bringing any replacements in as would be unfair to the people who have already put the first week in.
> 
> Dropping like flies......ideal


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> Both threads updated with new member list- down to 25 now, not bringing any replacements in as would be unfair to the people who have already put the first week in.
> 
> HH


Can we include the drop outs in the final standings? That way I won't lose


----------



## eezy1

1manarmy said:


> Chest n arms today.
> 
> Flat Floor press
> 
> 60x12
> 
> 100x13
> 
> 130x6 for 2 sets
> 
> 100x12
> 
> Incline press
> 
> 70x15
> 
> 90x12 for 4 sets
> 
> Decline machine
> 
> Stack 110kg for 4 sets of 12
> 
> Ex bar curls standing
> 
> Seated DB curls
> 
> Hammer curls super set
> 
> Rope push downs
> 
> Ez bar push downs
> 
> Super set with over head rope extensions
> 
> Sunday evening is my free meal even on off season to keep myself sane and to enjoy a meal with the misses. Although on 4k cals a day its all clean and every meal for 6 days solid is exactly the same so Sunday evening I have what I want! Tonight I had large chicken kebab and garlic pizza bread washed down with nannas home made apple pie and frozen Greek yogurt


whats the idea behind floor press mate? does it keep all emphasis on the pecs


----------



## 1manarmy

eezy1 said:


> whats the idea behind floor press mate? does it keep all emphasis on the pecs


Basically mate its keeps all emphasis on the upper body (chest) yeah the ROM isn't as good as on a normal bench press but the pump/use of pec and tricep is exactly the same! I look at it like doing a box squat.. Rom isn't as great but brilliant for quad emphasis!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

1manarmy said:


> Basically mate its keeps all emphasis on the upper body (chest) yeah the ROM isn't as good as on a normal bench press but the pump/use of pec and tricep is exactly the same! I look at it like doing a box squat.. Rom isn't as great but brilliant for quad emphasis!


Floor press(if done correctly) is triceps, it is used to improve lockout.

Box squat depends on the box height, the idea is to get the drive out of the 'hole'.


----------



## Bad Alan

BLUE(UK) said:


> Floor press(if done correctly) is triceps, it is used to improve lockout.
> 
> Box squat depends on the box height, the idea is to get the drive out of the 'hole'.


Floor press is also great for overloading the pecs and providing less stress to the rotators aswell as less delt recruitment.

It does involve triceps more but has great benefit for chest too IMO if you use a standard "competition width" grip on the bar. Can also make it more chest dominant by focusing on bar/elbow position at the bottom part of the move.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Bad Alan said:


> Floor press is also great for overloading the pecs and providing less stress to the rotators aswell as less delt recruitment.
> 
> It does involve triceps more but has great benefit for chest too IMO if you use a standard "competition width" grip on the bar. Can also make it more chest dominant by focusing on bar/elbow position at the bottom part of the move.


Personally, if I was going to try and overload the pecs in this way, I would use the pins in the rack and use a bench so as to get the correct position of my body which I'd struggle to get on the floor. Maybe it's just the way I am built.


----------



## Bad Alan

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally, if I was going to try and overload the pecs in this way, I would use the pins in the rack and use a bench so as to get the correct position of my body which I'd struggle to get on the floor. Maybe it's just the way I am built.


Pin presses are great too as can vary ROM aswell but slightly different move I feel as you can't physically "unload" at the bottom of a floor press due to the load being placed on forearms whereas pin press allows muscle and joints to be completely free of stress before re-engaging.

Both are great overload moves done correctly for chest IMO which was my point that it's not just used for triceps/lockout.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Bad Alan said:


> Pin presses are great too as can vary ROM aswell but slightly different move I feel as you can't physically "unload" at the bottom of a floor press due to the load being placed on forearms whereas pin press allows muscle and joints to be completely free of stress before re-engaging.
> 
> Both are great overload moves done correctly for chest IMO which was my point that it's not just used for triceps/lockout.


I agree whilst at the same time, these slight differences won't work the same for everyone hence my original post included '(if done correctly)'.

I enjoy learning about how some people use different exercises in slightly different ways which isn't spoken about enough on here IMO. It'd be good to have a thread in the technique section perhaps for discussing.


----------



## troponin

Today was cardio (150cals) and a bit of forearm work. Down 1.3lbs from last week so the cut seems to be going well so far! I appear to have dropped water weight and triceps seem noticeably more defined (got pics if anyone's interested) and stomach seems to be shrinking - strength seems unaffected as of yet but I feel so depleted haha, T shirts that I used to fill out I can now swim in  proper ****s with your head, can't wait till the end and I can finally lean bulk.


----------



## KRSOne

troponin said:


> Today was cardio (150cals) and a bit of forearm work. Down 1.3lbs from last week so the cut seems to be going well so far! I appear to have dropped water weight and triceps seem noticeably more defined (got pics if anyone's interested) and stomach seems to be shrinking - strength seems unaffected as of yet but I feel so depleted haha, T shirts that I used to fill out I can now swim in  proper ****s with your head, can't wait till the end and I can finally lean bulk.


imo keep the pics until the 6 weeks, then the 12 mate. then you can just go BOOOOM look at these results


----------



## FelonE1

Back from the gym a very happy bunny.NEW PB on bench 100kg for 4 reps,so pleased with this as I was stuck on 80kg 4 weeks ago for months.

Not going to increase any weight for a bit now and stay at 100kg and get the reps ups.

Flat Bench

Incline Plate Loaded Machine

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Crossover

Dips

Db Hammer Grip Bench

Did 4 sets on everything with 2 extra drop sets(except dips,bodyweight)

Was a great workout,felt pumped and strong


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym a very happy bunny.NEW PB on bench 100kg for 4 reps,so pleased with this as I was stuck on 80kg 4 weeks ago for months.
> 
> Not going to increase any weight for a bit now and stay at 100kg and get the reps ups.
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Incline Plate Loaded Machine
> 
> Low Cable Crossover
> 
> High Cable Crossover
> 
> Dips
> 
> Db Hammer Grip Bench
> 
> Did 4 sets on everything with 2 extra drop sets(except dips,bodyweight)
> 
> Was a great workout,felt pumped and strong


**** well done mate - I'm training chest tonight so going to have to see what i can do lol

Annoyingly i'm still feeling proper rough after my holiday but i'm pushing through. First proper day back on the diet today and i'm struggling to eat (upped the calories a bit!)

Doubt it will be the test as i only injected friday but christ i'm hot all the time at the moment.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> **** well done mate - I'm training chest tonight so going to have to see what i can do lol
> 
> Annoyingly i'm still feeling proper rough after my holiday but i'm pushing through. First proper day back on the diet today and i'm struggling to eat (upped the calories a bit!)
> 
> Doubt it will be the test as i only injected friday but christ i'm hot all the time at the moment.


Thanks mate.Smash it later when you do it 

I'm fvcking boiling all the time haha


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.Smash it later when you do it
> 
> I'm fvcking boiling all the time haha


Maybe it's not just me then lol

Dont think i'll be hitting anything mental tonight, as i'm still running on my own test but i reckon next week/week 3 i'll be dominating.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.Smash it later when you do it
> 
> I'm fvcking boiling all the time haha


Side note - You seeing any sides at the moment?


----------



## husky

The homebrew tren I got my hands on has me like a fecking volcano 24/7, three shower a day at the moment and mrs is going her dinger with the amount of washing.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Side note - You seeing any sides at the moment?


Hot all the time,greasy skin and spots on my face,sex drive's well up lol,just generally feeling great,muscles pumped and hardend up,


----------



## Dan94

Am I the only natty in this comp? :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Hot all the time,greasy skin and spots on my face,sex drive's well up lol,just generally feeling great,muscles pumped and hardend up,


Got nothing yet, oh well it'll be worth the wait!

How's your PIP?

I've got literally nothing from my first jab :|


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> Am I the only natty in this comp? :lol:


If your natty in a UKM comp, you gonna have a hard time 

Come to the dark side, we have great results and tiny balls!


----------



## BettySwallocks

Dan94 said:


> Am I the only natty in this comp? :lol:


Nope a fellow natty here aswell.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Got nothing yet, oh well it'll be worth the wait!
> 
> How's your PIP?
> 
> I've got literally nothing from my first jab :|


I didn't start feeling it until 3 1/2 weeks in. Pip has just about gone now,was a fvcker though lol.First 3 jabs were painless,hoping the next one is too haha


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> If your natty in a UKM comp, you gonna have a hard time
> 
> Come to the dark side, we have great results and tiny balls!


Tiny balls lol- walked by the kids hamster the other day and he shouts at me " hoi wee sacks i've seen raisins bigger than your balls ".


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> Tiny balls lol- walked by the kids hamster the other day and he shouts at me " hoi wee sacks i've seen raisins bigger than your balls ".


Had a hamster a while ago....fvck me his balls were huge


----------



## husky

I dont need mine any longer so dont give a monkeys, long as synthetic test is out there i'm sound


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> I dont need mine any longer so dont give a monkeys, long as synthetic test is out there i'm sound


Balls are overated lol as long as they do their job after idgaf


----------



## icamero1

im unassistant at the moment, finished a havoc cycle last month, doing a cut now, trying to keep the muscle gains whilst drop a bit of fat. using lean extreme. according to myfitnesspal, i need to consume 1800cal p/d to loose 0.5kg a week, seems a big defecit to weightloss ratio. any thoughts on this? i am currently 84kg


----------



## KRSOne

Dan94 said:


> Am I the only natty in this comp? :lol:


i am up until now, but runnin some dbol with clen and eph halfway through this to stop me from eating away at all my tissue as trying to lose like 40lbs with no AAS is muscle suicide


----------



## FelonE1

icamero1 said:


> im unassistant at the moment, finished a havoc cycle last month, doing a cut now, trying to keep the muscle gains whilst drop a bit of fat. using lean extreme. according to myfitnesspal, i need to consume 1800cal p/d to loose 0.5kg a week, seems a big defecit to weightloss ratio. any thoughts on this? i am currently 84kg


I use MFP to log food but when I tried to work out cutting cals it was way off for me.At 5ft 11 and 196lbs I was cutting on 2700 cals and at the end 2400


----------



## eezy1

representing the nattys here aswell 

you fcukers class urself as natty after being off cycle a week lol ive always been natty! no excuses though :rolleye:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> representing the nattys here aswell
> 
> you fcukers class urself as natty after being off cycle a week lol ive always been natty! no excuses though :rolleye:


"i'm natty....apart from the 10 cycles i did over the last 5 years, but i'm not on anything now"


----------



## icamero1

calculated my maintanave is 2800 cal, so dont think il cut 1000 cals a day! il start on around 2300


----------



## FelonE1

icamero1 said:


> calculated my maintanave is 2800 cal, so dont think il cut 1000 cals a day! il start on around 2300


Sounds sensible


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Sounds sensible


Balls feel all tingly today. Very odd.

Probably gonna drop off lol


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Balls feel all tingly today. Very odd.
> 
> Probably gonna drop off lol


Uh oh. Happened to a mate of mine and they literally fell off


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Uh oh. Happened to a mate of mine and they literally fell off


Ahh well, they've had a good run.


----------



## Wallace86

icamero1 said:


> im unassistant at the moment, finished a havoc cycle last month, doing a cut now, trying to keep the muscle gains whilst drop a bit of fat. using lean extreme. according to myfitnesspal, i need to consume 1800cal p/d to loose 0.5kg a week, seems a big defecit to weightloss ratio. any thoughts on this? i am currently 84kg


I'm cutting on 3000-3500 clean cals was on 4200 fat secret is better than my fitnes app IMO. Allows more cals lol 

I won't stay at 3000-3500 il be dropping 250 every week till I reach 2500 and keep protein high carbs low,


----------



## husky

todays deadlifts are done and dusted, had a couple of spinny head moments but a good hard decent sesh, just had a refeed of dead animals so ready for starting my last nightshift then hitting it hard in the garage over the next three days.


----------



## harrison180

I'm really struggling in this heat. I'm eating my food but not wanting or enjoying it one bit, I do my lifts but I'm not feeling very strong really. Roll on winter lol.

Another full body today. Usually takes me half hour to do but I might do one lot, rest for ten mins then do another half hour. Dunno if that will be good or a compete waste of time?

Also I'm gonna drag my bench and weights outside and have more room


----------



## Wallace86

harrison180 said:


> I'm really struggling in this heat. I'm eating my food but not wanting or enjoying it one bit, I do my lifts but I'm not feeling very strong really. Roll on winter lol.
> 
> Another full body today. Usually takes me half hour to do but I might do one lot, rest for ten mins then do another half hour. Dunno if that will be good or a compete waste of time?
> 
> Also I'm gonna drag my bench and weights outside and have more room


Why not throw in some more exercises and extend it to 45 mins rather than 2x30 min sessions.

45 mins is more than ample IMO for any workout  and if your struggling for workouts extend rest periods.


----------



## mattyhunt

Back day today, can't wait to hit some deads! Will chuck in a couple biceps and abs at the end and finish off with some HIIT seeing I couldn't be f*cked to get out of bed for some fasted cardio this morning :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1

chest is really tender today

got back and shoulders tomorrow with more of an emphasis on shoulders as theyve been neglected for a bit. i want some big improvements on shoulders but this rotator niggle has really been fcuking with me lately


----------



## harrison180

Ripping it up said:


> Why not throw in some more exercises and extend it to 45 mins rather than 2x30 min sessions.
> 
> 45 mins is more than ample IMO for any workout  and if your struggling for workouts extend rest periods.


Stuck in more crunches inbetween sets and did double chest exercises. Give the rest time slightly longer to. Managed to last 45 mins with the extra chest exercise


----------



## harrison180

So I upped the weight on everything now. I can do 5 sets and the last set I have to really push myself. Maybe I will start hurting and growing now


----------



## bartonz20let

Dan94 said:


> Am I the only natty in this comp? :lol:


I'm not using for this, couldn't say I've ever done a proper cycle before as I've just done Var and PH's and lost most of my gains in the time I stopped training.

20mins HIIT today on the treadmill, absolute killer after yesterdays leg sesh, chest tomorrow.

Going on a sales course with work weds/thurs and apparently its half sales training and half being beasted by PT's so expecting to be broken by Friday but a good opportunity to get some serious cardio in.


----------



## bartonz20let

icamero1 said:


> im unassistant at the moment, finished a havoc cycle last month, doing a cut now, trying to keep the muscle gains whilst drop a bit of fat. using lean extreme. according to myfitnesspal, i need to consume 1800cal p/d to loose 0.5kg a week, seems a big defecit to weightloss ratio. any thoughts on this? i am currently 84kg


MFP isn't TDEE mate, you need to include your exercise in there too so if you put your details in then your daily activity (exclude your workouts at this point) then when you do your days food there is a section for exercise at the bottom, I round mine to 300kcal for a weight training session and use a heart rate monitor for my cardio.


----------



## Stephen9069

From tonights session:

*MONDAY - 21/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

20kg X 20

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

92.5kg X 10

82.5kg X 15

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

65kg X 8

70kg X 6

75kg X 4

80kg X 2

*DECLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

65kg X 8

70kg X 6

75kg X 4

80kg X 2

*DUMBELL FLYES *

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

That is the first time iv ever done decline bench press and i know im good for more but im just trying to nail the technique down as there was a few wobbly reps lol.

Ordered one of these bad boys last night:

http://www.h3clothing.com/product/big-bearded-barbell-liftin-badass-t-shirt


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> From tonights session:
> 
> *MONDAY - 21/07/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> CHEST *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 20kg X 20
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 80kg X 5
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 92.5kg X 10
> 
> 82.5kg X 15
> 
> *INCLINE BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 65kg X 8
> 
> 70kg X 6
> 
> 75kg X 4
> 
> 80kg X 2
> 
> *DECLINE BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 65kg X 8
> 
> 70kg X 6
> 
> 75kg X 4
> 
> 80kg X 2
> 
> *DUMBELL FLYES *
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> That is the first time iv ever done decline bench press and i know im good for more but im just trying to nail the technique down as there was a few wobbly reps lol.


Nice mate


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> From tonights session:
> 
> *MONDAY - 21/07/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> CHEST *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 20kg X 20
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 80kg X 5
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 102.5kg X 6
> 
> 92.5kg X 10
> 
> 82.5kg X 15
> 
> *INCLINE BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 65kg X 8
> 
> 70kg X 6
> 
> 75kg X 4
> 
> 80kg X 2
> 
> *DECLINE BENCH PRESS*
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 65kg X 8
> 
> 70kg X 6
> 
> 75kg X 4
> 
> 80kg X 2
> 
> *DUMBELL FLYES *
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> 15kg X 15
> 
> That is the first time iv ever done decline bench press and i know im good for more but im just trying to nail the technique down as there was a few wobbly reps lol.
> 
> Ordered one of these bad boys last night:
> 
> http://www.h3clothing.com/product/big-bearded-barbell-liftin-badass-t-shirt


And did u manage to eat clean Stephen :thumbup1:


----------



## silver

Just finished back and now.its cardio time.

Wide grip pulldown: 3 warm up, 3 working

Wide grip seated cable row: 3 working

Tbar row: 3 working

Single cable row: 3 working per side

Low.machine row: 3 working

Extensions: 1 bodyweight, 2 sets +10kg

I can honestly say the best back pump ive had in a very long time. I could feel every single rep.


----------



## 1manarmy

Back n bi's today

Bent over t bar rows

60kg x 30 reps

120x12

140x10

160x8

180x6

Super set with bb row

50kg x 15 reps each set

Lat pull down

50kg x 30 reps

80x12

85x10

90x8

100x6

Close grip rows 4 sets to failure

Bi's

Bb curls to failure with 10kg on the bar

Seated hammers to failure with 12kg db's

15mins LISS and crunches

Gonna do my last shot of sus Friday and begin pct in 2 weeks so adding in cardio now and will adjust calories to suit


----------



## mattyhunt

Today was:

Deadlifts

2x8x70

8x110

3x6x135

8x70

Bent over rows

4x8x70

Weighted pull ups with dumbbell

5x5x10

Seated row

8x50 - 5x60 - 3x70 - 1x80 - 3x70 - 5x60 - 8x50

15 min HIIT


----------



## silver

Monday is supposed to be universal chest day yet we all seem to be doing back haha


----------



## 1manarmy

finlay04 said:


> Monday is supposed to be universal chest day yet we all seem to be doing back haha


I've realised its hopeless doing chest on Monday but half my gym has followed suit lol


----------



## silver

1manarmy said:


> I've realised its hopeless doing chest on Monday but half my gym has followed suit lol


Same. My gym is only small so I dont get a look in at the dumbbells and when I have to run back and forth to serve people (i work in my gym) i los3 my dumbbells so I just train different and later so I can just crack on with no issues


----------



## 38945

No gym for me today and was in no fit state on Sunday. Back on it tomorrow. Heat has been unreal today, been sweating like Gary Glitter at Disneyland all evening. Struggling to eat because of it.


----------



## silver

Just finished 50.minutes cardio. I feel genuinly sick. Just had my shake with double cream and its not sitting right at all


----------



## troponin

finlay04 said:


> Just finished 50.minutes cardio. I feel genuinly sick. Just had my shake with double cream and its not sitting right at all


How many cals you normally burn during a cardio sesh?

Just did back today.

Deadlifts: 3 sets 3 reps @ 140KG then more reps with lower weight, did around 10/11 sets in total

Dumbell rows: Did around 8 sets in total starting with 30KG

Standing lat pulldown: 4 sets

Biceps: x3 heavy x3 med x3 light sets (dumbell curl)

Cardio (110cals burnt)

Had a ****ing LARGE pump today. Weighed myself before workout @ 78.6KG after the workout I was 80KG haha. I must have drank a **** ton of water without realising it.


----------



## mattyhunt

Up nice and early for some fasted cardio, would have been a lot nicer to get a few hours extra in bed! Bout to have a big old mug of green tea to wake me up a little and head out to the local park


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Incline smith press - 120,130kg x 8,5 drop set 100kg x 6 then 80kg x 10 with 5 sec negatives

Incline flyes 3 working sets 22,25,25kg x 12,12,9 then 3 presses to complete 12

Flat db press 3 working sets 35kg x 10,9,6 constant tension with pause at bottom

Cable crossovers 4 x 20-10

Dips 1 x fail with 5 sec negatives

Great workout today considering body feeling tired! So hot down here today AGAIN lol so making sure keeping hydrated properly.










Claire joined in after she had finished


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> And did u manage to eat clean Stephen :thumbup1:


I did for the majority of it i had 2 biscuits instead of half a pack of biscuits with my evening coffee lol


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I did for the majority of it i had 2 biscuits instead of half a pack of biscuits with my evening coffee lol


Get u clean bulking!! :whistling:


----------



## mattyhunt

Did a 6.25 mile slow jog this morning, was lovely in one of the local parks, sun coming up, geese on the field, lovely and scenic. 800cals burnt!

Chest this evening!


----------



## icamero1

bartonz20let said:


> MFP isn't TDEE mate, you need to include your exercise in there too so if you put your details in then your daily activity (exclude your workouts at this point) then when you do your days food there is a section for exercise at the bottom, I round mine to 300kcal for a weight training session and use a heart rate monitor for my cardio.


i calculated my TDEE on a fitness website. I used MFP to work out how my calorie intake by putting that i wanted to loose 0.5kg a week, which it then told me id have to consume 1800 a day to do this, i did include that io done 45 mins of moderate excercise 5 times a week


----------



## bartonz20let

icamero1 said:


> i calculated my TDEE on a fitness website. I used MFP to work out how my calorie intake by putting that i wanted to loose 0.5kg a week, which it then told me id have to consume 1800 a day to do this, i did include that io done 45 mins of moderate excercise 5 times a week


still doesn't sound like you've set it up correctly, mine comes out at 1860kcal for 1lb a week and im only 166lb.

basically to loose a lb a week its tdee - 500 so you can manually input that into mfp if you want, just go to the calorie goal section


----------



## KRSOne

Back or Chest today. Trained arms yesterday as I was training with someone else and wanted to fit in with him.

Going to hit either:

Lat pulldown, for warmup and then working sets

Bent over row

Rack pulls

One arm DB row

or:

BB/DB Chest Press

Incline Chest

Flyes (cable or db)

Pullovers

Would prefer back, but its nice training with someone for a change


----------



## FelonE1

Back from back/trap day.

Underhand Grip Bent over Rows

Seated Rows

Pull Downs(plate loaded machine)

Db Pullovers

V-Grip Pulldowns

Single Arm Row

Shrugs

Set a new PB on bent over rows,100kg fully parallel to the floor,slow and concentrated so happy with that.

Did 4 sets of between 8 and 12 with 2 extra drop sets on everything except shrugs.

Gym was fvcking boiling with no AC so was sweat was dripping off me from everywhere,but I like that lol.

Since I've really started concentrating on form and muscle contraction I can really feel the muscle burn.

All in all I was very happy with it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Did chest yesterday, i'm still recovering from lack of food and sleep.

Pushed 90kg on decline for 2 which i was happy with

didnt have a free bench to do flat right untill the end.

Got a good old pump though.

legs are killing me from sunday still, can barely walk!


----------



## eezy1

Back n Shoulders today:

Closegrip pulldowns - 5 sets pyramid

BB rows - 5 sets pyramid

neutral grip machine rows - 5 sets pyramid

Weighted hyper-extensions - 4 sets, lower back pumps had me crippled for the next 5 mins

Smith machine press - 5 sets pyramid

Facepulls superset with bent over DB laterals - 3 sets

Seated DB side laterals

Job done.


----------



## husky

dont know about you southern guys but its way too hot up here at the moment for any training today, need to see how much it cools down in the evening, couple of fans in the garage but all they're doing is blowing the hot air about, its sitting at 24 degrees here and for me thats like a fecking desert


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> dont know about you southern guys but its way too hot up here at the moment for any training today, need to see how much it cools down in the evening, couple of fans in the garage but all they're doing is blowing the hot air about, its sitting at 24 degrees here and for me thats like a fecking desert


27plus here mate. brutal


----------



## husky

i cant handle it mate, anything above 20 i'm struggling roll on autumn and winter


----------



## Dan94

Tempted to start going for a 30 min jog every morning before breakfast, not sure if good idea when natty


----------



## husky

Dan94 said:


> Tempted to start going for a 30 min jog every morning before breakfast, not sure if good idea when natty


how not?


----------



## Dan94

husky said:


> how not?


Some say that fasted cardio first thing burns muscle when natural


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> dont know about you southern guys but its way too hot up here at the moment for any training today, need to see how much it cools down in the evening, couple of fans in the garage but all they're doing is blowing the hot air about, its sitting at 24 degrees here and for me thats like a fecking desert


you joking haha. I still train in a hoodie and joggers. Cant stand feeling cool. Love sweatin my **** off and smashing it


----------



## icamero1

Dan94 said:


> Some say that fasted cardio first thing burns muscle when natural


take BCAA's before run


----------



## husky

Dan94 said:


> Some say that fasted cardio first thing burns muscle when natural


i'll need to stop pumping the mrs first thing in the morning before we get up then- forgetting im not natural:thumb:


----------



## icamero1

Got the garage gym started. Had a mate round yesterday for a workout.

5x5 bench up to 100kg.

5x5 squat up to 140kg

5x8 shoulder press up to 60kg.

Love doing these movements, but think il get bored soon so gona order some dumbbells so can do db presses.

Does anyone do clean and jerks? Are these effective size gains?


----------



## zeevolution

damnit no space for 1 more? 

GL guys!


----------



## husky

icamero1 said:


> Got the garage gym started. Had a mate round yesterday for a workout.
> 
> 5x5 bench up to 100kg.
> 
> 5x5 squat up to 140kg
> 
> 5x8 shoulder press up to 60kg.
> 
> Love doing these movements, but think il get bored soon so gona order some dumbbells so can do db presses.
> 
> Does anyone do clean and jerks? Are these effective size gains?


I use the garage for the heavy basics mate, i was limited with the amount of stuff i was able to move over with so i'm gonna have to use a "clean" gym for some isolated exercises using there fixed machines. Suits me ok as most of these fit type gym dont want bars and dumbells crashing around as it doesnt fit in with the image they want.


----------



## icamero1

husky said:


> I use the garage for the heavy basics mate, i was limited with the amount of stuff i was able to move over with so i'm gonna have to use a "clean" gym for some isolated exercises using there fixed machines. Suits me ok as most of these fit type gym dont want bars and dumbells crashing around as it doesnt fit in with the image they want.


im gona do the same as you and use a public gym on saturdays for machines/cables


----------



## KRSOne

The diet for anyone who is interested. Planning on reducing carbs by 25g every 2 weeks until im at around 50g

Calories might be a little out either side but it seems to be doing the job


----------



## icamero1

KRSOne said:


> View attachment 155147
> 
> 
> The diet for anyone who is interested. Planning on reducing carbs by 25g every 2 weeks until im at around 50g
> 
> Calories might be a little out either side but it seems to be doing the job


mince and boiled eggs for brekkie :thumb:


----------



## KRSOne

icamero1 said:


> mince and boiled eggs for brekkie :thumb:


haha whats wrong with that!


----------



## icamero1

KRSOne said:


> haha whats wrong with that!


sounds ****ing ace! its the kinda thing i eat for brekkie, and people in the office look at me like iv just laid a turd in the kettle


----------



## husky

boxer939 said:


> I wouldve ****ing killed this comp.


how so mate ?


----------



## KRSOne

icamero1 said:


> sounds ****ing ace! its the kinda thing i eat for brekkie, and people in the office look at me like iv just laid a turd in the kettle


mate don't even get me started. I microwaved some salmon today and I got hounded out of the building and had to eat in car park. But ever Friday the office smells like a kebab shop!


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> Dnt know I havent even read it but I'm guessing its just a transformation comp. and I'm looking savage


Good one


----------



## BettySwallocks

@husky any chance of adding a link to our pictures thread in the OP of this one?


----------



## eezy1

BettySwallocks said:


> @husky any chance of adding a link to our pictures thread in the OP of this one?


i mentioned that aswell mate. that threads lost lol


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> 2 weeks difference between these 2 blad!!! savage!!!!!!!! wheres my prizeeeeeeeee
> View attachment 155148
> View attachment 155149


Favorable lighting abs tensed vs pushing stomach in flat light.

Hard to tell but doesn't seem that much difference mate lol, and you're still fat by BB standards  long way to go before you look savage.

Wouldn't stand a chance in this comp.


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> ah right it's experienced body builders is it? Yeah I dont have a chance then, I thought it was just for any tom dick harry. Like I said, hadnt read the thread.
> 
> I'm now walking away into the shadows.
> 
> Keep your prize


Not everyone is but as above you wouldn't stand a chance, so yea think yourself lucky


----------



## eezy1

boxer939 said:


> ah right it's experienced body builders is it? Yeah I dont have a chance then, I thought it was just for any tom dick harry. Like I said, hadnt read the thread.
> 
> I'm now walking away into the shadows.
> 
> Keep your prize


is it fcuk. alan just thinks hes gonna win because hes prepping for a comp


----------



## Bad Alan

eezy1 said:


> is it fcuk. alan just thinks hes gonna win because hes prepping for a comp


I'm just putting the cocky little man down  there's quite a few in here who could make a hell of a lot more drastic transformation than mine!


----------



## KRSOne

BettySwallocks said:


> @husky any chance of adding a link to our pictures thread in the OP of this one?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html

for reference mate


----------



## eezy1

Bad Alan said:


> I'm just putting the cocky little man down  there's quite a few in here who could make a hell of a lot more drastic transformation than mine!


i dunno mate. if ur cutting to 5`ish %BF you are gonna look alot different to the start pics


----------



## Bad Alan

eezy1 said:


> i dunno mate. if ur cutting to 5`ish %BF you are gonna look alot different to the start pics


Yea but overall I don't think that transformation would be as impressive as if a couple physiques I've seen in the pics thread got in decent nick.


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> Think myself lucky?
> 
> Lol shut up you muppet


Issues.....


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> Cocky little man?
> 
> Alan shut up you fcking mincer. It was a joke "i'd kill this comp" it was a fcking JOKE. Get off your high horse or ill rip you down off it you muppet.
> 
> Dont talk down to me like your the man because you're not. Far from it, Little boy.


Nice reaction  come in with the I AM attitude and get abit of banter back and you have a cry.

Niceeeeee work.

Think.....who looks the "muppet"


----------



## husky

Link to pic thread on OP


----------



## husky

lols love the pi55 taking , keep it up guys


----------



## Bad Alan

boxer939 said:


> Banter?
> 
> "Cocky little man" + "think yourself lucky"
> 
> Thats not banter, that's trying to belittle someone.


Cry baby and stinks of insecurity.....


----------



## jadakiss2009

KRSOne said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271992-ukm-transformation-comp-2014-a.html
> 
> for reference mate


Boys click sucscribe on the pic thread then go to subscriptions to see it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Bad Alan said:


> Cry baby and stinks of insecurity.....


Both you girlies stop flapping your tampons in the air.

i'm gonna win this anyway.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Both you girlies stop flapping your tampons in the air.
> 
> i'm gonna win this anyway.


I've got my money on you mate

unless I fall asleep and don't wake up lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> I've got my money on you mate
> 
> unless I fall asleep and don't wake up lol


ha!

I'm currently like a stone behind you in gains :|


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Link to pic thread on OP


What was the prizes in the end anyway?

Apart from ultimate internet bragging rights.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> ha!
> 
> I'm currently like a stone behind you in gains :|


Lol tbh I don't think I'm gonna look too much diff at the end of this comp cos I put on 16lbs in the 3 weeks before it started


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Lol tbh I don't think I'm gonna look too much diff at the end of this comp cos I put on 16lbs in the 3 weeks before it started


just get really fat instead. It was "best transformation" doesnt mean it has to be for the good of your body lol


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> just get really fat instead. It was "best transformation" doesnt mean it has to be for the good of your body lol


Never thought of that haha you could just be on to something there mate


----------



## eezy1

ill struggle myself. lean natty gains are slow going

still im glad to be part of this. first or last itll be fun


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> ill struggle myself. lean natty gains are slow going
> 
> still im glad to be part of this. first or last itll be fun


It's a laugh


----------



## Bad Alan

eezy1 said:


> ill struggle myself. lean natty gains are slow going
> 
> still im glad to be part of this. first or last itll be fun


Because you're gaining you will do as cutting just looks more drastic - but I think these things are good for motivational purposes anyway and keeps you accountable for progress over that time.

As long as you make the improvements you want HAPPY DAYS.


----------



## Dan94

icamero1 said:


> take BCAA's before run


Get expensive after a while haha


----------



## mattyhunt

Not sure whether this was a good or poor workout, I burnt out really quickly. But oh well on to the next one.

Bench press

12xbar - 8x60 - 5x80 - 3x90 - 1x100 - 3x90 - 5x80 - 12x60

Incline dumbbell fly dropset

2x12x20/12

8x20/12

Decline dumbbell press

12-7-7x24

Swiss ball crunch with oblique crunches

3x25

Real nice pump and chest full of blood after the fly supersets and started failing on the decline, maybe less was more today!


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Get expensive after a while haha


Lol, still worrying about muscle loss on a cut I see.

Loads of natty people do fasted cardio, they don't worry about being catabolic. They do it to burn fat and fire up the metabolism.


----------



## mattyhunt

R0BLET said:


> Lol, still worrying about muscle loss on a cut I see.
> 
> Loads of natty people do fasted cardio, they don't worry about being catabolic. They do it to burn fat and fire up the metabolism.


Exactly this!

I'm natty I've been doing fasted cardio for the past 2-3 months maybe 3 times a week. This morning I did a 6 mile run burnt 800 calories, didn't take any BCAAs before. My muscle mass has remained the same over all this time. I think people worry far to much about it being catabolic. I think as long as you've got your diet nailed and lift heavy there really are less problems than all these bro claims


----------



## 1manarmy

Today was leg day

Squats

15x bar only 2 sets

15x60kg 2 sets

10x100 2 sets

6x110 to fail 4 sets last set being a 3 teir drop

Leg press

4x20 on 240kg

Leg extensions

10x10 70kg

Hammy curls

10x10 70kg

Standing calf raises!


----------



## Stephen9069

From tonights session:

*TUESDAY - 22/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg X 10

60kg X 3

80kg X 3

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

*SLDL*

60kg X 10

80kg X 8

100kg X 6

120kg X 4

*STANDING CALF RAISES*

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

My legs are like jelly now, i found it a bit difficult on the squatting my bicep and shoulder were really tight from benching yesterday.


----------



## Dan94

mattyhunt said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> I'm natty I've been doing fasted cardio for the past 2-3 months maybe 3 times a week. This morning I did a 6 mile run burnt 800 calories, didn't take any BCAAs before. My muscle mass has remained the same over all this time. I think people worry far to much about it being catabolic. I think as long as you've got your diet nailed and lift heavy there really are less problems than all these bro claims





R0BLET said:


> Lol, still worrying about muscle loss on a cut I see.
> 
> Loads of natty people do fasted cardio, they don't worry about being catabolic. They do it to burn fat and fire up the metabolism.


Cheers fellas


----------



## jadakiss2009

Done chest and tris today

Flat bench:

60kg 3x10

80kg 3x10

90kg 1x 10

80kg 1x10

60kg 1x10

Flat dumbell

15 kg each side 3x10

Incline dumbell press

15kg 3x 10

Pec dec

20kg I think cant rember 3x10

Hammer press

40kg 2x10

60kg 2x10

Tris

Dips 3x10

Cable pull down

20kg3x10

15kg 3x10

10kg 2x30

20kg1x10

Cardio hiit

15 mins

17kph sprint 30 secs rest 30secs

And just walked the dog and done 3x10 dips


----------



## troponin

Chest & triceps

heavy incline dumbell press - 5 sets 5 reps

mid weight incline dumbell press - 6 sets 15+ reps till failure & burn/fatigue

mid weight flys - 5 sets 15+ reps till fatigue & burn

3 sets of 8 skullcrushers

6 sets of varying reps overhead seated tricep extension

close grip bench press 3 sets of 8 at 60KG got a burn and a sick pump

Finished off with 110cals worth of cardio.

Weight still sitting around 79.3KG.


----------



## FelonE1

Just got back from my shoulder session.

Seated Shoulder Press(smiths)

Hammer Grip Press(plate loaded machine)

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

Lateral Raises(cable)

Front Raises(cable)

4 sets of 8-12 with 2 drop sets on all exercise

Managed to get 8 reps on 80kg on Seated Shoulder Press which is a PB for me.Got about 3 last time.

18kg Dumbells for Lateral Raises,did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.

18kg for Front Raises did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.

Did Rear Delts on a machine,can't remember what weight I did but did 4 sets with 2 drop sets.

At the end I thought I'd just burn my muscles out so did Lateral and Front Raises on cable machine.Not very heavy cos I was fvcked by then.Just did 4sets on each and repped it out.

Pleased with it.

Someone in the changing room,who I'd never seen before said he liked the way I don't fvck about in the gym........Can't fvck about man,I'm UK-M affiliated lol


----------



## harrison180

I just want to be the 1000th post on this thread


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Just got back from my shoulder session.
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press(smiths)
> 
> Hammer Grip Press(plate loaded machine)
> 
> Lateral Raises
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> Rear Delts
> 
> Lateral Raises(cable)
> 
> Front Raises(cable)
> 
> 4 sets of 8-12 with 2 drop sets on all exercise
> 
> Managed to get 8 reps on 80kg on Seated Shoulder Press which is a PB for me.Got about 3 last time.
> 
> 18kg Dumbells for Lateral Raises,did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.
> 
> 18kg for Front Raises did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.
> 
> Did Rear Delts on a machine,can't remember what weight I did but did 4 sets with 2 drop sets.
> 
> At the end I thought I'd just burn my muscles out so did Lateral and Front Raises on cable machine.Not very heavy cos I was fvcked by then.Just did 4sets on each and repped it out.
> 
> Pleased with it.
> 
> Someone in the changing room,who I'd never seen before said he liked the way I don't fvck about in the gym........Can't fvck about man,I'm UK-M affiliated lol


How strict is your form with the raises mate? 18kg would be nearlly a third of my body weight and i know i would swing regardless of whether my shoulders would take it.


----------



## husky

Just had the worse session i've had in years, zero strength, none whatsoever,think i've cut back on the carbs a wee bit too much too quickly, so i've just had a major refeed and i'm gonna hit it again tonight and hope thats it sorted


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Just had the worse session i've had in years, zero strength, none whatsoever,think i've cut back on the carbs a wee bit too much too quickly, so i've just had a major refeed and i'm gonna hit it again tonight and hope thats it sorted


take it on the chin and smash it tonight mate


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How strict is your form with the raises mate? 18kg would be nearlly a third of my body weight and i know i would swing regardless of whether my shoulders would take it.


Very strict,no swinging at all


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> Just had the worse session i've had in years, zero strength, none whatsoever,think i've cut back on the carbs a wee bit too much too quickly, so i've just had a major refeed and i'm gonna hit it again tonight and hope thats it sorted


Forget it,on to the next one mate.Low carbs fvcks me up,no energy at all


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> Just had the worse session i've had in years, zero strength, none whatsoever,think i've cut back on the carbs a wee bit too much too quickly, so i've just had a major refeed and i'm gonna hit it again tonight and hope thats it sorted


Do you normally train twice a day mate or just cuz you had a bad one this mornin?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Did shoulders yesterday, i'm super strict on form, as i weigh too little to stay standing straight otherwise!

Might try upping the weight and sacrificing a bit of form....

Bent over reverse flys

2.5kg x 20 reps 1.25kg x 20 reps x 3 sets

1.25kg x 30 reps

2.5kg face pulls x 20

5kg face pulls x 20

7.5kg face pulls x 20

10kg face pulls x 20

machine side raises

2.5kg x 15

3.75kg x 15

5kg x 15

Drops set x as many as i could.

One arm front raises machine

3.75kg x 12

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

Drop set

seated shoulder press, slow reps 3 -2 -3

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

Drop set

Shrugs

20kg x 20 2 up 2 hold 2 down x 4 sets

Cant remember what else i did but fairly sure i did some two handed front raises and free weights side raises to finish off my pump.

I'm doing seriously lower weights than everyone else it would seem!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Very strict,no swinging at all


fair mate - I'd be falling over if i tried that.


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Do you normally train twice a day mate or just cuz you had a bad one this mornin?


I'll double up sometimes if im only doing one particular exercise heavy in the am then back out late in the pm, but this morning was a shocker, was struggling on the bench at 110kg and only managed three sets of 10 before i was done should have seen it coming as the pumping has been an effort the past few days since going real low carbs


----------



## husky

Flunky the weight dont matter to a certain extent as long as the muscles getting hammered by the end of your sesh


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> just get really fat instead. It was "best transformation" doesnt mean it has to be for the good of your body lol


haha getting fat wouldn't be the best transformation someone could make now would it :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> fair mate - I'd be falling over if i tried that.


Ever since I started training my shoulders have probably been my strongest body part.Legs are getting there though now


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> Flunky the weight dont matter to a certain extent as long as the muscles getting hammered by the end of your sesh


Shoulders have always been a weak point for me, just cant shoulder press anything lol


----------



## KRSOne

Legs abs and cardio today. how is everyone getting on?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> haha getting fat wouldn't be the best transformation someone could make now would it :lol:


Depends what you mean by "best" lol

it would be a serious transformation


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> Legs abs and cardio today. how is everyone getting on?


Thought my arms were looking bigger this morning, measured and i could maybe see 0.1 inch bigger lol

But still only week one for me!


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> I'll double up sometimes if im only doing one particular exercise heavy in the am then back out late in the pm, but this morning was a shocker, was struggling on the bench at 110kg and only managed three sets of 10 before i was done should have seen it coming as the pumping has been an effort the past few days since going real low carbs


Lol sounds like your bad days are my good days mate and even then I'm still not lifting that weight.

Hopefully you do better later then. Get some grub down ya


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Shoulders have always been a weak point for me, just cant shoulder press anything lol


get hammering the shrugs,and the Arnold press mate.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Did shoulders yesterday, i'm super strict on form, as i weigh too little to stay standing straight otherwise!
> 
> Might try upping the weight and sacrificing a bit of form....
> 
> Bent over reverse flys
> 
> 2.5kg x 20 reps 1.25kg x 20 reps x 3 sets
> 
> 1.25kg x 30 reps
> 
> 2.5kg face pulls x 20
> 
> 5kg face pulls x 20
> 
> 7.5kg face pulls x 20
> 
> 10kg face pulls x 20
> 
> machine side raises
> 
> 2.5kg x 15
> 
> 3.75kg x 15
> 
> 5kg x 15
> 
> Drops set x as many as i could.
> 
> One arm front raises machine
> 
> 3.75kg x 12
> 
> 5kg x 12
> 
> 7.5kg x 12
> 
> Drop set
> 
> seated shoulder press, slow reps 3 -2 -3
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> Drop set
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> 20kg x 20 2 up 2 hold 2 down x 4 sets
> 
> Cant remember what else i did but fairly sure i did some two handed front raises and free weights side raises to finish off my pump.
> 
> I'm doing seriously lower weights than everyone else it would seem!


As long as the weight you are doing is heavy enough for you mate then that's all that matters,don't worry what other people are lifting just do your thing.In time the weight will go up.Just gotta stick with it


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Thought my arms were looking bigger this morning, measured and i could maybe see 0.1 inch bigger lol
> 
> But still only week one for me!


its a weird one aint it. I feel great even though im cutting, and looking a lot more pumped, but when the fat starts going soft you actually feel fatter and start second guessing yourself. its such a mind fcuk


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> Lol sounds like your bad days are my good days mate and even then I'm still not lifting that weight.
> 
> Hopefully you do better later then. Get some grub down ya


Keep in mind mate that its yourself you want to be beating every time you train, doesnt matter what anyone else is lifting , always be someone lifting more or doing more reps etc, but as long as you can look yourself in the eye and say "i'm fecked after that" job done.

Grubs gone down the hatch so give it a good 8 hours then i'm back out.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> get hammering the shrugs,and the Arnold press mate.


rear delts are more developed than the rest now so i might start chucking shrugs in at the start instead.


----------



## troponin

FelonE said:


> Just got back from my shoulder session.
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press(smiths)
> 
> Hammer Grip Press(plate loaded machine)
> 
> Lateral Raises
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> Rear Delts
> 
> Lateral Raises(cable)
> 
> Front Raises(cable)
> 
> 4 sets of 8-12 with 2 drop sets on all exercise
> 
> Managed to get 8 reps on 80kg on Seated Shoulder Press which is a PB for me.Got about 3 last time.
> 
> 18kg Dumbells for Lateral Raises,did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.
> 
> 18kg for Front Raises did 12 first set,then 10,then 10,then 9.Dropping down to 14kg for 1st drop set,then 10kg for 2nd drop set.
> 
> Did Rear Delts on a machine,can't remember what weight I did but did 4 sets with 2 drop sets.
> 
> At the end I thought I'd just burn my muscles out so did Lateral and Front Raises on cable machine.Not very heavy cos I was fvcked by then.Just did 4sets on each and repped it out.
> 
> Pleased with it.
> 
> Someone in the changing room,who I'd never seen before said he *liked the way* I don't fvck about in the gym........Can't fvck about man,I'm UK-M affiliated lol


He wanted the felonious D


----------



## FelonE1

troponin said:


> He wanted the felonious D


I'm not sexist lol


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> Keep in mind mate that its yourself you want to be beating every time you train, doesnt matter what anyone else is lifting , always be someone lifting more or doing more reps etc, but as long as you can look yourself in the eye and say "i'm fecked after that" job done.
> 
> Grubs gone down the hatch so give it a good 8 hours then i'm back out.


what you had mate? sometimes i feel like i cant lift anymore but other times i feel like i could just keep goin. is this normal?


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> what you had mate? sometimes i feel like i cant lift anymore but other times i feel like i could just keep goin. is this normal?


two eggs, two toast, four bacon, six black pudding and two tattie scones pint of full fat milk. Hammer your training till your fecked mate, i know i've given it everything when i cant get my tee shirt off and have to the wife peel it off me, its the bulletproof gymwear quote- forever pushing


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> two eggs, two toast, four bacon, six black pudding and two tattie scones pint of full fat milk. Hammer your training till your fecked mate, i know i've given it everything when i cant get my tee shirt off and have to the wife peel it off me, its the bulletproof gymwear quote- forever pushing


so do you just keep training until you feel like this then? i just do 45mins or so wether im nakerd or not


----------



## eezy1

my delts are sore today. havent felt that in a while. really pushed hard yesterday though

got a lil dedicated arms session planned tomorrow


----------



## husky

harrison180 said:


> so do you just keep training until you feel like this then? i just do 45mins or so wether im nakerd or not


I personally like to walk out the garage feeling empty mate ,whats the point in training and stopping when you're not done in? i've got mine down to 45-60 mins but it will depend on the individuals own intensity, i train by myself so dont ever get the chat from anyone which allows me to get on and get my stuff done.


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> my delts are sore today. havent felt that in a while. really pushed hard yesterday though
> 
> got a lil dedicated arms session planned tomorrow


brilliant mate , thats what this is all about everyone pushing themselves on that extra wee bit


----------



## harrison180

husky said:


> I personally like to walk out the garage feeling empty mate ,whats the point in training and stopping when you're not done in? i've got mine down to 45-60 mins but it will depend on the individuals own intensity, i train by myself so dont ever get the chat from anyone which allows me to get on and get my stuff done.


so if i do my 5x5 routine which takes me about 45mins to do and i feel like i can still carry on, shall i just whack the weight up abit and carry on till i really feel fvcked?


----------



## husky

Off course you should mate, push on and go for slow steady improvement, take it you keep a log of the weight your lifting and how much your increasing it by


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> so if i do my 5x5 routine which takes me about 45mins to do and i feel like i can still carry on, shall i just whack the weight up abit and carry on till i really feel fvcked?


try chucking in a dropset on your last set of 5x5. drop the weight to something you can rep and go to failure on it. that`ll finish you off


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> try chucking in a dropset on your last set of 5x5. drop the weight to something you can rep and go to failure on it. that`ll finish you off


i'll try that mate cheers  . dont think im getting the most out of what im doin but its only been a week and half


----------



## troponin

Not sure whether i should go today. Was planning shoulders + cardio but feel dead after work. Mmm do i take today off as a rest day. decisions lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Just gone for a wicked **** and noticed i've got a serious bloat going on, diet hasnt changed so i'm thinking HGC and test is bringing my E up.

I'm due .25mg of ADEX today (will take when i'm home) worth upping the dose slightly or ride it out for now?

Nips seem fine, i keep thinking they itch but i'm just flapping. I've taken pictures of them just to keep track.


----------



## 38945

Managed to get things back on track this week. Hammered arms yesterday and did some high rep squats.

Today did Shoulders and Back.

Smith Machine Shoulder Press - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x10, 80kg x 10, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12

Dumbell side raises - 12.5kg dbs x 12, 15kg dbs x 12, 17.5kg dbs x 12

Rear delt cable flyes - 13.5kg either side 4 sets of 12

Hex bar deadlifts - 70kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 150kg x 8, 190kg x 5, 210kg x 3, 230kg x 1

Barbell shrugs - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 6, 220kg x 6

Lat pulldown machine - 90kg x 10, 130kg x 10, 150kg x 10, 170kg x 10


----------



## troponin

RS86 said:


> Managed to get things back on track this week. Hammered arms yesterday and did some high rep squats.
> 
> Today did Shoulders and Back.
> 
> Smith Machine Shoulder Press - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x10, 80kg x 10, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12
> 
> Dumbell side raises - 12.5kg dbs x 12, 15kg dbs x 12, 17.5kg dbs x 12
> 
> Rear delt cable flyes - 13.5kg either side 4 sets of 12
> 
> Hex bar deadlifts - 70kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 150kg x 8, 190kg x 5, 210kg x 3, 230kg x 1
> 
> Barbell shrugs - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 6, 220kg x 6
> 
> Lat pulldown machine - 90kg x 10, 130kg x 10, 150kg x 10, 170kg x 10


nice lifts, especially the deads.


----------



## 38945

troponin said:


> nice lifts, especially the deads.


 Thanks mate


----------



## Stephen9069

*WEDNESDAY - 23/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

My bicep and shoulder is feeling a bit tender from last nights squatting so decided to just focus on my rehab and do some agile 8.


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 23/07/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> REST & RECOVERY*
> 
> My bicep and shoulder is feeling a bit tender from last nights squatting so decided to just focus on my rehab and do some agile 8.


gotta stay healthy mate. no good to anyone injured. too many people dont know when to take a minute, me included


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> gotta stay healthy mate. no good to anyone injured. too many people dont know when to take a minute, me included


I agree mate i learned the hard way its been 7 months now for myself and iv only recently got back into it, it completely ruined all my goals for competing this year.


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> I agree mate i learned the hard way its been 7 months now for myself and iv only recently got back into it, it completely ruined all my goals for competing this year.


but now ur wiser for it. you`ll get back to ur best mate and even better


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> but now ur wiser for it. you`ll get back to ur best mate and even better


That is true mate and im slowly getting back on the right track now.


----------



## FelonE1

I like the way everyone's supporting each other on this,makes me feel warm inside


----------



## eezy1

wheres my fuggin support! feel like an agony aunt here


----------



## 1manarmy

Chest day for me today

BB press

Warm up with bar only

60kgx30 reps

100x12

120x8

130x4 for 3 sets

145x1 to boost my ego

Incline bb

22kg x 30

35x12 for 4 sets paused reps slow eccentric

Decline cable press

Stack (110kg) x 12 x4 sets

Cable flys

5platesx4 sets of 12


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> I like the way everyone's supporting each other on this,makes me feel warm inside


Insert chow "ha gay" meme


----------



## silver

Quads demolished!!!

Single leg extension: 4 warm up, 5 working

Single leg press: 1 working, 1 set ss with 2 leg

Leg press: 1 set to total failure

Leg extensions ss with weighted bench lunge: 3 sets to failure

Now just cracking.on with abit of cardio on the bike.


----------



## FelonE1

eezy1 said:


> wheres my fuggin support! feel like an agony aunt here


You can fvck off ya bloody whinger


----------



## KRSOne

Legs today

Leg press. warmups +3/4 working sets

SLDL

Ham curls

Leg Extensions

Calves

25 mins bike cardio

dem feelz


----------



## eezy1

forgot to say i ripped open a callus training yesterday :crying: . gonna have to bandage the hand up for my arms sesh tomoz


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> forgot to say i ripped open a callus training yesterday :crying: . gonna have to bandage the hand up for my arms sesh tomoz


superglue it! seriously


----------



## silver

KRSOne said:


> superglue it! seriously


That is what it was invented for


----------



## KRSOne

finlay04 said:


> That is what it was invented for


 a couple of guitarists i know when a callous tears on their fingers/comes off they will superglue it back on haha. toni iomi from black sabbath used to too


----------



## Dan94

Push day today, shoulders and chest destroyed.

First cardio session tomorrow, fasted jogging in the morning


----------



## silver

KRSOne said:


> a couple of guitarists i know when a callous tears on their fingers/comes off they will superglue it back on haha. toni iomi from black sabbath used to too


When I used to skateboard id put it on my thumbs to stop the griptape tearing my.skin


----------



## KRSOne

finlay04 said:


> When I used to skateboard id put it on my thumbs to stop the griptape tearing my.skin


im not sure if you are serious or actually taking the p!ss haha


----------



## silver

KRSOne said:


> im not sure if you are serious or actually taking the p!ss haha


Deadly serious. Its like co**** sand paper. Fresh grip is.lethal on your hands. Especially.on your lead hand if you go.for a running start


----------



## eezy1

cant superglue it back lads. i tore what was left of it off and ate it

gonna just wrap the hand and then train with gloves


----------



## husky

yaaasss- second sesh done and back to normality training wise, feeling so much better and full of energy compared to this mornings sham. Gonna have to look at keeping my carb intake up and increase cardio to make up for it-maybe bring a wee something extra in near the end of the 12 weeks too.


----------



## KRSOne

finlay04 said:


> Deadly serious. Its like co**** sand paper. Fresh grip is.lethal on your hands. Especially.on your lead hand if you go.for a running start


i used to skate all the time haha. fair play to you!


----------



## silver

KRSOne said:


> i used to skate all the time haha. fair play to you!


I miss it so much. I was pretty good until i snapped my ancle and perminantly damaged the ligament and left with a damaged nerve (r something similar I cant actually remember what the doc said as I.was busy stairing at the student nurse bent over behind him)......no.more nollie frontside 360 shuvits for me haha


----------



## KRSOne

finlay04 said:


> Deadly serious. Its like co**** sand paper. Fresh grip is.lethal on your hands. Especially.on your lead hand if you go.for a running start


i had the sickest board.

World industries deck

Blind Trucks

Spitfire wheels and bearings

A line cut across the board for lead foot haha

Took an absolute beating


----------



## silver

KRSOne said:


> i had the sickest board.
> 
> World industries deck
> 
> Blind Trucks
> 
> Spitfire wheels and bearings
> 
> A line cut across the board for lead foot haha
> 
> Took an absolute beating


How long ago was this? Im sure blind stopped making trucks like 6 years ago haha


----------



## Dan94

eezy1 said:


> cant superglue it back lads. i tore what was left of it off and ate it
> 
> gonna just wrap the hand and then train with gloves


hand cream bro


----------



## KRSOne

finlay04 said:


> How long ago was this? Im sure blind stopped making trucks like 6 years ago haha


when i was 15/16 so almost 10 years ago mate


----------



## eezy1

Dan94 said:


> hand cream bro


am not a woman dan


----------



## harrison180

Well today didnt go to plan so ill move my training day to tomoz  .

Had two chicken breasts and a pack of egg fried rice for dinner, followed by sticky toffee pudding which tasted like sh1t. Had my pint of milk.


----------



## Dan94

eezy1 said:


> am not a woman dan


still helps though 

little before bed


----------



## troponin

Feel like death but still off gym yolo$wag. Cardio only tonight. Aiming to burn 300cals. I MUST GET TO 14%.


----------



## eezy1

22 degrees here. gonna be a long and hot night

peaking at 29 tomorrow. need winter


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> 22 degrees here. gonna be a long and hot night
> 
> peaking at 29 tomorrow. need winter


looking at 26-27 here feck that, i'll set alarm and get up early doors and train before 7, going out for a drink with an old friend tomorrow so cant train in the pm


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> looking at 26-27 here feck that, i'll set alarm and get up early doors and train before 7, going out for a drink with an old friend tomorrow so cant train in the pm


not gonna be able to get to the gym until 4`ish tomorrow. peak time for use and peak time for temp. gonna be brutal mate. not gonna stop me though


----------



## silver

eezy1 said:


> not gonna be able to get to the gym until 4`ish tomorrow. peak time for use and peak time for temp. gonna be brutal mate. not gonna stop me though


Im lucky i work in a gym and train as and when so I get to train after 8 in a nice quiet cool(er) gym .....shame my pay is sh1t


----------



## eezy1

finlay04 said:


> Im lucky i work in a gym and train as and when so I get to train after 8 in a nice quiet cool(er) gym .....shame my pay is sh1t


perks of the job mate


----------



## troponin

Did 303cals worth of cardio and some farmer walk for forearms


----------



## FelonE1

Well I'm up to 200lbs today,happy with that.No pip or redness/swelling from yesterdays jab,not like last weeks palava lol.Arms getting smashed today.


----------



## troponin

FelonE said:


> Well I'm up to 200lbs today,happy with that.No pip or redness/swelling from yesterdays jab,not like last weeks palava lol.Arms getting smashed today.


I like the way you train.


----------



## FelonE1

troponin said:


> I like the way you train.


Thanks mate


----------



## KRSOne

I don't feel like I am making any progress, and its fcuking with my head. there is no way I cant be losing fat with my diet and training, but im not seeing the fast drops in weight as much as I thought I would.

Starvation mode isn't something that can happen over a couple of weeks right? hasn't it been proved to be bollox too? Such a fuking mind game all of this


----------



## FelonE1

Back from arm session.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Extensions

Db Pushbacks

Db Overhead Extension

Biceps

Narrow Grip Ez Bar Curls

Wide Grip Ez Bar Curls

Overhead Cable Curls

One Arm Cable Curls

4 Sets of between 10-15 with 2 extra drop sets on every exercise.

Good strong workout,arms were so pumped I could barely get my water bottle to my mouth lol.Had to stretch out between every set of Ez Bar curls cos my right biceps still dodgy.

Had a laugh with my girl mate in there about some div doing curls in the squat rack with the most horrendous form you've ever seen,whole body swinging.Tried to video it but he was only doing about 2 reps at a time so I wasn't quick enough.

Still no pip today so my last jab must of been my fault(oops)


----------



## harrison180

Gonna have ago at two sessions today, gonna do one now then eat and again this evening. I just don't feel like I'm getting anywhere tbh. It has only been just nearly two weeks tho still got ten to go


----------



## FelonE1

harrison180 said:


> Gonna have ago at two sessions today, gonna do one now then eat and again this evening. I just don't feel like I'm getting anywhere tbh. It has only been just nearly two weeks tho still got ten to go


It's a slow process natty mate,just keep at it.Make sure your diet is on point


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> I don't feel like I am making any progress, and its fcuking with my head. there is no way I cant be losing fat with my diet and training, but im not seeing the fast drops in weight as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Starvation mode isn't something that can happen over a couple of weeks right? hasn't it been proved to be bollox too? Such a fuking mind game all of this


What's your cals/macros weight and height?


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> What's your cals/macros weight and height?


6"1, 245 lbs, goal is 190lbs at 10%, eating 2100-300 cals per day, in good meals.

Calories 2310 per day give or take

Protein 228 (880)

Carbs 150 (600)

Fats 95 (680)

this has all been written specifically for me like by a competing bb. just feels odd and like it should be working more


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> 6"1, 245 lbs, goal is 190lbs at 10%, eating 2100-300 cals per day, in good meals.
> 
> Calories 2310 per day give or take
> 
> Protein 228 (880)
> 
> Carbs 150 (600)
> 
> Fats 95 (680)
> 
> this has all been written specifically for me like by a competing bb. just feels odd and like it should be working more


Looks ok.How much are you losing a week atm?


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> Looks ok.How much are you losing a week atm?


the scales ive bought are sh!te so they aren't too accurate, so im going off the mirror more than anything! around 6lbs down mate, but im quite bloated and holding water because of the heat! its a weird one

it just feels odd that's all! think maybe im expecting way too much


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> the scales ive bought are sh!te so they aren't too accurate, so im going off the mirror more than anything! around 6lbs down mate, but im quite bloated and holding water because of the heat! its a weird one
> 
> it just feels odd that's all! think maybe im expecting way too much


It's supposed to be done fairly slow so you don't lose too much muscle mate.I cut about 21lbs over 3 months


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> It's supposed to be done fairly slow so you don't lose too much muscle mate.I cut about 21lbs over 3 months


im in it for the long haul overall mate. I guess ive only ever dieted with keto based diets before, and never with carbs so im not used to seeing small changes. What are your stats atm mate? and congrats on losing that 21 lbs, that's sick


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> im in it for the long haul overall mate. I guess ive only ever dieted with keto based diets before, and never with carbs so im not used to seeing small changes. What are your stats atm mate? and congrats on losing that 21 lbs, that's sick


My avi is when I finished that cut(I was natty then).

Atm my stats are 5ft 11,200lbs(14 stone 4lbs) and about 12-13% bf.Eating 4500 calories


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> It's a slow process natty mate,just keep at it.Make sure your diet is on point


My mrs said she can notice a difference in my arms but I think she just being nice mate haha. Having a 4 egg bacon omelette washed down with a weight gain shake


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> My avi is when I finished that cut(I was natty then).
> 
> Atm my stats are 5ft 11,200lbs(14 stone 4lbs) and about 12-13% bf.Eating 4500 calories


You a hard gainer? 4500 is loads! haha. maybe not loads if not natty though. not taken to the dark side just yet


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> You a hard gainer? 4500 is loads! haha. maybe not loads if not natty though. not taken to the dark side just yet


Not a hardgainer,just have to eat a lot to gain.I'm quite hyperactive so I just burn it all off


----------



## eezy1

Went to the gym at lunchtime to get it over n done with. fcuk me its hot

Bi/Tri session: Single arm cable tricep extension - 4 sets - 20, 15, 12, 10

BB curls - 4 sets - 12, 10, 8, 6

Close grip bench - 4 sets

Incline strict DB curls - 3 sets

EZ bar incline skulls - 3 sets

Rope cable curls - 3 sets

Overhead V attachment tricep extensions - 4 sets

Proper arms session. loved every min of it


----------



## icamero1

back and traps last night, quick half hour doing bent over rows up to 80kg and bb shrugs with 140kg. im finding it more beneficial using slightly lower kg's and concentrating more on form, but mainly because i only have up to 140kg in plates.


----------



## Bad Alan

KRSOne said:


> 6"1, 245 lbs, goal is 190lbs at 10%, eating 2100-300 cals per day, in good meals.
> 
> Calories 2310 per day give or take
> 
> Protein 228 (880)
> 
> Carbs 150 (600)
> 
> Fats 95 (680)
> 
> this has all been written specifically for me like by a competing bb. just feels odd and like it should be working more


Non training day macros? Or are they the same?

I prefer a lower fat approach than above and higher carbs for training days, low carbs and slightly more fats non training days. Carb timing is always a major focus IMO too.

That's really not a lot of food for someone as heavy as you and this is only the beggining.


----------



## KRSOne

Bad Alan said:


> Non training day macros? Or are they the same?
> 
> I prefer a lower fat approach than above and higher carbs for training days, low carbs and slightly more fats non training days. Carb timing is always a major focus IMO too.
> 
> That's really not a lot of food for someone as heavy as you and this is only the beggining.


I know mate, but ive been told it should be fine by a couple of people. non training days I drop most of the cabs and bump up fats a little! carbs are all around workout. pre, during and post. that's it! and I never feel like im low on food or anything in terms of hunger etc, but it just looked low on paper. ive been assured by a couple of people because of my lbm it is the fastest way of stripping it off, which is my main concern mate


----------



## troponin

Update: Weight has dropped to a steady 79KG from 80KG - it's been about 9 days so thats around 1.6lbs a week loss. Going really well can't complain at the moment. To my surprise my genetics appear not to be as ****ty as I first thought as I am losing fat from my stomach/love handles first, thought I was going to have a right problem shifting that so its very motivating. Strength hasn't gone down that much as I'm implementing refeeds. Hardest thing is keeping from all these cravings, especially in this heat it's all too tempting to grab a cornetto from the freezer lol. Anyway did shoulders earlier:

5 x 5 reps DB shoulder press heavy

3 x 8 reps DB press medium weights

3 sets to failure on DB press

Dumbell side lateral raises seated 6 sets 12

Reverse cable flies 3 heavy sets of 8 , 3 medium sets of 12 and finisher for a burn about 20 reps

also did 250cals worth of cardio.


----------



## bartonz20let

Morning bitchaz 

been away on a gym membership sales course, awesome stuff honest, force fed steak and beer Wednesday night and woken at 7am for 40min spin class, brutal beer sweats!!

Got back last night and had a decent sleep, up this morning for a back session.

Deadlift 5 reps

80kg

100kg

130kg (3 rep, struggling with grip not lift)

120

120

Kneeling row 8rep per side, 4 sets with 30kg dbs

Lateral pull-down 4 sets 8rep

52kg

54.3

54.3

54.3

Seated cable row 2 sets 8reps

52kg

45kg

gave up at this point, was out of energy!

things I've learnt this week; spin is cruel but effective and im gonna start going more often and i need some chalk!!

oh, also, gained a bit of weight but list some bf recently, not sure what that's all about, water i expect??


----------



## FelonE1

Leg day done.

Squats-Bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg,130kg,120kg,100kg,8 0kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,40kg,40kg,40kg

Leg Press-125kg,175kg,225kg,275kg,275kg,225kg,225kg,175kg,17 5kg,175kg,125kg,125kg,125kg

Lunges-4 sets of as many reps(not that many by now)15kg

One Legged Bench Squat-4 sets of 8 Bodyweight

Calves

Legpress-4 sets of 25

Seated Calf Raise-4 sets of 25

Was so fvcking hot in the gym I was literally dripping from everywhere lol.They've got a double squat rack now so you end up being face to face with someone else,which can be off putting.Today though there was a hot bird in hotpants squatting opposite me facing the other way,which was even more off putting cos I couldn't stop looking at her ar$e lol.

Had to go Lidls after to get this weeks food and felt like I was doing the farmers walk with the two bags on wobbly legs haha.

Good session though


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Weight was 69.5kg this morning but i had a lot of water last night i think it's settled more on like 69 and a bit.

Up from 68.5kg so i'm slowly putting on weight i think.

Back and biceps tonight

Banged into another 300mg of test this morning as well.

Nothing else to report apart from training legs yesterday with some serious volume, wont be able to walk tomorrow.

I always start with hammys.

Single leg hamstring curls

10kg, 15kg,20kg,25kg x 20 reps

Single leg extension

15kg,20kg,25kg,30kg,25kg x 20,20,15,15,12

Straight leg deadlift

40kg x 10 x 3

single leg wide stance leg press supersetted with both leg wide stance leg press

20kg,30kg,40kg x 15

jefferson squats

30kg x 20 (10 each side) x 3

fixed lunges

Bar weight x 20 (ten each leg) x 3

wide stance squat

40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 10 (or failure)

Leg's we're absolutely destroyed by this point.


----------



## mcrewe123

Not been updating much recently as iv been down the hospital for 3 days, got gall stones and got to have an op to have the gall bladder took out before it causes more problems! So thats going to knock me back abit! Any one had this surgery or similar? And hpw long is the recovery before i can get back to training?

Anyway

Trained last night legs and shoulders supersets

Was feeling pretty weak due to lack of food for 3 days but managed:

Clean and press into leg press 16/14/12/10/8 upping weight on each set

Seated db press into hamstring extensions same reps as above

Front raises same reps as above into 5x5 squats.

Felt abit better after, got gym at 7pm tonight cheat and back!

Back on it for monday though with proper training and diet.

Hope everyones doing well :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

no training for me today and resting up sat aswell. gonna get a refeed in tomorrow


----------



## Wallace86

Haven't been posting not finishing work till 10:30 pm but rattling in my gym sessions when I get home then bed.lol will post up workouts to morrow I'm away to eat


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Trained back today and **** me did i smash it.

Deadlift maxed out at 150kg, most i've ever done is 142kg

close grip lat pull down, topped out at 80kg for 6

wide grip lat pull down topped out at 120kg for 6

Was so ****ed i didn't manage biceps at all, will have to finish them off tomorrow.


----------



## husky

Still like an oven here at the moment so i'm gonna train after midnight when i finish


----------



## 38945

Day off for me today. Legs tomorrow morning.

4 different people have commented how big I am looking in the past 2 days, nice little confidence boost and hopefully a sign things are going well


----------



## FelonE1

RS86 said:


> Day off for me today. Legs tomorrow morning.
> 
> 4 different people have commented how big I am looking in the past 2 days, nice little confidence boost and hopefully a sign things are going well


Looking big today mate


----------



## Stephen9069

*THURSDAY - 25/07/2014*

Cant believe it woke up this morning and my right knee has swollen looks like a lot of fluid in there the day job has been hectic the last couple days and seems to have taken its toll, it didnt help that i had to work again today and tomorrow.

Hopefully alot of the swelling will go by next week so i can crack on with training


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 25/07/2014*
> 
> Cant believe it woke up this morning and my right knee has swollen looks like a lot of fluid in there the day job has been hectic the last couple days and seems to have taken its toll, it didnt help that i had to work again today and tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully alot of the swelling will go by next week so i can crack on with training


Will it just go by itself?


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Will it just go by itself?


hope so mate iv only got sunday off this week so havent got any time to get to the docs


----------



## mcrewe123

Just finished a chest and back superset session.

This new training style is working well, feeling it for a few days after which iv never really had apart from when i first started. Getting really pumped aswel so felt good today, right up until i walked in the changing room pretty pleased with myself took my best off to check my pump lol and in walks one of the older guys i talk to who iv seen do a 3 mins cardio session walk round for a few mins then fvck off on many occasions. He walks in and goes, ****ing hell mate youve lost weight i said "oh cheers" and he said " no i meant you look ill, like skinny and pale" hahaa felt like throwing my shaker at him.

Anyway workout was this:

Chest press into wide grip pull ups

Db flys into bent over row

Low, mid and high cables

Seated cable row

All reps as usual 16/14/12/10/8 increasing weight when reps are reached without pushing myself.


----------



## silver

Its friday....which means hams, glutes and calves!!

Seated leg curl: 3 warmup 30-50, 2 working, 1super ultra mega dropset of death to 120 reps

Wide.high stance.leg press: 5 working

Single lying leg curl: 3 working

Cable abduction: 3 working

Standing calf raise: 4.warm up, 4 working

Fukcing beasted it!!!










Starting to get abit of seperation now


----------



## troponin

Did legs and arms today. Almost died in this heat. Workout was long and. cBA posting it but I managed 120kg for 3 reps 3 sets on squat i was Very pleased with that as my previous 1rm was 130kg but I did have a belt on this time. Didnt do any cardio today as I was too tired. I will be doing cardio on saturday and sunday which will be only cardio/rest day.


----------



## bartonz20let

Morning guys, decided to change up my workout, I've been doing a 4 day split since i started training, chest, back, shoulders & legs and only ever changed exercises but after reading good things on here fir nattys doing full body or upper and lower I've come up with my own take kinda like a blend of upper and lower and full body;

Chest & Back 1

Deadlift 5x5

Seated Row 3x8

Lat Pulldown 3x8

Incline Bench 4x8

Incline Fly 3x8

Pullover 3x8

Leg & Shoulders 1

Squats 5x5

Lunges 4x10

Overhead Press 4x8

Front Raise 3x8

Shrugs 3x8

Chest & Back 2

Decline Press 5x8

Cable Fly Upper 3x8

Cable Fly Lower 3x8

Rocky Pull Up 4x?

Barbell Row 3x8

Bicep Curl 3x16

Legs & Shoulders 2

Clean & Press 5x5

Arnold Press 4x8

Side Raise 3x8

Leg Press (one leg) 6x8

Calf Raise (one leg) 6x8

My thinking is one day on one off as i train now but now ill be hitting each muscle twice every 8 days rather than once using larger compounds for more impact.

thoughts or advice???


----------



## husky

morning girls- heading out to train in a wee bit, its nice and mild today, temp must be about 16 which is perfect,legs getting it today calf raise machine getting loaded up and i'm aiming to come out the garage like a newborn lamb. Refeed is gonna be good today. Enjoy your training guys/girls and mind and get out on the razz tonight, lager, kebabs and chips, fill your bellies


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> morning girls- heading out to train in a wee bit, its nice and mild today, temp must be about 16 which is perfect,legs getting it today calf raise machine getting loaded up and i'm aiming to come out the garage like a newborn lamb. Refeed is gonna be good today. Enjoy your training guys/girls and mind and get out on the razz tonight, lager, kebabs and chips, fill your bellies


----------



## 38945

Just back from gym. Did chest today instead of legs. Legs tomorrow with my cousin. Just a quick sess as going out with the kids

Flat bench - 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 100kg x 6, 100kg x 6, 120kg x 6, 140kg x 3

Incline bench - 4 sets of 70kg x 8

Cable Flyes - 60lb either side x 12, 70lb x 12, 80lb x 12, 90lb x 12, 60lb x 12

Nice pump today. Was going to attempt a new bench PB today (current 150kg) but remembered I wasn't ego lifting so opted for the sets on incline instead.


----------



## silver

FelonE said:


> View attachment 155404


Im lucky that because I have split leg day I dont get this anymore haha :laugh:


----------



## Stephen9069

knee is still looking swollen today



Thankfully im off tomorrow so going to do nothing but ice and rest it


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> knee is still looking swollen today
> 
> View attachment 155436
> 
> 
> Thankfully im off tomorrow so going to do nothing but ice and rest it


Sh1t mate that is swollen


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Sh1t mate that is swollen


Yeah i couldnt even put any weight onto it today makes stretching carpets difficult when your balancing on one leg lol


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah i couldnt even put any weight onto it today makes stretching carpets difficult when your balancing on one leg lol


Ouch


----------



## troponin

Does anybody have any decent 3 day splits? Thinking of changing up from my 5 day.


----------



## 38945

Stephen9069 said:


> knee is still looking swollen today
> 
> View attachment 155436
> 
> 
> Thankfully im off tomorrow so going to do nothing but ice and rest it


 Shiiit. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## Stephen9069

RS86 said:


> Shiiit. Hope it clears up soon


cheers mate


----------



## husky

That looks painful mate, anti inflammitries (sp) and ice pack it.

On a personal note i'm feeling fecking ready to bounce, can wait till i train tomorrow, feeling like a norse god so i am, early start tomorrow after a late finish but dont give a sheet, getting up early doors and arms are getting treated to a sesh themselves tomorrow, gonna be a sore but rewarding one- catch you lot later guy, keep pushing it and each other.

HH


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> That looks painful mate, anti inflammitries (sp) and ice pack it.
> 
> On a personal note i'm feeling fecking ready to bounce, can wait till i train tomorrow, feeling like a norse god so i am, early start tomorrow after a late finish but dont give a sheet, getting up early doors and arms are getting treated to a sesh themselves tomorrow, gonna be a sore but rewarding one- catch you lot later guy, keep pushing it and each other.
> 
> HH


Mate I'm the same, did arms today. Amazing pump.


----------



## 38945

Disappointing day for me.

Went in to do legs and squat rack was being used by a guy doing shoulder press so started on hack squat machine. First warm-up set of 50kg and on 6th rep got really sharp pain on outside of knee, same issue I have had in the past. Assuming this is from deadlifts earlier in the week as they caused this previously.

Still trained on but opted for something a bit different.

Leg Press - 100kg x 12, 140kg x 12, 180kg x 12, 220kg x 12, 260kg x 12 (hurt so reduced weight), 180kg x 12, 180kg x 12

Calf Raises - 5 sets of 50kg x 15

Recumbent Cycle - Full resistance for 10 mins, covered 3km

Hill Climber - Full resistance for 10 mins, 66 strides per min average

Little annoyed but at least legs will get plenty rest til next week and I can try do better then. Plus some cardio was long overdue.


----------



## eezy1

Trained some chest earlier

Warm up DB incline flies - 4 sets, high rep

Flat DB press - 6 sets, pyramid

Incline BB press - 3 sets, pyramid

Dips BW plus 10kg - 3 sets

Cable crossovers - 3 sets with a dropset finish

Had a bit of an epiphany this last week. I was thinking theres no way my shoulder could of gotten as bad as it has just from upping weights on flat. especially as im a freak for good form aswell. So had a think and realized its only gotten really bad since I started doing DB flies with a rotation at the top end of the rep

Could be wrong but ive switched back to standard DB flies and will see if things improve in a couple weeks


----------



## Stephen9069

Booked tomorrow off of work and getting myself to the doctors to see if i can get my knee drained, its been painful today and done a bit of research and scared myself lol so best to get it sorted.


----------



## bartonz20let

Stephen9069 said:


> Booked tomorrow off of work and getting myself to the doctors to see if i can get my knee drained, its been painful today and done a bit of research and scared myself lol so best to get it sorted.


booked it off? As in holiday to go to the doctors??

----------

up at 5.30 this morning, dog walked and just about to go for my first day on my new training plan, legs & shoulders this morning then work.

Squats, Lunges, Oh Press, Raises & Shrugs.


----------



## Stephen9069

bartonz20let said:


> booked it off? As in holiday to go to the doctors??
> 
> ----------
> 
> up at 5.30 this morning, dog walked and just about to go for my first day on my new training plan, legs & shoulders this morning then work.
> 
> Squats, Lunges, Oh Press, Raises & Shrugs.


Well sort of i work as a self employed carpet fitter and work for my father in law so iv said im taking the day off to see if i can get it drained as its causing loss of mobility and i cant kneel on it even with knee pads (Iv tried :crying: it didnt work lol)


----------



## 38945

Stephen9069 said:


> Booked tomorrow off of work and getting myself to the doctors to see if i can get my knee drained, its been painful today and done a bit of research and scared myself lol so best to get it sorted.


 Best of luck n keep us updated bud


----------



## bartonz20let

Stephen9069 said:


> Well sort of i work as a self employed carpet fitter and work for my father in law so iv said im taking the day off to see if i can get it drained as its causing loss of mobility and i cant kneel on it even with knee pads (Iv tried :crying: it didnt work lol)


ah, get ya now 

-------

Back from gym and by my standards, i fooking beasted it!

Squat x5

70kg

110

130

130

135

lunge 4x10 @28kg

db overhead press

30x8

32x8

32x7

30x6

front raise 4x16 12kg

db shrugs 4x8 26kg

put 10kg on my squat and went up a db on overhead press, pleased


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Stephen9069 said:


> Well sort of i work as a self employed carpet fitter and work for my father in law so iv said im taking the day off to see if i can get it drained as its causing loss of mobility and i cant kneel on it even with knee pads (Iv tried :crying: it didnt work lol)


Hope it's alright mate!

What caused it if you dont mind me asking? i couldnt see anything about it.


----------



## mattyhunt

Back after a weekend away, gonna miss the gym tonight because my musclefood delivery came this morning so gonna put that all in the freezer cook up some food for the week and get an early night! Back on it tomorrow and I've got 3 weeks until a festival so gonna be real strict, no cheats, drinking etc.

Hope everyone is keeping on track and doing well, couldn't be bothered to read the 10 pages of updates that i've missed out on!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

I'm just copying and pasting what i put into my own log but...

Weighed myself this morning, 69.9kg (after having a dump and a wizz) lol 5.1kg to go to my goal.

When trimming down my leg hair yesterday I noticed a little lump on my leg, thought it was an underskin spot so picked at it a bit which made it worse. Took a couple of pictures just to keep track on it, it does look like and feel like a spot but as it's like two inches below my injection site from a week and a half ago I'm keeping an eye on it.



That was yesterday, and this is it this morning...



No pain apart from when I irritate it but can definitely feel it when i run my finger over it.

Chest tonight!


----------



## 1manarmy

Well I've Been useless since Friday! Had the weekend off working and not training and really feel like I need a week off to relax but I'm pushing on! Did last shot of sus last Friday so on the roll up to pct! Legs this evening for me


----------



## FelonE1

Chest day done.

Flat Bench

Incline Press(plate loaded machine)

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Crossover

Hammer Grip Bench Press(plate loaded machine)

Dips

Usual procedure,4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets.Dips was just 4 straight sets cos I was fvcked by then.

Abs

Weighted Leg Raises

Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Double Crunches

Side Bends with 24 kg Kettlebell

Woodchoppers with 10kg Medicine ball

2 sets to failure

New PB on bench press,last week got 100kg for 4,this week 100kg for 5,so an extra rep which I'm happy about.Chest was so pumped and rock hard,good sh1t lol.

A P.E Teacher I know at the gym asked if he could jump in on my chest day.I said no sorry because I like to work on my own haha.He talks too much and I'm not there to fvck about.

First time I've done abs in a week,fvck me it felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach.

Good workout


----------



## Stephen9069

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Hope it's alright mate!
> 
> What caused it if you dont mind me asking? i couldnt see anything about it.


Think it was down to squatting then doing a full house the next day just took its toll really.


----------



## Stephen9069

Couldnt get my knee drained just been giving Co-Dryamol and Naproxen hopefully i can get as much of the swelling down as possible today as its back to work tomorrow as for training ill just have to wait and see.

This has been the worst year iv ever had for training and injuries.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Stephen9069 said:


> Think it was down to squatting then doing a full house the next day just took its toll really.


Fair mate, looked like a really bad pin or something lol

Worst case scenario heat up a pin and pop it yourself!


----------



## Stephen9069

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fair mate, looked like a really bad pin or something lol
> 
> Worst case scenario heat up a pin and pop it yourself!


lol not a chance knowing my luck id do more damage than good ill stick with the ice and anti inflams for the time being


----------



## KRSOne

@husky whats the end date of the competition mate? will it be the Monday of what would be the 13th week? (Monday 6th October?) just out of curiosity like


----------



## harrison180

Well today's been busy. Not had much time to eat so that's gone out the window and I won't be able to fit a full training session in. Every little helps I guess


----------



## KRSOne

6th of October sounds like ages away but I bet it will fly by. 12 weeks is a lot of time to make a huge difference, especially when you are looking at like day by day, week by week!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> @husky whats the end date of the competition mate? will it be the Monday of what would be the 13th week? (Monday 6th October?) just out of curiosity like


Not gonna matter, once my nips have stopped burning, my balls have stopped tingling and i've stopped getting weird PIP spots, i'm gonna have this comp


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Not gonna matter, once my nips have stopped burning, my balls have stopped tingling and i've stopped getting weird PIP spots, i'm gonna have this comp


haha, some strong candidates out there mate! I myself have a ton of fat to drop so im hoping ill make a pretty big dent in all this too! and this strong motivation having a comp to account for too, that people will see you deliver your results!

are we gonna do 1st, 2nd, 3rd, natty, non natty considerations too? or is it just best transformation out of original 30? and is it by poll/vote? questions questions!


----------



## eezy1

got a 6 week update before the final 12 aswell i think. when would that fall


----------



## eezy1

im gonna be the only one that ends up fatter than he started the way im eating :laugh:


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> got a 6 week update before the final 12 aswell i think. when would that fall


6 full weeks would end sunday 24th Aug, with the beginning of week 7 Monday 25th. Could do it that sunday?


----------



## eezy1

KRSOne said:


> 6 full weeks would end sunday 24th Aug, with the beginning of week 7 Monday 25th. Could do it that sunday?


sounds good


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> haha, some strong candidates out there mate! I myself have a ton of fat to drop so im hoping ill make a pretty big dent in all this too! and this strong motivation having a comp to account for too, that people will see you deliver your results!
> 
> are we gonna do 1st, 2nd, 3rd, natty, non natty considerations too? or is it just best transformation out of original 30? and is it by poll/vote? questions questions!


When these roids kick into this white chocolate mass i'm gonna be unstoppable.

Ha mate i couldnt care who wins, what matters is that everyone is working hard lol

I reckon poll for natty and juiced.


----------



## husky

Righto

6 week pics to be up by the 1st day of the 7th week, end of comp pics to be up on the 1st day of what will be the 13th week from starting.

As for judging, same as stated at the start fellas, will be the mods doing it not us, and will be all inclusive whether natty or assisted- mods have enough experience to choose and pick out who in their view has made the best transformation over the time period - will be a top three.


----------



## FelonE1

I've got a tenner on myself at Ladbrokes


----------



## harrison180

FelonE said:


> I've got a tenner on myself at Ladbrokes


I got 10 on you to mate... Pence


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> When these roids kick into this white chocolate mass i'm gonna be unstoppable.
> 
> Ha mate i couldnt care who wins, what matters is that everyone is working hard lol
> 
> I reckon poll for natty and juiced.


im hoping to deliver summink special myself! you're right though, its good how everyone has taken on the spirit of things and everyone is working their a$$es off


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> im hoping to deliver summink special myself! you're right though, its good how everyone has taken on the spirit of things and everyone is working their a$$es off


it sounds gay as **** lol but yeah.


----------



## silver

Ive just got 120iu eurotropin ordered  i get it after i get back from scotland this weekend. Me and the girlfriend are going to visit my family


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> it sounds gay as **** lol but yeah.


(nohomo)


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> (nohomo)


(allhomo)


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> (allhomo)


(nohetro)


----------



## Dan94

Squatted 90KG for 5x5 for first time today, quite chuffed

dreading doms tomorrow


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> Squatted 90KG for 5x5 for first time today, quite chuffed
> 
> dreading doms tomorrow


Good lad


----------



## Dan94

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good lad


cheers mate

also hit a deadlift PR at the weekend, 150kg (345lb)


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> also hit a deadlift PR at the weekend, 150kg (345lb)


Did the same myself mate!

What's your weight and stuff?

I'm aiming for 2.5 times my body weight so 172.5kg


----------



## Dan94

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Did the same myself mate!
> 
> What's your weight and stuff?
> 
> I'm aiming for 2.5 times my body weight so 172.5kg


im 76kg mate so I was pretty much bang on 2x my bodyweight which im happy with, only been deadlifting since start of the year


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> im 76kg mate so I was pretty much bang on 2x my bodyweight which im happy with, only been deadlifting since start of the year


Biggest thing for me that helped progress is drop sets, feel like your going to explode but max out, then drop like 20-40kg and so on.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Im still here lurking lads!!!!

Im not a dark horse ..but a brown pony


----------



## husky

Ready to bounce today fellas, get tore in.


----------



## Stephen9069

@husky I'm out mate switching my focus to recovery now my knees going to take a few weeks to get sorted.


----------



## FelonE1

Back day done

Bent Over Rows(underhand grip)

Wide Grip Pull Downs

V-Grip Pull Downs

Seated Row

One Arm Db Row

One Arm Pull Downs

Shrugs

4 sets of 8-12 plus 2 extra drop sets.Shrugs was just 4 straight sets of [email protected] Dumbells.

Right bicep is p1ssing me off,can't go as heavy as I'd like so been doing slightly lower weight with slow negatives/paused sets.Sweating like a mofo as usual.

Good Workout


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> @husky I'm out mate switching my focus to recovery now my knees going to take a few weeks to get sorted.


thats too bad bro. goodluck with your recovery


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> @husky I'm out mate switching my focus to recovery now my knees going to take a few weeks to get sorted.


That's a shame mate


----------



## KRSOne

Stephen9069 said:


> @husky I'm out mate switching my focus to recovery now my knees going to take a few weeks to get sorted.


good luck with your recovery mate. I have knee problems time to time so I can appreciate how sh!t it must be. all the best


----------



## KRSOne

Had a quality sesh yesterday and hoping for a repeat today. Yesterday's and todays training is as follows:

*Monday*

*Chest*

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press	4	12,10,8,6

Barbell Bench Press	4	12,10,8,6

Incline Dumbbell Flys	4	12,10,8,6

Cable Crossovers	4	12,10,8,6

*Biceps*

Incline Dumbbell Curl	3	10,8,6

Preacher Curl	3	10,8,6

Standing Hammer Curl	3	10,8,6

*Tuesday *

Quads, Hamstrings and Glutes

Squat	4	12,10,8,6

45 Degree Leg Press	4	12,10,8,6

Leg Extension	4	12,10,8,6

Stiff Legged Deadlifts	4	12,10,8,6


----------



## husky

Stephen9069 said:


> @husky I'm out mate switching my focus to recovery now my knees going to take a few weeks to get sorted.


I was expecting this mate to be honest as your knee looked to be in a bad way, think i speak for everyone in saying wish you all the best in your recovery and hope you come back stronger , just unlucky that this has happened mate.

HH


----------



## BettySwallocks

Still in, lying quietly in the back ground, acquiring quite a bit of a gut, but i don't maind too much as im nearly at the same strength i have been previously but this time gear free!

Went for a 1RM Clean and press last night @67.5kg, dont know how but i managed five, quite easily aswell to be honest


----------



## Stephen9069

Cheers gents very much appreciated. All the best with the comp and I'll keep following everyone's progress.


----------



## mattyhunt

husky said:


> Righto
> 
> 6 week pics to be up by the 1st day of the 7th week, end of comp pics to be up on the 1st day of what will be the 13th week from starting.
> 
> As for judging, same as stated at the start fellas, will be the mods doing it not us, and will be all inclusive whether natty or assisted- mods have enough experience to choose and pick out who in their view has made the best transformation over the time period - will be a top three.


I'm going to have to get my 6 week pic in on the Tuesday of the 6th week. I'm at a festival from 20th-25th, 25th is the 1st day of the 7th week and I'm going to look dreadful haha!


----------



## troponin

Starting weight: 80KG | Current weight: 78.6KG

Back training at my old gym, no more need to train at that ****ty 24/7 gym. Totally ****ing destroyed back today.

Deadlifts 3 sets | 5 reps at 140kg, 3 reps at 140KG, 1 rep at 140KG then dropped weight and added more reps. Did around 9 sets in total

Heavy dumbell rows more reps as weight is dropped

Heavy cable rows more reps as weight is dropped

A load of work on biceps including hammer curls, preacher curls

Trap bar shrugs for a bit of trap work

Finished off with 25 mins of cardio on treadmill at highest incline.

I'm actually ****ing amazed at what the human body can do, I am dropping fat yet I am gaining strength at the same time... I should have started tracking my macros properly a LONG time ago. Kicking myself now lol. I haven't even touched gear yet (natty) and I am ****ing amazed and motivated as hell now. I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like to be training using AAS. Can't wait to get down to 70KG!!! Might start creatine again but not sure if its helpful/unhelpful on a cut?

Cheers fellas.


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> im gonna be the only one that ends up fatter than he started the way im eating :laugh:


 I'm not cutting til last 6 weeks so wouldn't bank on it lol


----------



## 38945

Epic session today, happy with how it went 

Dumbell shoulder press - 30kg DBs x 10, 35kg DBs x 10, 40kg DBs x 10, 40kg DBs x 10

Cable side raises - 40lb x 10, 40lb x 10, 30lb x 10, 30lb x 10, 30lb x 10

Shoulder Press Machine - Full stack x 10, Full stack x 10, Full stack x 14 (got carried away lol)

Wide grip upright rows - 20kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10

Preacher curls - 30.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 8, 30.5kg x 10, 30.5kg x 10

Cable Curls (singles) - 18kg either side x 10, 22.5kg either side x 10, 27kg either side x 10

Barbell superset (10 strict, 10 bent over the weight half reps with squeeze at top) - 10 x 20kg + 10 x 10kg, 10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg, 10 x 30kg + 10 x 10kg

Chest and Tris first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Davyy

Dissappointed with progress so far (none).. Just ordered a lot of dhacks clen and dhacks var.

Just had a decent back and tris sesh though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dropping BF nicely now - still a long way to go!


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Epic session today, happy with how it went
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press - 30kg DBs x 10, 35kg DBs x 10, 40kg DBs x 10, 40kg DBs x 10
> 
> Cable side raises - 40lb x 10, 40lb x 10, 30lb x 10, 30lb x 10, 30lb x 10
> 
> Shoulder Press Machine - Full stack x 10, Full stack x 10, Full stack x 14 (got carried away lol)
> 
> Wide grip upright rows - 20kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10
> 
> Preacher curls - 30.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 10, 40.5kg x 8, 30.5kg x 10, 30.5kg x 10
> 
> Cable Curls (singles) - 18kg either side x 10, 22.5kg either side x 10, 27kg either side x 10
> 
> Barbell superset (10 strict, 10 bent over the weight half reps with squeeze at top) - 10 x 20kg + 10 x 10kg, 10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg, 10 x 30kg + 10 x 10kg
> 
> Chest and Tris first thing tomorrow.


what i`d give to rep the 40`s on shoulders...

fcuking hate how weak i am on shoulderpress


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Cheat meal.

Sorry boys lol


----------



## harrison180

well this week has gone to sh1t, monday didnt get back in till late then had to go to bed to be up this morning, got in about half 7 tonight and now in bed cuz im up at 2.30am to go to Edinburgh and aberdeen so wont be back till thursday evening.

i been doing bodyweight exercises tho but im fvcked lol


----------



## silver

FlunkyTurtle said:


> View attachment 155628
> 
> 
> Cheat meal.
> 
> Sorry boys lol


I hope you die a horrible painful death......


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Dropping BF nicely now - still a long way to go!


Looking broad mate


----------



## 1manarmy

Sickening chest session earlier

Bb press bar only warm up and rotator cuff curls as they were stiff

70kg x 30reps

100kg x12

110x10

120x6

130x2

Drop set 140x1 100x10 60x11 bar only 16 lol!

Incline press

60x30 reps

80x12

90x10

100x6

105x4

Super set DB flys with DB pull

Overs

14kg x 30

18kgx 12

22kgx 10

24kgx 6

24kgx4

All pull overs with 36kg

Decline hammer strength machine

80kg for 4 sets to failure

Dropped carbs back today as I'm coming off cycle so dropping cals to 3750 clean as a whistle on a 40/40/20 but wondering if I should swap fats for carbs to help natural test levels?


----------



## 38945

FlunkyTurtle said:


> View attachment 155628
> 
> 
> Cheat meal.
> 
> Sorry boys lol


 Looks like my tea from last night and also Sat night, and no I'm not kidding haha


----------



## Davyy

finlay04 said:


> I hope you die a horrible painful death......


So jealous! My dinner was chicken and med rice :'(


----------



## silver

Davyy said:


> So jealous! My dinner was chicken and med rice :'(


Its fine im trained chef so my food tastes good even dieting haha unless.i get lazy.......im.usually lazy in the kitchen.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

RS86 said:


> Looks like my tea from last night and also Sat night, and no I'm not kidding haha


Bulk for life.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Davyy said:


> So jealous! My dinner was chicken and med rice :'(


It's the only thing I look forward to all week lol


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> Sickening chest session earlier
> 
> Bb press bar only warm up and rotator cuff curls as they were stiff
> 
> 70kg x 30reps
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> 110x10
> 
> 120x6
> 
> 130x2
> 
> Drop set 140x1 100x10 60x11 bar only 16 lol!
> 
> Incline press
> 
> 60x30 reps
> 
> 80x12
> 
> 90x10
> 
> 100x6
> 
> 105x4
> 
> Super set DB flys with DB pull
> 
> Overs
> 
> 14kg x 30
> 
> 18kgx 12
> 
> 22kgx 10
> 
> 24kgx 6
> 
> 24kgx4
> 
> All pull overs with 36kg
> 
> Decline hammer strength machine
> 
> 80kg for 4 sets to failure
> 
> Dropped carbs back today as I'm coming off cycle so dropping cals to 3750 clean as a whistle on a 40/40/20 but wondering if I should swap fats for carbs to help natural test levels?


It's funny when people just walk in and see you on your last drop set struggling with a light weight lol


----------



## 1manarmy

FelonE said:


> It's funny when people just walk in and see you on your last drop set struggling with a light weight lol


I get rinsed on the regular for dropping down to bar only lol


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> I get rinsed on the regular for dropping down to bar only lol


Haha gotta squeeze every last bit out mate


----------



## bartonz20let

Spin before work, legs are knacked, deadlifts tomorrow are gonna be interesting


----------



## 38945

Chest and Tris today. Another good session. Tris are pumped from superset.

Bench Press - 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 3, 100kg x 10

Cybex Chest Press machine - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 70kg x 10

Cable Flyes - 50lb either side x 12, 60lb either side x 12, 70lb either side x 12, 100lb either side x 10 straight into 50lb either side x 10

Tricep Pushdowns Double/Single superset (10 reps double, 10 reps single)- 70kg double + 27.5kg singles for 6 sets

Weighted Dips (with 3 chains) - 10 reps, 10 reps, 20 reps, 20 reps

Incline Press - 60kg x 10 for 3 sets to finish


----------



## KRSOne

RS86 said:


> Chest and Tris today. Another good session. Tris are pumped from superset.
> 
> Bench Press - 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 3, 100kg x 10
> 
> Cybex Chest Press machine - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 70kg x 10
> 
> Cable Flyes - 50lb either side x 12, 60lb either side x 12, 70lb either side x 12, 100lb either side x 10 straight into 50lb either side x 10
> 
> Tricep Pushdowns Double/Single superset (10 reps double, 10 reps single)- 70kg double + 27.5kg singles for 6 sets
> 
> Weighted Dips (with 3 chains) - 10 reps, 10 reps, 20 reps, 20 reps
> 
> Incline Press - 60kg x 10 for 3 sets to finish


Some nice lifts there


----------



## FelonE1

Right my UK-M bredrin I've just got back from shoulder day.

Db Shoulder Press

Hammer Grip Shoulder Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Rear Delts

4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises

Decline Crunches

Double Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

4 sets to failure

Haven't done Db shoulder press for a while but managed to rep with the 30kg Dbs which I couldn't last time I tried,so happy with that.

Up until last week I was too tired to hit abs after I blasted the main muscle I was training but this week feeling more energetic so smashing abs again now.

Good workout,enjoyed it.High intensity all the way baby


----------



## mattyhunt

FelonE said:


> It's funny when people just walk in and see you on your last drop set struggling with a light weight lol


Hahah this is the worst!


----------



## KRSOne

Abs and cardio for me today, not the most interesting of days for me. would like to throw in some forearms, but don't think it would be a good idea with back tomorrow. Weight is deffo dropping and some big changes in the mirror and my attitude towards everything.

At the end of this even if I don't come close to winning, ill be happy knowing ive managed to make some good progress, stay consistent, and not cheat, while holding down a 9-5


----------



## eezy1

got some legs done in the a.m

that is all :tongue:


----------



## mattyhunt

Back day yesterday was

Deads

8x70 - 8x70 - 8x90 - 6x135 - 6x135 - 6x135

Weighted pull up with dumbbell

4x6x12 followed by 6xbw

Seated row

12x40 - 6x60 - 6x60 - 8x50 - 8x50

One arm dumbbell row

3x8x32

Shrug

4x12x32

Cable crunch

3x25x35

Lying leg raise with hip thrust (on a bench)

3x12

Gonna smash some chest tonight, cant wait to get out of this office!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

RS86 said:


> Chest and Tris today. Another good session. Tris are pumped from superset.
> 
> Bench Press - 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 3, 100kg x 10
> 
> Cybex Chest Press machine - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 70kg x 10
> 
> Cable Flyes - 50lb either side x 12, 60lb either side x 12, 70lb either side x 12, 100lb either side x 10 straight into 50lb either side x 10
> 
> Tricep Pushdowns Double/Single superset (10 reps double, 10 reps single)- 70kg double + 27.5kg singles for 6 sets
> 
> Weighted Dips (with 3 chains) - 10 reps, 10 reps, 20 reps, 20 reps
> 
> Incline Press - 60kg x 10 for 3 sets to finish


my god i'd love to be able to bench what you bench.

Struggled on 90kg on monday


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Rest day yesterday so back to square one again today.

Gonna go for legs i think - Hopefully they'll be alright for pinning on friday.


----------



## silver

Looking through some pics and realised how quickly ive changed. Especially my legs










Start










Friday

Id say there is a fairly.notable change


----------



## 38945

FlunkyTurtle said:


> my god i'd love to be able to bench what you bench.


 Thanks mate. Because I gave shoulders a beasting yesterday I didn't feel comfy pushing for any more but my previous PB of 150kg is likely to be surpassed in the very near future based on how I felt today.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

finlay04 said:


> Looking through some pics and realised how quickly ive changed. Especially my legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> Id say there is a fairly.notable change


Good old Topman pants.

Jealous of the seperation of your hamstrings!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

RS86 said:


> Thanks mate. Because I gave shoulders a beasting yesterday I didn't feel comfy pushing for any more but my previous PB of 150kg is likely to be surpassed in the very near future based on how I felt today.


Mate that's like pushing a mountain for me! still a serious weight.

I was genuienly dissapointed i wasn't any further forward, i was like 400 calories down which has affected me before so will give it a smash again next week


----------



## silver

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good old Topman pants.
> 
> Jealous of the seperation of your hamstrings!


I have never owned anything from top man haha

I have to admit i do have good genetics as far as my legs are concerned. Even with higher bf I have clean quad ham seperation


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> got some legs done in the a.m
> 
> that is all :tongue:


Some legs that is all...hmm does that mean it was a half hearted session? Dont u just love leg day...i cannot sit properly today from mon legs...started holdong at the top of leg extention fpr a few seconds and now wish i hadnt...wot do u do for leg day?


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Some legs that is all...hmm does that mean it was a half hearted session? Dont u just love leg day...i cannot sit properly today from mon legs...started holdong at the top of leg extention fpr a few seconds and now wish i hadnt...wot do u do for leg day?


i dont do anything (in the gym) half assed skye!

but it was a bit of a dload session because i felt burned out if im honest. I do the same with leg extensions but only hold the final rep for aslong as i can and then do the slowest negative i can to finish. I was walking down the gyms 4 flights of stairs afterwards and caused a traffic jam behind me 

I keep it simple with legs. I go quad and ham extensions heavy to begin with and then hit squats or legpress after. Then i go back to the dual quad/ham extension and burn out with supersets between the 2. Then i do calves

one thing i defo need to start doing regular is lunges. when ive tried them i keep falling over though. look like a right bell


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

finlay04 said:


> I have never owned anything from top man haha
> 
> I have to admit i do have good genetics as far as my legs are concerned. Even with higher bf I have clean quad ham seperation


Looks like a classic topman print!

All about the H&M 3 packs these days, i burn through those bastard quick.


----------



## silver

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Looks like a classic topman print!
> 
> All about the H&M 3 packs these days, i burn through those bastard quick.


**** knows where they came from. Probably asda. I hate paying money so haha


----------



## troponin

Please help lads. Im a bit scared im cutting the wrong way. Weight yesterday was 78.6 but today its 77.8. I weighed at the same time and diet and water intake been near identical. A 0.8kg loss in 24 hours. Could it be that my cals are too low? Strength seems similar if not better on some lifts but reps on chest have decreased (i put it down to the deficit and the fact im not using creatine like I was on my bulk). Cals at around 2200 with at 40/30/30 p/f/c.

Am i worrying over nothing and is it just water weight or should i increase cals? Cheers


----------



## mcrewe123

Monday: arms superset

Ez preacher curl

Standing ez bar curl

Db curls

30sec break and repeat x5

Reps:12 of each

Rope pushdown

Overhead extension

Dips

30sec break repeat x5

16/14/12/12/10

Tuesday: chest and back

Flat bench into wide grip pull ups

5 sets

16/14/12/10/8

Increasing weight where i can.

Incline db flys into barbell row

Se reps as above increasing weight each set

Cable crossover into seated cable row

16/16/14/12/12

Increasing weight on each set


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> i dont do anything (in the gym) half assed skye!
> 
> but it was a bit of a dload session because i felt burned out if im honest. I do the same with leg extensions but only hold the final rep for aslong as i can and then do the slowest negative i can to finish. I was walking down the gyms 4 flights of stairs afterwards and caused a traffic jam behind me
> 
> I keep it simple with legs. I go quad and ham extensions heavy to begin with and then hit squats or legpress after. Then i go back to the dual quad/ham extension and burn out with supersets between the 2. Then i do calves
> 
> one thing i defo need to start doing regular is lunges. when ive tried them i keep falling over though. look like a right bell


Lol...lunges are killer they re my staple coz I can't squat due to injuries but I think they are underestimated. Try doing the stationary lunge until u find ya balance or a lesser weight if ur holding weights I find when I go heavy with weight on lunges it can unbalance ya a fair bit.


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Lol...lunges are killer they re my staple coz I can't squat due to injuries but I think they are underestimated. Try doing the stationary lunge until u find ya balance or a lesser weight if ur holding weights I find when I go heavy with weight on lunges it can unbalance ya a fair bit.


I've fallen over a few times doing stationary lunges at the end of a leg workout haha


----------



## troponin

Also did chest back and triceps today:

Incline dumbell press 5 heavy sets of 1-7 reps starting at 70LBS

Incline dumbell press 6 light sets till failure and burn starting at 45LBS

Flat dumbell flies 3 sets medium weight (25lbs) till failure and burn

Wide grip pulldown 5 heavy sets of 1-7 reps starting at 150LBS

Close grip pulldown 6 medium sets till failure and burn

Skullcrushers 3 heavy sets 8 reps

Dumbell extension 3 heavy sets 8 reps

Close grip bench press 6 sets first 3 sets at 60kg last three at 40KG.

Chest was wobbling and shaking like a good one after that haha.


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I've fallen over a few times doing stationary lunges at the end of a leg workout haha


Yh but ur just a mong :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Yh but ur just a mong :lol:


Yeah but a sexy one :tongue:


----------



## mattyhunt

Chest day today

Bench press

12x40 - 12x60 - 6x80 - 1x100 - 6x80 - 12x60 - 20xbar

Incline dumbbell press

6-6-4x32

Flat dumbbell fly

12-12-12x16

Wide grip dips

7-7-6-6x10

Incline fly dropset

8-5-3x22/12

20 min cross train 325 cals

First cardio session of the week!

Gonna try and wake up nice and early for a fasted run


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Chest day today
> 
> Bench press
> 
> 12x40 - 12x60 - 6x80 - 1x100 - 6x80 - 12x60 - 20xbar
> 
> Incline dumbbell press
> 
> 6-6-4x32
> 
> Flat dumbbell fly
> 
> 12-12-12x16
> 
> Wide grip dips
> 
> 7-7-6-6x10
> 
> Incline fly dropset
> 
> 8-5-3x22/12
> 
> 20 min cross train 325 cals
> 
> First cardio session of the week!
> 
> Gonna try and wake up nice and early for a fasted run


Nice


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Yeah but a sexy one :tongue:


Tut felonE why does ur mrs keep lying to u :thumbdown:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Tut felonE why does ur mrs keep lying to u :thumbdown:


You pm'd me and told me lol


----------



## bartonz20let

Chest and back today, got my new routine wrong so no deadlifts, quite glad tbh, been spin, squats, spin in the last 3 days, legs are fooked.

Flat bench, 2 Cable fly variations, Rocky Pull ups, Standing Rows & Bicep Curls today.

Going well and losing good bodyfat, quite happy with my progress now, still got a bit to go but should have made a decent change by the end of this.


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> You pm'd me and told me lol


Thanks..feeling exposed


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..feeling exposed


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Did legs today, felt stupidly weak, No idea why. Barely lifted anything, barely did anything but i'm ****ed lol


----------



## eezy1

haters gonna hate



literally got choc all over my face from trying to lick what was left out the tub

simply amazing


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> haters gonna hate
> 
> View attachment 155703
> 
> 
> literally got choc all over my face from trying to lick what was left out the tub
> 
> simply amazing


You filthy filthy whore....


----------



## 1manarmy

Back and bi's today

3 sets wide pull ups to failure to warm up

T bar bent over bb rows

30x80kg

12x120

10x140

8x160

6x170

Under hand bb rows

4 Straight sets of 12 with 90kg

V bar pull down slow eccentric

75kg x 12 (5 second negative)

Under hand narrow grip pull down

Same as above

Bi's

Gvt with chains on the ez bar (17.5kg per chain each side)

Seated hammer curls

Gvt with 14kg

20mins LISS on the cross trainer


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

1manarmy said:


> Back and bi's today
> 
> 3 sets wide pull ups to failure to warm up
> 
> T bar bent over bb rows
> 
> 30x80kg
> 
> 12x120
> 
> 10x140
> 
> 8x160
> 
> 6x170
> 
> Under hand bb rows
> 
> 4 Straight sets of 12 with 90kg
> 
> V bar pull down slow eccentric
> 
> 75kg x 12 (5 second negative)
> 
> Under hand narrow grip pull down
> 
> Same as above
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Gvt with chains on the ez bar (17.5kg per chain each side)
> 
> Seated hammer curls
> 
> Gvt with 14kg
> 
> 20mins LISS on the cross trainer


Beast.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Practicing posing today, seriously want to compete but i'm still too far away from where i need to be.

anyone doing the beginner stars of tomorrow in november?


----------



## jadakiss2009

RS86 said:


> Looks like my tea from last night and also Sat night, and no I'm not kidding haha


Dinner or tea? Wtf is tea and no not tge drink lol


----------



## 38945

jadakiss2009 said:


> Dinner or tea? Wtf is tea and no not tge drink lol


 I'm not English so tea is what we have after our dinner but before supper


----------



## mattyhunt

Morning cardio done, just cooking some breakfast. Just over 4 miles 520 cals. Set a few new records as well! 7:47 mile, 5k in 25 mins. Wasn't try to set any records wanted to take it easy seeing as I'm training legs tonight!


----------



## FelonE1

Arm day done.

Triceps

Rope Pushdowns

Reverse Grip T-Bar Pushdowns

Single Arm Cable Extensions

Db Kickbacks

Biceps

Narrow Grip Ez Bar Curls

Wide Grip E Bar Curls

Db Curls

Single Arm Cable Curls

4 Sets of 10-15 with 2 extra drop sets on every exercise.

Great session,arms were as C.T says "Stupid Pumped". Veins busting out of my arms and shoulders.

A girl I know came over and asked if I'd giver her a hand cos she can't get it up......I said I wish I had that fvcking problem,I can't keep it down at the moment lol.

Some plank asked me to spot him while he did seated cable curls.I said I'm not fvcking spotting you on that mate,if it's too heavy lower the weight.

All in all another great workout


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Shoulders tonight then Nando's with the boys.

All the gains


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Shoulders tonight then Nando's with the boys.
> 
> All the gains


Make sure you eat loads and loads,maybe get a kebab on the way home :whistling:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Make sure you eat loads and loads,maybe get a kebab on the way home :whistling:


You trying to get me fat?

I'm already fat :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You trying to get me fat?
> 
> I'm already fat :whistling:


Noooo :whistling:

No you're not


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Noooo :whistling:
> 
> No you're not


Hit the big 70kg this morning 

70.4 to be exact.

only 50 pounds behind you


----------



## KRSOne

Thursday

Back

Wide Grip Pull Up/Lat pulldown	4	12,10,8,6

Close Grip Pull Down	4	12,10,8,6

One Arm Dumbbell Row	4	12,10,8,6

Bent Over Barbell Row	4	12,10,8,6

looking forward to today. back is definitely my best day


----------



## micky12

sorry boy's and girl's i need to withdraw from the comp as unexpected personal life has got in the way so training and diet has sort of went out the window .

best to luck to the rest of you lot:thumb:


----------



## eezy1

micky12 said:


> sorry boy's and girl's i need to withdraw from the comp as unexpected personal life has got in the way so training and diet has sort of went out the window .
> 
> best to luck to the rest of you lot:thumb:


thought i hadnt seen you about. sh!t happens mate. goodluck


----------



## eezy1

we`re dropping like flies lol whos next


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> we`re dropping like flies lol whos next


I've got too much money down at the bookies to drop out.


----------



## eezy1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've got too much money down at the bookies to drop out.


money on that ur gonna come last?? :tongue: good bet


----------



## 38945

micky12 said:


> sorry boy's and girl's i need to withdraw from the comp as unexpected personal life has got in the way so training and diet has sort of went out the window .
> 
> best to luck to the rest of you lot:thumb:


 Sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> money on that ur gonna come last?? :tongue: good bet


Money that your not going to be able to lift up the participation trophy, bit to heavy bud


----------



## eezy1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Money that your not going to be able to lift up the participation trophy, bit to heavy bud


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KRSOne

micky12 said:


> sorry boy's and girl's i need to withdraw from the comp as unexpected personal life has got in the way so training and diet has sort of went out the window .
> 
> best to luck to the rest of you lot:thumb:


Hope everything is okay bud. good luck!


----------



## eezy1

all the lads that have had to drop out can still stick around and post up some workouts and progress if they want

more the merrier


----------



## Wallace86

I'm still in Iv just been finishing work late 11:30 joys of good weather.... But I have been smashing the gym still..

I have a note of all my workouts so I will post last weeks and this weeks up either later or tommorow after work  how many people have pulled out??


----------



## husky

i'm heading back to mainland tonight so i'll get participants updated when i get back, anyone who has opted out makesure your still dropping in and ripping it big time.On plus point its been proven today that English fellas grow more if they drink lager and eat chips and pizza, so you guys get out there and do your bit for ukm:whistling:


----------



## 1manarmy

Shoulder day

Bb press this was an awesome new exercise I'm trying

1 minute per set no less and not allowed to rest the bar. 45 seconds rest then another set until 6 sets is done! I managed this with 50kg and it was ****ing hard work

Standing DB press

12x20kg

10x24kg

8x25kg

6x28kg

Super set with front raises

12x10kg

10x12kg

8x12kg

6x14kg

Side raises straight sets super set with upright rows

15kgx15 reps for 4 sets

Rows with 25kg bar

Face pulls super set with plate shrugs

20mins LISS


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> Shoulder day
> 
> Bb press this was an awesome new exercise I'm trying
> 
> 1 minute per set no less and not allowed to rest the bar. 45 seconds rest then another set until 6 sets is done! I managed this with 50kg and it was ****ing hard work
> 
> Standing DB press
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x24kg
> 
> 8x25kg
> 
> 6x28kg
> 
> Super set with front raises
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x12kg
> 
> 8x12kg
> 
> 6x14kg
> 
> Side raises straight sets super set with upright rows
> 
> 15kgx15 reps for 4 sets
> 
> Rows with 25kg bar
> 
> Face pulls super set with plate shrugs
> 
> 20mins LISS


Good workout mate


----------



## 1manarmy

FelonE said:


> Good workout mate


Its a naughty little workout bud and if on your own its easily do able in 45 mins


----------



## FelonE1

1manarmy said:


> Its a naughty little workout bud and if on your own its easily do able in 45 mins


Bet you were burning after that haha


----------



## Wallace86

This was from last Wednesday

Flat bench- 60kgx15,70kgx12,85kgx10,90kgx8,90kgx8

Incline press-BB-70kgx8x3 70kgx6x1

Pec deck-full stack (60kg) Plus20kgx15x5

SS

Poly metric push-ups-AMAP..

This was just a small workout in garage as I got home late 11:30pm  and a tad sun burnt still done a good sesh...


----------



## eezy1

1manarmy said:


> Shoulder day
> 
> Bb press this was an awesome new exercise I'm trying
> 
> 1 minute per set no less and not allowed to rest the bar. 45 seconds rest then another set until 6 sets is done! I managed this with 50kg and it was ****ing hard work
> 
> Standing DB press
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x24kg
> 
> 8x25kg
> 
> 6x28kg
> 
> Super set with front raises
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x12kg
> 
> 8x12kg
> 
> 6x14kg
> 
> Side raises straight sets super set with upright rows
> 
> 15kgx15 reps for 4 sets
> 
> Rows with 25kg bar
> 
> Face pulls super set with plate shrugs
> 
> 20mins LISS


gonna give those BB presses a go mate. really like the sound of them, always trying to up the intensity and no bar rest sounds spot on

is that fiddy KG including bar or not


----------



## Wallace86

Friday-

Biceps

Cable curls-36kgx15x5

SS

Single cable Curls-14kgx15x5

Rope hammer curls- 10x10- never kept the weight at same it changed from 56kg down to 9kg so every set my partner changed the pin and was amazing pump.. Try it lads..

Single Standing cable curls to begind head-18kgx12x5

Now this killed my biceps. Preacher machine occlusion training-leg wraps round shoulder and bicep gap- 25kgx15x3

Finished off with some abz machine stuff..

Not a crazy workout but it still done the trick I left feeling satisfied it's what we do boys that's why we love training


----------



## Wallace86

Saturday Morning

Squats.

Squats 60x12,80x12,100x5,120x5,130x5,140x5,140x5

100x8, 60x8

Leg press-130x12,180x12,230x12,280x12,

330x12

Then work down to 80.

Leg extensions- 8/6/5 drop set 35/25/15 each leg.. Occlusion Training using knee wraps around thigh ouch I still felt legs in Tuesday haha

Saturday Night

Back

Wide grip pull downs-5x12

Close grip-pull downs-5x12

T-bar rows-20kgx12/40kgx12/60x3x12

Standing lat pulls to waist-4x12x30kg each side.


----------



## Wallace86

Sunday

Chest Thrash

Chest

FB- 60x12/80x12/90x10/95x8/100x6/105x5/100x5

DB press-35x8x4

DB Flyes 22.5x10-12x4

SS Plate raises-12x4

Triceps-V pulldowns-70kgx8x4

SS single pulldowns-14kgx10x4

Reverse grip pulldowns-56kgx4x12

SS rope pulldowns 36kgx12x4

All in all a good heavy week towards the end smashing some PB on squats and creeping over 100kg on bench.


----------



## Wallace86

Also Iv kinda dropped a wee bit BF noticed my abs are through a bit better and Iv dropped a kilo or two putting this down to being back out working 15hours a day on my feet constant diets still bang on if anything I'm eating more meet less carbs (although I'm craving the carbs and feeling a little tired but again boils down to how much we want it  )

Hope everyone is getting on good and smashing this sorry not been on for a good blather I live a hectic lifestyle haha, il hopefully have a new PC this weekend so il make a point of coming on and get involved a bit more.... Juggling a new born a hyper 3year old and working 14-16hours a day is crazy haha but I love it... End of this comp I'm going back in sus and mast...

Hopefully more transformations come up I will be entering them all I feel great reminds me when I used to Thai box training everyday love the buzz and feeling pritty dam awesome .


----------



## troponin

Like many others I also trained shoulders today.

Dumbbell shoulder press 5 sets of 5 reps at 55LBS - normally manage 60LBS but cutting and starting to feel it 

Dumbbell shoulder press 3 sets of 15 reps at 30lbs - they burned bad

Side laterals 6 sets of 12 reps got a NICCEEE rounded medial delt pump

Reverse flyes 3 sets of 10 for the rear delt action

Cardio 170cals worth. I can't wait for this bull5hit cut to be over and done with so i can start putting some size on again. Demoralizing that strength has gone down a bit but need to get down to 14%. Never getting this fat ever again lol.

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1

Ripping it up said:


> Also Iv kinda dropped a wee bit BF noticed my abs are through a bit better and Iv dropped a kilo or two putting this down to being back out working 15hours a day on my feet constant diets still bang on if anything I'm eating more meet less carbs (although I'm craving the carbs and feeling a little tired but again boils down to how much we want it  )
> 
> Hope everyone is getting on good and smashing this sorry not been on for a good blather I live a hectic lifestyle haha, il hopefully have a new PC this weekend so il make a point of coming on and get involved a bit more.... Juggling a new born a hyper 3year old and working 14-16hours a day is crazy haha but I love it... End of this comp I'm going back in sus and mast...
> 
> Hopefully more transformations come up I will be entering them all I feel great reminds me when I used to Thai box training everyday love the buzz and feeling pritty dam awesome .


Good stuff bruv


----------



## 1manarmy

eezy1 said:


> gonna give those BB presses a go mate. really like the sound of them, always trying to up the intensity and no bar rest sounds spot on
> 
> is that fiddy KG including bar or not


Yes mate 15 plates either end! Make sure you get the weight right so not rest or spot is needed! I tried 60kg and it was far to

Much! 50 is great for me to complete it! I feel that more than repping 80kg for 8 or 9


----------



## troponin

Mum said shes making some fried chicken tomorrow. She knows I cant resist the spicy greasy oily salty goodness. Gonna have to up cardio from 200 to 500 cals to compensate. First "cheat" food ive eaten so far.


----------



## mattyhunt

Leg day:

Squats

(Smith) 12x20 - 12x40

Then managed to get on the rack

8x60

6x8x110

2x6x110

8x60

Ham curl drop set

3x8x60/30

Dumbbell lunge

2x12x14

Quad extension triple drop

3x6x70/50/30

Calf raises

3x20xbw - no equipment available

Hanging leg raise

15-15-15

Side bend

15-15-15x20

Wanted to do some weighted crunches to finish but was too busy

Legs are sore after the run this morning and the workou!


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> all the lads that have had to drop out can still stick around and post up some workouts and progress if they want
> 
> more the merrier


Training - Nil

Nutrition - 1 X Large meat feast pizza from pizza hut lol

will be sure to post up some progress pics of my solid bulking gains lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Stephen9069 said:


> Training - Nil
> 
> Nutrition - 1 X Large meat feast pizza from pizza hut lol
> 
> will be sure to post up some progress pics of my solid bulking gains lol


Bulk for life lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

3rd set of injections this morning. HGC went in fine, no blood and barely any pain.

Did my quad injection further round to the side today as i want to avoid doing the same site.

Seems fine but tomorrow will tell, i've been doing them in the morning so that i walk around all day on it which most people say helps.

Back and biceps tonight, 70.4kg this morning 4.6kg to go to hit my goal.

Did shoulders last night and started on traps, my whole shoulder was bursting out, had to rush my session though so could have done more.

Still worried i'm not going heavy enough, i'm getting a serious pump but i never really get doms anymore

Side note hercules is a solid 5/10 film, wouldnt personally bother.


----------



## 38945

Been struck down with a bug. No training yesterday or tonight and not sure if I will manage Sunday. On the plus side because I can't eat as much and food is exiting quickly each and every way I do look a little leaner.

Probs rest up and once I am back on it in next few days its time to clean the diet up and introduce a bit more cardio, start stripping back the blubber.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

RS86 said:


> Been struck down with a bug. No training yesterday or tonight and not sure if I will manage Sunday. On the plus side because I can't eat as much and food is exiting quickly each and every way I do look a little leaner.
> 
> Probs rest up and once I am back on it in next few days its time to clean the diet up and introduce a bit more cardio, start stripping back the blubber.


swings and roundabouts lol


----------



## FelonE1

Leg day done

Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40 ,40,40

Leg Press-120,170,220,270,320,270,220,170,170,120,120

Leg Extension

Seated Hamstring Curls

Seated Calves

Standing Calves

Can't remember the weight of the extensions but it wasn't very heavy,about 50kg I think.4 sets of about 10 with 2 drop sets.Stood up after I'd finished em and my legs buckled lol.

Was supposed to do abs but was totally exhausted and didn't have the energy.

The 20 min walk home was slow and painful.

Good session


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> Leg day done
> 
> *Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40 ,40,40*
> 
> *
> *Leg Press-120,170,220,270,320,270,220,170,170,120,120
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> Seated Hamstring Curls
> 
> Seated Calves
> 
> Standing Calves
> 
> Can't remember the weight of the extensions but it wasn't very heavy,about 50kg I think.4 sets of about 10 with 2 drop sets.Stood up after I'd finished em and my legs buckled lol.
> 
> Was supposed to do abs but was totally exhausted and didn't have the energy.
> 
> The 20 min walk home was slow and painful.
> 
> Good session


fcuk that


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> fcuk that


That's what seperates the men from the boys lol


----------



## KRSOne

FelonE said:


> That's what seperates the men from the boys lol


would destroy me like. specially as im spending a lot of time doing hiit and liss on the bike! low volume seems to work really well with me too but fair play to you. big sets!


----------



## eezy1

Back today:

Started with a big rear delts set to warm things up

Inverted grip lat pulldown - 4 sets - PB hit

DB rows - 4 sets - PB hit

Seated inverted grip low pulley row - 4 sets

Heavy fcuk off BB shrugs - 4 sets

couple sets of pullups to failure

The End.


----------



## eezy1

KRSOne said:


> would destroy me like. specially as im spending a lot of time doing hiit and liss on the bike! low volume seems to work really well with me too but fair play to you. big sets!


its person dependent mate. sometimes less is more :laugh:

or maybe thats just what the lazy cnuts like me say :whistling:


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> its person dependent mate. sometimes less is more :laugh:
> 
> or maybe thats just what the lazy cnuts like me say :whistling:


then we are both lazy cnuts haha:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

KRSOne said:


> would destroy me like. specially as im spending a lot of time doing hiit and liss on the bike! low volume seems to work really well with me too but fair play to you. big sets!


It destroyed me lol


----------



## KRSOne

*
Friday*

*Shoulders*

Smith Machine Shoulder Press	4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Reverse Fly / rear delts	4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Shrugs 4	12,10,8,6

*Triceps*

Tricep Extension	3	10,8,6

One Arm Cable Extension	3	10,8,6

Dips 3	Failure


----------



## mattyhunt

FelonE said:


> Leg day done
> 
> Squats-Bar,40,60,80,100,120,120,100,100,80,80,60,60,60,40 ,40,40
> 
> Leg Press-120,170,220,270,320,270,220,170,170,120,120
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> Seated Hamstring Curls
> 
> Seated Calves
> 
> Standing Calves
> 
> Can't remember the weight of the extensions but it wasn't very heavy,about 50kg I think.4 sets of about 10 with 2 drop sets.Stood up after I'd finished em and my legs buckled lol.
> 
> Was supposed to do abs but was totally exhausted and didn't have the energy.
> 
> The 20 min walk home was slow and painful.
> 
> Good session


Awesome!

How many reps do you do with the squats? Are they tapered?


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Awesome!
> 
> How many reps do you do with the squats? Are they tapered?


About 20 on the 40kg getting less the heavier weight.Did about 3 on the 2nd 120kg set.Then as I'm going back down the weights I'm doing more reps and when I hit the last few sets I do paused reps


----------



## bartonz20let

Looks like I'm doing tough mudda on Sunday so taking a few days off training to make sure I'm fresh, gonna be epic


----------



## troponin

Got blood tests back (went doctors as I was feeling tired). Doesn't look good

Mean cell volume - 78.9 (80-99.0 normal) so low hematocrit

Mean cell haemoglobin concentration - 368 (310-350 normal)

Seems legit lol

Serum urea - 9.1 (2.5-7.8 normal)

Serum folate - 19.6 (3.0-14.4 normal)

Also looks like I have hypothyroidism as my TSH is within american guidelines for hypothyroidism but just out for the NHS ones. Will get free T3 and T4 tested. My grandma, dad and cousins all have hypo so sure i have it too.

Liver function was fantastic, everything very low so thats good. Need to get this lot all sorted hopefully pretty soon but the earliest appointment they could give me was 2 weeks time.... if anyone can shed anymore light on these results it would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## bartonz20let

So, did my volunteering for tough mudder so I can get a cheap gig tomorrow, looks properly brutal.

I was in bag storage, smiling happy people come in, drop bags then 2 hours later they return limping, bleeding, shivering and generally broken!

Going for a pre mudder Nandos in a bit then early to bed, 12 miles and 25 obstacles across the moors of north Yorkshire tomorrow.

Cant wait!!!


----------



## 1manarmy

Arms for me today! Trained at another gym and enjoyed my session!

Ez bar curls SS standing hammers

Seated DB curls slow eccentric

Seated cable flat bar curls (half rom)

Tri's

Bb close grip press

Rope extension on cables slow eccentric

Over head v bar pushes

Skull crushers performed on the floor


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Smashed back today - Really couldn't be ****d to go, woke up from a nap at 4pm happened to see a motivation video on Facebook and then went lol

Smashed deadliest and got another PB lol 150kg for 3, up two from last week, and then 160kg for 1.

Side note, lat spread is getting there!


----------



## KRSOne

Rest day for me today, but seeing some huge differences already in myself and im absolutely buzzing to see this though. Cardio twice tomorrow, then back to weights Monday


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north

Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg

Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set

Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set

Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set

Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6 

Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


----------



## KRSOne

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north
> 
> Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg
> 
> Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set
> 
> Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set
> 
> Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set
> 
> Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6
> 
> Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


jesus those fuking wings


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north
> 
> Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg
> 
> Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set
> 
> Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set
> 
> Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set
> 
> Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6
> 
> Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


My god, those wings. Your bald eagle wing span makes mine look like a moth!


----------



## eezy1

Chest done today:

Incline DB press superset with incline DB flies - 5 sets - 35kg/15kg

Decline BB press - 4 sets with a drop to finish

Straight arm standing cable flies - 4 sets

Tricep work:

Single arm cable extension - 3 sets

EZ skulls - 3 sets

V bar overhead extension - 3 sets

Done.


----------



## harrison180

Well I ain't having a week like last week again. Feel like I'm back to square one. I'm hoping the loss of a kg is fat or something cuz my diet is pretty good and healthy now.

Now week 4 begins


----------



## KRSOne

Went to go and get some new suit trousers for work, and really happy with myself. My legs are finally starting to get a bit of seperation (which is huge for me), and I comfortably got in a 36 in waist (although way too small on the legs) compared to what would be my usual 38/40. Had to grab a 40 in the end because my legs made the pockets pull outwards and crumple which isnt a good look, but im still dead pleased overall!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> Went to go and get some new suit trousers for work, and really happy with myself. My legs are finally starting to get a bit of seperation (which is huge for me), and I comfortably got in a 36 in waist (although way too small on the legs) compared to what would be my usual 38/40. Had to grab a 40 in the end because my legs made the pockets pull outwards and crumple which isnt a good look, but im still dead pleased overall!
> 
> View attachment 155937
> 
> 
> View attachment 155938
> 
> 
> View attachment 155939


Nice one mate - I'm glad everyones seeing results from the hard work.


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Nice one mate - I'm glad everyones seeing results from the hard work.


cheers buddy! only a quarter of the way though just the now. still a lot of time to fuking destroy it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> cheers buddy! only a quarter of the way though just the now. still a lot of time to fuking destroy it


I'm not looking forward to the end of the comp because that's when my cycle finish's lol

goodbye gains lol

I still haven't really felt anything from the test yet either.

Lads should it be stupidly obvious?


----------



## eezy1

couldnt tell you ya dirty druggie

im all natural


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> couldnt tell you ya dirty druggie
> 
> im all natural


Hey, i'm natty......

In the sense that the test hasn't kick in yet


----------



## husky

Morning fellas back on it today like a mofo, full body session coming up,then a nightshift to follow, gonna be a sore one:clap:


----------



## FelonE1

Back from the gym

Chest

Flat Bench

Hammer Grip Incline Machne(plate loaded)

Low Cable Crossover

High Cable Cossover

Db Hammer grip Bench Press

Pec Deck

4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets

Abs

Decline Leg Raises

Decline Crunches

Double Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to Sides with 10kg Medicine Ball

4 sets to failure on all

Little bit disappointed with flat bench today,did 100kg for 5 last week so was hoping to get 6 today but could only get 4.The rest of the chest workout was great.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym
> 
> Chest
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Hammer Grip Incline Machne(plate loaded)
> 
> Low Cable Crossover
> 
> High Cable Cossover
> 
> Db Hammer grip Bench Press
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 4 sets of 8-12 with 2 extra drop sets
> 
> Abs
> 
> Decline Leg Raises
> 
> Decline Crunches
> 
> Double Crunches
> 
> Twisting Crunches
> 
> Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell
> 
> Side to Sides with 10kg Medicine Ball
> 
> 4 sets to failure on all
> 
> Little bit disappointed with flat bench today,did 100kg for 5 last week so was hoping to get 6 today but could only get 4.The rest of the chest workout was great.


Oh noo.... my diamond shoes are too tight and my wallet is too small for my fifties.

Quit ya moaning! :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Oh noo.... my diamond shoes are too tight and my wallet is too small for my fifties.
> 
> Quit ya moaning! :whistling:


Wish I had fifties lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Wish I had fifties lol


I actually cant remember the last time i even saw a fifty!


----------



## mattyhunt

Looking forward to some back abs and cardio this evening.

Had a good weekend, ate out saturday and sunday, still kept to my macros which was good. Had a p!ss up saturday night, few beers and vodkas, overall it was ok, looking good still!


----------



## husky

FelonE said:


> Wish I had fifties lol


I've got plenty of 50's, its a pity they're pences though.

I'm fecked after this mornings sesh, looking alot fuller according to the mirror, had a few compliments from people at the weekend who havent seen me in ages, said i'm looking rather broad , maybe they meant fat but who gives a feck


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Complete week done so i can train anything tonight, probably going to do legs.

today marks 3 weeks of no binge drinking and 3 weeks of no smoking so fairly happy with that.


----------



## FelonE1

husky said:


> I've got plenty of 50's, its a pity they're pences though.
> 
> I'm fecked after this mornings sesh, looking alot fuller according to the mirror, had a few compliments from people at the weekend who havent seen me in ages, said i'm looking rather broad , maybe they meant fat but who gives a feck


It's nice when people give you compliments. Motivates me


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> I've got plenty of 50's, its a pity they're pences though.
> 
> I'm fecked after this mornings sesh, looking alot fuller according to the mirror, had a few compliments from people at the weekend who havent seen me in ages, said i'm looking rather broad , maybe they meant fat but who gives a feck


"hey i'm in shape, round is a shape!"

Good work mate, dunno how you train in the morning, i need at least 3000 calories before i even look at the gym.


----------



## eezy1

got some proper doms this morn. gonna get some stretching done

back and shoulders tomo


----------



## Bad Alan

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Complete week done so i can train anything tonight, probably going to do legs.
> 
> today marks 3 weeks of no binge drinking and 3 weeks of no smoking so fairly happy with that.


Big well done on that mate, you have a right to be happy with that!


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> "hey i'm in shape, round is a shape!"
> 
> Good work mate, dunno how you train in the morning, i need at least 3000 calories before i even look at the gym.


i'm gonna be hitting it twice a day am/pm work dependant from now on to get some serious fat burned


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Bad Alan said:


> Big well done on that mate, you have a right to be happy with that!


Cheers bro - I didnt drink or smoke much but they were both intwined so as soon as i had a pint with the lads i was buggered.

Decided they both had to go!

I do allow myself to still drink wine or whiskey if i fancy one but thats like once every 3 months when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

husky said:


> i'm gonna be hitting it twice a day am/pm work dependant from now on to get some serious fat burned


Good lad, i dont think my gym opens early enough for that!


----------



## husky

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good lad, i dont think my gym opens early enough for that!


mines is 24/7 365 days a year, called the garage


----------



## Dan94

What date does this end?


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> What date does this end?


When I win lol


----------



## 1manarmy

day off yesterday for me but I had my sunday evening meal or normality... although im not cutting im bulking extremely clean 6.5 days a week and have a meal with the misses on a sunday of our choice. for me it was home made curry with pilau rice and naan and some hand made cheese cake! chest this evening


----------



## silver

Had most of last week off due to bad insides and going upto scotland but today Im back on track with my diet and cardio and back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## troponin

Just got back from the gym. Did my standard chest workout which Ill post up later and 200cals of cardio. Weight is still 78kg started at 80kg. Assuming some weight ive gained from last week will be intramuscular water as I have started using creatine. Still look noticably leaner. Come on 70kg!!! Ive considered dropping calories more drasticlly but then dont want to.start eating into muscle.

@FelonE now I know what you mean.about nattys spinning their wheels lol.


----------



## eezy1

what date does the 6 wee update fall onto?


----------



## FelonE1

troponin said:


> Just got back from the gym. Did my standard chest workout which Ill post up later and 200cals of cardio. Weight is still 78kg started at 80kg. Assuming some weight ive gained from last week will be intramuscular water as I have started using creatine. Still look noticably leaner. Come on 70kg!!! Ive considered dropping calories more drasticlly but then dont want to.start eating into muscle.
> 
> @FelonE now I know what you mean.about nattys spinning their wheels lol.


Natty=P1ssing in the wind lol


----------



## mattyhunt

Nice little back workout yesterday

Deads

2x12x60

2x8x100

2x6x140 (New pb :thumb: )

2x6x100

Bent over barbell rows

2x10x60

2x8x70

Superset: Wide lat pulldown / narrow lat pulldown

8x50

8x60

6x60

4x80

One arm dumbbell row drop sets

3x8x30/14

Cable crunch

4x15x40

Side bends

4x15x20

20 minutes on the cross trainer 330 cals sweating my t!ts off!

Gym was stupidly busy, i assume everyone is prepping for their holiday in the next few weeks


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

BettySwallocks said:


> Starting to feel fat lads, really dont know where to go from here :/ damn nattyness
> 
> Start
> 
> View attachment 156016
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> View attachment 156017


Mate wouldnt say your fat by any means, arms looks like they've grown.

How lean is your diet?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

So low and behold i did some abs yesterday and some cardio (if you call it that!)

Pretty sure the Apocalypse is nigh

did 3 sets of the following to start with

40 crunches

one sides biceps kicks (10 of my right elbow touching my left knee and then 10 vice versa)

Leg raises (10 reps)

20 oblique twists x 3

ab roller 10 reps x 3

wood chops 10kg weight 10 reps x 3

500m on rower to warm up

10 minutes on the bike moderate pace

5 minutes on step machine

Dont feel like it was a massive workout, but better than nothing i guess!


----------



## husky

guys i know everyones proud of what they're doing so far but can we keep the pic updates for the dates on the pic thread-otherwise its pretty pointless having set dates for photo going up to show progress.


----------



## eezy1

Back & Shoulders today:

Lat pulldown - 4 sets - PB hit

T-bar rows - 4 sets

Seated cable rows - 4 sets

Weighted hyper-extensions - 4 sets

DB shoulderpress - 4 sets, been really struggling due to shoulder issue with these lately so was really pleased to feel comfortable on them today

Reverse machine fly - 4 sets

Cable side laterals - 4 sets

BB front raises (oly bar) - 4 sets

chucked some drop sets in for good measure on some of the sets. felt like a spartan after this workout


----------



## eezy1

should say there was this incredibly hot spanish bird in the gym training around me. total distraction when she started doing her glute extensions feet from me!

she was totally mirin though. everytime i looked over caught her scanning me


----------



## 1manarmy

Il update some pics tonight guys


----------



## eezy1

1manarmy said:


> Il update some pics tonight guys


updates are at the 6 week mark mate. think we got another 2 weeks until then

husky will have you if you post any sooner lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> Back & Shoulders today:
> 
> Lat pulldown - 4 sets - PB hit
> 
> T-bar rows - 4 sets
> 
> Seated cable rows - 4 sets
> 
> Weighted hyper-extensions - 4 sets
> 
> DB shoulderpress - 4 sets, been really struggling due to shoulder issue with these lately so was really pleased to feel comfortable on them today
> 
> Reverse machine fly - 4 sets
> 
> Cable side laterals - 4 sets
> 
> BB front raises (oly bar) - 4 sets
> 
> chucked some drop sets in for good measure on some of the sets. felt like a spartan after this workout


no deadlifts?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> updates are at the 6 week mark mate. think we got another 2 weeks until then
> 
> husky will have you if you post any sooner lol


Next time you see her say

"ola chika bonetis"

or

"ola chika whoppa"


----------



## eezy1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> no deadlifts?


havent done deads in over a year mate. was getting some lower back issues when i started pulling some half decent weight


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> havent done deads in over a year mate. was getting some lower back issues when i started pulling some half decent weight


Obviously you know your body better but do you not think your form was the issue?

Such a good back builder! shame to take em out


----------



## eezy1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Obviously you know your body better but do you not think your form was the issue?
> 
> Such a good back builder! shame to take em out


probably was tbh. the heavier i go the harder it is to maintain proper form. lost patience with it in the end


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

eezy1 said:


> probably was tbh. the heavier i go the harder it is to maintain proper form. lost patience with it in the end


Biggest pump i get is from lower weights and drop sets, absolutely destroys me


----------



## eezy1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Biggest pump i get is from lower weights and drop sets, absolutely destroys me


might bring them back in and rep it. i was alright up to about a ton 40. weighted hypers give me crippling lower back pumps. literally feels like someones inflated me back there lol


----------



## Bad Alan

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Obviously you know your body better but do you not think your form was the issue?
> 
> Such a good back builder! shame to take em out


They are no1 IMO too - done heavy for low reps, close second DB rows. Just putting them back in routine this week after dropping squats out. I just can't handle training both heavy at the same time so always keep one of the two in.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Bad Alan said:


> They are no1 IMO too - done heavy for low reps, close second DB rows. Just putting them back in routine this week after dropping squats out. I just can't handle training both heavy at the same time so always keep one of the two in.


I cant squat heavy anyway! so i do deads heavy and do more volume for legs.

I took deads out for a while but missed them. put on an extra 20kg weight over the last two weeks as well, chasing that 2.5x BW


----------



## troponin

Had a lovely back and bi session today

145kg deadlifts 3 sets of 3 RAW (more reps as dropped weight did around 10 sets total)

DB rows starting at 60lb

Close grip cable pulldowns

Seated cable pull 4 plates

Concentration curls

21s

Hammers

Very pleased with my deadlift especially considering im natty and in a deficit. A new PB for me. Also did 250cals of cardio

On another note ontop of all the free orals my mate has now also given me close to 30amps of test E....

Cant wait to finish

This cut so I can in the words of @FelonE "natty status VOID"


----------



## eezy1

he said he had a *lovely* session :lol:

pick a better word to describe it next time you fanny


----------



## troponin

eezy1 said:


> he said he had a *lovely* session :lol:
> 
> pick a better word to describe it next time you fanny


Beautiful ahah. xD


----------



## harrison180

Today I'm going down the gym. As much as I like working out at home I'm limited to space and weight. I can't see much improvement in my big muscle groups. I can lift heavier weight than before and boxes I used to find heavy at work ain't so bad now but look wise I don't see an improvement.

I'm setting myself a pull up challenge. Last time I did these I did about one and a half lol. I'm going to do as many as I can and by the end of this thing I would like to be able to do ten.


----------



## bartonz20let

Fair to say tough mudder beasted me, still feeling tired and sore this morning but off for some deadlifts in 10 mins, doubt ill be anywhere near my pb today


----------



## FelonE1

Back from the gym.

Back

Bent Over Rows(underhand grip)70kg,90kg,100kg-10 reps each set

Seated Rows 89kg,96kg,stack(136kg I think)-10 reps,10 reps,9 reps

V-Grip Pulldowns 89kg,96kg,113kg,-10 reps,9 reps,7 reps

Biceps

EZ Bar Curls Dunno how much the bar weighs but 20kg,25kg,30kg-12 reps,12 reps,10 reps

Hammer Curls 20kg,20kg,20kg-10 reps,10 reps,10 reps

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches

Twisting Crunches

Double Crunches

Side Bends with 24kg Kettlebell

Side to Sides with 10kg Medicine Ball

3 x 10 on all

Sooo my first day of my new 3 day split and gotta say it was the best workout I've had in a while.Was strong and felt good.Lifting more than usually.No deads cos wasn't waiting round for ages for people to finish.Even with a lot fewer sets I was fvcking dripping with sweat cos I was able to go heavier.Could get used to this


----------



## mattyhunt

Did shoulders last night, shoulders are a weak point for me so want to bring them up to scratch, love it when they burn and look vascular as fvck!

SUPERSET

Seated dumbbell press

8-8-8-7x30

Rear delt flys

12-12-12-12x10

Seated side lateral raise - dropsets

8-8-8x8/4

SUPERSET

Face pull

12-12-12-12x20

Front lateral raise

12-12-12-12x8

SUPERSET

Behind neck barbell press

15-15-15x17

Plate shrug

15-15-15x25

20 min cardio to finish off 340 cals

Rest day tonight and have the day off work tomorrow so gonna have some pancakes for breakfast and hit some chest


----------



## silver

Due to starting a new job and a gap in pays, unfortunatly cant.afford the gym atm but doesnt mean im not trying. Got my girlfriends resistance bands and doing bodyweight exercises along with cardio on my spin bike and walking. Should be back in the gym next week training with my old.gym partner again ....fingers crossed


----------



## Dan94

Been cutting for 8 months now and after reading Lyle McDonalds article about diet breaks, I've decided to take a two week period to eat at maintenance to give hormones and that a chance to recover. Will probably hinder the 12 week comp pics but gotta think long term rather than only the next few weeks..


----------



## harrison180

Well apart from what happend in my thread lol my session today went well.

I actually felt nakerd and worn out. I worked till all muscles were useless which i never really got at home.

Hope i hurt tomoz


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Going to try and do chest tonight if some wee **** isnt hogging the cables.


----------



## Stephen9069

Bad Alan said:


> They are no1 IMO too - done heavy for low reps, close second DB rows. Just putting them back in routine this week after dropping squats out. I just can't handle training both heavy at the same time so always keep one of the two in.


Have to agree with this you cant beat heavy deadlifting


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> Have to agree with this you cant beat heavy deadlifting


hows the rehab going bro


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> hows the rehab going bro


Not to bad mate hoping to try start some form of training next week but it wont be nothing heavy.

Still got quite a bit of swelling and cant put direct pressure on my knee yet but its getting there slowly.


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> Not to bad mate hoping to try start some form of training next week but it wont be nothing heavy.
> 
> Still got quite a bit of swelling and cant put direct pressure on my knee yet but its getting there slowly.


good stuff mate


----------



## 1manarmy

Back and bi's for me

Bent over bb rows really starting to concentrate more on eccentric work over weight now and it seems to be working

60kg x 30 warm up

80x12 1 minuite sets x 5

Single arm meadows rows bb

50kg x 10 each arm 1 minuite sets

Lat pull down wide x 3 sets

60kg 1 minuite sets

Narrow grip under arm pull down

50kg 1 minuite sets

V bar rows SS with wide over hand rows

70kg x 10 for 3 sets slow eccentrics

Bi's

Seated ez bar curls

Bar + 20kg for 1 minuite sets (this is horrendous)

Seated hammer curls

14kg

16kg

18kg

22kg

Back is still lean and wide but I'm looking to add some more density to it progressively!

Super set with flat bar cable curls to failure


----------



## troponin

DID LEGS today, hitting them 2x a week now on WED and FRI/SAT. Wanted to start off on squats but some wally was trying and failing to squat 140kg with 1/8th reps lol.

Leg press pyramid up to 160KG then back down 5-8 rep range

Squat 3 sets of 8 reps at 70KG

Narrow stance squat to hit quads real hard 3 sets of 10 reps at 60KG

Leg extensions pyramid up to 3 plates then back down to 1 till failure

Lots of calf work seated calf raises did around 200reps in total I reckon lol, calves were pumped to ****. I start off very heavy then drop with loads of volume, this approach is really working well for my calves as they have come on leaps and bounds in the past few months.

Finished off with 300cals worth of cardio.


----------



## harrison180

1manarmy said:


> Back and bi's for me
> 
> Bent over bb rows really starting to concentrate more on eccentric work over weight now and it seems to be working
> 
> 60kg x 30 warm up
> 
> 80x12 1 minuite sets x 5
> 
> Single arm meadows rows bb
> 
> 50kg x 10 each arm 1 minuite sets
> 
> Lat pull down wide x 3 sets
> 
> 60kg 1 minuite sets
> 
> Narrow grip under arm pull down
> 
> 50kg 1 minuite sets
> 
> V bar rows SS with wide over hand rows
> 
> 70kg x 10 for 3 sets slow eccentrics
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Seated ez bar curls
> 
> Bar + 20kg for 1 minuite sets (this is horrendous)
> 
> Seated hammer curls
> 
> 14kg
> 
> 16kg
> 
> 18kg
> 
> 22kg
> 
> Back is still lean and wide but I'm looking to add some more density to it progressively!
> 
> Super set with flat bar cable curls to failure


was it raining before you got in the gym lol?

great back pics mate


----------



## 1manarmy

harrison180 said:


> was it raining before you got in the gym lol?
> 
> great back pics mate


No mate some times I do break Into a sweat while I train. I should bottle it and sell it some of the morons in our place might grow then hahaha! Thanks bud


----------



## harrison180

Finally I hurt today  . Feel much better now. Grow muscles grow lol.


----------



## silver

Debating starting a lean bulk. I know it would pretty much take me out of the running for the comp but im thinking of the long term


----------



## eezy1

trained legs and abs today. ive had a twinge in my lower back since tuesday so had to tread careful

concentrated more on reps and TUT this session. not the best but still felt wasted afterwards


----------



## troponin

Did SHOUlDErzzz today, strength was noticeably up from last week to my surprise

60LB dumbell press 3 set 8 reps. 55lb 2 set 8 rep, 50lb 1 set 12 rep. All SLOW n controlled reps.

35lb 6 sets till failure and burn

Side raises 6 sets till failure and burn

Reverse flys

Close grip pulldown 6 sets starting at 100kg working down

300cals cardio

Current weight is 77.3kg. Started at 80. Dont think im gonna make 70kg by end of comp but ill try my bl00dy hardest. Probs end up around 75kg at this rate.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Yeah im still in this albeit not making much progress but im still at it ..

I hit chest n tris tues left with a good pump was happy with the workout I done back and bis weds again another good workout and im resting tonight going to hit shoulders abs and some cardio fri ive lost some weight which I didnt want to so gutted realy. Started at 11.6 im now on 11. Ive got to sort my diet im eating good food just not enough making calories up a bit with 3 x shakes a day but we will c how it goes.


----------



## Wallace86

Training from Saturday

Am and Pm

Squats 60x12,80x10,100x5,120x5,130x5,140x5,145x3,140x3

Leg press-180x8,200x8,220x8,240x8,280x8,280x8,280x8,280x8

Pm

Squats- 60kgx15,60x15, 100x10x5

Leg press-180x15x5

Leg extensions occlusion-35x8,25x6,15,7

X4


----------



## Wallace86

Sunday.

Chest- DB Flat- 30kgx12,35kgx12,40kgx10,40kgx8,42.5kgx8

Chest press flatDB-27.5kgx4x15

Dips 4x12

SS

Cable up Flyes-4x12-18kg

Single arm cable Flyes-18kgx4

Triceps also done 4x workouts forgot to note them down . Mainly focusing on squeeze


----------



## Wallace86

Tuesday focusing on squeeze TUT

Light Hams wide stance squats 60kgx4x12

Jefferson squats-25kgx3x12

Single leg lunges-3x12x25


----------



## Wallace86

Wednesday,

Back day

Rack pulls-100kgx12,120x8,140x8,160x8,180x8

Machine rows close grip,40kgx12x4

Close side pulldowns-59x12x4

Followed with a drop set pause set.

Seated rows under hand wide grip-3xamap


----------



## 38945

I have absolutely hammered it this week, lowered cals and introduced some cardio into my routine. Legs tomorrow and then visiting family from Saturday til Thurs so a little more time off. Going to have my work cut out losing fat last 6 weeks.


----------



## Wallace86

A shoulder workout I followed before so thought I'd get a bit better structure back in to my workouts as last week and this week have been all over the place due to work, thankfully back to working normal hours, so I catch the gym at 4:30pm now on way home.

Week 1 - Heavy Week

Shoulders

Military Press 1x12-45kg WU -3X8 60kg/70kg/80kg

Seated Dumbbell Press 3X 10-30kg

Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raise (standing shown) 3x12-12.5kg

Dumbbell Reverse Fly 3X12-12.5kg (focused on squeeze rather than weight) ouch

Traps

Dumbbell Shrug 3x8-37.5kg

Cable shrugs 3x12-90kg full stack nice tempo filling muscle up

Notes

Week 1 we're looking to go heavy on the compound exercises for 8 strict reps. Lateral and reverse fly exercises should be done slowly with ultra strict form, weight is not important. One minute rest between sets.


----------



## mattyhunt

Day off work yesterday so got to the gym around 10, thought I'd be able to hope straight on bench press. Some lanky skinny man was on it so I did a 5 min cardio warm up, asked him if he'd be long, said he only had a few sets to go, did a couple warm up sets with 20kg dumbbells, still on there, went for a p!ss and filled my water up, still a couple sets to go. Gave up asking in the end and just watched with astonishment as he did couldnt even half rep what he was lifting, pretty much just lifting and re-racking. He really wound me up so I just got on with some dumbbell presses.

Flat DB Press

8x30 - 5x34 - 5x38 -2x42 - 5x38

Incline DB press

7-6-6x32

8x24

Decided to drop the weight and focus on real slow controlled reps after the presses

SUPERSET

Flat DB Fly

3x12x14

Press Up

3x6

High Cable Fly Dropsets

3x10x10/5

Wide Weighted Dips

7-6-6x10

Hanging Leg Raise

3x15

Weighted Crunch

3x15x10

Oblique Crunch on swiss ball

3x15

Ab Roll

3x10

20 Min LISS 320 cals

Lookign forward to getting today out the way and smashing my legs to pieces tonight!


----------



## KRSOne

*
Thursday	*

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Wide Grip Pull Up	4	12,10,8,6

Close Grip Pull Down	4	12,10,8,6

One Arm Dumbbell Row	4	12,10,8,6

Bent Over Barbell Row	4	12,10,8,6

*
Friday*

Shoulders

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Smith Machine Shoulder Press	4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise	4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Reverse Fly	4	12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Shrugs	4	12,10,8,6

Need to hit cardio much more, as my fat loss is MUCH less than expected in terms of actual numbers (even though I look and feel a lot better). Fasted 40 mins Sat morning, HIIT 1 Min on, 1 min off Sat night, repeat Sunday and all the next week. Need to make sure this fuking fat keeps falling off as I should be way further down the line than I am.

My training, cardio and diet has been bang on, so there is no reason as to why it isn't falling off me already :confused1:


----------



## mattyhunt

Legs are killing me, definitely won't be able to walk in the morning! Went for some high rep stuff today

Squat (smith - bunch of idiots in the rack)

20x40 - 15x60 - 12x70 - 12x80 - 10x90 - 8x100 - 6x110 - 4x120 - 4x110 - 10x80 - 9x70 - 20x50 - 20x40 - 10xbw

Ham curl

5x20x40

Quad extension

20-15x50

20-20-20-10x40

Leg press (wide/narrow/high)

5x30x50

Calf press (in/straight/out)

5x30x100

Cable crunch

5x30x30

Woodchop

5x30x10


----------



## troponin

Chest today.

Incline dumbell 5 sets 70lbs 5 reps

Incline dumbell 3 sets till failure

Flat 3 sets till fail

Cable crossover 3 sets low weight 30+ reps.

Tricep pushdown pyramid up then back down 120lb max

Overhead tricep extensions

Close grip bench

****ing well weird that strengths going up with weight down but im not complaining. Must be the creatine or a placebo lol. Had a mahooosive pump it was awesome. Arms must have been breaching 15.5"+. Was finding it hard to push gearstick on car down to put it.in reverse haha. Had cheat meal today aswell. 5x slices of meat pizza, feel bad but it was SATISFYING

Hitting legs again tomorrow.


----------



## troponin

mattyhunt said:


> Legs are killing me, definitely won't be able to walk in the morning! Went for some high rep stuff today
> 
> Squat (smith - bunch of idiots in the rack)
> 
> 20x40 - 15x60 - 12x70 - 12x80 - 10x90 - 8x100 - 6x110 - 4x120 - 4x110 - 10x80 - 9x70 - 20x50 - 20x40 - 10xbw
> 
> Ham curl
> 
> 5x20x40
> 
> Quad extension
> 
> 20-15x50
> 
> 20-20-20-10x40
> 
> Leg press (wide/narrow/high)
> 
> 5x30x50
> 
> Calf press (in/straight/out)
> 
> 5x30x100
> 
> Cable crunch
> 
> 5x30x30
> 
> Woodchop
> 
> 5x30x10


Haha there were.idiots in the squat rack at my gym this week too...


----------



## andyhuggins

How many weeks in is the comp?


----------



## troponin

andyhuggins said:


> How many weeks in is the comp?


5-6 weeks i think mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

troponin said:


> 5-6 weeks i think mate.


Thanks mate.


----------



## bartonz20let

Just done my first 140kg 5 rep squat, not as low as id have liked but happy all the same


----------



## husky

long week of backshifts nearly done so had to fit training in when i can,session planned for tonight all being well , next few weeks are gonna be the hard ones but kids back at school so will be able to spend more time concentrating on fat burning


----------



## 1manarmy

Legs for me yesterday. Dropped back to squats only once a week now (legs twice a week) so yesterday was pressing day!

Leg press

Warm up 2 plates per side and machine weighs 70kg

working sets

200x15 2 sets

240x12

280x12

300x10

320x10

340x10

380 final working set 4 sets of 8 then dropped 2 plates per side until down to 100kg

Leg extension

70kg 10x10 35 second rest between sets no longer

Seated hamstring curls

70kg same 10x10 protocol as above

Good mornings

50kg 5x10

Calf raises standing in smith machine

1x20 plate either end 20 reps full contraction for as many set as possible


----------



## bartonz20let

Well, was feeling happy with 140kg until i read the above


----------



## KRSOne

fasted cardio 30 mins yeahhhh buddy. then some intervals tonight


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

bartonz20let said:


> Well, was feeling happy with 140kg until i read the above


He does it on purpose mate, keeps us down with rats an our 140kg squats lol


----------



## eezy1

rest day today. what dates do the 6 week update fall on boys?


----------



## Wallace86

How goes transformers ha-ha finally got computer set up :bounce:

So Fridays workout was Chest im sticking with a 5x5 for my main compound on chest in the hope it will bring out some mass but i will have a high rep week also so chest and legs will be done 2x a week and if i can Il hit back 2x a week.

Flat Barbell Bench Press- 60kgx20 WU

85kgx5

90kgx5

95kgx5

100kgx5

105kgx5

Dumbell Press Incline- 35kgx12-37.5kgx10-40kgx10-40kgx8-42.5kgx6

Cable Flyes From Ground-14kgx25-14kgx20-14kgx15-14kgx15 (squeezing on the top range of the motion and filling pecs with blood)

SS

Flat Close Grip Dumbbells Press (aka Bastards) -20kgx12x4

Cable Flyes Middle-18kgxamapx4 as a finisher.

Overall a good pump.

Friday night i trained Biceps

DB Curls 20kgx10x4

Barbell Curls (Drop set) -40kgx12-35kgx12-30kgx12-25kgx12 this was repeated for 3 sets ouch haha

DB Hammer Curls-22.5kgx4x12 (followed by 3 drop sets ) 22.5kgx10x4 17.5kgx4

Done for the night.. This week have noticed a great improvement with definition and also round the midsection Abz seem more visible strength hasn't dropped with lack of carbs. Back on the Clen next saturday for 2 weeks so see how that goers then im planning a Sust Dbol and anavar Cycle with some mast towards the end :thumb: ..... providing my bloods come back ok next week (getting them, done on Tuesday)


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> rest day today. what dates do the 6 week update fall on boys?


Good question


----------



## Wallace86

Hows every one getting on with training dieting etc? Im so us3ed to high calories i was dreading it tbh but im doing great survining on 2500 clean cals Just beef and chicken with spinach and salad along with some whey shakes.

Trainings going good cant complain feeling a bit tired midday but as i work with the council im not hard pushed lol.  power naps are handy..

Hope everyone's giving it big licks and enjoying it.


----------



## eezy1

training is improving along with my shoulder. diet isnt too shabby but ive defo dropped some weight. might end up looking smaller by the end of this. not good :tongue:


----------



## eezy1

felones been quiet. wonder if he breached his parole :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> rest day today. what dates do the 6 week update fall on boys?


I sent a pm to @husky but he don't seem to be about.

Should be week on Monday mate if my keeping track is right.this is the start of the 5th week


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> I sent a pm to @husky but he don't seem to be about.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Should be week on Monday mate if my keeping track is right.this is the start of the 5th week


nice one mate

hoping ive put about a mm on my arms and legs


----------



## husky

soory guys - week on monday it is for pics- internet is playing up big time on island i'm afraid so posts are slow or not appearing hence why been so Q on here recently- get clear time at stupid time in the am


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> nice one mate
> 
> hoping ive put about a mm on my arms and legs


Lol I've certainly managed that on my arms  . Arms and shoulders are looking a lot better i just hope it shows on the pics


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Lol I've certainly managed that on my arms  . Arms and shoulders are looking a lot better i just hope it shows on the pics


i envy all noob gains mate. i remember mines fondly


----------



## eezy1

good job noone caught that typo lmfao

i put i envy all nob gains :lol: :lol:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> i envy all noob gains mate. i remember mines fondly


How long before it stops mate and becomes a fight?


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> How long before it stops mate and becomes a fight?


for me i saw the most changes in the first 2 years of training but i was slow getting training and diet in order. still far from perfect

i think the better informed you are to begin with the better and faster the results


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> for me i saw the most changes in the first 2 years of training but i was slow getting training and diet in order. still far from perfect
> 
> i think the better informed you are to begin with the better and faster the results


I'm more educated than I was 12 month ago. So I'm hoping in two years I can really make a difference. I'm hoping to look good 6 months to a year tbh


----------



## troponin

Did legs again today

SQUATS - normal stance

105kg 3 sets 3 reps

80kg 3 sets 10 reps

60kg 3 sets 12 reps

Squats close stance

50kg 3 sets till failure

Leg extensions pyramid up from 1-3 plate then back down.

Calve raises pyramid up from 1 to 12 plates then back down.

Standing calve raises could only manage 60lbs for 3 sets of 8 reps. Calves were literally shaking couldnt stand up haha.

No cardio today as gym was closing but ill go tomorrow and do only cardio to make up for missing it today. I want to get to a 3 plate squat for reps by the end of this year/beginning of next.


----------



## KRSOne

harrison180 said:


> I sent a pm to @husky but he don't seem to be about.
> 
> Should be week on Monday mate if my keeping track is right.this is the start of the 5th week


look further back in thread. midpoint and end dates i posted a bit ago


----------



## Kill Kcal

FelonE said:


> Wish I had fifties lol


No ****er would accept it though haha


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Failed miserably at legs today lol just had no energy, did like 4 sets of hamstring curls, 4 sets on leg press, 4 sets of calf raises and then nearly passed out.

Think I was just low on food


----------



## Dan94

Pull was great yesterday. Through in some DB rows for extra back work as I just felt like it, back and upper back/shoulders are destroyed today lol


----------



## eezy1

Brutal chest session this morn

Flat BB bench - 1 giant set to kick things off, 4 working sets - pyramid

Incline BB bench - 4 sets - pyramid - dropset finish

(My secret chest building exercise) - 4 brutal sets

Cable crossovers - 6 sets - 2 high, 2 middle, 2 low

Bi/Tri supersets - 6 sets total

tucking into some chicken n rice now - nom nom


----------



## billly9

So it looks like I've got to drop out. I haven't posted much, I'm more of a lurker, but thought I'd update where I'm at.

Friday night I got knocked off my push bike resulting in a fractured wrist and dislocated knee, as well as a few cuts and bruises. This, unfortunately means I am out of action for a while.

I'll get some pics of my progress (and injuries) to show you how far I had come. Currently 9lbs lighter than I started the comp, now though, I expect I'll put some of it back on.

Good luck everyone who remains.


----------



## KRSOne

billly9 said:


> So it looks like I've got to drop out. I haven't posted much, I'm more of a lurker, but thought I'd update where I'm at.
> 
> Friday night I got knocked off my push bike resulting in a fractured wrist and dislocated knee, as well as a few cuts and bruises. This, unfortunately means I am out of action for a while.
> 
> I'll get some pics of my progress (and injuries) to show you how far I had come. Currently 9lbs lighter than I started the comp, now though, I expect I'll put some of it back on.
> 
> Good luck everyone who remains.


sorry to hear that mate. all the best and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## KRSOne

will anyone else be depleting/carb loading for the final pics? thinking of giving it a go for that extra push even though im still quite a high bf.

lost 6 inches off waist though and a good 16lbs since starting this a few weeks before this began. felt great getting back into 36" trousers that I had doomed to the non wear section in my wardrobe


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> will anyone else be depleting/carb loading for the final pics? thinking of giving it a go for that extra push even though im still quite a high bf.
> 
> lost 6 inches off waist though and a good 16lbs since starting this a few weeks before this began. felt great getting back into 36" trousers that I had doomed to the non wear section in my wardrobe


Mate sounds like your doing seriously well.

I would do carb depletion etc if i had any idea what that was!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Right new workout plan as i'm recovering too quickly.

Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):

5 minute walking warm-up

(Chest) Incline machine fly's 20 reps x 3 sets

(Chest) Flat DB's Bench Press: 4x 10,8,6,4

(Front delts + Triceps cable) upright rows: 4x20 superset triceps pushdown 4 x20

(Chest) Incline Barbell Bench Press: 4x10,8,6,4

(side delts) Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 4x20

(triceps+ delts) Rope Pushdowns 4x20 superset cable front raises 4x20

(triceps) dumbbell skull crushers 4x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

5 minute walking warm-up

(all back) Deadlifts: 4x5

(lats) Lat Pull downs 4x8-10

(Traps) One arm rows 4 x10-12

(Lats) close grip pull downs 4x12-10

(rear delts + Biceps) Face-pulls: 4x-20 superset rope Bicep Curls: 4x20

(Traps) Shrugs: 4x10-12

(Biceps) Preacher bar 4 x 12

Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):

5 minute walking warm-up

(calf) Calf extensions strict form 4 x 20

(Hamstrings) Hamstring curls 4 x 20

(Quads) Leg extensions 4 x 20

(Hamstrings) Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 10

(all) Squats 4 x 12

Tried to hit everything evenly - Any thoughts?

i will be hitting abs and cardio once every 4 days.


----------



## eezy1

billly9 said:


> So it looks like I've got to drop out. I haven't posted much, I'm more of a lurker, but thought I'd update where I'm at.
> 
> Friday night I got knocked off my push bike resulting in a fractured wrist and dislocated knee, as well as a few cuts and bruises. This, unfortunately means I am out of action for a while.
> 
> I'll get some pics of my progress (and injuries) to show you how far I had come. Currently 9lbs lighter than I started the comp, now though, I expect I'll put some of it back on.
> 
> Good luck everyone who remains.


fcuk man! this comp is cursed!

we are all dropping like flies.... am kinda scared now


----------



## harrison180

Best session ever today. My mate was in the gym who i used to train with years ago but he kept at it and is in great shape. He aint big but he is a muscly fvcker. It was good training with him and competing with him. It was also good having someone point out mistakes and correct my form.


----------



## mattyhunt

These weeks are flying by! Shame to see a few more drop out.


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Mate sounds like your doing seriously well.
> 
> I would do carb depletion etc if i had any idea what that was!


basically you up your water intake with vit c up to a couple of days before pics, and do a couple of full body, high rep sessions with no carbs. your body will be screaming for carbs, so the day before the last pics, you finish by doing a high rep full body workout. As soon as it ends, you start with the fast absorbed liquid carbs, then over the course of the 24-48 hours, you slowly move to more complex carbs. because you worked full body, it should shuttle the sugars into your muscles, leaving you full and big. But its a process some competing bb's even struggle with.

in essence, work full body then get some simple carbs in so you look lean and big for the final pics.

And the figures are also before the contest began, (say 10 weeks dieting in total). I was in a very bad place after I left my last job. I had stopped training and let myself balloon to 256/7 and I was hideously depressed so I had to sort it. Things quickly picked up in all aspects of my life, and now im more determined than ever to reach my goal (or as close to) and stay there.


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> fcuk man! this comp is cursed!
> 
> we are all dropping like flies.... am kinda scared now


think everyone here is now competing against 21 others. Hard to believe we have lost 9 people, but I guess @husky letting another 10 people join has worked out very nicely. If he stuck to the original 20, and 9 dropped out, it would probably make for a less interesting comp overall


----------



## eezy1

KRSOne said:


> think everyone here is now competing against 21 others. Hard to believe we have lost 9 people, but I guess @husky letting another 10 people join has worked out very nicely. If he stuck to the original 20, and 9 dropped out, it would probably make for a less interesting comp overall


true. its funny thinking about it though. since i joined the comp ive picked up a few lil injuries


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> basically you up your water intake with vit c up to a couple of days before pics, and do a couple of full body, high rep sessions with no carbs. your body will be screaming for carbs, so the day before the last pics, you finish by doing a high rep full body workout. As soon as it ends, you start with the fast absorbed liquid carbs, then over the course of the 24-48 hours, you slowly move to more complex carbs. because you worked full body, it should shuttle the sugars into your muscles, leaving you full and big. But its a process some competing bb's even struggle with.
> 
> in essence, work full body then get some simple carbs in so you look lean and big for the final pics.
> 
> And the figures are also before the contest began, (say 10 weeks dieting in total). I was in a very bad place after I left my last job. I had stopped training and let myself balloon to 256/7 and I was hideously depressed so I had to sort it. Things quickly picked up in all aspects of my life, and now im more determined than ever to reach my goal (or as close to) and stay there.


Mate if you'd only lost 1 pound it's progress, don't put yourself down!

It doesn't matter if it's and itch or a pound!


----------



## husky

always was gonna be people opting out after comp started hence why the rather large numbers at start-looking forward to the next 6 and a bit weeks, dnp t3 and clen ready for the fat loss,feeling good about myself , aint goona see much difference in my 6 week pics but few people have commented in person that they can see a difference, upped my cardio so must be working .


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> always was gonna be people opting out after comp started hence why the rather large numbers at start-looking forward to the next 6 and a bit weeks, dnp t3 and clen ready for the fat loss,feeling good about myself , aint goona see much difference in my 6 week pics but few people have commented in person that they can see a difference, upped my cardio so must be working .


youll make some sick progress if you are throwing some dnp in etc.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> youll make some sick progress if you are throwing some dnp in etc.


in the sense that he'll die? lol

I joke but that's all i ever hear about DNP


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> youll make some sick progress if you are throwing some dnp in etc.


only gonna be running it for about 20 days max, use up the last of what i've got from dhacks so glad that the weathers taking a change for the better( colder) for me


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> in the sense that he'll die? lol
> 
> I joke but that's all i ever hear about DNP


I guess its one of those things; dangerous in the hands of idiots because abuse can come with severe consequences, i.e. death. but in the right hands, I guess its probably the single best source to look to for burning fat!

Benefit:risk ratio at the end of the day mate as with anything! im sure loads of people could dig out a load of negs to using test, but the benefits completely outweigh the risks for the bodybuilding side of things


----------



## KRSOne

husky said:


> only gonna be running it for about 20 days max, use up the last of what i've got from dhacks so glad that the weathers taking a change for the better( colder) for me


where are you based mate? just seems to be cooler and thumping it down with rain these last few days (leeds/Sheffield)


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> where are you based mate? just seems to be cooler and thumping it down with rain these last few days (leeds/Sheffield)


on an island off the west coast of Jockland mate, place has its own climate,been blowing gales and horizontal rain here for the past couple of days, love it as it means i can train in relative comfort, being able to breathe normally and not sweating like i've just walked out the shower. Last time i ran dnp it was snowing and i was still hot a s heck, running really low doseage this time gonna be 125mg a day instead of the 250, longer period but same amount.


----------



## KRSOne

harrison180 said:


> I sent a pm to @husky but he don't seem to be about.
> 
> Should be week on Monday mate if my keeping track is right.this is the start of the 5th week


a week today would only be the first day of the 6th week, so we would have only done 5 full weeks. would it be best to do it at the end of the 6th week? @husky (Aug 24th) because the final 12 weeks will end at the beginning of the 13th week


----------



## husky

KRSOne said:


> a week today would only be the first day of the 6th week, so we would have only done 5 full weeks. would it be best to do it at the end of the 6th week? @husky (Aug 24th) because the final 12 weeks will end at the beginning of the 13th week


aye mate thats right


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> fcuk man! this comp is cursed!
> 
> we are all dropping like flies.... am kinda scared now


they should rename this to the ukm grand national theres that many fallers lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dont worry lad's i'm still in so atleast someone is taking home the grand prize of beating some strangers on the internets.

#winning


----------



## Bad Alan

husky said:


> always was gonna be people opting out after comp started hence why the rather large numbers at start-looking forward to the next 6 and a bit weeks, dnp t3 and clen ready for the fat loss,feeling good about myself , aint goona see much difference in my 6 week pics but few people have commented in person that they can see a difference, upped my cardio so must be working .


When are the 6 week pics due mate?


----------



## eezy1

Bad Alan said:


> When are the 6 week pics due mate?


this coming monday mate. husky posted a couple pages back i think


----------



## Bad Alan

eezy1 said:


> this coming monday mate. husky posted a couple pages back i think


Perfect, cheers!


----------



## husky

Bad Alan said:


> When are the 6 week pics due mate?


Aug 24th mate- end of the 6th week


----------



## Bad Alan

husky said:


> Aug 24th mate- end of the 6th week


Thanks big man @eezy1 giving me false dates trying to get me in trouble for putting them up early  dirty tactic!


----------



## eezy1

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks big man @eezy1 giving me false dates trying to get me in trouble for putting them up early  dirty tactic!


lol! i swear down i thought it was this coming mon mate! 

my bad :whistling:


----------



## husky

well guys thats a chest, arms and shoulder session done and i'm fecked beyond all belief, deep dull ache in my shoulders and chest so i'm happy knowing that i've put in a good heavy session, sitting on the couch with that sicky feeling you get after you've nailed it.

Got my chicken delivered today, 15kg for 60 quid delivered to my door on the island cant complain, just need to separate and bag it then its time for a refeed.


----------



## troponin

i'm really p1ssed off. over the course of 6 weeks it seems as though I've only managed to lose 2KG. I've been eating 300 calories under maintenance as well as doing 200-300 calories worth of cardio with every gym session. Surely this is not normal unless I'm putting on muscle at the same time which seems unlikely as I'm a natural... I am so frickin tempted to buy some T3 to help me with this as I have hypothyroidism (diagnosed a few weeks ago) but it's going to take me a fair few months to be seen by an endocrinologist and have my dosage of T4 adjusted... haven't even been prescribed anything yet. What would you guys do if you were me?

meh, you can judge the pics at the 6 week stage.


----------



## harrison180

troponin said:


> i'm really p1ssed off. over the course of 6 weeks it seems as though I've only managed to lose 2KG. I've been eating 300 calories under maintenance as well as doing 200-300 calories worth of cardio with every gym session. Surely this is not normal unless I'm putting on muscle at the same time which seems unlikely as I'm a natural... I am so frickin tempted to buy some T3 to help me with this as I have hypothyroidism (diagnosed a few weeks ago) but it's going to take me a fair few months to be seen by an endocrinologist and have my dosage of T4 adjusted... haven't even been prescribed anything yet. What would you guys do if you were me?
> 
> meh, you can judge the pics at the 6 week stage.


i've been eating loads more and dropped two kg


----------



## troponin

harrison180 said:


> i've been eating loads more and dropped two kg


Haha. Ive been eating so much less and dropped a pretty miniscule amount considering the defcit. Oh well must carry on however hard it may be! You tracking macros?


----------



## harrison180

troponin said:


> Haha. Ive been eating so much less and dropped a pretty miniscule amount considering the defcit. Oh well must carry on however hard it may be! You tracking macros?


not as close as some do on here mate. im watching my fat intake (he says as he eats a bag of pork scratchings lol) but eating atleast 2500 cals a day. my protien intake is rather high aswell


----------



## KRSOne

eezy1 said:


> lol! i swear down i thought it was this coming mon mate! my bad :whistling:


militant tactics


----------



## mattyhunt

I'm uploading my pics next tuesday, so it'll be just over 5 weeks, away from until the following tuesday so wont be able to do them on the 6 week mark.

Back last night and another pb

Deads

2x12x70 - 2x8x110 - 2x4x145 - 6x110

Weighted Pull ups with dumbbell

5x6x10

T-Bar row

8x50 - 6x60 - 4x70 - 5x60 - 6x50 - 8x40

Wide grip lat pulldown dropsets

4x5x60/30

Cable crunch

4x15x40

Side bend with plate

4x15x25

Couldn't be bothered to do any cardio and it was way too busy


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dunno wtf was burning up my ass today but I had a ridiculous workout

Ended up like branch warren in generation iron doing single rows, sweating so much I had a puddle on the floor from my face lol


----------



## KRSOne

Today was Legs for me

Managed to do some good leg press sets (cant squat), including a drop set, then 3 consecutive sets of pause reps)

Leg extensions, including a couple of drop sets

Stiff Leg dumbbells (4 sets of around 10 reps, really squeezing through hamstrings)

seated calf raises (4 plates for 10 reps)

Standing calf raise machine for 3 sets

could have probably done with a bit more hams but i trained hard and sensibly and left very happy after 15 mins cardio, with 5 intervals/sprints

Tomorrow will be 45 mins cardio and some light abs as I made the mistake of training them too hard last week, and having to do back the next day was agony with all the stretching

Ive also come to the conclusion that i need to reduce calories slightly, and up cardio a bit. Instead of a blanket -300 across every day, im hoping to see the bigger picture by cycling carbs for when i need them most.

instead of 150g everyday (120g on non weights days) I will now be doing the following

Mon- Medium carbs (100g) for chest and bis

Tues- High carbs for legs (150g)

Wed- 0 carbs for off day (cardio)

Thurs- High carbs for back (150g)

Fri- medium carbs for shoulders and tris (100g)

Sat- 0 carbsSun- 1 Meal with carbs, only if I have lost 2lbs that week

This should create a mini carb cycle, and really get to use more carbs for the larger muscle groups, instead of generically reducing cals across the board. Hope it works anyway, but in essence it should!

Learn new things every day. I feel very motivated and im training with a competing bber on thursday for back, which should be a really insightful experience.

Also saw a very nice quote today, which may motivate anyone who is that way inclined. It really sums up the sport, and the constant trials people face alone, and with other people:

'It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.'

hope everyone is doing okay, and the week is off to a good start

inb4 tl;dr


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Dunno wtf was burning up my ass today but I had a ridiculous workoutEnded up like branch warren in generation iron doing single rows, sweating so much I had a puddle on the floor from my face lol


i love branch, purely for his terrible form but bad man workouts. when he is smashing the shoulder press for like 4 plates its ridiculous


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> i love branch, purely for his terrible form but bad man workouts. when he is smashing the shoulder press for like 4 plates its ridiculous


Just gets **** done lol

He's a dick though lol


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just gets **** done lol He's a dick though lol


how so? haha


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> how so? haha


Just comes across as an arrogant dick.


----------



## BettySwallocks

12/8/14

Hyperextension

BW x 10

BW+15kg x 10

Deadlift*60kg x 10 raw

110kg x 7 straps

140kg x 5 straps and belt

160kg x 3 straps and belt

170kg x 1 straps and belt. Bit of machoism between me and training partner, hes on gear im not and still matched his 1rm*

Lat pulldown

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 8

Iso row machine? Not sure of its name but looks a fancy piece of kit.

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Bit of bicep and forearm work.

A decent session in tonight which was fuelled by a d-hacks powerstack, my weight and strength seems to be going up but my body composition seems to be going nowhere, seriously getting tedious is natty training. Im so tempted to jump back on gear.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Dont know whats up with this phone but its double posting everything tonight.


----------



## Wallace86

Saturday was Leg day i do Am/Pm Split.

Am-

Squats Heavy Wide 60kgx15 (Wu) 100kgx5, 120kgx5, 130kgx5, 135kgx5, 140kgx5

Leg Press-200kgx8, 250kgx8, 300kgx8, 350kgx8,

Calves- Seated Calve Raise- 50kgx12x4

SS

Body Weighted Calve Raises-20x4

Pm

Squats Close-60kgx12, 100kgx10 with 5 pause reps for a count of 3 5 sets of these

Leg Extensions- Drop sets 95kgx10, 75kgx10, 50kgx10, 4 sets

Calve raises again just to smash the calves as these are not trained as much s id like..

Very good workout felt sore Sunday-Monday haha


----------



## harrison180

BettySwallocks said:


> Dont know whats up with this phone but its double posting everything tonight.


You just wanna be heard really lol or seen in this case


----------



## Wallace86

Sunday

Back

Bent over rows with a twist- 60kgx12x5 (focusing on good form and squeeze)

Lat pulldowns- squeeze again here 12x4

SS

Reverse Grip Pulldowns-12x4

Dumbell Rows Kai Greene Style -30kgx12x4

thinkmwe done some biceps also lol forgot to write weekends workouts down :cursing:


----------



## BettySwallocks

harrison180 said:


> You just wanna be heard really lol or seen in this case


Yeah ya got me :blush:


----------



## harrison180

My mates a big help to me, correcting my form and posture. I can't believe how much difference small changes can make. Even dropped down in weights on some exercises cuz I'm doing them properly. Like back rows, I was using my arms more than back and I've slowed it right down.

Also training with him is giving me a push.

I think the next six weeks after the halfway mark I'm going to make a lot more progress, not just physical but mentally aswell.


----------



## Wallace86

Monday

Chest Light day on chest to focus on squeeze

Incline-50kgx15x1WU, 60kgx12x4, 50kgxamap

Flat Plated Press Reverse Grip- 50kgx12x4, 50kgxamap

Incline Hammer Chest Press-60kgx12x4, 60kgxamap

Incline Flyes 17.5x12, 20kgx12x3

Triceps-Single Arm Pulldowns on Cable-15x4

SS

Straight Bar Pushdowns with a Twist-15x4

Weighted Ab Crunch-20kgx10x5

This workout was aimed at squeezing the hell out of chest and focusing on form (felt a light day was needed as been relatively heavy)

good workout tho


----------



## Wallace86

Tuesday

Fasted Cardio at 5:30am(bought a treadmill for garage so Tuesday and Thursday mornings :gun_bandana: )

Tuesday Pm

Squats- 60kgx15 WU, 100kgx5, 120kgx5, 125kgx5, 130kgx5, 135kgx5

Leg Press- 250kgx8, 300kgx8, 350kgx8, 350kgx8

Leg Extensions-Drop sets-95kgx10, 75kgx10, 50kgx10 3 sets

SS

Calve Press, 100kgx12x3 triset foot placing changes every 12 reps feet forward, feet pointed out, feet pointed in,

All in all good workout glad i got the treadmill in garage so i can get back to doing some fasted cardio..


----------



## Wallace86

Il post today's workout tomorrow lol...

Hows every one getting on with the training then??

Iv now got visible abz and im nailing diet carbs are next to nothing and protein is high. back on the clen on Saturday so im looking forward to seeing where that takes me.


----------



## husky

1st day on the dnp /t3, sweating like a frog in water, had to have four showers today.Training was a heavy sesh in the garage followed by bastid cardio was blowing out my hoop come end of it but hopefully will see a difference in the next 6 weeks. Carbs are now minimal, being strict as I can with them until end of comp.


----------



## KRSOne

supposed to do cardio yesterday, but had to escort a colleague to hospital after had a heart attack/mild stroke before leaving for home. Feel drained but ready to destroy back today


----------



## eezy1

Legs yesterday:

quad and ham extensions to warmup

BB squat - 4 sets - pyramid - dropset finish

Quad extension - Heavy - 3 sets

Ham extension - Heavy - 3 sets

Smith calf raises - 4 sets - dropset finish

10 min steep incline jog on the treadmill

Shoulders & Back tomoz


----------



## husky

feeling really sore today after yesterdays sesh, DNP is kicking in, everything is yellow lol, couple of pound lost in just over a day, meals have been awesome , chicken and broccoli korma, no rice or nan and i'm loving it-plenty of free range eggs getting munched and all my chooks are laying everyday


----------



## KRSOne

absolutely destroyed back yesterday, an I feel completely fukced today. im in pieces. Managed to get some good lifts though, and 160x4 on rack pulls which is a new pb for me


----------



## mattyhunt

How's everyones progress going?

I've dropped 3kg, cant really tell though, most of it is probably water. Did have one of the gym regulars come up to me and ask about my diet though, said i was pretty lean. Nice little ego boost there!

Had a good chest session yesterday. Training legs tonight, going to do the same as last week and go with some real high rep work, was sore for 4 days after last session!


----------



## husky

looking forward to the next 6 weeks as i think thats where the most progress is gonna be made, feeling a bit leaner, DNP is kicking my a$$, training is a real effort but staying strict with the diet and just pushing through the low points


----------



## mattyhunt

husky said:


> looking forward to the next 6 weeks as i think thats where the most progress is gonna be made, feeling a bit leaner, DNP is kicking my a$$, training is a real effort but staying strict with the diet and just pushing through the low points


How long you running the DNP for?

Always been interested in giving it a go


----------



## KRSOne

mattyhunt said:


> How's everyones progress going?
> 
> I've dropped 3kg, cant really tell though, most of it is probably water. Did have one of the gym regulars come up to me and ask about my diet though, said i was pretty lean. Nice little ego boost there!
> 
> Had a good chest session yesterday. Training legs tonight, going to do the same as last week and go with some real high rep work, was sore for 4 days after last session!


progress seems to be decent. feel leaner and tighter ever morning but because ive got quite a bit of bf to lose its hard to tell. one thing that's pi$$ed me off is ive been weighing in wrong, as there is a slight foam padding to my bathroom floor. I found this after checking my weight after smashing a perfect week of diet and training, only to find id gone up by 4 lbs. checked the floor and its deffo having an effect. so at the moment going off the mirror but need to be a bit more vigilant with actual weight loss. mirror is good up to a point at my bf%


----------



## husky

mattyhunt said:


> How long you running the DNP for?
> 
> Always been interested in giving it a go


I'm running it for three weeks mate, low dose this time 125mg a day with 25mg T3 and multivits, sweating like mad and peeing irn bru - making sure getting plenty water down the neck so internals are getting a decent flush


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Honestly boys i'm feeling **** all difference :/

Week 5 of test was injected this morning.

Up 4 and a half kg but i'm pretty sure most of that is water weight.

Oh well **** it gonna keep chugging for the next 6 weeks


----------



## KRSOne

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Honestly boys i'm feeling **** all difference :/
> 
> Week 5 of test was injected this morning.
> 
> Up 4 and a half kg but i'm pretty sure most of that is water weight.
> 
> Oh well **** it gonna keep chugging for the next 6 weeks


does anyone else notice difference? remember you see yourself every day and its harder to spot


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

KRSOne said:


> does anyone else notice difference? remember you see yourself every day and its harder to spot


Few people at work have said i've got bigger, but i really think that's the water weight


----------



## husky

i can feel the difference in my body, i've been tinkering with dosages and compounds this time, jabbed 2 ml of test 500 last night, and have been mixing tren e and sust alternatively 2nd jab of the week, times i've been sitting at night and can feel the muscles are more fuller, been twitching away like i'm getting electric shocks after training


----------



## eezy1

Shoulders/Back today:

Reverse cable crosses for rear delts superset with bent over DB laterals - 4 sets

Kettlebell side laterals - 4 sets

Front plate raises - 3 sets

DB seated press - 3 sets

BB rows - 4 sets

Inverted grip seated rows - 4 sets

Pullups - 4 sets

Heavy Smith shrugs - 3 sets


----------



## harrison180

Shocked myself today. I can do 6 pull ups underhand grip 

My arms are bigger and my chest is growing. I'm feeling a lot better and fitter than I was.

Went to the gym earlier but it was the day out from the ar5ehole school today


----------



## troponin

Weight loss plateau has been broken thanks to @kristina for suggesting HIIT, never doing crappy liss ever again lol. Second day of it now and at 76.9kg! Starting weight 5 weeks ago was 80kg. 70kg here we come.


----------



## Kristina

troponin said:


> Weight loss plateau has been broken thanks to @kristina for suggesting HIIT, never doing crappy liss ever again lol. Second day of it now and at 76.9kg! Starting weight 5 weeks ago was 80kg. 70kg here we come.


Sweeeeet! High five!


----------



## mattyhunt

Destroyed legs tonight, managed to hit 200 reps squatting this week compared to the 150 last week! They are already in bits and it's gonna be a painful recovery!

Squat

25x40 - 25x50 - 20x60 - 15x70 - 15x80 - 10x90 - 8x100 - 6x110 -

2x120 - 8x100 - 12x80 - 17x60 - 20x40 - 20x20

Ham curl

5x20x40

Quad extension

5x20x40

Leg press (wide/narrow/high)

5x30x50

Calf press (in/straight/out)

5x30x100


----------



## troponin

mattyhunt said:


> Destroyed legs tonight, managed to hit 200 reps squatting this week compared to the 150 last week! They are already in bits and it's gonna be a painful recovery!
> 
> Squat
> 
> 25x40 - 25x50 - 20x60 - 15x70 - 15x80 - 10x90 - 8x100 - 6x110 -
> 
> 2x120 - 8x100 - 12x80 - 17x60 - 20x40 - 20x20
> 
> Ham curl
> 
> 5x20x40
> 
> Quad extension
> 
> 5x20x40
> 
> Leg press (wide/narrow/high)
> 
> 5x30x50
> 
> Calf press (in/straight/out)
> 
> 5x30x100


Nice session dude. Im hitting legs tomorrow.


----------



## 38945

I have been to McDonalds more times than the gym in the past week. Was visiting family but back to normality today and smashed shoulders and arms. Training back and chest Sunday and hopefully get some legs in Mon or Tues night. Progress thus far hasn't been great IMO but people have been commenting so mayb I just don't see it.


----------



## eezy1

things are slowing up a tad. got niggles creeping in

cheeky lil chest session earlier:

Decline DB press - 5x5

Weights dips - BW plus 20kg - 3 sets

Slight incline DB flies - 4 sets

BB curls - 3 sets

Incline DB curls - 3 sets

upper bod feels like its been hit by a train. came home and crashed out lol just woke up


----------



## Wallace86

Wednesday

Shoulders-

Traps

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Upright Row/Barbell Shrug Superset (see notes) 4x8-30kg/AMAP-50kg

Shoulders

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Arnold Press 3x 8-25kg

Cable Front Raise 3x 12-14kg

One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 3x 12-14kg


----------



## troponin

Hit chest, triceps and a bit of back today. Also did my HIIT.


----------



## Wallace86

Thursday

5:30am Fasted Cardio 30mins

Back-

Seated Rows Reverse Grip-4x12-65kg

Close Grip Rows Machine-4x12-65kg

Wide Pulldowns-4x12-80kg

Close Grip Side Pulldowns(forget what the bars called)-4x12-78kg

Biceps-

DB Curls-17.5kg,20kg,22.5kg-12/10/8

Machine Preacher Curls-4x15-25kg

Quick session focused on the squeeze today was a good pump tho.


----------



## Skye666

Hope everyone's doing good in here ..just passing by I thought there would be pics to perv ..well I mean Harrisons really but nah. @husky when would be a good time for me to pass again with a view to this


----------



## Wallace86

Friday

Chest-

DB Flat-32.5kgx12 35kgx10 37.5kgx8 40kgx8 42.5kgx10

Flat Bench Press- 70kgx4x15

SS

Dips AMAP

Cross Body Cables-23kgx12x4

SS

Plate Raises-10kgx4

Triceps Triple drop sets Pushdowns

Reverse Grip pushdowns


----------



## troponin

I miss @FelonE


----------



## Wallace86

Saturday AM

Legs

Squats-60kgx20 100kgx5 120kgx5 130kgx5 140kgx5 150kgx5

Walking Lunges-25kg DB Each Hand- Alternate steps left to right

Hack Squats-100kgx20x4

SS

Lying Hams-25kgx20x4

PM

Leg Extensions (Quads) 4x10xDrop sets of 120kg/75kg/50kg repetead 4 sets

Leg Extensions (quads) 4x10=20reps Double drop set- 120kg-60kg 4 sets

Leg Extensions (Quads) 4x20 60kg paused reps

Still feeling legs haha


----------



## Wallace86

Sunday

Shoulders

DB Shoulder Press Seated-35kgx8x3 37.5x8x1

SS

Barbell Front Raises-Bar only-12x4

Lateral DB Raises- 4 stage drop set-15kgx8 12.5kgx12 10kgx15 7.5kgx20

Reverse Lateral Raises 4 stage drop set- 25kgx8 20kgx10 17.5kgx12 15kgx15

Up right Cable Rows-95kgx4x10 (full stack)

Barbell shrugs-60kgx20x4

All in all a good workout start fresh tommorow rest day tuesday got a PT Session on legs on wednesday haha so want to be semi fresh...

Started Clen on saturday so next 6 weeks should bring some more progress.

Il get pictures updated after iv had ma steak and brocs hope everyones doing well


----------



## Wallace86

6 weeks Iv drop a few kgs but I think that's body fat kept most my size and strength still on the increase

Let's be having you :thumb:


----------



## Wallace86

Angles not the greatest but hey ho.


----------



## eezy1

knew i didnt feel right yesterday. today ive been fcuked with some kinda bug thats going round. fingers crossed it aint Ebola

major DOMS in chest which is nice. volume was lower than im used to lately but smashed fcuk out of it none the less

shoulders sore but ill live


----------



## eezy1

Ripping it up said:


> View attachment 156714
> View attachment 156715
> View attachment 156716
> View attachment 156717
> View attachment 156718
> View attachment 156719
> View attachment 156720
> View attachment 156721
> View attachment 156722
> 
> 
> 6 weeks Iv drop a few kgs but I think that's body fat kept most my size and strength still on the increase
> 
> Let's be having you :thumb:


good stuff mate. ur early for the update pics though. @husky im calling for a disqualification here lol


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> good stuff mate. ur early for the update pics though. @husky im calling for a disqualification here lol


Its today is it not?? :confused1:


----------



## eezy1

is it? husky said the 24th


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> is it? husky said the 24th


Sh!t i thought it was the day thats been 6 weeks tho!! My wee 1 was born the same week we started this comp lol and he's 6 weeks the day @husky will i take down pics then??


----------



## eezy1

Ripping it up said:


> Sh!t i thought it was the day thats been 6 weeks tho!! My wee 1 was born the same week we started this comp lol and he's 6 weeks the day @husky will i take down pics then??


only a couple days out mate you should be good. congrats on ur newborn mate


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> only a couple days out mate you should be good. congrats on ur newborn mate


cheers m8, how you getting on with comp


----------



## 1manarmy

Been AWOL from here for a bit! Still been training and I'm near the end of my HCG blast! Works taken over so I've been flat out working privately for myself. Legs today though

Squats

2x60kg x12

2x100kg x10

2x120 x2

2x130 x 2

2x140 x 2

3 singles at 150 then dropped down

100x10

80x12

60 to failure

Leg extensions

12x60kg slow paused reps for 6 sets

Seated leg press

190 slow eccentric work 5sets of 12

Hammy curls

70kg 10x10

Seated calfs to finish


----------



## sean 162

1manarmy said:


> Been AWOL from here for a bit! Still been training and I'm near the end of my HCG blast! Works taken over so I've been flat out working privately for myself. Legs today though
> 
> Squats
> 
> 2x60kg x12
> 
> 2x100kg x10
> 
> 2x120 x2
> 
> 2x130 x 2
> 
> 2x140 x 2
> 
> 3 singles at 150 then dropped down
> 
> 100x10
> 
> 80x12
> 
> 60 to failure
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 12x60kg slow paused reps for 6 sets
> 
> Seated leg press
> 
> 190 slow eccentric work 5sets of 12
> 
> Hammy curls
> 
> 70kg 10x10
> 
> Seated calfs to finish


U call that off season training ? Muhaha gimme a fee weeks ill start the sean b man to monster thread!

Nah good work bro! Keep it coming! I need to cummdwn n shout in your little ears mid set


----------



## 1manarmy

sean 162 said:


> U call that off season training ? Muhaha gimme a fee weeks ill start the sean b man to monster thread!
> 
> Nah good work bro! Keep it coming! I need to cummdwn n shout in your little ears mid set


It was a difficult one today cus bens just back and he cannot squat for **** his knees are shot so we kept loading and de loading which sucked but I got a good burn on! Natty training sucks balls hahahahaha


----------



## eezy1

Ripping it up said:


> cheers m8, how you getting on with comp


im not seeing any noticeable changes mate but im cracking on with it. love training comp or no comp


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> im not seeing any noticeable changes mate but im cracking on with it. love training comp or no comp


I felt i wasnt noticing any difference then when is seen pics i knew i have been making some progress, keep at it and smash the hell out it.


----------



## harrison180

Good session considering I had a long day and not much grub.

Beat my pull up sets, done 3 sets of 4 pull ups, overhand and underhand

Finding it a lot better now I got my form in check and doing it all properly, shoulders are going to hurt in the morning


----------



## Wallace86

harrison180 said:


> Good session considering I had a long day and not much grub.
> 
> Beat my pull up sets, done 3 sets of 4 pull ups, overhand and underhand
> 
> Finding it a lot better now I got my form in check and doing it all properly, shoulders are going to hurt in the morning


Is that with diet or just work m8?? Not much grub?  how you getting on with comp?


----------



## harrison180

Ripping it up said:


> Is that with diet or just work m8?? Not much grub?  how you getting on with comp?


Work mate. They take the p1ss with deliveries sometimes so u gotta keep moving otherwise u never get home. I'm up to do it all again now lol, Cumbria today.

I'm doing ok  making some improvements I just hope I can see it in the pics when they are up. Its pushing me to keep focused aswell. Just my eating isn't as good as I'd like but I've never ate much over summer tho, its the winter ill start to bulk up abit.

How u gettin on mate?


----------



## Wallace86

harrison180 said:


> Work mate. They take the p1ss with deliveries sometimes so u gotta keep moving otherwise u never get home. I'm up to do it all again now lol, Cumbria today.
> 
> I'm doing ok  making some improvements I just hope I can see it in the pics when they are up. Its pushing me to keep focused aswell. Just my eating isn't as good as I'd like but I've never ate much over summer tho, its the winter ill start to bulk up abit.
> 
> How u gettin on mate?


Yeah am getting on great apart from feeling lethargy with no carbs but it's all worth it  just keep pushing myself and not long to go before I start a lean bulk so some well needed carbs will sort me out haha


----------



## 38945

Managed a good session tonight

Deadlifts

60kg x 8, 60kg x 8 60kg x 8 (warm up)

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

200kg x 5

220kg x 1

Partial Deadlift

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

200kg x 1

Leg Press

180kg x 8

220kg x 8

260kg x 5 (failed on 5th rep, bit of cramp in quad)

Nice simple day for lower back and bit of legs, will do squats later in the week to compliment.

Training has been coming along well, feeling good and currently the heaviest I have ever been despite not eating all that much. Diet has been tightened right back up since last Tues. Have to say I much prefer strength training over hypertrophy training though, can see myself changing back to strength focused training in the near future.


----------



## Dan94

Whats a partial deadlift mate?


----------



## bail

Dan94 said:


> Whats a partial deadlift mate?


A deadlift usually in a rack or power cage bar positioned just below knees usually,

And then deadlift as usual I would say takes a little hamstring out of the movement


----------



## Dan94

bail said:


> A deadlift usually in a rack or power cage bar positioned just below knees usually,
> 
> And then deadlift as usual I would say takes a little hamstring out of the movement


ah yeah I get ya, makes sense.

cheers :beer:


----------



## harrison180

Ripping it up said:


> Yeah am getting on great apart from feeling lethargy with no carbs but it's all worth it  just keep pushing myself and not long to go before I start a lean bulk so some well needed carbs will sort me out haha


i was wondering if i should drop my carbs intake and just have a higher protien diet to whack the muscle on and keep the fat off for the next 6 weeks?

i've always ate more meat than veg etc anyway i just wondered if eating more meat would help?


----------



## 38945

bail said:


> A deadlift usually in a rack or power cage bar positioned just below knees usually,
> 
> And then deadlift as usual I would say takes a little hamstring out of the movement


 Exactly this


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> is it? husky said the 24th


24th lols- keep pics up mate, had no internet past day or two so not been able to get on, maybe had a bit of the same bug, was shaking like hell the other day and feeling weak, training later though so fingers crossed see how we feel


----------



## harrison180

Gym in an hour  first session in a while I can go fresh so I'm going to really push myself. Full body and keep trying to beat my last weight on each exercise  .

Certainly making strength gains but not much in the way of weight gain or muscle gain that I can see. Need to push harder this next 6 weeks


----------



## eezy1

husky said:


> 24th lols- keep pics up mate, had no internet past day or two so not been able to get on, maybe had a bit of the same bug, was shaking like hell the other day and feeling weak, training later though so fingers crossed see how we feel


i didnt feel right sunday morn mate but wasnt enough to put me off going to the gym. it hit me sunday night though. ive been bad since then. sore throat, headache and just **** all-round. got back and tri`s today aswell!


----------



## Wallace86

husky said:


> 24th lols- keep pics up mate, had no internet past day or two so not been able to get on, maybe had a bit of the same bug, was shaking like hell the other day and feeling weak, training later though so fingers crossed see how we feel


You sure I can easy take pictures down bud?


----------



## husky

Ripping it up said:


> You sure I can easy take pictures down bud?


the pics go on the pic thread anyway so you'll need to add them on that mate.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Still in for the comp but i'm cutting my cycle 7 weeks early which sucks.


----------



## husky

eezy1 said:


> i didnt feel right sunday morn mate but wasnt enough to put me off going to the gym. it hit me sunday night though. ive been bad since then. sore throat, headache and just **** all-round. got back and tri`s today aswell!


same here mate, pumped the mrs the other night and felt light headed and fluffy afterwards, upped my tren dose a wee bit so maybe had something to do with it i'm thinking.


----------



## harrison180

did 5 sets on the leg press machine and the highest weight i managed was 80kg for ten reps  . i felt like i could go abit more but the knee started acting up so i stopped.

i pushed myself to do two sets of 6 pull ups overhand and 3 sets underhand

full body as usual


----------



## troponin

Did back today... felt ****ing STRONG.

Deadlifts: 150KG 5 reps | 140kg 3 sets at 3 reps.

DB rows starting at 70lbs down to 40lbs

Seated rows 4 plates

Pulldowns starting at 180lbs down to 105lbs

Got a fair few looks and glances out of sides of peoples eyes when i was DLing. lol.

Ran out of chalk gotta buy some more.


----------



## 38945

Shoulders and Biceps tonight. Didn't go too well despite a new PB.

Smith Machine Shoulder Press

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 3 (new PB - injured on 3rd rep.

Couldn't press after this, had a click in my shoulder followed by a sharp burning pain. Can't tell exactly what's wrong but feels like rear delt/top of tricep. Possibly rotator cuff related which I'm dreading as had niggles in the past.

Cable Side raises

70lb x 10 either side 4 sets of 10

Cable Front raises

70lb x 10

90lb x 10

110lb x 10

Shoulder machine press

Unsure weight, mid stack and far less than usual. 10 reps - soon became apparent it wasn't a good idea, bloody painful.

Bicep Cable Curls

16kg either side x 12

18kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 8 (each rep half, down, full, down)

Same as above for final set

Preacher curls/ Standing widegrip EZ bar curls Superset

30.5kg x 10 plus 10 wide for 3 sets

Called it a day at that. Couple of days rest and then will see how the shoulder is, feeling pretty ruined since I got home so not happy.


----------



## Wallace86

husky said:


> the pics go on the pic thread anyway so you'll need to add them on that mate.


Ok m8 so il up load them on Monday then


----------



## eezy1

late update

Trained Back and Tri`s yesterday:

Latpulldown - 6 sets, first set giant set

DB rows - 4 sets

Seated closegrip rows - 4 sets

Hyper-extensions - 3 sets

Single arm tricep extension - 3 sets

EZ bar skulls - 3 sets

Overhead rope extension - 3 sets


----------



## eezy1

Legs this eve:

Quad extension - 5 sets

Ham extension - 5 sets

Legpress - 4 sets

Seated calf raise - 4 sets

steep incline walk on the treadmill for 10 mins


----------



## harrison180

My pics will be taken tomoz but I can't put them up until Monday evening.

Can't see much progress posing in the mirror lol (you all do it)


----------



## eezy1

ill try get mines up for monday eve aswell. tuesday latest


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> ill try get mines up for monday eve aswell. tuesday latest


Tuesdays to late... Disqualified 

One more down brings me closer to the win


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Tuesdays to late... Disqualified
> 
> One more down brings me closer to the win


you`d need every one of us to drop out for the win harri`san :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> you`d need every one of us to drop out for the win harri`san :laugh:


Lol here's hoping  . I'm gonna push harder mate.

Is there just the winner or are we having a top 3 or something? Hope last place gets a powder scoop mines gone missing lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Lol here's hoping  . I'm gonna push harder mate.
> 
> Is there just the winner or are we having a top 3 or something? Hope last place gets a powder scoop mines gone missing lol


im not even sure on the prize situation mate. i shouldve used my start pics as my finish ones and dug up some pre-training pics lol i may of stood a chance then


----------



## 38945

Ill stick mine up tomorrow night.

Managed a good Bis, Tris session today and finished off with a few sets on calfs raise n machine squats to make up for lack of leg work this week. Shoulder was iffy on a few tri exercises so had to work around it, need to see how it goes training back tomorrow.

50/50 just now for dropping out, will see how shoulders n chest sessions are this week but worrying I may need a few weeks off gym until it heals.


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Ill stick mine up tomorrow night.
> 
> Managed a good Bis, Tris session today and finished off with a few sets on calfs raise n machine squats to make up for lack of leg work this week. Shoulder was iffy on a few tri exercises so had to work around it, need to see how it goes training back tomorrow.
> 
> 50/50 just now for dropping out, will see how shoulders n chest sessions are this week but worrying I may need a few weeks off gym until it heals.


my left shoulders been fcuked 5 weeks out of the 6 mate. i really need to rest it aswell but been cracking on


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> my left shoulders been fcuked 5 weeks out of the 6 mate. i really need to rest it aswell but been cracking on


 I have been needing to vary my routine and do some more volume anyway so it kind of gives me a reason to change things up.

I had intended to bulk til mid way point and then cutting for last 6 weeks and beyond but I am finding it hard to stop stuffing my face, I enjoy eating far too much haha.

I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone is progressing tomorrow, espec as a good few have been quiet.


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> im not even sure on the prize situation mate. i shouldve used my start pics as my finish ones and dug up some pre-training pics lol i may of stood a chance then


Lol I was gonna stick my head on frank zanes body and hope no1 asked questions


----------



## troponin

Haven't updated in a while. Doc's put me on a temporary dose of T4 @ 100MCG per day until I get to see my endo and have blood tests to adjust the dosage. Dear god I didn't realise how bad I actually felt... I feel so awake and alert at all times now.... Feels like the fog has been totally lifted and everything's just clear and energy is just through the roof. Feel so great.

Also hit up chest and triceps today + 20 mins HIIT.


----------



## Bad Alan

Picture day tmro?!

Been going well so far personally, started getting tough for me this past few days with only 4 weeks of prep left. Training and diet still all going great


----------



## harrison180

Just took my pics. Just as sh1t as I thought. Only things that made abit of growth is my back and shoulders and that's slight


----------



## eezy1

trained chest earlier:

Pre exhaust DB flies - 4 sets

Incline DB press - 4 sets

Weighted dips - 4 sets

Cable crossovers - 3 sets

Lil bicep work:

EZ preacher curls - 3 sets

DB hammer curls - 3 sets

Bad news is ive managed to pull a muscle in my upper back. It happens now and then but fcuk knows how ive managed it today. Deep heat and a few days rest sorts it out


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> trained chest earlier:
> 
> Pre exhaust DB flies - 4 sets
> 
> Incline DB press - 4 sets
> 
> Weighted dips - 4 sets
> 
> Cable crossovers - 3 sets
> 
> Lil bicep work:
> 
> EZ preacher curls - 3 sets
> 
> DB hammer curls - 3 sets
> 
> Bad news is ive managed to pull a muscle in my upper back. It happens now and then but fcuk knows how ive managed it today. Deep heat and a few days rest sorts it out


6 weeks rest should see it better mate  .

I hate smell of deep heat its vile. Hope you ain't in to much discomfort mate


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> 6 weeks rest should see it better mate  .
> 
> I hate smell of deep heat its vile. Hope you ain't in to much discomfort mate


am in agony mate lol all good though ive been there before


----------



## 38945

Trained back this morning, went well. Managed to go fairly heavy, plenty sets and no pain or niggles.

Weight is up a fair bit from starting so I am hoping to see the difference in my next set of pics. Will do them tonight and post later or 2moro


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> am in agony mate lol all good though ive been there before


Day off work tomoz mate lol?


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Day off work tomoz mate lol?


its bank holiday mate :thumb: am off to watch sin city 2


----------



## troponin

eezy1 said:


> trained chest earlier:
> 
> Pre exhaust DB flies - 4 sets
> 
> Incline DB press - 4 sets
> 
> Weighted dips - 4 sets
> 
> Cable crossovers - 3 sets
> 
> Lil bicep work:
> 
> EZ preacher curls - 3 sets
> 
> DB hammer curls - 3 sets
> 
> Bad news is ive managed to pull a muscle in my upper back. It happens now and then but fcuk knows how ive managed it today. Deep heat and a few days rest sorts it out


Hope it heals soon mate, It felt like I strained my bicep tendon a while ago, took a good few weeks to heal up before I could deadlift again, wasnt a great feeling.


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> its bank holiday mate :thumb: am off to watch sin city 2


Oh yeah I keep forgettin lol.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Ermmmmm am I to late for pics ? Not that much has changed


----------



## 38945

Did mine this morning. Not had a proper comparison yet but not sure I have achieved much despite being a lot heavier


----------



## troponin

6 week pics will be up tomorrow. Any tips on getting a killer pump for the 6 week pics in terms of diet?


----------



## eezy1

troponin said:


> 6 week pics will be up tomorrow. Any tips on getting a killer pump for the 6 week pics in terms of diet?


take the pics cold mate


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> take the pics cold mate


Lol got no choice here its bloody freezing haha


----------



## troponin

eezy1 said:


> take the pics cold mate


ok. ill save the pump for the 12 week end .


----------



## 38945

Compared my before pics to my now pics and there is very little (if any) change despite gaining 6kg. Disappointed, I expected more of a visible difference.


----------



## Wallace86

Monday

Chest

Flat Barbell Press- 60kgx20, 90kgx5,95kgx5,100kgx5,100kgx5,105kgx5

Inlcine Barbell Press- 50kgx15, 60kgx12x4

Incline DB Flyes- 30kgx12x4

Cable Body Cross Overs- 21kgx15x4

Triceps-

Single Arm Pulldowns-14kgx12x4

SS

Straight Bar Pulldowns-36kgx12x2-Reverse Gripp PullDowns

Weighted Ab Cruncges-4x12

Wednesday

Legs

Squats- WU body weighted squats--

Back Squats Wide Stance- 60kgx15, 80kgx12, 90kg x12, 100kgx 12

SS

Front Squats- 60kgx12 x5

Weighted Walking Lunges- 12x4

SS

Weighted Step Ups-12x4

Calf Walks With Weighted Vest AMAP...

Quick session but by f/ck i felt my legs in agony untill sunday first session with PT, Focusing on Quads and Hams really squeezing the muscle...

Saturday

Back

Pull Downs Wide Grip 160kgx12x5

Pull Downs Close Revers Grip- 70kgx12x4

Seated Rows on Plated Machine- 25kgx12x4

DB Rows-37.5kgx12x4

Biceps- Barbell Curlsx12x4

Preacher Curls on Machine Hammer Grip 12x4

Quick session again on back but was a good one 45mins + bit of a rushed week but back to normal now adapt and over come and smash out a beast workout....


----------



## Wallace86

Today

Chest

Flat DB Press- 35kgx12 WU, 37.5kgx5, 40kgx5, 42.5kgx5, 45kgx5, 42.5kgx5

Incline Barbell Press- 60kgx12x4

Incline Hammer Plate Press- 60kgx12x4 last set amap,

Cable Flyes Centered-14kgx20x4

Cable Flyes Bottom-18kgx15x4

Good session on chest focusing on the squeeze another brilliant session...

Triceps-

Skull Crushers Incline EZ Bar-30kgx12x3

SS

Close Grip Press-30kgx12x3

Cable Pulldowns Single arm- 15x4

SS

Leg Raises- 12x4


----------



## eezy1

my update pics are in. lol tried to recreate the same as the first set of pics

anyhoo F all difference! lol. got another 6 weeks though :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

my pics are up in the pics thread


----------



## KRSOne

updated original post in pics thread as an edit


----------



## troponin

Going to go hit back today, gonna try hit a few new PB's and take my 6 week photos after


----------



## troponin

took photos then hit back.... was a **** session, couldnt deadlift as there was some pr**k who had no idea what he was doing taking up the spot and also forgot my chalk at home..... a bit annoyed but just went for more reps and sets of accessory work. I'll have to add in deadlifts some other time this week I think.


----------



## harrison180

For a 24 year old I'm sh1t with technology lol. Tried to move my update pics to edit my first post but now just got my pics posted twice and they open in full screen. I only cut and pasted so why didnt they just go on the same?

Anyway look at them on page three its a better comparison.


----------



## 38945

Will stick mine up tonight. Was on a downer yesterday and my pics didn't help, was all for bailing out the comp but f*ck it, just need to try harder.


----------



## eezy1

got a bad back and a dodgy shoulder so took mon and tuesday off training. gonna do some arms tomorrow and then some legs later in the week. giving everything else the week off


----------



## harrison180

No training for me today, been to work and I think I'm going through the menopause cuz I keep getting hot flushes and sweats. Hoping to go in the mornin though


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> No training for me today, been to work and I think I'm going through the menopause cuz I keep getting hot flushes and sweats. Hoping to go in the mornin though


stop being a f4nny and get training harri`san


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> stop being a f4nny and get training harri`san


Did you not read the word menopause? Its serious.

I'm going in the mornin mate  .


----------



## troponin

Could someone take a look at my latest pics on the picture thread and give me a rough idea of my bodyfat %age?

cheers


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Did you not read the word menopause? Its serious.
> 
> I'm going in the mornin mate  .


you`d better harri`san


----------



## eezy1

troponin said:


> Could someone take a look at my latest pics on the picture thread and give me a rough idea of my bodyfat %age?
> 
> cheers


at an educated guess i`d say...

fcuk knows mate :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> you`d better harri`san


wheres your pics mate?


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> wheres your pics mate?


added to my first pics post. there is no difference though so looking to make the next 6 count as long as i stay niggle free


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> added to my first pics post. there is no difference though so looking to make the next 6 count as long as i stay niggle free


same here mate. mines gotta still be food related, im going to up the protien more i dont think im taking on enough


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> same here mate. mines gotta still be food related, im going to up the protien more i dont think im taking on enough


yeah same. lean gains are slowww. my left shoulders been my biggest hindrance in this though. im seeing it causing my left shoulder to develop slower so gotta sort it out


----------



## eezy1

@RS86 looking tighter bro. good job


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> @RS86 looking tighter bro. good job


 You sure you haven't looked at em back-to-front lol


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> yeah same. lean gains are slowww. my left shoulders been my biggest hindrance in this though. im seeing it causing my left shoulder to develop slower so gotta sort it out


my shoulders have got abit bigger and more defined but the pics dont show it. you will have to play catch up on the shoulder mate


----------



## 38945

Still a few guys to get their photos up. Good progress so far though guys. @Bad Alan is leading by some distance so far I would say though, looking awesome


----------



## troponin

RS86 said:


> You sure you haven't looked at em back-to-front lol


Yeah stomach definitely looks smaller & tighter bro.


----------



## 38945

troponin said:


> Yeah stomach definitely looks smaller & tighter bro.


 Now that I'm finished bulking hopefully will look miles better next lot of photos


----------



## troponin

RS86 said:


> Now that I'm finished bulking hopefully will look miles better next lot of photos


I so wish I could bulk haha... Can't wait till the bloody abs are showing and then a nice slow lean bulk, hopefully I'll get some sort of anabolic rebound. Trying to cut from 20% is just way too much effort, not to mention the mental drain and constant hunger lol. You on cycle BTW?


----------



## Bad Alan

RS86 said:


> Still a few guys to get their photos up. Good progress so far though guys. @Bad Alan is leading by some distance so far I would say though, looking awesome


Cheers mate  long way to go for everyone though - hopefully others progress will push each other and get that competitiveness going!


----------



## 38945

troponin said:


> I so wish I could bulk haha... Can't wait till the bloody abs are showing and then a nice slow lean bulk, hopefully I'll get some sort of anabolic rebound. Trying to cut from 20% is just way too much effort, not to mention the mental drain and constant hunger lol. You on cycle BTW?


 I must be sitting over 20% at the moment so I have a lot of work to do. My main issue will be I find it hard not to eat loads.

@Bad Alan yeah mate hope so. Def motivated me to get my finger out any way.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Uploaded some pics from sunday, haven't had anyone to take anymore pictures so missing a few poses, really disappointed with results considering how hard i've been training. Don't look any different just fatter.

Had to stop my cycle super early so only going to go downhill from here.

Oh well

Badalan looking top mate.

Tempted to just do a calorie drop and lean up as much as possible rather than go for any size


----------



## Bad Alan

Everyone who's gaining really try not be discouraged - size gains really are much harder to notice but don't think that the judges experienced eyes won't see the hard work! In the long run you'll be happier with your physique when it does come time to cut.

Stick to your goals and keep hitting it hard EVERYDAY - consistency will give you rewards


----------



## 38945

troponin said:


> I so wish I could bulk haha... Can't wait till the bloody abs are showing and then a nice slow lean bulk, hopefully I'll get some sort of anabolic rebound. Trying to cut from 20% is just way too much effort, not to mention the mental drain and constant hunger lol. You on cycle BTW?


 Meant to say yeah I'm on cycle m8



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Uploaded some pics from sunday, haven't had anyone to take anymore pictures so missing a few poses, really disappointed with results considering how hard i've been training. Don't look any different just fatter.


 Exactly how I was feeling mate. FWIW looking bigger and still as lean to me.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

RS86 said:


> Meant to say yeah I'm on cycle m8
> 
> Exactly how I was feeling mate. FWIW looking bigger and still as lean to me.


Cheers mate - Guess it's hard to notice. I'm up nearly 5kg though but i'm sure that's going to drop off now i'm off cycle. (if you call 4 weeks a cycle!) PCT starts next friday.

Side note smashed a new PB on deadlifts today, 170kg for 3.

6 weeks ago i was stuck on 140kg


----------



## mattyhunt

Hope everyones progress is going well, I've been off for the last week and a bit, drinking, reccies, **** food. Piled on a lot of water, should drop off within the next few days.

Back in the gym tonight, and all my meals planned for the next few days.


----------



## 38945

Chest session today. Had to work around shoulder as was quite painful. Light session for a change and finished with a little cardio.

Incline bench, flyes superset -

60kg x 10, 15kg dumbells x 10 for 4 sets

Dumbell flat press - 1 set of 37.5kg for 8 but was unbearable

Cybex Machine press - 12 plates x 10 for 3 sets

Cable Crossovers - 50lb either side x 10 for 4 sets

20 mins medium jog on treadmill, 5 mins fast paced on bike.


----------



## eezy1

Killer dedicated arm sesh with my mate this eve:

Single arm cable tricep extension - giant set to warm up, 3 working sets progressive

BB curls - 3 working sets with a dropset finish

Skull crushers with the EZ bar - 3 sets progressive

Incline strict DB curls - 3 sets progressive

Close grip BB - 3 sets progressive

Rope cable curls - 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions - 3 sets progressive

Arms looked sexy as fcuk afterwards :thumb:


----------



## mattyhunt

Had a couple nice workouts on my first few back

*Wednesday - Back*

*Deads*

8x100 - 5x115 - 3x130 - 1x145 - 3x130 - 5x115 - 8x10

*Weighted Pull Up*

5x5x10kg DB

*Dumbbell Row (Dropsets)*

3x10x30-20

*Lat Pulldown (Wide/Narrow)*

2x10x50

2x10x50

15 mins on the stair climber - good piece of machinery!

*Yesterday - Chest*

*
*

*
Bench*

8x70 - 5x80 - 3x90 - 1x100 - 3x90 - 5x80 - 8x70

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

8-8-6x30

*Incline Fly (dropsets)*

2x8x20-12

8x20-8

*Cable Fly (shoulder height)*

4x12x7.5

*Cable Crunch*

5x20x30

15 Mins HIIT at 1:4 so 15 sec sprint 60 sec rest

260 cals

Will be doing 3x HIIT a week now and dropping the LISS next to weeks will be at 1:2 then 2 weeks at 1:1 then 2 weeks at 2:1

Legs tonight! Will be really focusing on Squat form and depth and dropping some weight


----------



## 38945

Been keeping the calories low and thus far managed to control my hunger cravings. Managed a good arm session last night followed by back and shoulders this morning. Shoulder was feeling a bit better but didn't overdo it, focused on form and intensity.

Weight is up slightly despite dropping cals but feeling less bloated in general over past few days. Will stick at it and see how I end up.


----------



## troponin

Well everything was going well, diet, cardio, training etc until this week. Weight is stuck at a plateau at 75KG and remember I said strength was still as it was before, well it seems to have gone down quite drastically, used to be able to deadlift 140KG for 3 sets of 8 now really struggling. Squats were 120KG for reps before now again struggling with a mere 90kg... I guess this is why people hate cutting?

Have a few options.

1. Cut cals more and keep cardio (HIIT) as it is.

2. Keep diet as is and just increase cardio (HIIT).

3. Have a massive carb up day maybe get the metabolism firing again? Current daily carb intake is in the region of 150G.

@kristina your advice was very helpful before maybe you could chime in again?

Thanks


----------



## Kristina

troponin said:


> Well everything was going well, diet, cardio, training etc until this week. Weight is stuck at a plateau at 75KG and remember I said strength was still as it was before, well it seems to have gone down quite drastically, used to be able to deadlift 140KG for 3 sets of 8 now really struggling. Squats were 120KG for reps before now again struggling with a mere 90kg... I guess this is why people hate cutting?
> 
> Have a few options.
> 
> 1. Cut cals more and keep cardio (HIIT) as it is.
> 
> 2. Keep diet as is and just increase cardio (HIIT).
> 
> 3. Have a massive carb up day maybe get the metabolism firing again? Current daily carb intake is in the region of 150G.
> 
> @kristina your advice was very helpful before maybe you could chime in again?
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry...

How long have you been dieting now for?

How many sessions have you 'struggled' and seen this drop in strength?


----------



## troponin

kristina said:


> Don't worry...
> 
> How long have you been dieting now for?
> 
> How many sessions have you 'struggled' and seen this drop in strength?


It's been 6 weeks now. Just this past week I've noticed this severe drop in strength


----------



## harrison180

Today's session I felt great  . Really pushed myself. I have created a monster tho lol, my mate who trains with me is quite muscly and knows his stuff but he wouldn't tell me how to do stuff like a trainer would which is what I wanted. Today he is shouting at me to push myself and getting me to really work hard. Its working but Jesus Christ he has gone power mad lol. Top lad tho and if I can look like him as quick as he has done it ill be happy  .

Just really working on back, chest, shoulders and legs. The smaller muscles will grow alongside them with the compound exercises.


----------



## 38945

harrison180 said:


> Today's session I felt great  . Really pushed myself. I have created a monster tho lol, my mate who trains with me is quite muscly and knows his stuff but he wouldn't tell me how to do stuff like a trainer would which is what I wanted. Today he is shouting at me to push myself and getting me to really work hard. Its working but Jesus Christ he has gone power mad lol. Top lad tho and if I can look like him as quick as he has done it ill be happy  .
> 
> Just really working on back, chest, shoulders and legs. The smaller muscles will grow alongside them with the compound exercises.


 Its good having someone like that to train with I find. My mate is getting bigger week on week and it spurs me on to train harder and longer and push myself to try and keep up with him.

Then he goes and tells me im starting to look bigger and he needs to catch up, must have been thinking the same as me.


----------



## eezy1

ive fcuked up my left elbow now lol these are dark times dudes


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> ive fcuked up my left elbow now lol these are dark times dudes


 Falling to bits man. You ever considered yoga?


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Falling to bits man. You ever considered yoga?


nah mate but ill try anything at the mo. feels like ive done some tendon damage


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> ive fcuked up my left elbow now lol these are dark times dudes


You wanna give it up mate lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> You wanna give it up mate lol


nevarrrrr. im in too deep now


----------



## BettySwallocks

eezy1 said:


> ive fcuked up my left elbow now lol these are dark times dudes


Good  ive only just got back in the gym after a week of constantly spewing


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> nah mate but ill try anything at the mo. feels like ive done some tendon damage


 Not good. Is it same side as your shoulder or opposite side?


----------



## eezy1

RS86 said:


> Not good. Is it same side as your shoulder or opposite side?


same side mate. its ****ing me off no end. left side is fcuked. know how i done it anyway. im gonna have to start wearing elbows sleeves when im doing skulls from now on


----------



## 38945

eezy1 said:


> same side mate. its ****ing me off no end. left side is fcuked. know how i done it anyway. im gonna have to start wearing elbows sleeves when im doing skulls from now on


 Nightmare. Just get the left arm amputated and then you can focus more on the injury free side  .


----------



## Wallace86

Tuesday was Legs fancied changing it up a bit so when HIIT style

Leg Press-100kgx12x4

SS

Hack Squat-100kgx12x4

Box Squat Jumps-12x4 BW

SS

Weighted Lunges-12x4-10kg

Calves BW Amap

quick session but was a good one..


----------



## Wallace86

Wednesday

Back

Military press-40kgx8x2 50kgx8 60kgx6 Front

SS

Miliatary Press-40kgx8x2 50kgx8 60kgx6 Behind neck

Last set was front press with amap 40kgx15

Wide Grip Pulldowns-70kgx12x4

Seated Rows-70kgx12x4

Band assisted Pull ups Over Hand Wide-12x4

Band assisted Pull ups Under Hand-12x4

Last exercise was same as above with palms facing in each other amap

This whole session was aimed at focusing on really squeezing the hell out of the muscle 2nd sesh with PT Coach....wow what a session haha


----------



## Wallace86

Thursday

Shoulders

Seated DB Press-35kgx8x3

Standing DB Latterial Raise-12kgx12x3

DB Reverse Fly- 22.5kgx12x3

Traps

DB Shrug-35kgx8x3

Smith Machine Upright Row-12x3-30kg

Military Press is ment to be first exercise in this workout but smashed them out yesterday and the benches where all taken by young hoodlems on there fones haha...argggg


----------



## Wallace86

Friday

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press-32.5kgx12 35kgx12 37.5kgx12 37.5kgx12

Dips Weighted-22.5kgx10x4

Dips Body Weight 10reps hold for 10sec smash out another 10 reps x3

Seated rope Extensions-30kgx10reps pause for 10sec then 6more reps x4

Pec Machines press-count of 7secs per rep, 50kgx10x4 then 12 half reps after each set

And also Abz got a wee seeing to.

Rope Pulldowns 50kgx15x4


----------



## eezy1

Shoulders this morn: went in abit apprehensive and didnt wanna start with press so hit medials and rears first

Cable lateral raises - 4 sets with a triple drop finish

Reverse fly machine - 4 sets with a dropset finish

DB shoulderpress - 4 sets pyramid, (first set with measly 20kg dumbs was fcuking agony every rep. seemed to warm up after though and no drama on the following sets)

Front BB raises - 3 sets

B/N Smith press - 3 sets

Then did some leg raises for abs before heading home


----------



## troponin

Strength is back thank god - had a carb up yesterday. Did back and biceps today

Deadlifts 150KG 3 sets of 3 reps dropped weight all the way down to 60kg.

Seated rows pyramid up to 4 plates back down to 1

Close grip pulldowns starting at 180lbs ending at 75lbs

Wide grip pulldowns starting at 120lbs ending at 75lbs

Hammer curls

Concentration curls

Reverse EZ curls for the forearms.

****ing pleased managed to get a new PB up now. 150KG for 3. hopefully be able to hit my target of 180kg my end of this year/early next. Weight seems to be similar on scales but appears as though I'm still losing fat so not really going off the scales as much now, mainly by the mirror.

By the end of my session had a smile bigger than my avi lmao.


----------



## troponin

Hit chest triceps and a little back again today. Been noticing big changes in my back, suddenly can see shapes and muscles - im very very happy, cant wait to see what it looks like in 6 weeks time. I might actually have a half-decent V-taper once I shift my love handles. Wish I had started tracking my macros earlier lol. Biggest mistake was eating whatever was in sight these past 2 years.










hope everybody is doing well. Forgive the ****ty photo quality, hard to pose and take pic at the same time.


----------



## eezy1

may have to pull out of the comp lads. shoulder simply isnt gonna mend unless i rest it. that means taking a step back from training for a bit (cries)


----------



## troponin

eezy1 said:


> may have to pull out of the comp lads. shoulder simply isnt gonna mend unless i rest it. that means taking a step back from training for a bit (cries)


Damn. Hope it heals soon. This threads so dead


----------



## eezy1

troponin said:


> Damn. Hope it heals soon. This threads so dead


i know man gutted for everyone thats had to pull out tbh =[

im still gonna be training but its gonna be a couple steps down from what im used to so cant see it giving me the changes i want. gonna think about it anyway. suppose i could stick around and just do what im doing

wasnt like i was gonna win anyway :lol: im just worried about losing what i do have now. needs sorting if i wanna progress


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> may have to pull out of the comp lads. shoulder simply isnt gonna mend unless i rest it. that means taking a step back from training for a bit (cries)


Dum dum dum another one bites the dust  lol

Sorry to hear your injury is affecting u this much mate. Hope it heals up quick for u


----------



## harrison180

Fvckin page four this was on whats up everyone but me dropped out?

(holds hands in a praying way repeatin please please please be yes)

What week are we startin now 8 or 9?


----------



## 38945

I haven't been cutting, had a few days lower cals and then decided fvck it and started filling my face again.

Been feeling good and training has been awesome.

Deadlifts yesterday

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

180kg x 3

200kg x 3

220kg x 1

180kg x 3

160kg x 8

140kg x 8

60kg (speed) x 12

60kg (speed) x 12

Did chest & bis this morning.

DB Flat press -

20kg DBs x 10 (warm up)

40kg DBs x 6

50kg DBs x 6

60kg DBs x 6

Cable Flyes - 50lb either side x 10, 60lb either side x 10, 50lb either side x 10

Incline press - 60kg wide grip 5 sets of 12

Bicep DB curls - 15kg x 10, 17.5kg x 10, 17.5kg x 8 straight to 10kg x 8, 17.5kg x 6 straight to 10kg x 7 straight to 7.5kg x 8

Cable curls (across body) - 16kg x 8 for 5 sets

Left it at that for Bis so I don't interfere with tomorrows back sess. Will hit them again later in the week.


----------



## Dan94

Nice deads


----------



## 38945

Dan94 said:


> Nice deads


 Thanks


----------



## troponin

RS86 said:


> I haven't been cutting, had a few days lower cals and then decided fvck it and started filling my face again.
> 
> Been feeling good and training has been awesome.
> 
> Deadlifts yesterday
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 140kg x 8
> 
> 180kg x 3
> 
> 200kg x 3
> 
> 220kg x 1
> 
> 180kg x 3
> 
> 160kg x 8
> 
> 140kg x 8
> 
> 60kg (speed) x 12
> 
> 60kg (speed) x 12
> 
> Did chest & bis this morning.
> 
> DB Flat press -
> 
> 20kg DBs x 10 (warm up)
> 
> 40kg DBs x 6
> 
> 50kg DBs x 6
> 
> 60kg DBs x 6
> 
> Cable Flyes - 50lb either side x 10, 60lb either side x 10, 50lb either side x 10
> 
> Incline press - 60kg wide grip 5 sets of 12
> 
> Bicep DB curls - 15kg x 10, 17.5kg x 10, 17.5kg x 8 straight to 10kg x 8, 17.5kg x 6 straight to 10kg x 7 straight to 7.5kg x 8
> 
> Cable curls (across body) - 16kg x 8 for 5 sets
> 
> Left it at that for Bis so I don't interfere with tomorrows back sess. Will hit them again later in the week.


strong deadlifts and beastly dumbells man!! 60kg fuark haha.


----------



## eezy1

chest today with some tri`s:

DB fly into DB press SS - 4 sets, progressive

Weighted dips - 3 sets, progressive

Cable crossovers - 4 sets, progressive

Single arm tricep extension - 1 giant set, 1 heavy set

EZ skulls - 3 sets

Overhead rope extension - 4 sets

shoulders still fcuked but doing more rotator work


----------



## troponin

Did chest/tris today - standard routine although strength has dipped down a bit - did 250calories worth of sprinting like a madman HIIT. Scales now reading 75.8KG. Once 70KG comes cant wait to hop on my 1st cycle.

#gainz!


----------



## Wallace86

Hows it going Folks? So last week didnt start as planned hit down with flu Monday&Tuesday so i just started my training week from wednesday  As i started my Sust and Mast Cycle i wanted to recover as well as i could before hitting the gym hard so the week was gentle broken in,

I dont think i put up workouts from Last saturday and Sunday but they where Legs and Back thrash...

So Wednesday was just 30 mins steady cardio on treadmill.

Thursday

Back-

WideGrip Pulldowns-12x4-70kg nice controlled reps focusing on TUT and squeeze

Seated wide Grip rows Reverse Drip-12x4-70kg

Bentover Barbel Rows Underhand-12x4-60kg

DB Rows-12x4-37.5kg

Lying LatPull Overs with rope-15x4-36kg

Biceps-

Cross Cable Hammer Curls Single Arm-15x4-18kg

SS

Preacher Machine Single arm-15x4-25kg

Preacher Machine Double Arms-12x4-36kg


----------



## Wallace86

Friday

Chest-

Warm Up- Flat Bench-15x2-60kg

Flat Bench-8x3-90kg working set with drop to failure 60kgx12 x3

Decline Bench 28 Method-60kg x3

Incline DB Flyes-12x4-22.5kg

SS

DB Raises To Centre-10x4-7.5kg

Chest Press-3 x Triple Drop Set 8-12 each drop

Triceps-

Cable Rope Pull Downs-100 reps-Pre fatigue (to be completed in as little sets as possible) Good form good squeeze

Skull Crushers-12x4 30kg

SS

Tricep dips amap

Tricep Preacher Machine-28 Method x 3

Good session for a friday felt alot more energized


----------



## Wallace86

Saturday

Biceps-

Seated BB Curl on Bench-40kgx12x4

Ez Bar Preacher Curl-45kgx12x4

Incline Cable Curl single Arm-22kgx15, 18kgx15, 16kgx15

Rope Hammer Curls-36kgx15x4

Ez Bar Cable Curls-10x10 switching weight every set light-heavy


----------



## Wallace86

Sunday

Legs-

Single Leg Extensions-25kgx15x4

Back Squats-60kgx12x2, 70kgx12, 80kgx12 4 second count on way down TUT

Front Squats-60kgx12x4

Leg Press-slow controlled reps on way down-15x4

Abz

Oblique Twists- Body Weight

Oblique Side Standing Crunches 25kg Plate.

Russian Twist-30secs 10kg platex4

Good workout agian nothing fancy but done the job.....Tommorow is my rest day then im smashing the hell out of legs heavy ass squats on Tuesday with my PT so untill then folks its goodbye from me for now  hope every one is doing well


----------



## Skye666

Hope all is well in here...how many are left in the comp then? @harrison180..it could be you hooo hoooo !! @eezy1 oh nooooo to injuries, that's crap but ur right prob rest is the only thing that will work. Easier said eh


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> Hope all is well in here...how many are left in the comp then? @harrison180..it could be you hooo hoooo !! @eezy1 oh nooooo to injuries, that's crap but ur right prob rest is the only thing that will work. Easier said eh


I'm still going strong :tongue: but a few drop outs shame really


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Hope all is well in here...how many are left in the comp then? @harrison180..it could be you hooo hoooo !! @eezy1 oh nooooo to injuries, that's crap but ur right prob rest is the only thing that will work. Easier said eh


yeah it really is. ive decided im gonna keep training anyway. just trying to cut the things that aggravate it out and doing alot of rotator strengthening stuff

my dream is still alive


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> I'm still going strong :tongue: but a few drop outs shame really


And u look strong too......fans herself :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> yeah it really is. ive decided im gonna keep training anyway. just trying to cut the things that aggravate it out and doing alot of rotator strengthening stuff
> 
> my dream is still alive


See this is why i like u eeeeezzzyyyyyy ur such a trooper


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> And u look strong too......fans herself :whistling:


 :blush: why thank you... That's the aim of the game


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hope all is well in here...how many are left in the comp then? @harrison180..it could be you hooo hoooo !! @eezy1 oh nooooo to injuries, that's crap but ur right prob rest is the only thing that will work. Easier said eh


I'm only gonna win if everyone drops out lol.


----------



## Wallace86

harrison180 said:


> I'm only gonna win if everyone drops out lol.


Can't see that happening there's a few strong competitors in here... Wishful thinking tho :tongue:


----------



## Wallace86

eezy1 said:


> yeah it really is. ive decided im gonna keep training anyway. just trying to cut the things that aggravate it out and doing alot of rotator strengthening stuff
> 
> my dream is still alive


Keep at it m8 nearly half way through buddy, you'd only regret it in the end  keep up the good work


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ripping it up said:


> Can't see that happening there's a few strong competitors in here... Wishful thinking tho :tongue:


Handbags


----------



## Wallace86

Heavyassweights said:


> Handbags


 :2guns: hahaha :2guns:


----------



## mattyhunt

How many weeks left then? Is it 4 or 5?

I'm trying to follow a vegetarian diet for the next couple of weeks. Want to see if I can really, if i feel any health benefits, and I'm a big animal lover so it'll be quite nice to save a few chickens and cows!

I've been a bit slack recently with the diet, training has been spot on, but i've been drinking at the weekends etc. Time to crack on for the next few weeks as I'm out to Thailand on October 16th and want to be looking good!


----------



## Wallace86

Tuesday

Legs/ Quads

Squats- 50kgx15- 60kgx15- 90kgx8- 100kgx8- 110kgx8 120kgx8 130kgx6 140kgx6 140kgx3

100kg AMAP (15) all squats controlled ATG squeezing the hell out of quads...

Front squats- bar(20kg)x15- 50kgx12x3

Straight Leg DL-50kgx12x4 slow and controlled again..

Weighted Vest Single Leg Step Ups-20kg+BW- 12x4 each leg

Weighted Vest Lunges- AMAP as a finisher... Taxi was booked in advance for this haha good session with coach..

Love doing legs and feeling fooked after and days after...

How's everyone else getting on? And how long we have left @husky


----------



## eezy1

back and shoulders today:

Closegrip pulldown - 4 sets, progressive with a dropset finish

BB rows - 4 sets progressive with a dropset finish

Seated low row - 3 sets

Machine shoulderpress - 4 sets, pathetic

Seated DB side laterals - 4 sets, 2 high rep, 2 heavy

Facepulls - 4 sets


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> Tuesday
> 
> Legs/ Quads
> 
> Squats- 50kgx15- 60kgx15- 90kgx8- 100kgx8- 110kgx8 120kgx8 130kgx6 140kgx6 140kgx3
> 
> 100kg AMAP (15) all squats controlled ATG squeezing the hell out of quads...
> 
> Front squats- bar(20kg)x15- 50kgx12x3
> 
> Straight Leg DL-50kgx12x4 slow and controlled again..
> 
> Weighted Vest Single Leg Step Ups-20kg+BW- 12x4 each leg
> 
> Weighted Vest Lunges- AMAP as a finisher... Taxi was booked in advance for this haha good session with coach..
> 
> Love doing legs and feeling fooked after and days after...
> 
> How's everyone else getting on? And how long we have left @husky


Husky is in Benidorm ATM...I'm secretary for a while....he said it's jus ages yet Infact months and more pics required ...ur gonna look amazing when it's done tho ..ps do u av weighted pants to go with vest? He said pics of this May help others


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> back and shoulders today:
> 
> Closegrip pulldown - 4 sets, progressive with a dropset finish
> 
> BB rows - 4 sets progressive with a dropset finish
> 
> Seated low row - 3 sets
> 
> Machine shoulderpress - 4 sets, pathetic
> 
> Seated DB side laterals - 4 sets, 2 high rep, 2 heavy
> 
> Facepulls - 4 sets


How's the injury holding out?


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> How's the injury holding out?


constant agony when pressing. but im getting used to it 

if my shoulder goes completely i may actually cry though


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> constant agony when pressing. but im getting used to it
> 
> if my shoulder goes completely i may actually cry though


No crying it's banned.


----------



## harrison180

Did 3 exercises per muscle group today felt fvcked when I come out the gym.

Saw a bloke lift twice my body weight with one leg on the leg press I was very impressed. Some big fvckers at the gym I go to but not many with the physique I'm looking for tho


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> Husky is in Benidorm ATM...I'm secretary for a while....he said it's jus ages yet Infact months and more pics required ...ur gonna look amazing when it's done tho ..ps do u av weighted pants to go with vest? He said pics of this May help others


I think i will need proof of you being secutary and only proof acceptable is a pic with you in a short skirt and a producing a lovely smile :tongue: ..... And i only have a weighted Kilt to go with vest :tt2: ......

I think the longer the comp goes the better tbh haha 

Are you involved in the comp if not can i still get some picks please


----------



## troponin

Went to visit friends yesterday got.back today. No training or diet these past two days. Feel like sh1t3. Back on it tomorrow gonna hit shoulders HARD on thursday and legs on friday.


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> I think i will need proof of you being secutary and only proof acceptable is a pic with you in a short skirt and a producing a lovely smile :tongue: ..... And i only have a weighted Kilt to go with vest :tt2: ......
> 
> I think the longer the comp goes the better tbh haha
> 
> Are you involved in the comp if not can i still get some picks please


No proof u have to learn to trust 

@kilt...lol

Nope not involved it started too early but I'm dieting so I'm allowed in... I just took my pics down..boo booo


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> No proof u have to learn to trust
> 
> @kilt...lol
> 
> Nope not involved it started too early but I'm dieting so I'm allowed in... I just took my pics down..boo booo


Il just have to take your word for it then :rolleye:

Ahhh Shame :devil2:


----------



## 38945

Never trained Tues as felt v ill. Back in gym Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon. Diet has been going sh!t and I am losing motivation tbh.

On the plus side looked leaner this morning though so will ride it out.


----------



## troponin

Hit legs and biceps today. Really hit my calves very hard with 30 rep sets going all the way down to 5 reps extremely heavy. need these fvkers to grow. Can barely walk now lol. Arms appear to look like they are leaning out, hopefully be able to see some vascularity soon.


----------



## mattyhunt

What's going on guys? It's all gone very quiet in here!

How many of us left in?

Just a little update from me, been following a vegetarian diet since last monday, its all going very well, i'm feeling good and healthy, leanest i've ever been and eating 200-300g carb a day where before i'd only ever have like 100g! To be fair i could easily continue this diet. Training is going well.


----------



## eezy1

MissMartinez said:


> What date does this end???


lol F knows. its ended for most of us already i think :sad:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> lol F knows. its ended for most of us already i think :sad:


I'm still goin for it


----------



## Skye666

So what's happening in here?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> So what's happening in here?


Lots of people have dropped out and I'm getting impatient lol. I think we are in the 9th week now but it cud be ten


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lots of people have dropped out and I'm getting impatient lol. I think we are in the 9th week now but it cud be ten


Yh could be more than ten tbh..I'm in 10th week and it started too early for me so u prob done more than u think lol ....well done for sticking it out why have ppl dropped out?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh could be more than ten tbh..I'm in 10th week and it started too early for me so u prob done more than u think lol ....well done for sticking it out why have ppl dropped out?


Lol I hope we ain't missed the pics cut off then. Injury have got most of them I think.

I just want to look like frank zane NOWWWWWWW


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I hope we ain't missed the pics cut off then. Injury have got most of them I think.
> 
> I just want to look like frank zane NOWWWWWWW


I don't know frank Zane...oops ...

It's all been a wind up Harrison ur gonna still be in here on ur own in 5 years ...looking the same lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I don't know frank Zane...oops ...
> 
> It's all been a wind up Harrison ur gonna still be in here on ur own in 5 years ...looking the same lol


Sorry @harrison180 but pmsl.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I don't know frank Zane...oops ...
> 
> It's all been a wind up Harrison ur gonna still be in here on ur own in 5 years ...looking the same lol


 @Skye666 go and look Zane up "epic" bloke


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I don't know frank Zane...oops ...
> 
> It's all been a wind up Harrison ur gonna still be in here on ur own in 5 years ...looking the same lol


Abit mean that isnt it? Im trying very hard here.

Tbh im trying to keep it as a hobby cuz otherwise ill lose interest if i dont enjoy it.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Abit mean that isnt it? Im trying very hard here.
> 
> Tbh im trying to keep it as a hobby cuz otherwise ill lose interest if i dont enjoy it.


Keep up the good work mate :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Abit mean that isnt it? Im trying very hard here.
> 
> Tbh im trying to keep it as a hobby cuz otherwise ill lose interest if i dont enjoy it.


Yes I'm a mean old dragon :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm a mean old dragon :whistling:


Only when it comes to training :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Only when it comes to training :thumbup1:


Of course..oh and to Harrison coz he wears cowboy boots


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Of course..oh and to Harrison coz he wears cowboy boots


Yeah but he wears some epic boots.


----------



## andyhuggins

So just out of interest guys, who is left in this contest?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm a mean old dragon :whistling:


Come on now less of the old


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Of course..oh and to Harrison coz he wears cowboy boots


I thought you liked my boots


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah but he wears some epic boots.


I need a new pair mine are getting worn out now mate


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Come on now less of the old


I like being old!!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I thought you liked my boots


I lied


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I like being old!!


And me lol ??

Ps are question marks coming up or a smiling mush above? Got a new gone and I'm bolloxed.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> And me lol ??
> 
> Ps are question marks coming up or a smiling mush above? Got a new gone and I'm bolloxed.


Lol erm question marks


----------



## eezy1

so ive not been posting my sessions but i have still been training! i feel like the shoulder is slowly starting to mend itself now which is awesome news for me. all the rotator work finally feels like its paying off

Todays sesh was chest with an unexpected finish:

Machine fly pre exhaust - 3 giant sets

Decline DB press - 1 warm up, 4 working - progressive

Incline BB - 3 working sets for reps

Cable crossover - 4 sets for reps

Was planning on leaving it at that but spotted my mate doing deads in the corner so went over to say hello. ended up jumping in with the deads which i havent done in well over a year. a lil comp ensued and we both built to a 1 rep max :thumb:

all good


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> so ive not been posting my sessions but i have still been training! i feel like the shoulder is slowly starting to mend itself now which is awesome news for me. all the rotator work finally feels like its paying off
> 
> Todays sesh was chest with an unexpected finish:
> 
> Machine fly pre exhaust - 3 giant sets
> 
> Decline DB press - 1 warm up, 4 working - progressive
> 
> Incline BB - 3 working sets for reps
> 
> Cable crossover - 4 sets for reps
> 
> Was planning on leaving it at that but spotted my mate doing deads in the corner so went over to say hello. ended up jumping in with the deads which i havent done in well over a year. a lil comp ensued and we both built to a 1 rep max :thumb:
> 
> all good


Good news re shoulder :thumbup1: glad to see ur still going cheeky1


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Good news re shoulder :thumbup1: glad to see ur still going cheeky1


thanksss skyee  hows ur prep going?


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> thanksss skyee  hows ur prep going?


Yh it's ok thanks..had to play with foods just can't stomach the regular 'u must eat this and that' been getting sick but had a better weekend since changed a few things so il keep doin what I'm doin.


----------



## eezy1

Shoulders & Back this eve

Cable side laterals - 1 giant set, 2 heavy

Facepulls - 1 giant set, 2 heavy

Machine shoulderpress - 3 build up sets, 1 all out with the stack

BB rows - 4 sets progressive

Lat pulldowns - 3 sets for reps

Seated row - 3 sets for reps

Not a bad sesh


----------



## harrison180

Changed my routine today. Still full body but doing 3 sets of 10 reps.

Felt good doing that. Still feel the muscles working but not like they do in a 5x5 routine.

Also did my first set of 10 underarm pull ups which I'm pleased about since 9 or so weeks ago I couldn't do more than two


----------



## Stephen9069

Must be coming to the end soon now looking forward to seeing the results for everyone that lasted the distance


----------



## eezy1

Stephen9069 said:


> Must be coming to the end soon now looking forward to seeing the results for everyone that lasted the distance


i look....fatter lool


----------



## Stephen9069

eezy1 said:


> i look....fatter lool


nothing wrong with a good winter bulk mate lol


----------



## Wallace86

How's if going folks haven't posted a workout up in 2 weeksops: I have everything written down feel pretty good tbh and maybe gained a little muscle and dropped BF which was the plan... Just landed a job Offshore so been busy sorting stuff out before I go away. Back to training 2x daily since last week so hopefully the extra work pays off..

@husky what's the date for next pics? Il get some done tomorrow and il maybe post them up if I'm away tomorrow after noon as I don't think there's any wifi on the rig in going to... But there is a gym thank fuark and good food and I'm in the kitchen so there's gona be lots of food for me to start my winter bulb mwhahaha ha...

Hope everyone is still focused


----------



## Wallace86

hello is there anyone out there haha :tongue:


----------



## BettySwallocks

Ripping it up said:


> hello is there anyone out there haha :tongue:


I think everybody quitted lol


----------



## Wallace86

BettySwallocks said:


> I think everybody quitted lol


Shall we just crown our selves winners then haha...


----------



## harrison180

I'm still in. Thought I was the last one lol. Surely the 12 weeks are up by now? I lost count


----------



## Pinky

People should post pics of how you was when you started and how you are now  See whos done the best. I'll vote lol


----------



## BettySwallocks

Misspinky1983 said:


> People should post pics of how you was when you started and how you are now  See whos done the best. I'll vote lol


you show me yours an ill show you mine.


----------



## Wallace86

i think were in to week 23 now haha...


----------



## Pinky

Here you go, here's mine


----------



## Skye666

Misspinky1983 said:


> People should post pics of how you was when you started and how you are now  See whos done the best. I'll vote lol


Good work massive difference :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Misspinky1983 said:


> Here you go, here's mine
> 
> View attachment 159754
> 
> 
> View attachment 159755


Great work :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

It's good u guys stuck it out... @Harrison how u feeling/ looking ..


----------



## Pinky

Skye666 said:


> Good work massive difference :thumbup1:


THanks hun 



andyhuggins said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks dude


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> It's good u guys stuck it out... @Harrison how u feeling/ looking ..


Just seen this it didn't notify me. I'm feeling good and enjoying the gym etc. Cba to eat anymore tho lol. I'm just going to go steady now. I'm eating clean and im not looking for huge size really so i'm trying to enjoy the food side as well.

How you getting on


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Great work :thumb:


Your only being nice cuz you don't want another thread made towards u mate hahaha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Just seen this it didn't notify me. I'm feeling good and enjoying the gym etc. Cba to eat anymore tho lol. I'm just going to go steady now. I'm eating clean and im not looking for huge size really so i'm trying to enjoy the food side as well.
> 
> How you getting on


Yh gotta do what suits u...especially as husky has been eaten by the big scottish monster!

Im plodding...4wk and counting...


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh gotta do what suits u...especially as husky has been eaten by the big scottish monster!
> 
> Im plodding...4wk and counting...


When I started this comp I wanted to get Into like I was a pro but with my lifestyle it's impossible so I've now accepted that and goin to enjoy it rather than push myself to something I'm not going to achieve anytime soon.


----------



## Wallace86

So we GONA upload some pictures today folks? Who's all left? And who's going to judge?

@husky what's happened mate? The haggis monster got you?


----------



## Wallace86

Misspinky1983 said:


> Here you go, here's mine
> 
> View attachment 159754
> 
> 
> View attachment 159755


Nice transformation well done  x


----------



## harrison180

Lol you will have to wait for mine during the week then if we are bringing this to an end guys.

Are the mods still judging?


----------



## harrison180

Misspinky1983 said:


> Here you go, here's mine
> 
> View attachment 159754
> 
> 
> View attachment 159755


That's real good progress.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> When I started this comp I wanted to get Into like I was a pro but with my lifestyle it's impossible so I've now accepted that and goin to enjoy it rather than push myself to something I'm not going to achieve anytime soon.


Well getting into it like ur a pro...is ok shows u mean it. But I do think enjoying what ur doin is important otherwise what's the point. At least u have learnt along the way too.


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> So we GONA upload some pictures today folks? Who's all left? And who's going to judge?
> 
> @husky what's happened mate? The haggis monster got you?


The ladies are judging of course...upload


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol you will have to wait for mine during the week then if we are bringing this to an end guys.
> 
> Are the mods still judging?


Why u waiting til in the week it's Sunday ur doing nothing get ur mrs to take ya picture tell u how great u look praise up for all ya hard work..then upload ... Bet ur eating crap arnt ya!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well getting into it like ur a pro...is ok shows u mean it. But I do think enjoying what ur doin is important otherwise what's the point. At least u have learnt along the way too.


I no alot more now and no what I gotta do I just can't do it like I want to all the time. My next goal is to get a beach body for my hols in Feb  .

You ready to win your comp then?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Why u waiting til in the week it's Sunday ur doing nothing get ur mrs to take ya picture tell u how great u look praise up for all ya hard work..then upload ... Bet ur eating crap arnt ya!


Nope just made myself a pie. 400g of steak, mushrooms and veg. Beautiful  . Tbh just look at the last pics I took there's no improvement from that visual wise.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I no alot more now and no what I gotta do I just can't do it like I want to all the time. My next goal is to get a beach body for my hols in Feb  .
> 
> You ready to win your comp then?


Lol wit wooooo beach body!!

Win??? Jeez I'm not holding my bar that high, got to be realistic I guess only 2nd time and iv gone in blind no coaching so lots of room for improvement but all good experience, I'm ****ting myself this time tho more than before Infact iv bottled it a few times thinking I might not even do it I'm like a menopausal mess mehhhhhhh :death:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol wit wooooo beach body!!
> 
> Win??? Jeez I'm not holding my bar that high, got to be realistic I guess only 2nd time and iv gone in blind no coaching so lots of room for improvement but all good experience, I'm ****ting myself this time tho more than before Infact iv bottled it a few times thinking I might not even do it I'm like a menopausal mess mehhhhhhh :death:


You say that but I find female bodybuilding menopausal messes very sexy lol 

You will be fine. You look great in your pics and stand a real chance. If you don't come in the top three ill come and blackmail the judges for you to change their mind


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You say that but I find female bodybuilding menopausal messes very sexy lol
> 
> You will be fine. You look great in your pics and stand a real chance. If you don't come in the top three ill come and blackmail the judges for you to change their mind


Lol..il hold u to that! And thanks appreciated.

And u find cowboy boots and Elvis sexy so that's nothing to go by :lol:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..il hold u to that! And thanks appreciated.
> 
> And u find cowboy boots and Elvis sexy so that's nothing to go by :lol:


Haha I don't find elvis sexy thank you very much. Cowboy boots are  .


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Haha I don't find elvis sexy thank you very much. Cowboy boots are  .


U liar..u said u like how his leg and lip quiver


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U liar..u said u like how his leg and lip quiver


Women love the elvis dance. I used to have a few around me at parties lol. Nothing sexier than a group of middle aged drunk women all over you trying to dance.


----------



## Wallace86

Il post up some pictures tommorow then smashed quads yesterday AM and then back PM and hams today and also iv eaten alot of food so il get them done first thing @Skye666 shall i don the kilt on for the occasion haha :tongue:


----------



## UkWardy

When is the comp finished? Interested to see some transformations!


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> Il post up some pictures tommorow then smashed quads yesterday AM and then back PM and hams today and also iv eaten alot of food so il get them done first thing @Skye666 shall i don the kilt on for the occasion haha :tongue:


Of course...as long as u lift it up :tongue: ( so we can see ur quads I mean )


----------



## Skye666

UkWardy said:


> When is the comp finished? Interested to see some transformations!


Think it's more abandoned than finished...


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more abandoned than finished...


Only the weak abandon the strong stick it out to the end. h34r:


----------



## UkWardy

Skye666 said:


> Think it's more abandoned than finished...


Oh, that's disappointing


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> Of course...as long as u lift it up :tongue: ( so we can see ur quads I mean )


  hahaha of course whats under the Kilt will be on display....i mean what quads i do have


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> hahaha of course whats under the Kilt will be on display....i mean what quads i do have


Have u got quads?


----------



## Wallace86

Skye666 said:


> Have u got quads?


Hahaha unfortunately just quads in the making


----------



## Skye666

Ripping it up said:


> Hahaha unfortunately just quads in the making


In the making? ....oh as a judge I might have to take this into consideration..


----------

